# Lumia 520 : Discussion thread



## Flash (Jun 6, 2013)

*Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*

*Lumia 520 - The most affordable Nokia Windows Phone
*
Powered by Windows Phone 8, the Nokia Lumia 520 comes with exclusive digital lenses, a 1GHz dual core processor, 512 MB RAM and a touchscreen that even works with long finger nails or gloves. Nokia finally won a sub-10k market (atleast for now) with Lumia 520.

*cdn.wpcentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/postimages/2013/05/lumia520reviewspecs.jpg

*Threads you might also like:
**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/151948-windows-phone-thread.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/122921-official-android-discussion-thread.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/96554-official-ios-devices-thread.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/173439-must-have-apps-games-windows-phone.html
L520 users, lets roll on!!

*Request:** Added a poll for easy-tracking of L520 brotherhood. *


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 6, 2013)

The first thing anyone with a new 520 should do is visit this awesome post by Gearbox 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/173439-must-have-apps-games-windows-phone.html#post1897480

Repeating this, and dedicating a full post as I dont wish anybody to miss his effort and waste time asking around the same question again and again.


----------



## Shah (Jun 6, 2013)

With more and more people interested in this device, It does desrve a seperate thread.

@Gearbox: A list of digitians who own L520 will be nice. So that those who want to buy this device can seek their help.


----------



## Flash (Jun 6, 2013)

@Pranav: have to update some apps in that thread. Will do it this weekend 
@Shah: Will add it..


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 6, 2013)

My friend just bought it few days ago from flipkart.It too had camera key issue too hard then he sent it to nokia centre to fix it was fixed i used the phone and personally didnt liked much it has good homescreen but menu is not just basic its smooth i agree with that but too booring to use after sometime.I am still using nokia 5230 symbian still i like mine...


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 6, 2013)

Is 9.7K a good deal or should i bargain a little more??


----------



## bk1980 (Jun 6, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> Is 9.7K a good deal or should i bargain a little more??


 i bought it at 9500 from jumbo electronics with a gift worth rs 500


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 6, 2013)

bk1980 said:


> i bought it at 9500 from jumbo electronics with a gift worth rs 500



Jumbo electronics?? whats that??


----------



## kaudey (Jun 6, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *Request:** This section is reserved for whoever own L520. So if you have, just comment it. *



And we should call ourselves the knights of the L520 brotherhood. Shall we ?


----------



## Flash (Jun 6, 2013)

kaudey said:


> And we should call ourselves the knights of the *L520 brotherhood*. Shall we ?


----------



## KDroid (Jun 6, 2013)

Ronnie11 is gettting 1 day and 10 hours of battery life. Mine barely lasts 8 hours. I use Internet constantly. Mainly Twitter, Whatsapp and a News app. Turn it off occasionally. Maybe I need to get it checked?

@Ronnie11 You got it recently right? How long have you been using it? 

Here's one more problem I am facing. If I change the Data type to Edge, internet stops working. Works only when I set it to 3G. However, I get 2G speed. Maybe because the Data pack I've recharged with is 2G? Dunno.

One a side note, Google Maps is much much better than HERE Maps.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 7, 2013)

KDroid said:


> Ronnie11 is gettting 1 day and 10 hours of battery life. Mine barely lasts 8 hours. I use Internet constantly. Mainly Twitter, Whatsapp and a News app. Turn it off occasionally. Maybe I need to get it checked?
> 
> @Ronnie11 You got it recently right? How long have you been using it?
> 
> ...



Have you used android phones, how long do they last ith similar usage?
Just asking so as to know if something is really wrong with your phone.

If you have recharged to 2G, surely you are gonna get only 2G speeds. I am not sure why it goes dead when set to EDGE. But if you have recharged only for 2G, then set the mode to 2G if you have it, 3G is a known battery hog and your phone wil be constantly trying to access the 3G network and fail 'registration'. This endless cycle of failed registrations can contribute significantly to battery consumption. Basically, Set your network mode to 2G.

While I agree that deatil-wise Nokia maps is no match for Google maps, I have found the offline mode to be very useful. It can even reroute offline, something Google maps doesnt AFAIK and is a lifesaver. Also it has neat touches like locating the ATMs, bathrooms, stores inside malls and that a very neat touch. Check em out. Also check out livesight mode, its a head turner if nothing else


----------



## KDroid (Jun 7, 2013)

Using the phone without internet today. Lets see how long it lasts.

Wasn't aware that I can reroute offline. This is awesome  Unlike other phones, the GPS locks very quickly.

Some Camera pictures here imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## Flash (Jun 7, 2013)

KDroid said:


> Using the phone without internet today. Lets see how long it lasts.
> Wasn't aware that I can reroute offline. This is awesome  Unlike other phones, the GPS locks very quickly.



You've to download the maps, prior to that though! HERE maps wins over G-maps in the offline mode 



KDroid said:


> Ronnie11 is gettting 1 day and 10 hours of battery life. Mine barely lasts 8 hours. I use Internet constantly. Mainly Twitter, Whatsapp and a News app. Turn it off occasionally. Maybe I need to get it checked?


Have you disabled the apps in Settings > Applications > Background tasks. If not, disable all except you what you want. Also its good to turn on "Battery saver" option ON all the times. BTW, we can't exit Whatsapp unless we restart the phone, coz once started this app runs in the background.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> You've to download the maps, prior to that though! HERE maps wins over G-maps in the offline mode
> 
> 
> Have you disabled the apps in Settings > Applications > Background tasks. If not, disable all except you what you want. Also its good to turn on "Battery saver" option ON all the times. BTW, we can't exit Whatsapp unless we restart the phone, coz once started this app runs in the background.



Yup! I second that HERE maps wins over Google maps in the offline mode... 

Yes, already disabled Background tasks. Battery Saver is on.

Brightness Adjustment should be like Android, though. There are only three presets here... Low, Medium & High.  I want something between Low & Medium.


----------



## noob (Jun 7, 2013)

KDroid said:


> Yup! I second that HERE maps wins over Google maps in the offline mode...
> 
> Yes, already disabled Background tasks. Battery Saver is on.
> 
> Brightness Adjustment should be like Android, though. There are only three presets here... Low, Medium & High.  I want something between Low & Medium.


Nope. Google maps are better. You can cache city data and then it works while offline too.

I want something below low or ability to disable backlighting.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 7, 2013)

noob said:


> Nope. Google maps are better. You can cache city data and then it works while offline too.
> 
> I want something below low or ability to disable backlighting.



With Google maps you can view the maps offline, not search for anything or route offline. Which can be achieved via gmaps for WP. Just look around the map when you have a data connection and dont quit out of it, voila offline google maps (kind of)

How about enabling your app to run under lockscreen (assuming you are interested in the disabling backlighting option because of your software development)?


----------



## noob (Jun 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Have you disabled the apps in Settings > Applications > Background tasks. If not, disable all except you what you want. Also its good to turn on "Battery saver" option ON all the times. BTW, we can't exit Whatsapp unless we restart the phone, coz once started this app runs in the background.



If you have to disable everything then whats the point in getting WP.   

BTW, WhatsApp does not runs in background (and so does every other 3rd party app). Its the background service which runs every 30 min for maximum 10 seconds after which OS kills the service.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 7, 2013)

noob said:


> If you have to disable everything then whats the point in getting WP.
> 
> BTW, WhatsApp does not runs in background (and so does every other 3rd party app). Its the background service which runs every 30 min for maximum 10 seconds after which OS kills the service.



I am not asking him to disable everything forever. Just trying to pin the problem. I have all the stuff there as defaults (which is, run in the background) in my phone and get good battery life.

Are you sure about that (whatsapp)? I mean how does one get messages just after exiting the app (the back button exit) if the service is updated only once in 30 minutes? I am asking just because I am curious, and since you are developing for WP, I guess you'll be in a better position as compared to me to answer this


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 7, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> Jumbo electronics?? whats that??



Explain.. Online store??


----------



## noob (Jun 7, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Are you sure about that (whatsapp)? I mean how does one get messages just after exiting the app (the back button exit) if the service is updated only once in 30 minutes? I am asking just because I am curious, and since you are developing for WP, I guess you'll be in a better position as compared to me to answer this



Yes. What i said is right. It is the push notification we get when the app is not in foreground.


----------



## Flash (Jun 7, 2013)

> WhatsApp does not have a logout mechanism. The application is designed to always be connected so that you receive your messages quickly, even when you are not actively using your phone. This is similar to how SMS works and allows WhatsApp messages to be delivered almost instantly.


This is for Nokia phones (S40/S60), but am not sure whether it's applicable to WP too

WhatsApp FAQ - WhatsApp is always on and connected, how do I log off?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 8, 2013)

There is an app called Stop the Music, I guess it kills all services piggybacking on the music API somehow. Maybe it can be used too.


----------



## rdx_halo (Jun 10, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> There is an app called Stop the Music, I guess it kills all services piggybacking on the music API somehow. Maybe it can be used too.



Is there any third party music apps which have software equalizer for Lumia 520 ?


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> Is there any third party music apps which have software equalizer for Lumia 520 ?


None.


----------



## Theodre (Jun 10, 2013)

Guys my friend have a problem!! He cannot connect the phone to pc, when connected to windows desktop app it shows that the phone is locked


What should i/he do??


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 10, 2013)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Guys my friend have a problem!! He cannot connect the phone to pc, when connected to windows desktop app it shows that the phone is lockedView attachment 10927
> 
> What should i/he do??



Just connect it like you would connect any android phone. Why do you use the app? Kill it via the task manager, just to be sure. The phone should appear below the drives in My computer.


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2013)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Guys my friend have a problem!! He cannot connect the phone to pc, when connected to windows desktop app it shows that the phone is lockedView attachment 10927
> 
> What should i/he do??



Been using it. But never seen the locked icon like this..
Though am not sure, whether he had any security code for his 520?


----------



## Flash (Jun 12, 2013)

Nokia Lumia 520 doubles its global market share to nearly 9% of Windows Phone market


----------



## KDroid (Jun 12, 2013)

Has anyone here bought Asphalt 7 Heat? Is it non-laggy and worth the buy?


----------



## Flash (Jun 12, 2013)

^ We can try the demo.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 12, 2013)

Demo runs flawlessly on the 920 (1 gb version, never updated the game to the 512 mb version)


----------



## KDroid (Jun 12, 2013)

My IDBI Visa Debit Card is compatible with Windows Phone App Store. Pleasantly surprised.



Gearbox said:


> ^ We can try the demo.



Not really in a mood to download 512 MB demo. Just wanted first hand experience if anyone here has bought it.



pranav0091 said:


> Demo runs flawlessly on the 920 (1 gb version, never updated the game to the 512 mb version)



Of course it does 

_______________

Figured out my 2G/3G problem. Actually, BSNL's 2G is so pathetically slow on my phone that many app refuses to work with it and show Network error. Whatsapp, Internet Explorer work. I tested it with SpeedTest, and here's the result.

*i4.minus.com/jbqeH4LAAHHjaV_e.jpg

This was for a server in my own city. 

And even my 3G was so slow, that I assumed it to be 2G. I am getting about 300kbps when I set it to 3G.

My battery life has considerably improved. Lasts the day, now. Cautious use + Few tweaks did the job.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 12, 2013)

KDroid said:


> My IDBI Visa Debit Card is compatible with Windows Phone App Store. Pleasantly surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Note that i was running the 1gb version of the GAME not pointing out that the 920 has 1GB. Just clarifying


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 12, 2013)

Gonna buy L520 this Saturday, what would be a good price to quote??


----------



## Flash (Jun 12, 2013)

If you can bargain, you can get it for 9.3~9.7k.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 13, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> If you can bargain, you can get it for 9.3~9.7k.



The mobile store people had put up 9.8K as their starting price, i'l try to squeeze in a 8GB memory card + Screen guard for 9.8K, so would bring the price of the cell to around ~9.4k..


----------



## Flash (Jun 14, 2013)

L520 FTW!!


*cdn.wpcentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/styles/large/public/field/image/2013/06/adduplexjune13india.jpg?itok=CIGmw5z2

New data shows an even more popular Lumia 520; Windows Phone 8 overtakes predecessor | Windows Phone Central


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 15, 2013)

Finally i'm a proud owner of a L520...
But cant use it as it needs a micro-SIM..


----------



## Flash (Jun 18, 2013)

L520 shells are in sale. 

CC-3068 Mobiles Mobiles - HomeShop18.com
CC-3068 | eBay

*encode.ru/images/smilies/spanish_wave.gif*encode.ru/images/smilies/spanish_wave.gif*encode.ru/images/smilies/spanish_wave.gif*encode.ru/images/smilies/spanish_wave.gif


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 19, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> L520 shells are in sale.
> 
> CC-3068 Mobiles Mobiles - HomeShop18.com
> CC-3068 | eBay
> ...



No black??


----------



## Flash (Jun 20, 2013)

^ Black is the widely available one, i mean by default.
Colored shells are hard to get.

*wmpoweruser.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/image66.png

*wmpoweruser.com/nokia-lumia-520-interest-still-increasing/


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 22, 2013)

it is giving around 10hour battery time on 3G.. sad.. any app that could help increase the time??


----------



## Adhip007 (Jun 22, 2013)

Bought 520 today at 9.8 k from Sangeetha Mobiles at Bangalore


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 23, 2013)

Adhip007 said:


> Bought 520 today at 9.8 k from Sangeetha Mobiles at Bangalore



Congrates, how is the battery life like??


----------



## kaudey (Jun 23, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> it is giving around 10hour battery time on 3G.. sad.. any app that could help increase the time??



Its high time you get it checked bro. I got longest 1day 16hr on 3g with moderate usage and 3 mails,whatsapp and FB on all the time. I am not even getting started on 2G. The longest was 2days 10 hr.


----------



## Flash (Jun 23, 2013)

What 2 Days? On L520?
Even on 100% battery, it will show like *1 Day + some hours.*


----------



## Adhip007 (Jun 23, 2013)

How to transfer my contacts to Lumia 520? I have in vcf format


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 23, 2013)

kaudey said:


> Its high time you get it checked bro. I got longest 1day 16hr on 3g with moderate usage and 3 mails,whatsapp and FB on all the time. I am not even getting started on 2G. The longest was 2days 10 hr.





Gearbox said:


> What 2 Days? On L520?
> Even on 100% battery, it will show like *1 Day + some hours.*



I'm using 3G immensely and it gives around 10 hours on it.. without data packet on, it shows some 14 hours but goes on for more than a day easily..


----------



## rdx_halo (Jun 23, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> I'm using 3G immensely and it gives around 10 hours on it.. without data packet on, it shows some 14 hours but goes on for more than a day easily..



Lumia 520 users please tell how is the sound quality through headphone. I'm going to buy it. Will be using a good headphone instead of stock one.


----------



## Flash (Jun 23, 2013)

Adhip007 said:


> How to transfer my contacts to Lumia 520? I have in vcf format


If you have your old phone still, you can easily transfer the contacts via Bluetooth.
Switch on the Bluetooth on your old phone and in L520, then open "Transfer my data" app in L520.

Nokia updates Transfer My Data app to support Pictures and Text Message import | WMPoweruser



rdx_halo said:


> Lumia 520 users please tell how is the sound quality through headphone. I'm going to buy it. Will be using a good headphone instead of stock one.


There's no equalizer in L520, but hearing songs in it is not that much bad. I've tried with Sony MH-750 and stereo effect is good.
The stock earphone (WH-108) is crap (For me, it didn't even fit in my ear), buy a new one.. Also not many earphones are compatible with it, so check before buying!!



ShankJ said:


> I'm using 3G immensely and it gives around 10 hours on it.. without data packet on, it shows some 14 hours but goes on for more than a day easily..


Guess your "Data roaming options" is set to OFF, in mobile connection.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Guess your "Data roaming options" is set to OFF, in mobile connection.



Why should that make a difference ?


----------



## Richal1234 (Jun 24, 2013)

Just want to know the difference between 520 and 920.Any opinions?


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> If you have your old phone still, you can easily transfer the contacts via Bluetooth.
> Switch on the Bluetooth on your old phone and in L520, then open "Transfer my data" app in L520.
> 
> Nokia updates Transfer My Data app to support Pictures and Text Message import | WMPoweruser
> ...



How would that help??o.0



rdx_halo said:


> Lumia 520 users please tell how is the sound quality through headphone. I'm going to buy it. Will be using a good headphone instead of stock one.



Buy a new headphone if you dont already own onw because the stock earphones are pathetic..


----------



## KDroid (Jun 24, 2013)

kaudey said:


> Its high time you get it checked bro. I got longest 1day 16hr on 3g with moderate usage and 3 mails,whatsapp and FB on all the time. I am not even getting started on 2G. The longest was 2days 10 hr.



Woah!



Adhip007 said:


> How to transfer my contacts to Lumia 520? I have in vcf format



If the "Transfer my Data" app is not working, upload the vcf to your Outlook ID and sync.


----------



## kaudey (Jun 25, 2013)

kaudey said:


> Its high time you get it checked bro. I got longest 1day 16hr on 3g with moderate usage and 3 mails,whatsapp and FB on all the time. I am not even getting started on 2G. The longest was 2days 10 hr.



Serious!! On 2G I got about that much, 2 days 10hr. I use the "Battery" app to monitor the battery and thats what it showed. It came down once I started using 3G to about 1 day 5 hours.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Richal1234 said:


> Just want to know the difference between 520 and 920.Any opinions?



It will be like Maruti 800 and BMW


----------



## Flash (Jun 25, 2013)

kaudey said:


> Serious!! On 2G I got about that much, 2 days 10hr.


You should be very lucky  (with limited apps) I've never seen "2 Days" in mine.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 25, 2013)

reniarahim1 said:


> It will be like Maruti 800 and BMW



Actually a swift vs a BMW, the maruti 800 should be the low end droids


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 25, 2013)

Any idea on how to attach mp3/mp4 video to whatsapp from the micro sd card?? It just gives an option to capture a video or record and then send it..


----------



## Flash (Jun 25, 2013)

^ We can't attach the music files to Whatsapp, only the recording is possible.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 25, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ We can't attach the music files to Whatsapp, only the recording is possible.



Video as well??

My battery drainage is about 16.5, while using whatsapp..


----------



## Flash (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes. Only audio & video recording can be sent.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes, video as well. This one is not whatapp's fault. Its MS that locked down audio and video files. I think thats pretty much the same reason we dont have any video editing apps either.


----------



## kaudey (Jun 25, 2013)

I am bugged with one thing on my L520. The ringer volume and the media volume is the same and cannot be decreased or increased independently. I usually use low volumes when I am listening to songs or watching videos, but that leaves my ringer to a very low level and I am bound to miss calls if I ever forget to increase it back. Is it with all the windows phones?


----------



## Flash (Jun 25, 2013)

^ Applicable to all WP8; Not sure of WP7.8.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 25, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Yes, video as well. This one is not whatapp's fault. Its MS that locked down audio and video files. I think thats pretty much the same reason we dont have any video editing apps either.



Same with wechat and tapatalk??


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 25, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> Same with wechat and tapatalk??



I havent tried them, but I cant see how they will overcome these limitations either.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 25, 2013)

When is the update for whatsapp coming, any idea?? Someone posted it was coming last week..


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 25, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> When is the update for whatsapp coming, any idea?? Someone posted it was coming last week..



It was supposed to be released 'next week' two weeks ago.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jun 25, 2013)

How good is the battery life compared to android phones ?


----------



## Flash (Jun 25, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> Same with wechat and tapatalk??


Even Viber has the limitation!


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 25, 2013)

How good is the DAC used in the Lumia 520 ?


----------



## KDroid (Jun 26, 2013)

Lumia 520 for 8.5k on Flipkart.  GO GO GO


----------



## Flash (Jun 26, 2013)

KDroid said:


> Lumia 520 for 8.5k on Flipkart.  GO GO GO



Damn. Offers like this, comes only after 3-4 months.

I placed an order for "Red-shell" for L520 @ 449/- in Homeshop18. After few days, a person from HS18 called and said the item (particularly the red one) is out of stock and cancelling the order. Refund will be processed in 36-48 working hours. 

Only the White/Yellow snap in covers are in stick, as of now.

Red-shell for L520 is available in eBay , but with the whooping price of 650/- WTH!!


----------



## KDroid (Jun 26, 2013)

^^Buy it locally?


----------



## Flash (Jun 26, 2013)

It's only available in Nokia priority shops. 
But availability of Red-shell is in question, coz people are going crazy over Red .


----------



## KDroid (Jun 26, 2013)

It's available in other shops as well in my city. Any color for 450.


----------



## rdx_halo (Jun 28, 2013)

KDroid said:


> It's available in other shops as well in my city. Any color for 450.



Is there a pdf and doc reader for Lumia 520?


----------



## Flash (Jun 28, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> Is there a pdf and doc reader for Lumia 520 Windows phone?



For PDF: Adobe Reader | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)
For DOC: You can open with MSFT's native Office suite.


----------



## surajmittal (Jun 28, 2013)

I think Its the best phone in this price. Main features of this device are 4-inch IPS LCD Display , Windows 8 OS , 512MB RAM , 5MP Rear Camera , 8GB Internal memory, expandable up to 64GB , 3G, GPS, GLONASS, WiFi, WiFi Hotspot, Bluetooth, USB , 1430 mAh battery.


----------



## kaudey (Jun 28, 2013)

Please suggest me a good in-ear handsfree for my L520. My old X6 handsfree is not compatible with L520 ...and the bundled ones are really painful for long hours of conf calls.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 28, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> It's only available in Nokia priority shops.
> But availability of Red-shell is in question, coz people are going crazy over Red .



Try Amazon


----------



## KDroid (Jun 29, 2013)

kaudey said:


> Please suggest me a good in-ear handsfree for my L520. My old X6 handsfree is not compatible with L520 ...and the bundled ones are really painful for long hours of conf calls.




Budget?


----------



## H2O (Jun 29, 2013)

Thinking of buying Nokia Lumia 520. 

How is the music?

One more thing. 

Does Skype work in Lumia 520?


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 29, 2013)

^ Do you have an IEM/headphone, or will you be using the stock earbuds?


----------



## Flash (Jun 29, 2013)

WTH!
Today i've reset my mobile to get rid of the annoying "Other storage" of 3GB. After 5 mins of initial start, i checked the storage under "Settings", it listed *390MB *in others..

How is this possible..


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 30, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> WTH!
> Today i've reset my mobile to get rid of the annoying "Other storage" of 3GB. After 5 mins of initial start, i checked the storage under "Settings", it listed *390MB *in others..
> 
> How is this possible..


Its roughly the equivalent of the %temp% in Windows, there is no way it can be gotten rid of. The OS puts all the recently used data there, and thats why its 390MB already.

BTW, didnt the Nokia storage check app help?


----------



## kaudey (Jun 30, 2013)

KDroid said:


> Budget?



1000 +/- few 100 bucks, if its worth. I know its little difficult to get good music on hands free, but I would really appreciate good bass.


----------



## H2O (Jun 30, 2013)

H2O said:


> Thinking of buying Nokia Lumia 520.
> 
> How is the music?
> 
> One more thing. Does Skype work in Lumia 520?



Any help regarding this?


----------



## Flash (Jun 30, 2013)

^ There's no equaliser for L520, so you've to live with inbuilt stereo preset.
Stock earphone with L520 is not at all good, coz it got big buds, low-sound and not in-ear. So, if you're in public you've to set the volume to the MAX (coz of noise) to listen.

If you want to enjoy the inbuilt stereo, it's advisable to get a new in-ear.

On music front, not saying that it's bad. I've listed what's lacking in it.
Before buying, try a demo.

PS _ All Lumia's comes with Nokia music, where you can stream unlimited amount of songs for certain period (6 months i guess).


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 1, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ There's no equaliser for L520, so you've to live with inbuilt stereo preset.
> Stock earphone with L520 is not at all good, coz it got big buds, low-sound and not in-ear. So, if you're in public you've to set the volume to the MAX (coz of noise) to listen.
> 
> If you want to enjoy the inbuilt stereo, it's advisable to get a new in-ear.
> ...



Its one year.


----------



## kaudey (Jul 1, 2013)

Any ideas for a good in ear with mic for calls? Budget Rs.1000


----------



## webgenius (Jul 1, 2013)

Would have bought this phone for my wife if this had FM. Unfortunately have to buy another Android since wife loves to listen to FM.


----------



## Flash (Jul 1, 2013)

webgenius said:


> Would have bought this phone for my wife if this had FM. Unfortunately have to buy another Android since wife loves to listen to FM.


FM update is coming to all WP8 devices, except L620 this month..


----------



## webgenius (Jul 1, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> FM update is coming to all WP8 devices, except L620 this month..



Is this confirmed? Any links? If confirmed, would definitely buy this phone for wifey


----------



## Flash (Jul 1, 2013)

> *The new update, which is expected to start rolling out to existing Windows Phone 8 phones later this summer, brings back support for FM radio (we heard you!) *and makes the Data Sense feature of Windows Phone 8 available for more carriers to offer. The update also makes it easier to select, download, and pin tunes in Xbox Music and improves the accuracy of song info and other metadata—something I know music fans will appreciate. (FM Radio and Data Sense availability depend on your phone model and carrier.)
> 
> The update includes hundreds of other small quality improvements. One final one worth highlighting, as we announced earlier, is that the update also ensures Windows Phone continues to work with Google services by adding support for the company’s newest sync protocols—CalDAV and CardDAV.


Meet the Lumia 925: Nokia's First Metal Windows Phone (by Michael Stroh)


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 1, 2013)

webgenius said:


> Is this confirmed? Any links? If confirmed, would definitely buy this phone for wifey



Yes. FM is coming to all phones EXCEPT the L620 (it doesnt have FM hardware, so)


----------



## webgenius (Jul 1, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Yes. FM is coming to all phones EXCEPT the L620 (it doesnt have FM hardware, so)



Wow, this is cool. Guess I'll take 520 since it's just the budget version of 720 without any front cam and 5MP rear cam.


----------



## Flash (Jul 1, 2013)

^ and some bells and whistles.


----------



## arvindrao15 (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes agreed its quite affordable, but in windows I loved 920 Lumia it has attract in me such a way what no one has done before.


----------



## H2O (Jul 1, 2013)

Cheers for the feedback, guys.

One last question. I am thinking of buying the Nokia Lumia 520 - Red.

I know cases are available but is the black case available as well or is it just the coloured cases?


----------



## Flash (Jul 2, 2013)

^ Only Yellow, white and Red (rare) are available, except Black and Cyan..


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 2, 2013)

H2O said:


> Any help regarding this?



It does not have front camera.. So, NO!!!

Do you need to transfer a mp3 form the SD card to Phone sstorage to set it as voice call ringtone??


----------



## H2O (Jul 2, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ Only Yellow, white and Red (rare) are available, except Black and Cyan..



Cheers. I will buy the black one then.



ShankJ said:


> It does not have front camera.. So, NO!!!
> 
> Do you need to transfer a mp3 form the SD card to Phone sstorage to set it as voice call ringtone??



I won't be doing any video call on Skype. It will be just normal chatting. So, will it work?

Regarding the music, I wanted to know how is the music quality if I listen from the mobile. [I have Sound Magic Earphones. Will be listening using that.]


----------



## KDroid (Jul 2, 2013)

H2O said:


> I won't be doing any video call on Skype. It will be just normal chatting. So, will it work?
> 
> Regarding the music, I wanted to know how is the music quality if I listen from the mobile. [I have Sound Magic Earphones. Will be listening using that.]



I have soundmagic ES18.. pretty good quality with that



Gearbox said:


> ^ Only Yellow, white and Red (rare) are available, except Black and Cyan..



Black's not available?


----------



## Flash (Jul 2, 2013)

KDroid said:


> Black's not available?


Black's the default that comes with the phone. You won't get the Black shell separately, atleast not in India (as of now), coz the retailers stock only the Yellow/White/Red.
In eBay, there's pack of 3 shells (Yellow/Red/White) are available for 1.6k, but not with black. 

Mail or Check with prioirity guys.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 2, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Black's the default that comes with the phone. You won't get the Black shell separately, atleast not in India (as of now), coz the retailers stock only the Yellow/White/Red.
> In eBay, there's pack of 3 shells (Yellow/Red/White) are available for 1.6k, but not with black.
> 
> Mail or Check with prioirity guys.



yeah your right they dont have black and cyan in stock and no words on where they will have..
luckly i have cyan and and white with me..!! was trying to get black they cost more then expected! i was expecting 250 per shell but 450 seems to be bit overpriced oh well!


----------



## Flash (Jul 2, 2013)

Some eBay sellers sell selective colors (Red/Yellow) for 600+


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 2, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Black's the default that comes with the phone. You won't get the Black shell separately, atleast not in India (as of now), coz the retailers stock only the Yellow/White/Red.
> In eBay, there's pack of 3 shells (Yellow/Red/White) are available for 1.6k, but not with black.
> 
> Mail or Check with prioirity guys.



Black is not the default, for me its cyan and i so want to get Black..

I'm facing this problem with my L520 that there are some *10+* copies of the same video coming in the video section while there is just one video in the SD card.. any solution??


----------



## KDroid (Jul 2, 2013)

I too want black...

450 is the right price... Don't buy it for more than that...


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 2, 2013)

KDroid said:


> I too want black...
> 
> 450 is the right price... Don't buy it for more than that...



From where?? Not available in Nehru Place..


----------



## Flash (Jul 2, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> Black is not the default, for me its cyan and i so want to get Black..


It depends on the place then. Mobile shops stock Black more than the colored ones..



ShankJ said:


> From where?? Not available in Nehru Place..


If online, you can try homeshop18. Search for *"CC-3068"*



ShankJ said:


> I'm facing this problem with my L520 that there are some *10+* copies of the same video coming in the video section while there is just one video in the SD card.. any solution??


Replied in other thread.


----------



## sumit05 (Jul 3, 2013)

Nokia Lumia 520: Price, Reviews, Specification, Compare & Buy Online - Snapdeal.com

Nokia Lumia 520 - Buy Nokia Lumia 520 Black Online at Best Prices in India - Nokia: Flipkart.com


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 3, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> It depends on the place then. Mobile shops stock Black more than the colored ones..
> 
> 
> If online, you can try homeshop18. Search for *"CC-3068"*
> ...



Thanks..


----------



## Flash (Jul 10, 2013)

Lumia 520 gaining more momentum in India. Climbs again to top selling phone list at Sanpdeal, Flipkart and UniverCell.

Good to see the rise. 
With this huge userbase, we hope we won't be left like WP7..


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 11, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Lumia 520 gaining more momentum in India. Climbs again to top selling phone list at Sanpdeal, Flipkart and UniverCell.
> 
> Good to see the rise.
> With this huge userbase, we hope we won't be left like WP7..



ALL WP8 phones have been promised the next set of updates.

And here is some more good news on top of that.
*wmpoweruser.com/microsoft-increases-windows-phone-support-lifecycle-from-18-months-to-36-months/


----------



## Flash (Jul 11, 2013)

Mother of god!!
18 TO 36!!

So, that amounts till 2015 right!!


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 12, 2013)

Owners of Lumia 520, can you please tell me if it is possible to block individual numbers from contacts in Windows mobile? My Samsung Bada has this feature, I find it very useful. I will be switching to W8 Lumia soon. So need to know if this feature is available in Lumia.
Thanks


----------



## Flash (Jul 12, 2013)

No. Lumia 520 lacks that feature. .


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks Gearbox, thats a quite useful feature in these days of unwanted calls and consultancy job offers....


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 13, 2013)

Guys, whats the best price of Nokia Lumia 520 ?


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 15, 2013)

Finally the update for Whatsapp is here.. Features-
Revamped smileys
Lesser battery consumption
Bigger Thumbnails for images


----------



## Flash (Jul 15, 2013)

^ 
+ bigger thumbnails for images
+ voice call option


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 15, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^
> + bigger thumbnails for images
> + voice call option



You tried the voice call option??


----------



## Flash (Jul 15, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> You tried the voice call option??


Just now tried. Its not a VoIP call, just the usual call.


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 15, 2013)

VoIP??
Not good with abbreviations..


----------



## Flash (Jul 15, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> VoIP??
> Not good with abbreviations..



Voice over IP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. 
Like Skype, we can call anyone free of cost over Internet..

I thought, Whatsapp update will bring this feature..
Viber is a similar app like Whatsapp, but it offers VoIP calls..


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 15, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Voice over IP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.
> Like Skype, we can call anyone free of cost over Internet..
> 
> I thought, Whatsapp update will bring this feature..
> Viber is a similar app like Whatsapp, but it offers VoIP calls..



So the Whatsapp call is just the normal call, whats the point of adding it then??


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 15, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> So the Whatsapp call is just the normal call, whats the point of adding it then??



If you want to call somebody who you are texting, its a much simpler affair now.


----------



## Flash (Jul 16, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> If you want to call somebody who you are texting, its a much simpler affair now.


That's the sad truth. 
55/- for an year, is not justified again!!


----------



## srkmish (Jul 16, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> That's the sad truth.
> 55/- for an year, is not justified again!!


im using a product 24/7 and not willing to pay 55 pr year, then shame on me


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 16, 2013)

Today I saw the Lumia 520. The display was very dim and colours appeared washed out. Thinking about alternatives.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 16, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> That's the sad truth.
> 55/- for an year, is not justified again!!



Do the android versions have VoIP, I wasnt aware of any such feature ?
55 is quite reasonable if you use it a lot. Whats 55 rupees when when even coffee day charges you over 80 for a coffee


----------



## Flash (Jul 16, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Do the android versions have VoIP, I wasnt aware of any such feature ?
> 55 is quite reasonable if you use it a lot. Whats 55 rupees when when even coffee day charges you over 80 for a coffee


Not sure of Android, coz i haven't used it.
But when compared to Viber, 55/- is somewhat not reasonable right?

Viber is also like Whatsapp, but they are supporting VoIP calls.
The only reason for Whatsapp being famous was, because it comes free with all Android phones (even on low ends). So, more users when compared to Viber/hike..


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 16, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Not sure of Android, coz i haven't used it.
> But when compared to Viber, 55/- is somewhat not reasonable right?
> 
> Viber is also like Whatsapp, but they are supporting VoIP calls.
> The only reason for Whatsapp being famous was, because it comes free with all Android phones (even on low ends). So, more users when compared to Viber/hike..



Yes, that I agree with. Viber is a name even I heard only recently. And when your friends arent using it, it doesnt make sense for you to either. Not that I use either of them :>


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 16, 2013)

Gave up the Lumia 520,good phone but too basic for the money.It should cost no more than Rs 7000 for what it offers. Bought a Lenovo S880 for Rs 10K approx with a 5 inch screen much better value at the moment.


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 16, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Gave up the Lumia 520,good phone but too basic for the money.It should cost no more than Rs 7000 for what it offers. Bought a Lenovo S880 for Rs 10K approx with a 5 inch screen much better value at the moment.



I also agree with you. Nokia 520 seems to be only bells and whistles about looks and super-sensitive touch screen. I was also falling for Nokia but now I see the pit falls. I think at most this phone should cost 7500/-.
BTW from where you bought Lenovo S880? Please do a review.


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 16, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> I also agree with you. Nokia 520 seems to be only bells and whistles about looks and super-sensitive touch screen. I was also falling for Nokia but now I see the pit falls. I think at most this phone should cost 7500/-.
> BTW from where you bought Lenovo S880? Please do a review.



512 MB RAM, 1 GHz dual-core processor, 8 GB internal memory, super sensitive touch screen with ~235ppi, 720p video recording etc etc for 7.5K from a respectable company is not possible..
But if you have a thing for desi company sets like MMX, Xolo, Spice, then you would definitely find L520 not worth the money..


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 16, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Gave up the Lumia 520,good phone but too basic for the money.It should cost no more than Rs 7000 for what it offers. Bought a Lenovo S880 for Rs 10K approx with a 5 inch screen much better value at the moment.



I fail to see the value in the Lenovo.

5 inch screen vs 4 inch screen of the same resolution, 512 MB RAM, much weaker processor and a much weaker GPU driving the same number of pixels and more bloated OS ; Sorry, I dont see how thats better value at all unless one really wanted a 5 inch screen and the few apps that WP misses.


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 16, 2013)

^+1..

How is Lenovo's ASS??

I doubt it'l be better than Nokia..


----------



## Flash (Jul 16, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Gave up the Lumia 520,good phone but too basic for the money.It should cost no more than Rs 7000 for what it offers. Bought a Lenovo S880 for Rs 10K approx with a 5 inch screen much better value at the moment.


That's the first hate-post i've ever heard about L520. 

When it was out (2012), Lenovo S880 was priced >18k. Maybe, it's available at 10k now. Whereas L520 is on 2013.
So, on the (price factor + year) itself says "Dont compare a year-old-18k mobile with a new-10k mobile". 

L520 is currently available at 8~8.5k at some sites.

Tidbit - Top 10 Mobiles Below 10000


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 16, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> That's the first hate-post i've ever heard about L520.
> 
> When it was out (2012), Lenovo S880 was priced >18k. Maybe, it's available at 10k now. Whereas L520 is on 2013.
> So, on the (price factor + year) itself says "Dont compare a year-old-18k mobile with a new-10k mobile".
> ...



I didnt know it was an originally 18k phone, but even then I fail to see that reason why that Lenovo should be 'better value'. Unless you NEED an android. In which case its lain WRONG to even compare it with the L520 or any other phone, be it the Z10 or the Iphone.

But for once, the L520 is clearly the better specced (Tip of the day: WP8 handsets run much MUCH better on lesser hardware as opposed to their Android brethren) and the better performing handset.


----------



## Flash (Jul 16, 2013)

Recently read:
Lumia 520 now world’s top Windows Phone as Nokia dominates market - SlashGear


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 17, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> I also agree with you. Nokia 520 seems to be only bells and whistles about looks and super-sensitive touch screen. I was also falling for Nokia but now I see the pit falls. I think at most this phone should cost 7500/-.
> BTW from where you bought Lenovo S880? Please do a review.




*www.google.co.in/search?q=Lenovo+S...i57j0j69i62l2.9916j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

I bought a Lumia 520,used it for some time sold it to a cousin sis,got Lenovo S880 used it for a 12 days my cousin bro bought it from me,now Im using a Lenovo S890 and my Bro in law wants it. I bough the Lenovo S890 for Rs 13,900 amazing specs for the money,I would say a Sasmung Grand beater anyday,barring the NFC and HDMI out.


Its not a hate post guys,Nokia L520 is good but not great for the price that is being retailed for at the moment.Its sky high for a OS that has limitation compared to the competitors at the moment. Hard ware is also meager, a mere 1 GHz processor and 512 mb ram and a camera that has no flash,  a 4 inch screen , a 1450 mAH battery and an OS that has limitations at the very moment. Phones with that kind of hardware configs come below Rs 4000 from manufacturers.Okay so you say its Nokia ,I say so what? Think about it. Lenovo has everything the Nokia has and even more a *5inch screen/Dualsim/DualCamera/Background Noise Cancellation/radio and a MASSIVE 2250 mAH Battery* and more. Its just a VFM post and not hate!!!

*Specs*

Lenovo S880 - Full phone specifications

You say Nokia is respectable ,I say so is Lenovo , worlds largest PC manufacturer who is mulling to buy Blackberry.

Even as some people are saying Im comparing a 2012 hardware with a  2013 hardware,I would like to mention that your 2013 hardware is still a 2012 specced hardware sold overpriced by Nokia in 2013. Thanks for pointing that out too.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 17, 2013)

^ Let me address that one by one.

5 inch screen with the same resolution only makes it more pixelated and adds NOTHING to the real estate.
Dualsim: If this was a necessity you shouldnt even have looked at the L520 in the first place.
Front camera: Genuine advantage, but only if you use it.
Noise cancellation: Not sure if the 520 has it, GSMArena didnt seem to have any issues with call quality.
Battery: Both are neck and neck in terms of battery life - Whats the point of how large the battery is ?
Radio: Coming this August.

This is classic Android syndrome- Want MOAR ! MOAR CORES! MOAR RAM! MOAR CORES!
A lot of people dont give **** about the internals as long as the phone does what they want. Its true that the lowest end WP phones lag lesser than Droids costing twice as much, beat that with all your cores and specifications.
Not trying to be rude, but your research seems very undercooked. Look up more on the weight, the processors, the GPU (only because you seem to harp on numbers).

What was that 2012 hardware again? Adreno 305 vs PowerVR SGX531 ? Qualcomm MSM8227 vs MTK 6575 ? 
I have nothing against personal opinions. You should have said "In my opinion", if you are coming up with stuff thats factually incorrect. Redo you your homework, redo the math about the 2012 hardware.

PS: WP8 doesnt lag like Android, just saying since you were so hell bent on the specifications. No point of having 2048 cores if it still stutters here and there.

Time to come out of your rabbit hole, just because you think its 2012 hw doesnt make it so. The 520 is not just the better value, its even better specced vs the Lenovo here. And end of the day to hell with specifications, the usability is what matters. Unless you have invested heavily in the Android ecosystem or have some app you cant live without, the L520 largely wipes the floor with the Lenovo S880. Admit it.

Also please back that statement " Phones with that kind of hardware configs come below Rs 4000 from manufacturers" with some proof. Man, the level of ignorance is too high in your post.


----------



## Shah (Jul 17, 2013)

^^Android Fanboy!


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 17, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> ^ Let me address that one by one.
> 
> 5 inch screen with the same resolution only makes it more pixelated and adds NOTHING to the real estate.
> Dualsim: If this was a necessity you shouldnt even have looked at the L520 in the first place.
> ...



A 5 inch screen at 480 x 800 is also what the Galaxy Grand has,and since Grand is quite common in stores go and have a look. It will clear you of the misconception.
Dualsim is a feature which many of us need. Its great to have it while paying almost the same price.
Dual camera is a necessity to chat.Its common to have one.Its not a luxury anymore.
Naah Nokia dosnt have NC ....
1450 mah for a 4 inch device is WEAK compared to a 2250mAH device........ period.
Radio ....its not there thats it.

The S880 has no lags nothing, plays Dead Trigger crisp. Dont be a fan boy ,submit to the truth. Its Microsoft disease of over charging,look at their TABS.

If i get more for the same money why not.


----------



## Flash (Jul 17, 2013)

L520 is dual-core, whereas L880 is a single core. 
L520 has a IPS LCD screen with super sensitive touch + scratch resistant glass, whereas L880 has TFT.
L520 supports lots of Audio & Video formats than L880.
L520 supports HSDPA 21 Mbps, whereas L880 is HSDPA 7.2 Mbps.
Though L880 comes with a bigger battery, it's standby time is much lesser than L520.
FM Radio - ? There's an update on the way.. 
All WP8 mobiles got a *Official support lifecycle *of 36 months..

Sometimes, it's the bells and whistles that comes handy for daily tasks for a normal person.
Man, with that POV you would even say L720 is worthless for a price of 17k - as L520 & L720 share same specifications..

Am not an Android hater, infact i love it because of the amazing things that it can do than WP.
My above points are all directed to your "If i get more for the same money why not." comment..


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 17, 2013)

L520  Screen is good but that glass on top makes it a sticky dirt magnet.
Download MX player and you have all the support its something that Lumia user has yet to earn and hence in the end lags behind in playing a lot of formats/apps over an android device. It would be novice of us to compare Windows 8 with Android at the moment. Windows will fall flat.Lets talk of the Device in general and not OS ,if you do that Lumia stands no chance.
Now about the HSDPA,in your own words moar and moar ,will your Service provider ever reach that bandwidth,its like sata6 and PCIE 3.0 !!!

Now what is important is ,Do I have a big screen? ,important for every damn thing from the moment you switch on your device. Does it have customozation option?,yes plenty.Does it have dual camera?, yes it does and we need it irrespective.Does it have Dual Sim?, a basic necessity for many ,yes it does,Noice Cancellation for good call quality yes,basics like a radio?, it does. Now does the phone lag or cant play a graphic intense game,no,it plays without any and I can play any game. I would say a wow to that and to hell with cores..all that for 10K even better. The phone has great build quality too ,after all its a Lenovo. Its in their Genes. And one more thing its one of the best Uis I have ever used.

It does not mean the L520 is a bad device,I just wish they price it right.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 17, 2013)

I really dont wish to continue this discussion anymore. If you are happy with your S880, good for you 

It seems you haven't ever even tried a WP8 phone, but I had my fling with android before I moved onto WP. WP is far from perfect, but its still the OS of my choice.

Different people have different needs and it seems you are better served by a droid. So be it. But to call L520 poorly specced against the S880 is WRONG. Its better specced and the newer device. Not to mention WP already runs smoother at this end of the market.

You dont seem to know much about the WP8 experience, and are all for the specs bandwagon - sure - its your money afterall.

But you have to be mindful of what you say. Calling the battery WEAK is a downright lie. It lasts just as long if not longer than the Lenovo going by the specifications. Adding a 'period' doesn't automatically make you right. Size of the battery is irrelevant if it doesnt last long.

BTW, from what I hear, the S880 struggles with Dead Trigger. For the kind of experience it offers, the L520 is priced just right. 
As things stand right now, I wouldnt touch a sub 15 droid over WP. On the high end point of the market, its down to personal choice.


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 17, 2013)

Nokia Lumia 520 doesn't even have a equalizer for music player! A 9.5k phone ! Nowadays even dumb phones have equalizer. Stop over glorifying Lumia 520 

BTW, I never owned android phone. So no question of fan boy....


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 17, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> Nokia Lumia 520 doesn't even have a equalizer for music player! A 9.5k phone ! Nowadays even dumb phones have equalizer. Stop over glorifying Lumia 520
> 
> BTW, I never owned android phone. So no question of fan boy....



Great point. I love how people buy phones based on the presence of music equalizer alone. /s

Of course it doesnt. Nobody claimed it was perfect. But overall as an experience, the 520 is hard to beat, even by handsets costing nearly twice as much - I am looking at you, Samsung Grand .


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 17, 2013)

pranav you are reading too much between the lines, thats why your Nokia Pride is getting hurt. I never judged 520 on the merit of the equalizer absence. I'm just pointing out the pros and cons. Even if you own a device, you must come forward to clear away all the doubts and point out its strong and weak points. Thats what makes these forums relevant, otherwise this thread is no different than a Nokia (or incase of android) / Samsung AD. 
We must admit all the budget so called smart phones are crap nowadays. But Nokia Lumia 520 is better than those Samsung craps.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 17, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> pranav you are reading too much between the lines, thats why your Nokia Pride is getting hurt. I never judged 520 on the merit of the equalizer absence. I'm just pointing out the pros and cons. Even if you own a device, you must come forward to clear away all the doubts and point out its strong and weak points. Thats what makes these forums relevant, otherwise this thread is no different than a Nokia (or incase of android) / Samsung AD.
> We must admit all the budget so called smart phones are crap nowadays. But Nokia Lumia 520 is better than those Samsung craps.



If you notice, I am one of the few around here clearly mentioning in every comment how WP is far from perfect. That different people have different tastes. There is nothing that hurts me except people masquerading opinions as facts.

I am not justifying the absence of a equalizer, its very useful, near essential. But what he claimed was FACTUALLY INCORRECT, and there is no way I am letting someone blabber garbage about stuff they clearly don't seem to know much about. As I mentioned earlier, different devices suit different people and thats the choice each one of us has. But to CLAIM ABSOLUTENESS, to put forth opinions as facts is wrong. This is public forum, and if somebody says something wrong, I have every right to question it, prove them wrong. 

When somebody makes a claim, they better be prepared to justify it appropriately. Now think that I am completely cool (which I am as I type this) and reread my comments. You are free to point out any mistakes or inaccuracies if you find them. Peace 

Your last sentence is precisely what I was saying all along.



pranav0091 said:


> As things stand right now, I wouldnt touch a sub 15 droid over WP. On the high end point of the market, its down to personal choice.


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 17, 2013)

Another clarification pranav0091, Is the Lumia 520 screen guard made of glass ? If yes, then will it withstand 3-4 foot fall?


----------



## KDroid (Jul 17, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> Another clarification pranav0091, Is the Lumia 520 screen guard made of glass ? If yes, then will it withstand 3-4 foot fall?



What? Screen guard made of glass?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 17, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> Another clarification pranav0091, Is the Lumia 520 screen guard made of glass ? If yes, then will it withstand 3-4 foot fall?



I suppose you meant the display. Yes, its made of glass (nothing branded like Gorilla) and 3-4 foot fall is okay I guess, but then guessing is all I can do. Unless it falls on a hard pointed object directly landing on the screen I think it'd be fine.


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 17, 2013)

> I suppose you meant the display. Yes, its made of glass (nothing branded like Gorilla) and 3-4 foot fall is okay I guess, but then guessing is all I can do. Unless it falls on a hard pointed object directly landing on the screen I think it'd be fine.


damm that will give me nightmares ! I have the habit of dropping phone. Why the hell they used Glass? Where did you get Grado SR60i ? Its not available in India. I'm also looking to get a Grado SR60i .


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 17, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> Nokia Lumia 520 doesn't even have a equalizer for music player! A 9.5k phone ! Nowadays even dumb phones have equalizer. Stop over glorifying Lumia 520
> 
> BTW, I never owned android phone. So no question of fan boy....




Thats why i have rejected it....


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 17, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> Thats why i have rejected it....




And what have you chosen instead ?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 17, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> damm that will give me nightmares ! I have the habit of dropping phone. Why the hell they used Glass? Where did you get Grado SR60i ? Its not available in India. I'm also looking to get a Grado SR60i .



I didnt mean to scare you buddy. I just dont know how strong it'll be, thats all. Should be fairly durable, but then all drops are unique and there is no guarantee that a phone may or may not survive a drop. Since it has a border around the screen and not exposed glass edges it should be fairly robust.

That was a gift. A friend who visited the US got it for me


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 17, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> And what have you chosen instead ?



Wating for xperia M


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 17, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> Wating for xperia M



Thats more like a L720 level phone, isnt it? 

Supposedly has 1GB RAM and a decent chipset- looks good.


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 18, 2013)

The only reson i see in you buying Lenovo s880 is the *Big Screen* because you really dont consider a Dual Core 1 GHz over a MTK 6575 1GHz processor, Adreno 305 over Power VR SGX531 GPU, IPS LCD that too scratch resistant over TFT, 124 grams over 196 grams weight, 8GB over over 4 GB memory.

The only favorable thing for s880 is the front camera and dual SIM but if you really wanted to buy a Dual-SIM cell then you would have not compared it to L520 on the first place..

If you really consider the *Big Screen* such a major factor then go for the Aakash Tablet 3, 7" screen now comes with a GSM SIM slot and only Rs.4999..

The only problem with L520 as AFAIK is the Windows OS..


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 18, 2013)

Well, it seems that I have to consider alternatives because of Lumia 520's Glass screen cover. I loved the look of Lumia 520. I could have lived without equalizer but the glass panel seems pretty risky for me. I have to take public transport everyday to travel 40 km to reach my office. Dropping a phone among the hustle and bustle of crowd is more likely to happen with my luck !


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 19, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> Well, it seems that I have to consider alternatives because of Lumia 520's Glass screen cover. I loved the look of Lumia 520. I could have lived without equalizer but the glass panel seems pretty risky for me. I have to take public transport everyday to travel 40 km to reach my office. Dropping a phone among the hustle and bustle of crowd is more likely to happen with my luck !



I travel daily 46 Km and have dropped my L520 once or twice in the metro but the cell flip cover cushioned the fall and my cell dint even get a scratch.. its always good to get a cover for that extra protection..

Any one has any idea on how to do away with the *other storage*??

I have installed Adobe reader and PDF reader in my L520 but they both are showing that no pdf is available for display even though i have a bunch of pdfs in my SD card.. do i need to store them in the phone memory??


----------



## srkmish (Jul 19, 2013)

Anyone who is purchasing a 8k or above phone must mandatorily use a flip cover/case. I have seen thousands of examples of people *****ing about the companies after dropping their phone accidentally and the screen being smashed. Its your phone, the responsibility of its protection lies with you. Dont blame the company.


----------



## Flash (Jul 19, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> Any one has any idea on how to do away with the *other storage*??


Thank you for joining us ["Other storage problem" owners club]. 

-There's no permanenent fix as of now. But you can try apps like "Shrink storage" and "Storage cleaner" from Windows store to freeup some memory.
-You can also try installing "Lumia storage check" app to clean temporary files. Check for an app with huge-cache(app data), uninstall it and reinstall it. That will cleanup lots of space.
-Clear your browsing history.



ShankJ said:


> I have installed Adobe reader and PDF reader in my L520 but they both are showing that no pdf is available for display even though i have a bunch of pdfs in my SD card.. do i need to store them in the phone memory??


Both these readers can't react to PDF's stored on SD card. Copy the docs to "Documents" folder in Phone storage, and there you will see.
There's a PDF reader i've heard, which reads PDFs from SD card, but can't remember the name now.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 19, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> The only reson i see in you buying Lenovo s880 is the *Big Screen* because you really dont consider a Dual Core 1 GHz over a MTK 6575 1GHz processor, Adreno 305 over Power VR SGX531 GPU, IPS LCD that too scratch resistant over TFT, 124 grams over 196 grams weight, 8GB over over 4 GB memory.
> 
> The only favorable thing for s880 is the LED flash and dual SIM but if you really wanted to buy a Dual-SIM cell then you would have not compared it to L520 on the first place..
> 
> ...



Stop Trolling and add something informative than just showing the depth you have,by suggesting devices for people who are better informed than you are. Dont make yourself look funny,or we will have to rate you soon.  And S880 dosnt have a flash,its a flaw. Do your homework before posting.


@Pranav ,yes its more about personal satisfaction. I myself liked the Lumia a lot,I really liked the Tile look ,looks better than any damn android,no doubt,Im not saying anything about its hardware or its performance,Im just telling they should price it right. I find it expensive as a device for communication compared to what all is offered in the market at the moment. Sometime back it was offered for Rs 8600 from Flipkart,so definitely there is room for price correction.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 19, 2013)

Well, I can see why somebody would feel that the Lumias are priced a bit too high for what they offer. I mean I paid 37k for my L920 and the S4 was well within reach a few months later at that price point and the Note 2 already selling cheaper.
But the I had a mid end android phone earlier, the Xperia Ray and while I liked a lot of things, I really didnt do much on it except use it for the most basic of things - messaging (text, no IM hate them with a vengeance, especially those that have the 'last seen 23 minutes ago' feature), so I realise that my use-case is a lot different from what somebody else might have. But then again none of my droid toting friends seem to do much with it that I already dont do on my Lumia.

There might be room for price correction, but honestly, except a few niggles here and there, like you see being discussed in this thread, the 520 is great device right at its current price. And more importantly those are WP8's faults more than the phone's and with all WP8 handsets promised upgrade to WP9, the reasoning is that things look brighter than most droids of the same price. Thats all I want to say and if somebody prefers android over WP I can perfectly understand. I prefer WP over android and would recommend it to a lot of people unless I find that they will be affected by WP. Thats what there is to it. Just ask any WP owner here if they are satisfied with their phone and you will know what I am talking about. Its a leap of faith, the first time, but things are much better than a lot of people think they are 

Avoid WP if :
1. You want a great FB messaging experience (WP was brilliant here, but the system's apparently very buggy. PS: I havent used this feature all that much but its been working just fine for me, love how its integrated to the messaging hub)
2. Need to send music and video over whatsapp or the like (you can send pics snapped from the camera within the application though, same for audio)
3. Instagram, Google maps (Instance works great I hear and there are very credible alternatives to Google maps and combining them with brilliant offline Nokia maps, I can positively claim that I have better maps on my Lumia, than any Droid, irrespective of price)
4. Others storage bug bothers you (It should if you have less in-phone memory)
5. You have a game you cant live without ?(Real racing 3, auralux)
6. Want FREE .apks (thats called piracy and not going to happen in the WP ecosystem)
7. Custom keyboards (You have just one keyboard available on WP and thats the best one on this planet)
8. Rooting, ROMs, USB OTG etc matter to you.


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 19, 2013)

Does Lumia support gmail apps? Is the flip-cover included with the box?


----------



## KDroid (Jul 19, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> Does Lumia support gmail apps? Is the flip-cover included with the box?



No. No.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm ready to join the fight here, but I don't think so that I will. Where's tdf readers knowledge are going to. Comparing lenovo S880 with wp specs is plain LOL to me.

Ok let me start.

I. Hardware part

You are comparing with...

1. MTK 6575 with Qualcomm's Snapdragon krait 1Gh dualcore processor.

If you think mediatek is better then krait one then you are in your dreams. Go wake up and find the truth I'm not going to provide any link here, search yourself on google for their performance.

2. Adreno 305 vs SGX531.

If you think SGX531 is better than Adreno 305 then you are still dreaming. You haven't waken up from the first point now it's good to wake up.

3.TFT vs IPS

Do I need to explain which one is better here. Do research on internet.

4. 4GB internal vs 8GB internal.

I know you know the basic math.

5. Build quality of lenovo vs Nokia.

Dell makes better laptops that dosen't make them any better any smartphone market. All the R&D done by nokia in years makes there smartphones build quality better than it's competitors. Lenovo is still far to go...

6. 5MP camera of lenovo vs 5Mp camera of L520.

As you have both the phones pls compare them and see yourself.

7. Radio vs No radio.

Radio is not necessity these days and samsung galaxy s4 also dosen't come with radio because online radio are available everywhere. L520 comes with nokia mix radio have you tried that? moreover radio is also coming in next update.

Have you said that it should retail in Rs 4000? Someone is out of his mind. It's absolutely VFM at it's price. If you don't think so go and download ASPHALT 7 on both and play and you will know the difference.

II. Software Part

I'm not going to cover every point here.But only the main differences, I know wp8 is not mature and complete but in future also it will not have heavy customization cause it will make it laggy and and it will also will not have any file manager because it's the main culprit for piracy.

Comparing lenovo with nokia,samsung,sony is just plain insane and can haapen in tdf only.


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 19, 2013)

Why the hell Nokia used Glass to cover screen ? 520 and 620 don't have Gorilla Glass, just very cheap glass that will break when falling from 40 cm to the ground. Already I have read several reports of broken screen glass online.


----------



## snap (Jul 19, 2013)

lumia 520 is better than most of the entry level androids but it should be priced a litter cheaper.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 19, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> Why the hell Nokia used Glass to cover screen ? 520 and 620 don't have Gorilla Glass, just very cheap glass that will break when falling from 40 cm to the ground. Already I have read several reports of broken screen glass online.



Seriously, what else can they use?

I have read broken screen complaints for pretty much every phone ever made.

Atleast the 520 seems to have slightly recessed glass, so its better off than a lot of others.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 20, 2013)

Gauravs90 said:


> I. Hardware part
> 
> You are comparing with...
> 
> ...




Wait a minute... Are you saying that this cheap 8.5k Lumia 520 has a Snapdragon 400 SOC with Adreno 305 GPU?

It is not possible. For that low price, not possible...


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 20, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> Wait a minute... Are you saying that this cheap 8.5k Lumia 520 has a Snapdragon 400 SOC with Adreno 305 GPU?
> 
> It is not possible. For that low price, not possible...



Yes it does. Now redefine all your value propositions.

Its not the branded Snapdragon 400, its its brother the krait. And AFAIK, they are very very similar if not the same except for branding. And yes, it has the Adreno 305 which is pretty damn close to the Adreno 225 on my 920. And people want it even cheaper. That irks me.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 20, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> Wait a minute... Are you saying that this cheap 8.5k Lumia 520 has a Snapdragon 400 SOC with Adreno 305 GPU?
> 
> It is not possible. For that low price, not possible...



it's for sure is possible. Lumia 520,620,720 have same soc and 512mb ram. L520 can play 1080p videos without any hiccup can play high end games like asphalt7 without lag. L520 is priced right for the performance it gives. This same soc is present in xperia l which is retailing for 16k. Snapdragon 400 is new but with some performance tweak and the difference is not much.


----------



## Flash (Jul 20, 2013)

Guys, you should've joined for the Lenovo Vs Nokia fight soon..


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 20, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Thank you for joining us ["Other storage problem" owners club].
> 
> -There's no permanenent fix as of now. But you can try apps like "Shrink storage" and "Storage cleaner" from Windows store to freeup some memory.
> -You can also try installing "Lumia storage check" app to clean temporary files. Check for an app with huge-cache(app data), uninstall it and reinstall it. That will cleanup lots of space.
> ...



Used shrink storage, even though the area under "other storage" is still the same, the total free phone memory has gone up significantly..


----------



## Flash (Jul 20, 2013)

Try running the "Storage cleaner" app multiple times.
For every run, it will reduce some space (in MBs). Stop it, when it no longer reduce.


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 20, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Try running the "Storage cleaner" app multiple times.
> For every run, it will reduce some space (in MBs). Stop it, when it no longer reduce.



Will do..

The pdf problem was also done away with.. thanks,,


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 20, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Guys, you should've joined for the Lenovo Vs Nokia fight soon..



For once, there wasnt much of a fight really. I mean, the L520, if not for the limitations of WP8, wipes the floor with the Lenovo in question. As a matter of fact it wipes the floor with nearly everything else beneath 15k AFAIK. If thats not VFM, then I dont know what is.



ShankJ said:


> Will do..
> 
> The pdf problem was also done away with.. thanks,,



What is the solution to the pdf issue?


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 20, 2013)

I dont have a problem with the OS of Lumia ,I actually enjoyed it more over the androids ,which I believe everybody is bored of as of now. They might say a Zillion apps for android and too less for WP8, I say so what, a lot of apps on android are pure trash. WP8 came as a fresh breath.


----------



## srkmish (Jul 20, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> I dont have a problem with the OS of Lumia ,I actually enjoyed it more over the androids ,which I believe everybody is bored of as of now. They might say a Zillion apps for android and too less for WP8, I say so what, a lot of apps on android are pure trash. WP8 came as a fresh breath.


+1. change is good. change is exciting. really bored of android nowadays. will get  lumia soon amd if it were in my budget, would have'loved to own a bb q5 as well


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 20, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> I dont have a problem with the OS of Lumia ,I actually enjoyed it more over the androids ,which I believe everybody is bored of as of now. They might say a Zillion apps for android and too less for WP8, I say so what, a lot of apps on android are pure trash. WP8 came as a fresh breath.



Does Lumia 520's video camera focus the image automatically, or does it feature the ability to focus the image manually?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 21, 2013)

^ No manual focus in the stock app and its not getting the the pro-camera app from Nokia, but I guess the pro-shot app should help. 

@Gearbox, can you try out the app called pro-shot and let us know ?


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> ^ No manual focus in the stock app and its not getting the the pro-camera app from Nokia, but I guess the pro-shot app should help.
> @Gearbox, can you try out the app called pro-shot and let us know ?


Yes. Pro-shot got manual-focus, but it's not that much good with 5MP of L520  (i've tried indoors)
Isn't the pro-camera app specific to Lumia 1020 (atleast, as of now)?

Here's the screenie from Wstore..
*i.imgur.com/bGmV19B.png?1

 -----> *webnewsvoice.com/nokia-lumia-520-better-than-htc-one-mini/


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey, Gearbox, here's a small tip. use longer shutter speeds and lower ISO on a stable phone> you will be surprised 

Thanks for trying it out 

The pro-camera app is coming to the Pureview branded Lumias soon, although right now its only on the 1020. But then the 1020 isnt even available yet


----------



## KDroid (Jul 21, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> Why the hell Nokia used Glass to cover screen ? 520 and 620 don't have Gorilla Glass, just very cheap glass that will break when falling from 40 cm to the ground. Already I have read several reports of broken screen glass online.



My Phone has dropped 3 times from waist height. Still as Good as new... Very robust, I would say.


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 22, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> For once, there wasnt much of a fight really. I mean, the L520, if not for the limitations of WP8, wipes the floor with the Lenovo in question. As a matter of fact it wipes the floor with nearly everything else beneath 15k AFAIK. If thats not VFM, then I dont know what is.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the solution to the pdf issue?



You need to save all the documents in the Phone memory under "Documents"..


----------



## KDroid (Jul 22, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> You need to save all the documents in the Phone memory under "Documents"..



Thanks


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 22, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> For once, there wasnt much of a fight really. I mean, the L520, if not for the limitations of WP8, wipes the floor with the Lenovo in question. As a matter of fact it wipes the floor with nearly everything else beneath 15k AFAIK. If thats not VFM, then I dont know what is.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the solution to the pdf issue?





KDroid said:


> Thanks



You can also try creating a "Documents" folder in SD card and saving the file there, though i havnt tried this.. If it works then do tell me..


----------



## Flash (Jul 22, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> You can also try creating a "Documents" folder in SD card and saving the file there, though i havnt tried this.. If it works then do tell me..


Won't work..


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 22, 2013)

^ It does. Open it via the Office app. Dont create any subfolders inside the default Documents folder, just dump all your pdfs there.


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 22, 2013)

well the office just checks data on the following places-Phone, E-Mail, SkyDrive.. How would it check under SD card??


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 22, 2013)

Format the SD caard using the phone and see if it creates the default folders.


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 22, 2013)

Does Lumia 520 use Micro simcards? Another question, does the mediaplayer allows song queuing and creating platlists?


----------



## KDroid (Jul 22, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> Does Lumia 520 use Micro simcards? Another question, does the mediaplayer allows song queuing and creating platlists?



Yes. Yes.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes Microsim. Yes it allows song queuing and playlist creation as well. However the playlist can be created only in the order in which songs were queues (these are the little things that annoy me). You can even share songs via email. 

TBH, I'd leave playlist creation to be done on the PC. Its not impossible but no reordering is a stupid flaw.


----------



## Flash (Jul 22, 2013)

Ordered Nokia Shell for Lumia 520 CC-3068 - *Yellow* from Homeshop18, with the 100/- coupon received today.. 

As far i know, Documents/PDF's in SD card won't be recognized by the Office/PDF reader in WP.
More info on here..
*answers.microsoft.com/en-us/winpho...-sd-card/23218c41-b72b-49df-9529-5e85a1912bc5

*WTH!!
*[h=2]Nokia confirms Glance screen coming to all WP8 Lumias except NL 520 and NL 521[/h]


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 23, 2013)

*In a FAQ Nokia has now responded to this concern by explaining that most handsets will indeed get the update with the Nokia Amber update, except for Nokia’s cheapest device, the Nokia Lumia 520 and 521. 

Nokia unfortunately did not explain why their best-selling handset will not be getting the feature, but given the price I think the omission is relatively forgivable.*  Nokia confirms Glance screen coming to all WP8 Lumias except NL 520 and NL 521 | WMPoweruser

No to Lumia 520 ???


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 23, 2013)

They cite hardware reasons, could be indeed the case. Or could be just that they are differentiating it wrt L620 which has taken quite a beating from its younger sibling for not having FM radio.

Also ts only the glance screen thats not coming to the L520 not the Amber update itself.


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 23, 2013)

When is the Amber Update due for?? atleast something is better than nothing..


----------



## Flash (Jul 23, 2013)

Amber update is out for non-lumia devices such as HTC 8S.
We'll get by next week or in the start of August.



pranav0091 said:


> They cite hardware reasons, could be indeed the case. Or could be just that they are differentiating it wrt L620 which has taken quite a beating from its younger sibling for not having FM radio.


Maybe you're right.. I don't hardware reasons are the reason for not getting this feature, after all it's just a display..
*conversations.nokia.com/2013/06/25/a-closer-look-at-glance/


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 23, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Amber update is out for non-lumia devices such as HTC 8S.
> We'll get by next week or in the start of August.
> 
> 
> ...



The Glance is like the Nokia "Lockscreen app's screen", not much of a necessity(IMO)..


----------



## Flash (Jul 25, 2013)

I wonder, why some people gave 5 stars for this (cr)app.
Subway Surfer Scorer | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 25, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I wonder, why some people gave 5 stars for this (cr)app.
> Subway Surfer Scorer | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)



Precisely why I dont give a damn about user ratings of apps these days. A lot of WP users are Android converts, where free abcd.apk was the rule and when thy realise that you have to pay up leave 18 reviews for some really nice apps. 
Some go so far as just put 1* reviews because they want something else entirely - like rate Nokia browser 1* because they complain that Opera mini is missing. Its idiotic at best and moronic at worst. No wonder the western half of the planet looks down upon us in a lot of things.


----------



## Flash (Jul 25, 2013)

^ Actually, am not talking about the rating for an app. I do accept that, there are many good apps in wstore with 1-rating and many are not even reviewed.. 

Official developer of 'Subway surfer' itself is not interesed to make one for WP, as the userbase is low and there's already a petition by WP users to them. If they got sufficient user base in WS, we may expect 'Subway surfers'(SS) soon for WP too. 

But in the link i shared, it was a fake "subway surfer app" (comments say that it's an app with SS screenshots) by some greedy developer who sold it for 55/-. 
Many have complained that its a fake app, but there are few who gave 5 star ratings for this fake app. 

My concern is on those 5.. How can they give 5 stars for an fake app? 
Is the user indirectly giving ratings by himself?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 25, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ Actually, am not talking about the rating for an app. I do accept that, there are many good apps in wstore with 1-rating and many are not even reviewed..
> 
> Official developer of 'Subway surfer' itself is not interesed to make one for WP, as the userbase is low and there's already a petition by WP users to them. If they got sufficient user base in WS, we may expect 'Subway surfers'(SS) soon for WP too.
> 
> ...



Surely. Nobody gives a happy 5* after getting trolled. They go for a refund. 
Report the app as fraud to MS. I will do too.

EDIT: I see that some have misclicked 5* as their comment makes it clear.

Also, the app has been removed (by MS?)


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 27, 2013)

I was going to take the plunge to buy this phone when some points which were raised by a reviewer stopped me. Can the users of Lumia 520 verify if these are true ? Or just rumors ?



> 1. Phone Does not have file Explorer to manage the files in the phone i.e to edit, to cut, to paste, to delete a file. By Lack of this feature we have to depend on the our personal computer/laptop to manage our files. The person who does not have PC/laptop cannot edit the file.
> 
> 2. the phone reads the file from the phone document folder, only those documents files are read by phone which are in such folder. In document folder we cannot create folders to manage or classify the files.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2013)

_1. Phone Does not have file Explorer to manage the files in the phone i.e to edit, to cut, to paste, to delete a file. By Lack of this feature we have to depend on the our personal computer/laptop to manage our files. The person who does not have PC/laptop cannot edit the file. -  _Yes, there's no file explorer for Lumia devices and it's the restriction by MS, and its common to all WP devices even Lumia 1020. What do you mean by EDITING a file?

_2. the phone reads the file from the phone document folder, only those documents files are read by phone which are in such folder. In document folder we cannot create folders to manage or classify the files. _tEven you create 10 folders with pdf's inside, the phone will lists all in a single view under OFFICE. Unless, there's a file explorer developed for WP, there's no point in segregating office folders by folders.

_3. In the lumia phone we cannot know the calls duration from calls log. _Yes. It won't save the call duration of dialled/received calls.

_4. It does not have its calls recorder and voice recorder, which is basic feature the phone. _Yes. there's none by MS, but there are apps available.

_5 Phone is heating up very uses internet, wifi, 3G, 2G, Charging. _Yes, it gets heat a bit, but it's common in all smartphones. Charging doesn't overheat the phone.

_6 Phone Music Volume function and ringtones volume function works together, the effect of this feature is that if i listen to music at low volume its ringtone volume also gets low automatically, i u fails to set the volume to higher user may fails to listen the ringtone and fails to attend the call. _Yes, there's a single volume control for all. Only vibrate+ring option will help, if the volume is low.

_7 vibration of the phone is very low at the time of ringing of phone. _What? It's common..

_8. We cannot customized the Default Bing Search Engine to some other search Engine. _Yes, the search button is wired to Bing. But, you can pin the IE to the start tile to browse with other.

_9. Mic of phone is not clear, there is noise everytime, it creates noise. _No. It doesn't.

_10 Camera of the phone does not have basic features like brigness setting, self-potrait, timing option etc. _Yes. But, there are ton of camera apps for WP that will put other platform's Camera apps to same..

_11 the phone does not support FLV files. _Yes. It doesn't support .flv and .mkv as of now.

_12 the phone does not have audio setting. _Yes, there's no equalizer.

_13 the phone has lagging problem i.e it takes time to display content._No. It doesn't. WP8 experience is common in all WP devices.

_14 phone does not support flash player. you cannot plays videos and songs on webpage. _No. You can view youtube via browser too.

_15 cannot access internet via usb on mobile phone _Yes. you can only connect via wifi/edge, but it can act as a wifi hotspot..


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 27, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> I was going to take the plunge to buy this phone when some points which were raised by a reviewer stopped me. Can the users of Lumia 520 verify if these are true ? Or just rumors ?



1. True
2. True
3. True
4. Dont know
5. False
6. True( I hate this thing)
7. Depends on your perspective
8. True
9. Blasphemy.. Clear as water..
10. Not tried though the apps for the lens are fantastic, you'l fall in love with them..
11. There is flv player in the store but its paid, so i havnt tried it.. Otherwise it plays all formats excluding .flv and .mkv perfectly(even 1080p)..
12. True.. No equiliser..
13. False.. DOES NOT LAG AT ALL..
14. It plays Youtube videos for sure, tried and tested..
15. You mean access internet on p.c using the data pack of the cell??


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys really appreciate your help. Thanks again.
I was also looking the Samsung Galaxy S Advance i9070 @ Rs. 12580 + the Samsung Bluetooth headset free (worth 600/-) + a 8 GB card (350/-). Samsung Galaxy S Advance i9070 Price in India - Buy Samsung Galaxy S Advance i9070 Metallic Black Online - Samsung: Flipkart.com

I won't mind the outdated Software platform. I will be listening to music and playing some games. Is this a good choice?


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2013)

You should ask that in "Mobile buying guide" thread..


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 27, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S Advance i9070 - thats a pretty old phone..there are much better options in the market


----------



## KDroid (Jul 27, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> Thanks a lot guys really appreciate your help. Thanks again.
> I was also looking the Samsung Galaxy S Advance i9070 @ Rs. 12580 + the Samsung Bluetooth headset free (worth 600/-) + a 8 GB card (350/-). Samsung Galaxy S Advance i9070 Price in India - Buy Samsung Galaxy S Advance i9070 Metallic Black Online - Samsung: Flipkart.com
> 
> I won't mind the outdated Software platform. I will be listening to music and playing some games. Is this a good choice?



Excellent Offer. Go for it. The software is not outdated. S Advance has received a Jellybean update. Total VFM.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 27, 2013)

wow..i didn't know about the jellybean update !!!! 
I think the performance of 1 GHz Dual Core ARM Cortex A-9 Processor for multitasking & games should be decent enough..not sure though..

If the performance is good, a very good offer indeed. 

Note : the bluetooth headset offered with it is a "In-the-ear Headset without Charger"


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 27, 2013)

To owners of 520, I want comments on battery and camera capability. Need to recommend it.


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 27, 2013)

> To owners of 520, I want comments on battery and camera capability. Need to recommend it.


As far as I have read and seen online reviews and sample shots, they are both ordinary.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 27, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> As far as I have read and seen online reviews and sample shots, they are both ordinary.



Thanks.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 27, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> Thanks a lot guys really appreciate your help. Thanks again.
> I was also looking the Samsung Galaxy S Advance i9070 @ Rs. 12580 + the Samsung Bluetooth headset free (worth 600/-) + a 8 GB card (350/-). Samsung Galaxy S Advance i9070 Price in India - Buy Samsung Galaxy S Advance i9070 Metallic Black Online - Samsung: Flipkart.com
> 
> I won't mind the outdated Software platform. I will be listening to music and playing some games. Is this a good choice?




Thats a good phone except the relatively weak GPU.


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 28, 2013)

Adreno 305 vs Mali-400MP which one is powerful ?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 28, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> Adreno 305 vs Mali-400MP which one is powerful ?



AFAIK, the one on the S advance is significantly inferior. Single core Mali 400MP ~= Adreno 205 << Adreno 225 < Adreno 305.
No I havent made a typo.

Here I got numbers to back it up.
*gfxbench.com/compare.jsp?cols=4&D1...Galaxy+S2&D3=HTC+One+XC+(X720d)&D4=HTC+One+SV

Personally I think the Adreno 305 on the WP has to be underclocked or have some units disabled, else it doesnt make sense for the 305 is a bit better than the 225 on my L920 :>

Btw, Its more than the processors. Its whether or not WP has the games you wish to play.


----------



## Flash (Jul 28, 2013)

Holy mother of WP!!
Windows Phone 8 GDR2 Update Fixes “Other Storage” Issue | Ubergizmo


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Does Windows Phone 8 GDR2 fix the


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 29, 2013)

Maybe it stops the growing size, as it sure doesnt FIX it.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 29, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> AFAIK, the one on the S advance is significantly inferior. Single core Mali 400MP ~= Adreno 205 << Adreno 225 < Adreno 305.
> No I havent made a typo.
> 
> Here I got numbers to back it up.
> ...


 Adreno 305 is inferior to adreno 205 because in your comparision the htc having 225 have 720p display and the 305 one only got 480p display. Adreno 225 have to process 2.4 times the pixel of 305 one. so 225 is still fast but not by much margin.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 29, 2013)

*THIS WAS EXACTLY MY QUESTION WHICH THE FANBOYS FAILED TO FATHOM.......*


*Love gone sour? Nokia blames Microsoft for Windows Phone app gaps - Mobile Phone | News | ThinkDigit*

What do you do with Hardware when theres no app or games to utilize it!!! Funny.


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 29, 2013)

Gauravs90 said:


> Adreno 305 is inferior to adreno 205 because in your comparision the htc having 225 have 720p display and the 305 one only got 480p display. Adreno 225 have to process 2.4 times the pixel of 305 one. so 225 is still fast but not by much margin.



I hope GDR2 update will be made for Lumia 520 also. 

Adreno starting numbers like 305 are meant for low end , 320 is meant for higher end 205 is inferior to 220 and 225.


----------



## Flash (Jul 29, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> *THIS WAS EXACTLY MY QUESTION WHICH THE FANBOYS FAILED TO FATHOM.......*


Your question was about "Why Lumia 520 was overpriced at 10k?"



rdx_halo said:


> I hope GDR2 update will be made for Lumia 520 also.


GDR2 is common for all WP devices..


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 29, 2013)

gearbox can you please tell me what other improvements GDR2 will do ?


----------



## Flash (Jul 29, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> gearbox can you please tell me what other improvements GDR2 will do ?


Microsoft's Windows Phone 8 'Amber' Update Detailed


Here’s what’s new in versions 8.0.10327.77 and 8.0.10328.78: 


Xbox Music. It’s now easier to select, download, and pin music. Plus, music fans will see more accurate metadata (such as song and album information) and many other performance improvements.
FM radio. Listen to FM radio right from the Music+Videos hub. (Not available for all phones.)
Data Sense. Stay on top of your phone’s data usage with Data Sense. You can set a limit based on your data plan, or just keep track of which apps use the most data. (Not all mobile operators offer Data Sense.)
Skype. Voice over Internet Protocol (VoIP) apps like Lync and Skype now feature improved stability and performance.
Internet Explorer. Your web browsing experience is now better than ever with improved HTML 5 compatibility.
Camera. Set your favorite Lens so it opens automatically when you press the camera button. (Not available for all phones.)
Other improvements. Includes many other improvements to Windows Phone.


More detailed on here with screenshots:
[h=1]Nokia's "Lumia Amber" software update in detail[/h]


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 29, 2013)

@ Gearbox,

It is overpriced albeit, for a device whose OS's future is shaky ,it looks like its going the Maemo way as of now. And when everybody was comparing its hardware with the Lenovo,though the Lumia has better hardware in terms of Processor and GPU,its at the end pointless.

Its like buying a Ferrari when there ts no petrol coming out of Planet Earth but have to drive on Kerosene !!!


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 29, 2013)

Gauravs90 said:


> Adreno 305 is inferior to adreno 205 because in your comparision the htc having 225 have 720p display and the 305 one only got 480p display. Adreno 225 have to process 2.4 times the pixel of 305 one. so 225 is still fast but not by much margin.



Nope. I am looking at the offscreen results. That doesnt depend on the resolution of the device.



The Incinerator said:


> *THIS WAS EXACTLY MY QUESTION WHICH THE FANBOYS FAILED TO FATHOM.......*
> 
> 
> *Love gone sour? Nokia blames Microsoft for Windows Phone app gaps - Mobile Phone | News | ThinkDigit*
> ...



First, we are open to free debate. Nobody claimed WP had all the apps. So your point is invalid.
Second - make up your mind as to what you are asking us. Are you talking about the L520 or Nokia or WP or something else ?
Third -  The people who did choose WP largely make make homework before they jump ship that they have all the functionality that they wish for.

The only thing funny here is how you are embarrassing yourself trying to poke fun at WP, as if it were a personal enemy. Grow up kid. Its just an OS, its just a phone.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 30, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Nope. I am looking at the offscreen results. That doesnt depend on the resolution of the device.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The only thing funny here is you,ofcourse. Why take it personal and act as WP shareholder and call me a KID? Keep yourself with well defined boundaries of the forum. That is be neutral and be informative and not act like a fanboy taking people for a ride. I have openly criticized Android in this thread so will I do to any OS who has limitations. Keep your post a bit more civil rather than acting like a Kindergarten dropout calling people names. Clear?


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 30, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> The only thing funny here is you,ofcourse. Why take it personal and act as WP shareholder and call me a KID? Keep yourself with well defined boundaries of the forum. That is be neutral and be informative and not act like a fanboy taking people for a ride. I have openly criticized Android in this thread so will I do to any OS who has limitations. Keep your post a bit more civil rather than acting like a Kindergarten dropout calling people names. Clear?



well said, even from his avatar its evident that he IS a KID lol 

BTW , from oxford dictionary Kid definition  

 noun

    1 informal a child or young person: she collected the kids from school


    2 *a young goat.*


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 30, 2013)

Try to define your argument first. You are a pointless rambler that had your "value" argument broken down to smithereens just a few posts ago. Everybody here is well aware of the lousy app situation of WP.

First you try to blame the 520, then you try to blame the OS, then you try to blame the lack of apps. You had your points (some right, some not so) and you have your views. Fair enough. But provocation will be dealt with stoked replies and words like "THIS WAS EXACTLY MY QUESTION WHICH THE FANBOYS FAILED TO FATHOM......." dont help anyone.

Where did you raise the point of apps earlier to say "THIS WAS MY EXACTLY QUESTION" ?



The Incinerator said:


> Gave up the Lumia 520,good phone but too basic for the money.It should cost no more than Rs 7000 for what it offers. Bought a Lenovo S880 for Rs 10K approx with a 5 inch screen much better value at the moment.





The Incinerator said:


> *www.google.co.in/search?q=Lenovo+S...i57j0j69i62l2.9916j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> I bought a Lumia 520,used it for some time sold it to a cousin sis,got Lenovo S880 used it for a 12 days my cousin bro bought it from me,now Im using a Lenovo S890 and my Bro in law wants it. I bough the Lenovo S890 for Rs 13,900 amazing specs for the money,I would say a Sasmung Grand beater anyday,barring the NFC and HDMI out.
> 
> ...





The Incinerator said:


> L520  Screen is good but that glass on top makes it a sticky dirt magnet.
> Download MX player and you have all the support its something that Lumia user has yet to earn and hence in the end lags behind in playing a lot of formats/apps over an android device. It would be novice of us to compare Windows 8 with Android at the moment. Windows will fall flat.Lets talk of the Device in general and not OS ,if you do that Lumia stands no chance.
> Now about the HSDPA,in your own words moar and moar ,will your Service provider ever reach that bandwidth,its like sata6 and PCIE 3.0 !!!
> 
> ...




Where "EXACTLY" is your question that we failed we "FANBOYS" failed to fathom, huh ?




rdx_halo said:


> well said, even from his avatar its evident that he IS a KID lol
> 
> BTW , from oxford dictionary Kid definition
> 
> ...



Oh my! I am amazed by your maturity on display. Please teach me master !!


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry, I don't teach goats without brains.


----------



## Flash (Jul 30, 2013)

Incinerator previously talked only about the specs part (and compared to Lenovo P880 i guess), now he's supporting his arguments with the lack of apps (with the URL he provided). We accept that WP is still a kindergarten when compared to Android/iOS. Only ease and use will decide the popularity of OS.

Guys, quit the fight. There's no need of personal attacks.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 30, 2013)

If somebody is willing to stoke the "Fanboy" pot, he better be prepared for a pretty in-your-face retaliation as well.

We are here to discuss and talk. People without anything constructive to say should keep quiet at best. By constructive I mean both praise and criticism. And if somebody needs suggestions or opinions. 
Some people here were just planting flame-baits.


----------



## Shah (Jul 30, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> The only thing funny here is you,*ofcourse*. Why take it personal and act as WP shareholder and call me a KID? Keep yourself with well defined boundaries of the forum. That is be neutral and be informative and not act like a fanboy taking people for a ride. I have openly criticized Android in this thread so will I do to any OS *who* has limitations. Keep your post a bit more civil rather than acting like a Kindergarten dropout calling people names. Clear?



Someone who is so mature is yet to learn proper grammar.

He is trying hardly to prove his own points. Of course, He is much more civilized than us.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey Shah,
Buddy, let us just shut up. If they have something valid to say then good for them. I am guilty of taking this a bit too far myself already. Just got pissed at people taunting OSes instead of just making their point clearly.
Everybody here likes constructive criticism. But flame-baits are a different story.

Like I always said, its not that I cant diss Android on an android thread, but I dont feel the need to. People have tastes, why not respect it? 
I criticise Android less than I criticise WP TBH. If it weren't for the L920 I'd have had a N4 or a HTC One. Whats so touchy about these topics anyway ?


----------



## Shah (Jul 30, 2013)

^ I too think it's better to remain silent on such posts than getting this thread locked. 

But, I still don't understand why WP threads are often hijacked by Android Fanboys...


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 30, 2013)

May be windows is trying to catch up the tortoise .... View attachment 11564


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 30, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> May be windows is trying to catch up the tortoise .... View attachment 11564



Let me get this straight : What was the point of that post? What is your point ? Just asking in the nicest of terms, because I cant quite understand the context or the references of that post.


----------



## srkmish (Jul 30, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> The only thing funny here is you,ofcourse. Why take it personal and act as WP shareholder and call me a KID? Keep yourself with well defined boundaries of the forum. That is be neutral and be informative and not act like a fanboy taking people for a ride. I have openly criticized Android in this thread so will I do to any OS who has limitations. Keep your post a bit more civil rather than acting like a Kindergarten dropout calling people names. Clear?



Kindergarten Dropout . LOlz


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 31, 2013)

I want someone to clarify some things for me before i decide on WP8
1. Does the Internet explorer browser work well on 2G ? Also how is the UC browser? Good 2G performance is necessary.
2.All searches are made in Bing ?If i want to use google search i have heard the results of google searches on WP is inferior to that in an Android phone ?
3. How many free games are available in store ?
4.Does WP play all video formats like mp4,avi.xvid,divx,3gp,etc ?
5.And most of all how much time it will take for me to get used to WP and its restrictions after using Android for nearly 2 years ?


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2013)

1. Though UC browser is better than IE10 in terms of UT & some functionalities, i find IE suits my purpose. Check the IE10 in WP review here. 
2. The search button is hardwired to Bing & Bing alone. There's an app (only app) for Google search by Google. You can pin it to start tile, if you use browse often. Search results - It's same as you compare the IE/Bing search via PC.
3. When compared to iOS/Android, it's very low and most of the games by top games devs (Gameloft/EA/Rovio) are still not free.But, there's ample amount of free games available. With WP user base rising up, we will have more games for WP. For example, Temple run.
4. Yes. it plays most of the formats except .flv & .mkv . Check the list here. 
5. WP is simple and fluid, you won't need much time to get accustomed too. It's too restrictive - you can't sideload apps apart from store (unless you got a dev account), no file manager (only files will be recognized by their respective apps - for example, music+videos will show media - office will show documents/pdf)


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 31, 2013)

you can use google search directly from IE. just set it as your default search engine in IE.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 31, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> I want someone to clarify some things for me before i decide on WP8
> 1. Does the Internet explorer browser work well on 2G ? Also how is the UC browser? Good 2G performance is necessary.
> 2.All searches are made in Bing ?If i want to use google search i have heard the results of google searches on WP is inferior to that in an Android phone ?
> 3. How many free games are available in store ?
> ...



For browsing IE is one of the best I have used irrespective of device. Never tried downloading anything so cant say about that. Do remember that all browsers are limited to a maximum of 6 tabs open. This doesnt mean that you wont be open more tabs , instead as soon as you open the 7th tab the oldest-used tab will be killed. 

Regarding restrictions -> whats your intended usage pattern ? How important are the games ? And how important is FB chat ?


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 31, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> 1. Though UC browser is better than IE10 in terms of UT & some functionalities, i find IE suits my purpose. Check the IE10 in WP review here.
> 2. The search button is hardwired to Bing & Bing alone. There's an app (only app) for Google search by Google. You can pin it to start tile, if you use browse often. Search results - It's same as you compare the IE/Bing search via PC.
> 3. When compared to iOS/Android, it's very low and most of the games by top games devs (Gameloft/EA/Rovio) are still not free.But, there's ample amount of free games available. With WP user base rising up, we will have more games for WP. For example, Temple run.
> 4. Yes. it plays most of the formats except .flv & .mkv . Check the list here.
> 5. WP is simple and fluid, you won't need much time to get accustomed too. It's too restrictive - you can't sideload apps apart from store (unless you got a dev account), no file manager (only files will be recognized by their respective apps - for example, music+videos will show media - office will show documents/pdf)


OK thanks.



pranav0091 said:


> For browsing IE is one of the best I have used irrespective of device. Never tried downloading anything so cant say about that. Do remember that all browsers are limited to a maximum of 6 tabs open. This doesnt mean that you wont be open more tabs , instead as soon as you open the 7th tab the oldest-used tab will be killed.
> 
> Regarding restrictions -> whats your intended usage pattern ? How important are the games ? And how important is FB chat ?



Most important use is smooth browsing over a 2G connection,using FB chat,watching videos and gaming.Confused between S Duos and L520.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 31, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> OK thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Most important use is smooth browsing over a 2G connection,using FB chat,watching videos and gaming.Confused between S Duos and L520.



FB chat uset to be wonderful on WP. Its hardly usable now. MS claimed openly that FB is at fault. But whatever be the case, its far from being reliable. Although you could use the app to chat, but I havent tried that means and I've known the fb app to be pretty fargile when it comes to notifications.

If videos arent in the .mkv or .flv format, then 520 will run circles around the Duos.  But for gaming, better stick with android for the moment despite the Duos being lackluster in that department.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 1, 2013)

rajcool said:


> Nokia Lumia 520 is one of the best smart phone in Lumia series.It has all necessary features and specifications.I really like this phone.Recently one my friend bought this smart phone from shopbychoice.com that provide free shipping.



To the mods : The user above is advertising for shop-by-choice[dot]com in all his previous posts on this forum. FYI.


----------



## Flash (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice find, pranav..


----------



## srkmish (Aug 1, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> OK thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Most important use is smooth browsing over a 2G connection,using FB chat,watching videos and gaming.Confused between S Duos and L520.



no please dont buy s duos , even games like temple run 2lag on it which my karbonn a5 can run smoothly.


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 1, 2013)

I could not find the Red colour in any BM shop in my locality  BTW is there any good flipcover available for Lumia 520?


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 1, 2013)

Anyone have sales figures as to how many windows phone mobiles have been sold in India ?


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 1, 2013)

I couldn't find the exact no. of windows phone mobiles sold, but here's what i found : 
Nokia states that 5.6 million Lumia devices were sold in Q1 2013, a sizeable increase when compared against the 4.4 million sold the previous quarter.

More here : Nokia Lumia 520 is the most popular Windows Phone, according to new data | Windows Phone Central


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 2, 2013)

Overall, Windows Phone is struggling. A recent IDC report puts its global market share at 2.6% in the fourth quarter. It sold only 3.6 million more phones in the fourth quarter compared to a year previous. Android, meanwhile, had a 70.1% market share, and sold 74.8 million more phones than a year previous. And iOS had a 21% market share, and sold 10.8 million more phones than a year previous.

So Nokia can celebrate a 27 percent increase all it wants, but it only means that Windows Phone falls each quarter further behind its competitors.


Nokia sales figures show Windows Phone continues to fall futher behind Android, iOS | Computerworld Blogs


And with trouble in paradise between Nokia and Microsoft already as Nokia pays more than 150 million dollars quarterly as licensing fees to Microsoft they have every right to be annoyed with a good device but with lacking apps,finally a dud.The concern here is if Nokia abandons the project [they have done that before too] and moves to android what will be the future of those devices.In fact its now more than 3 years since Windows has released OS for phones and its still in the Worst state possible in apps department among smartphone OS developers.Is Microsoft serious at all,or they just want to compete the Zune way???
I hope Pranav stops making the Lumia too prudish and be NEUTRAL than GLORIFYING even the negatives,and make more responsible posts. Be a man.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 2, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Overall, Windows Phone is struggling. A recent IDC report puts its global market share at 2.6% in the fourth quarter. It sold only 3.6 million more phones in the fourth quarter compared to a year previous. Android, meanwhile, had a 70.1% market share, and sold 74.8 million more phones than a year previous. And iOS had a 21% market share, and sold 10.8 million more phones than a year previous.
> 
> So Nokia can celebrate a 27 percent increase all it wants, but it only means that Windows Phone falls each quarter further behind its competitors.
> 
> ...



Stop the childish behaviour NOW.

In the above article it also said that nokia is still growing but at smaller rate than android and ios. That is what this article is all about but lumia market share is still growing, common its only a year when wp8 is released and nokia is already doing great in mid range segment. If you don't want lumia or nokia or windows phone do not buy it. Why you are hell bent on proving wp wrong. It's a great os. It's a OS and some people like it the way it is.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 2, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> I hope Pranav stops making the Lumia too prudish and be NEUTRAL than GLORIFYING even the negatives,and make more responsible posts. Be a man.



Let me get this straight. You dare question my taste - a guy who owned a WP device for months and loved it - and then accuse me of misinformation without ever owning a device yourself ? 
Looks very mature of you huh ? 
Looks very mature of you when you had your opinions masqueraded as facts blasted off by me to more pieces than your beloved android phones sold this quarter ?


That is the last to I will respond to your trolling here. I can very well report you but I wont. Go away.


----------



## Flash (Aug 2, 2013)

@Incinerator: Why're you having so much grudge against WP. One can't compare the marketshare of WP against Android.
Android began as beta in 2007, whereas WP(7) came out in 2010 only. 

So, its illogical to compare 3-year old OS against 6-year old OS when dealing with market shares.
We know WP is not perfect; but we love the imperfecti OS hoping that, it will be perfect one day.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 2, 2013)

I love WP @ gearbox its not that I hate or loathe it.I had a L520 too. But lack of apps and customization options made me move away from it.  The problem here in the thread is people cant stand a single negative quality of the device or the OS,even if its true.For example ,when I write or Loathe "countless useless android apps just for the sake of it" some fanboys here wont say a qorf against my views,but one thing though but a negative they will be up in arms. Thats wrong, plain fanboyism. I dont mind the argument here as long it is enriching.



Gauravs90 said:


> Stop the childish behaviour NOW.
> 
> In the above article it also said that nokia is still growing but at smaller rate than android and ios. That is what this article is all about but lumia market share is still growing, common its only a year when wp8 is released and nokia is already doing great in mid range segment. If you don't want lumia or nokia or windows phone do not buy it. Why you are hell bent on proving wp wrong. It's a great os. It's a OS and some people like it the way it is.



Childish behaviour for what speaking facts with links? Ha ha ha.

It is a great OS are you serious? 4 years where are the apps.? They still cant decide which one to settle for.Even simple stuff like bluetooth and radio is/was a luxury in WP. Great OS. LOL


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 2, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> I love WP @ gearbox its not that I hate or loathe it.I had a L520 too. But lack of apps and customization options made me move away from it.  The problem here in the thread is people cant stand a single negative quality of the device or the OS,even if its true.For example ,when I write or Loathe "countless useless android apps just for the sake of it" some fanboys here wont say a qorf against my views,but one thing though but a negative they will be up in arms. Thats wrong, plain fanboyism. I dont mind the argument here as long it is enriching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know what, I am gonna address this myself. To hell with not answering you. Let me dissect your arguments one by one:

1. Lack of apps : Yes, nobody denies that. You moved away from the OS because you find it restricting, good for you. Some of us found the apps we were looking for, we stayed/ are staying, good for us.

2. Greatness? : Do you know how to differentiate opinions from facts ? You want customisation, some others want ease of use. Who is right? Nobody. Its called personal preference/choice. You are here hell bent on proving that an OS that doesnt let you customise your launcher is 'poor'. What makes you different from a fanatic thats hell bent on killing people because of his beliefs that he mistakes for absolute truth ? What you stated is a preference not an absolute fact. Countless launchers later, I am yet to see a prettier interface than WP. But do I try to "prove" it to you? No. thats because I have grown up enough to realise that the people have different tastes and thats totally fine. Do you understand that?

3. You want us to oppose your views when you express displeasure on android ? I cant speak for the others here, but I dont even see the android threads generally because I dont care much for them. If somebody loves Android, good for them. Why should I try impose my opinions on them ?

If anything, it shows your lack of maturity when you refuse to accept the simple fact that not everybody think like you and that there are no absolutes ina lot of things in life, mobile OSes included.
If you want a "enriching discussion" then show some genuine intent. Open up your mind to accept the basic necessity of a discussion - that other people may have conflicting views and that does not make them wrong. Back up your statements with some kind of verifiable proof. Also, popularity is not a measure of 'greatness'. Just look at Justin Beiber.

Yes WP is a fantastic OS IMO. The BEST OS I have ever used on a phone.  
Come at me bro...


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 2, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Childish behaviour for what speaking facts with links? Ha ha ha.
> 
> It is a great OS are you serious? 4 years where are the apps.? They still cant decide which one to settle for.Even simple stuff like bluetooth and radio is/was a luxury in WP. Great OS. LOL



Bluetooth and Radio both are present in GDR2 aka amber update and all the devices will get this update next month. 

And now about your childish behaviour I have seen so far.

1. You were saying lumia 520 should be sold at rs4000 because it only got wp as a os and you were not seeing the fact that it got much superior hardware. You know what, hardware cost money to manufacturers not OS. Isn't this childish.

2. You are saying that it dosen't get apps. Yes it has not much apps as android and ios cause it is a lot newer os just only 3yr old. How can you expect the os to grow at superfast rate. Isn't this childish.

3. You are ranting about customization in wp8. You should know microsoft made it that way to ensure it's fluidness. You are thinking it's a negative point of an OS. Isn't this childish.

4. Every now and then you are posting negative news of nokia & microsoft. Isn't this childish.

5. You think that only your taste matters about customization and apps . Isn't this childish.

And I don't know how much technical knowledge you have but for your information wp8 is using same windows NT kernel that you use in your PC( windows CE kernel was used in wp7 and it was abandoned by microsoft in favor of Windows NT kernel), that's why I called it as great OS because it got many potential to grow.


----------



## kaudey (Aug 2, 2013)

Hahaha...this is too entertaining. @Pranav, just a word of advice; ignore. But I guess you are too much in love with WP 

@Incinerator, your point, as I understand is that WP is not a perfect OS;taken. But cant you see nobody gives a damn what u say??? I was one of the firsts to vote in this thread as an owner and I have seen the number rising steadily, which means the guys are coming here, having a good laugh at your comments (its very entertaining ) and then buying the phone and voting here. 
*
I *never found the lack of apps very disturbing as _*I *_could get everything done with whatever was available. _*I *_never found the use of customizing or rooting the OS and *I am* very happy with WP because of it is very well optimized for the phone. WP is one of the best OSes in _*my *_opinion. But _*this is a fact *_that this is one of the most VFM phone. Come on, just because Reliance is a pioneer in oil market doesnt mean it will make a good cellular carrier too.

Being critical of everything doesnt make you neutral, it makes you whiny. If you are what you claim (the wise old owl), then you would be able to differentiate between opinions and fact by now.

But don't stop trolling, its really very entertaining .


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 2, 2013)

Can't we just install WP8 launcher on an Android device and feel like we own both Android as well as Windows phone in one? Have benefits of both OS even while owning just Android? 
I am asking coz someone said they love the UI of wp8 so that can be replicated quite well on Android as well while still having the advantages of of Android.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 2, 2013)

do u expect the wp8 launcher to as smooth as wp8. i had installed wp8 launcher in my android mobile and had to remove it with in few hours. now i own a lumia 720 and is very happy with the device.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 2, 2013)

kaudey said:


> Hahaha...this is too entertaining. @Pranav, just a word of advice; ignore. But I guess you are too much in love with WP



Well, I tried to ignore him about 30 posts ago. But there comes a point when it gets on my nerves, somebody trying to masquerade an opinion as a fact. And here I am very well placed to counter it, having owned a WP device for over 6 months until 4 days ago when my 920 was stolen in a bus 

Yeah, I am now finding it pretty entertaining. Its a pleasure to be able to mercilessly criticize someone who comes up with incoherent arguments just like those envangelists who call upon bananas and stuff to support their money-making schemes 
Guess I should try and visit those Android forums and try and talk about lag and stuff y'know.. JK


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 2, 2013)

reniarahim1 said:


> do u expect the wp8 launcher to as smooth as wp8. i had installed wp8 launcher in my android mobile and had to remove it with in few hours. now i own a lumia 720 and is very happy with the device.



that depends on your phone.
I use the Launcher8( an app for windows 8 theme ) on my xperia L. I've been using it for about a 20 days now & i haven't faced lag due to it. Maybe you had lots of apps already installed which could've caused more lag.. :O


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 2, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Can't we just install WP8 launcher on an Android device and feel like we own both Android as well as Windows phone in one? Have benefits of both OS even while owning just Android?
> I am asking coz someone said they love the UI of wp8 so that can be replicated quite well on Android as well while still having the advantages of of Android.



If that rocks your boat, then sure. 

If you are asking for an opinion from us, then while I personally havent used it, the comments I hear about it (and a few screen shots that I saw as well) dont make me inclined to try it. While in typical android style it seems a lot more feature-filled as opposed to the WP8's interface that plain and clutter free it also seems to lose the simplistic beauty and coherence that defines WP. Its very hard to describe the WP8 interface unless you have spend good time with it or you have followed it heavily. For people concerned about design like me, the WP8 interface is a dream come true. Thats my two cents.


----------



## Flash (Aug 2, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Well, I tried to ignore him about 30 posts ago. But there comes a point when it gets on my nerves, somebody trying to masquerade an opinion as a fact. And here I am very well placed to counter it, having owned a WP device for over 6 months until 4 days ago when my 920 was stolen in a bus


Sad to hear. Which one are you using now?
Everybody is free to voice their opinion; but the problem arises when one is arguing his argument is right and others are wrong(or not right). 
That's what happened here. Sorry incenerator, you are too good in providing correct PC configurations and other tech stuffs, but you're wrong in WP.


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 2, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Well, I tried to ignore him about 30 posts ago. But there comes a point when it gets on my nerves, somebody trying to masquerade an opinion as a fact. And here I am very well placed to counter it, having owned a WP device for over 6 months until 4 days ago when my 920 was stolen in a bus
> 
> Yeah, I am now finding it pretty entertaining. Its a pleasure to be able to mercilessly criticize someone who comes up with incoherent arguments just like those envangelists who call upon bananas and stuff to support their money-making schemes
> Guess I should try and visit those Android forums and try and talk about lag and stuff y'know.. JK


Stolen Lumia 920 ? That's why its so risky to buy expensive phones in India.No shortage of robbers and theives here.Even registering ba complaint with police is no use.The entire system here sucks ass.God save my country


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah stolen. Went to the police station, the police were nice and friendly, even genuinely sorry to hear about it. They did note the IMEI, but said there was little hope of getting it back. One good thing about WP is that AFAIK, you cannot change its IMEI unlike other handsets. But then again , no real hope of getting it back. Right now on LG Optimus 2x.


----------



## ShankJ (Aug 3, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> To owners of 520, I want comments on battery and camera capability. Need to recommend it.



Camera is rwally nice and the apps for it are mind blowing..
battery is average..


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2013)

@pranav: Whether this will be of any help?
Find a lost phone | Windows Phone How-to (United States)

But am not sure, whether this is possible in India..


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 4, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> Camera is rwally nice and the apps for it are mind blowing..
> battery is average..



I don't understand why the battery has to be either average or poor in most smartphones be it either android or windows.I can understand that hi end phones will suck battery faster but atleast the manufacturers must make sure that entry level devices last atleast 2 days on normal usage.Outfitting every device with low or average battery life really grinds me no matter which phone one buys. For example Nokia put 1430mah battery in L520.Why not 2000mah ?How much more would it cost them to put a better battery ?if WP8 is supposed to be more efficient than android Nokia certainly isn't proving that atleast in terms of battery life of their devices.If android last 1 day on normal use WP8 should last 2 days.But this is clearly not happening ?


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 4, 2013)

Lumia 720 has 2000 mah battery which can easily last for 2 days with medium usage. 
Btw guys i am planning to buy WP8 phone soon. which should i try Lumia 520 or Lumia 720. my concern are Phone should be VFM. And i need at least 12 hours battery backup. i don need better camera. Please suggest as Lumia 520 is available at almost half price with most of spec similar.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 4, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Lumia 720 has 2000 mah battery which can easily last for 2 days with medium usage.
> Btw guys i am planning to buy WP8 phone soon. which should i try Lumia 520 or Lumia 720. my concern are Phone should be VFM. And i need at least 12 hours battery backup. i don need better camera. Please suggest as Lumia 520 is available at almost half price with most of spec similar.



In that case the 520 suits you pretty well. It can easily last a day AFAIK, and if you dont use 3G to browse, then lasts even longer I guess. 
@Gearbox, @ShankJ here will be able to confirm.

But without doubt, the larger battery on the 720 will give you a better backup. Just depends on whether or not the 520 is sufficient for you.
One more thing. Its already august. If you can wait for some more time, then better wait until December for GDR3. its bound to impact the pricing of pretty much all the phones except perhaps the 520 and 620.



mohit9206 said:


> I don't understand why the battery has to be either average or poor in most smartphones be it either android or windows.I can understand that hi end phones will suck battery faster but atleast the manufacturers must make sure that entry level devices last atleast 2 days on normal usage.Outfitting every device with low or average battery life really grinds me no matter which phone one buys. For example Nokia put 1430mah battery in L520.Why not 2000mah ?How much more would it cost them to put a better battery ?if WP8 is supposed to be more efficient than android Nokia certainly isn't proving that atleast in terms of battery life of their devices.If android last 1 day on normal use WP8 should last 2 days.But this is clearly not happening ?



Actually battery life is not one of WP8's strengths. Lets be honest here, WP8 doesnt do true multitasking and still has comparable battery life to an Android device. Something isnt quite right in that picture. My talks with some people closer to this matter have indicated that this is smething of a MS problem. This *MAY* be because AFAIK WP forces GPU rendering for all its activities. That brings up hope that this may be fixed in the future, but the snail's pace at which MS is proceeding with updates doesnt inspire much confidence in me.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 4, 2013)

I can Wait but AFAIK The new Nokia Lumia 625 is also launched in USA and Shall be available by the September. Shall i Wait for Lumia 625. And What about Next Gen. OS For Windows Phone do these phone will get update as I Can Stretch budget and wait but Phone should be future proof say almost for 2 years.


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 4, 2013)

IO have heard IE on WP8 is a data hog and pages load slowly especially on 2G.what is your experience regarding browsing net on L520 on 2G ?Are there better alternatives ? I heard UCBrowser is better.Surfing net is very important for me.


----------



## kaudey (Aug 4, 2013)

I never had any issue with browsing on IE with 2G, but then again the speed depends on the area you are in at the moment. I am actually pretty happy with IE; never installed any other browser. Will browser make so much of difference in the speed of browsing.

Regarding the battery, at least I am very impressed with the battery performance. My longest battery was 2 days+ with 2G always on and 3 mails+FB syncing continuously, ~2hrs of call, but not much video or music. Now, with 3G and the same things+good 1/2 hr of reddit, its giveing me ~ 1day 7hrs.


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 4, 2013)

Will Lumia 625 will be priced above or below 720? any ideas ?


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 4, 2013)

1. Does L720 have equalizer as L520 dont have ??? 
2. any third party music player for wp8 ?


----------



## ShankJ (Aug 4, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Lumia 720 has 2000 mah battery which can easily last for 2 days with medium usage.
> Btw guys i am planning to buy WP8 phone soon. which should i try Lumia 520 or Lumia 720. my concern are Phone should be VFM. And i need at least 12 hours battery backup. i don need better camera. Please suggest as Lumia 520 is available at almost half price with most of spec similar.



The L520 easily gives 1 day 10 hours if the mobile network is off and around 12-14 hours with 3G..



kaudey said:


> I never had any issue with browsing on IE with 2G, but then again the speed depends on the area you are in at the moment. I am actually pretty happy with IE; never installed any other browser. Will browser make so much of difference in the speed of browsing.
> 
> Regarding the battery, at least I am very impressed with the battery performance. My longest battery was 2 days+ with 2G always on and 3 mails+FB syncing continuously, ~2hrs of call, but not much video or music. Now, with 3G and the same things+good 1/2 hr of reddit, its giveing me ~ 1day 7hrs.



1 day with 3G on!! You use whatsapp?? I guess it is the reason i get only 14 hours of backup..



rdx_halo said:


> Will Lumia 625 will be priced above or below 720? any ideas ?



It will be priced around 290 dollars..


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 4, 2013)

Whatsapp murders the battery in no time.

PS: I bought a 520 for mum, guess I can officially a 520 owner. I'll be using this one until this weekend


----------



## ShankJ (Aug 4, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Whatsapp murders the battery in no time.
> 
> PS: I bought a 520 for mum, guess I can officially a 520 owner. I'll be using this one until this weekend



Congrates!!

I havnt tried using 3G without Whatsapp.. Whats the backup like??


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks 

When i used to use whatsapp on my 920 it used to hardly last till evening. Else it would have had someting like 15% left by 10 in the evening after starting the day at ~95% full charge from the previous night


UPDATE:

First Major WP goofup. Cant restore my apps from my 920. Apparently I have to do this when I first login to the phone, but at the stage when its supposed to ask for me if I wish to restore my backup, it hasnt even got the wifi settings. And once you have seen the homescreen there is no way to restore the backup. Basically there is no way to backup the phone from a saved image from the cloud. Thats a major flaw 

Atleast contacts and messages sync automatically once you login. Including the custom groups and linked users/accounts and all that. Pretty hassle free if not for the unusable backup feature. 

Quick thoughts: Maps is significantly slower and less responsive than on the 920, but equally usable by the looks of it.
The volume button and the other buttons are also a major downgrade but thats understandable given its priced about one third of the 920. Everything else feels equally snappy. And finally back to this keyboard. Phew. Struggled with the swype on the optimus - I just cant use that thing. The sad part is that I have to now let the keyboard get used to my style over time and by that time I wont have this phone with me. My 920 used to nearly read my mind whenever I wanted to message someone. Damn! I miss it 
Changing songs by swiping the album art feels a tad less smooth, but it could be just placebo. Cant quite tell. Has the same 'wait' when opening a set of mp4 songs that I saw on the 920. Overall sound is very close to the 920 at stock settings, mids are identical, possibly the highs too, a tad less strong bass on the 520 and overall a slight lack of emotion. But quite close to the 920. Though i dont miss the equalizer yet as I used the Normal setting on the 920 as well, I can see why someone with less capable earphones will find this omission a glaring error. Note: If possible get the E10 from Soundmagic.

I havent used any recent 10k android phones, but this just confirms my suspicions. L520 is brilliant VFM as a phone despite the lack of front cam or flash. Its identical in behaviour to my 920 that costed me over 4 times this amount except for the slightly slower respoding maps for all I can tell. And thats quite an achievement. 

WP as an OS has quite some way to go though. That backup fiasco is not something I'll forget anytime soon.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 5, 2013)

You have to hard rest the lumia 520 with a data pack activated in the sim. Then it will ask for backup the content.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 5, 2013)

The future of Nokia and the WP platforms uncertainty.


How Microsoft's Lack of Innovation is Killing Nokia - IBTimes UK

Nokia Lumia 1020 hardware 'lags behind' while Microsoft struggles to update Windows Phone


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 5, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> The future of Nokia and the WP platforms uncertainty.
> 
> 
> How Microsoft's Lack of Innovation is Killing Nokia - IBTimes UK
> ...



Thank you. I feel enlightened. I feel so enlightened that i realised I better report you.
I've got nothing against criticism, but you have been trolling about here.


----------



## H2O (Aug 5, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> The future of Nokia and the WP platforms uncertainty.
> 
> 
> How Microsoft's Lack of Innovation is Killing Nokia - IBTimes UK
> ...



We know you don't like WP. So give it a rest, man.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 5, 2013)

Tired of androids Now Looking Forward To Purchase Lumia 720 As soon as i get my bonus. may be 10th of this month or 1 st September. Purchasing mainly due to battery backup.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 5, 2013)

Anybody here knows how do I set the wifi to be always on ? 
i.e., WiFi ON under the lockscreen too ? I surely had that option in my 920, just cant find it anywhere on the 520.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 5, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Anybody here knows how do I set the wifi to be always on ?
> i.e., WiFi ON under the lockscreen too ? I surely had that option in my 920, just cant find it anywhere on the 520.



It's there. Click on *Advanced*. You'll see it.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 5, 2013)

Ah, yes. Thank you 
I was looking under lockscreen settings all this while.



KDroid said:


> It's there. Click on *Advanced*. You'll see it.


----------



## Flash (Aug 5, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> The future of Nokia and the WP platforms uncertainty.


Not again!!


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 5, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Tired of androids Now Looking Forward To Purchase Lumia 720 As soon as i get my bonus. may be 10th of this month or 1 st September. Purchasing mainly due to battery backup.



First day of the 520 and seeing drain of ~4% per hour. So i guess you should be doing ~3% per hour or better with your 720. Also keep in mind that the battery life improves over the first week of use.


----------



## Flash (Aug 5, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> First Major WP goofup. Cant restore my apps from my 920. Apparently I have to do this when I first login to the phone, but at the stage when its supposed to ask for me if I wish to restore my backup, it hasnt even got the wifi settings. And once you have seen the homescreen there is no way to restore the backup. Basically there is no way to backup the phone from a saved image from the cloud. Thats a major flaw


That's an inconvenient truth. Even the saved backup of installed apps won't install by themselves. You've to push notify the apps or install manually from store.
But i've seen a video of "backup and restore" by wpxbox, where he restore the phone (after reset) and the saved apps install automatically from cloud.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 5, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> That's an inconvenient truth. Even the saved backup of installed apps won't install by themselves. You've to push notify the apps or install manually from store.
> But i've seen a video of "backup and restore" by wpxbox, where he restore the phone (after reset) and the saved apps install automatically from cloud.



Yes the apps will install themselves from backup when you have a data pack(preferably 3G) active on your SIM on first startup. Unfortunately on first startup device cannot connect to the wifi. The only option is 3G or GPRS.


----------



## Flash (Aug 5, 2013)

Gauravs90 said:


> The only option is 3G or GPRS.


GRPS too, is of no use.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 5, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> GRPS too, is of no use.



I didn't have a specific data plan, but I did see the gprs icon and still i wasn't able to login to the account to restore the backup.



pranav0091 said:


> I didn't have a specific data plan, but I did see the gprs icon and still i wasn't able to login to the account to restore the backup.



That was posted using IE on the 520 @Gaurav..

the mobile template has a rather small text box though.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 5, 2013)

When I try to post using quick reply box, my keyboard just open up and closes immediately. It keeps doing that and I'm unable to post.

I'm surprised tjis dosen't happen in L520 cause the browser is same. Are you using any other theme?


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 5, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> First day of the 520 and seeing drain of ~4% per hour. So i guess you should be doing ~3% per hour or better with your 720. Also keep in mind that the battery life improves over the first week of use.



I expecting More then taht because my usage will be bit heavy as whats app will be con. used, push mail notifications, and of course Social sites are there . though i want only 12 Hours back up and i think Lumia 720 is capable of giving enough juice for me.


----------



## Flash (Aug 5, 2013)

L520 will be enough for a day (9-5) with 2G ON, occasional whatsapp (block whatsapp in the background task), bit of music/videos/browsing. 
Gaming will easily suck the major portion of the charge in few mins..


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 5, 2013)

Gauravs90 said:


> When I try to post using quick reply box, my keyboard just open up and closes immediately. It keeps doing that and I'm unable to post.
> 
> I'm surprised tjis dosen't happen in L520 cause the browser is same. Are you using any other theme?



I tried both the destop version (version 6.5) and the mobile template. Didnt see any issues like you mentioned. This may sound silly, but did you try tapping inside the text area ONCE ?


----------



## Flash (Aug 5, 2013)

^ That happens occasionally. I've experienced it once, but not nowadays.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 5, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> I expecting More then taht because my usage will be bit heavy as whats app will be con. used, push mail notifications, and of course Social sites are there . though i want only 12 Hours back up and i think Lumia 720 is capable of giving enough juice for me.



12 hours should be okay I believe. Considering the 33% larger battery. I was easily fine for 12 hours (about 16 hours when you include the small rest that follows the commute back home and the supper and all that stuff) using texting heavily and WiFi on all the time. Basically it was recharge once every 24hrs with the 920. 720 is known to be significantly better.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 5, 2013)

What you guys think of its visibility infront of sunlight? My Samsung Galaxy Ace is a PITA to read in sunlight. I have been thinking to buy this device for a senior citizen but I haven't had it in possession so could you all fill out the dots..


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 5, 2013)

is there any other way to do so..

strangely I'm able to reply before page finishes loading. But when page fully loads the problem returns.


----------



## Flash (Aug 5, 2013)

theterminator said:


> What you guys think of its visibility infront of sunlight? My Samsung Galaxy Ace is a PITA to read in sunlight. I have been thinking to buy this device for a senior citizen but I haven't had it in possession so could you all fill out the dots..


L520 lacks clearback, but if you can set the brightness to medium/high in sunlight, you'll be able to see.



Gauravs90 said:


> is there any other way to do so..
> 
> strangely I'm able to reply before page finishes loading. But when page fully loads the problem returns.


Just stick to mobile theme..


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 5, 2013)

Gauravs90 said:


> is there any other way to do so..
> 
> strangely I'm able to reply before page finishes loading. But when page fully loads the problem returns.



If you are using the desktop mode under settings of IE, switch to mobile and vice versa and see.



Gearbox said:


> L520 lacks clearback, but if you can set the brightness to medium/high in sunlight, you'll be able to see.
> 
> 
> Just stick to mobile theme..



If you are outside,thats actually a bad ide. Better to set the backlighting to 'automatic'  and enable the 'sunlight legibility' mode. Thats what I feel most comfortable with. Will report how the 520's screen is tomorrow.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 5, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> If you are outside,thats actually a bad ide. Better to set the backlighting to 'automatic'  and enable the 'sunlight legibility' mode. Thats what I feel most comfortable with.* Will report how the 520's screen is tomorrow.*



Pls do that


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 5, 2013)

First day battery update for anyone looking to buy a 520:
10% remaining after 19 hours of syncing 2 mail accounts (Live as push sync and Gmail as every 15 minutes), roughly 30 sent messages (and the same amount of received ones), WiFi on all the time (though for the first ~9 hours it was on only when screen wasnt locked) 20-30 min of browsing (during which it repeatedly smoked a S3 and a SP in page rendering speed. S3 using Chrome and the SP using both Chrome and Dolphin v10), some 7 alarms in the morning that blared full length. 30-45 minutes of music, ~ 10 minutes of FHD video. Not great, but not bad either.


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 5, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> First day battery update for anyone looking to buy a 520:
> 10% remaining after 19 hours of syncing 2 mail accounts (Live as push sync and Gmail as every 15 minutes), roughly 30 sent messages (and the same amount of received ones), WiFi on all the time (though for the first ~9 hours it was on only when screen wasnt locked) 20-30 min of browsing (during which it repeatedly smoked a S3 and a SP in page rendering speed. S3 using Chrome and the SP using both Chrome and Dolphin v10), some 7 alarms in the morning that blared full length. 30-45 minutes of music, ~ 10 minutes of FHD video. Not great, but not bad either.


I want to know is receiving and sending email through gmail just as easy as it is in android phones?Can i set Gmail as my default email and receive notications for Gmail in my homescreen ?Coz i rarely use Hotmail or Live.


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 6, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> I want to know is receiving and sending email through gmail just as easy as it is in android phones?Can i set Gmail as my default email and receive notications for Gmail in my homescreen ?Coz i rarely use Hotmail or Live.


Yes , you can receive notifications for Gmail in your homescreen.


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 6, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> I want to know is receiving and sending email through gmail just as easy as it is in android phones?Can i set Gmail as my default email and receive notications for Gmail in my homescreen ?Coz i rarely use Hotmail or Live.



You want Gmail to play nice, with contacts syncing, calendar syncing and instant notifications, then go Android.

Google extends Windows Phone calendar and contacts syncing until December 31st | The Verge


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 6, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> I want to know is receiving and sending email through gmail just as easy as it is in android phones?Can i set Gmail as my default email and receive notications for Gmail in my homescreen ?Coz i rarely use Hotmail or Live.



Yes. You can use Gmail directly from the default mailbox.
Right now you can get Gmail to sync as often as every 15 minutes, although there is no push-sync for Gmail natively. (Used to, I had it on my 920, but not anymore but with CardAV support coming in Amber I think this is resolved as well, not sure though)
You can however forward all mails to hotmail to get push enabled, but you may not wish to do that. You can even set a tile on the homescreen to directly sync and open a particular folder (under hotmail) or a particular label/filter (under Gmail). All mails can be made to show notifications on the lockscreen and by default on tiles. Does that answer you question ?

Contacts can also be imported from gmail to the hotmail/live account and then they behave natively. Or you can use them directly from Gmail without importing it to the MS account, by adding the gmail account under settings > accounts. And if you have duplicates you can link the contacts to one single entity (joining the details for that contact from gmail, live, twitter, FB and your own additions if any on the phone itself so that you dont end up with 4 different entries for the same person in your phonebook. Its called linking)

Or like AndroidFan said you can use Android to get the best Gmail support


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 6, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Yes. You can use Gmail directly from the default mailbox.
> Right now you can get Gmail to sync as often as every 15 minutes, although there is no push-sync for Gmail natively. (Used to, I had it on my 920, but not anymore but with CardAV support coming in Amber I think this is resolved as well, not sure though)
> You can however forward all mails to hotmail to get push enabled, but you may not wish to do that. You can even set a tile on the homescreen to directly sync and open a particular folder (under hotmail) or a particular label/filter (under Gmail). All mails can be made to show notifications on the lockscreen and by default on tiles. Does that answer you question ?
> 
> ...


Thanks.I only want to see my gmail notifications nothing else.No syncing,no replying or anything,just viewing.So i guess Lumia 520 is a really good device for 9k.


----------



## Flash (Aug 6, 2013)

With the battery app, (for monitoring and *that's the only app added to the background task*), i get the discharge speed of 3~4/hr.. 
Anyone else getting low discharge speed?

PS: I switch on GPRS for 1-2 times for whatsapp, check it (2-3 minutes) and disconnect back.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 6, 2013)

As long as you dont want specific games or apps that arent available on WP, then the 520 is a very fine device. Do know the WP restrictions before you take the jump though. Unlike Android where some random ROm will have the setting you want, what you get on day one with WP is what you will use forever. Dont count too much on MS updating stuff fast. While they have promised updates to all WP8 devices (remember that the 520 will surely not get all the features of WP8.1 pr WP9 because of hardware, they will receive the updates a la Apple), they are slow 



mohit9206 said:


> Thanks.I only want to see my gmail notifications nothing else.No syncing,no replying or anything,just viewing.So i guess Lumia 520 is a really good device for 9k.


----------



## Flash (Aug 6, 2013)

Windows Phone 8 GDR2 update spotted for Nokia Lumia 920, 820

*Nokia Lumia 520 vs. Galaxy S2 and S3 Mini*


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 7, 2013)

I dont even need any benchmarks. I have seen the 520 repeatedly load webpages faster than the S3 and the SP. And my late 920 used to be slightly better than the N4. Usability is proof aplenty for me personally 

Though the whatsapp/skype/maps loading time is MUCH MUCH better on android devices.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 7, 2013)

If Google Does Not Support Wp8 In future then I am Considering outlook.com Better Then Gmail IMO.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 7, 2013)

520: Comments on the sunlight visibility of the screen :-

Used on a cloudy day with intermittent bursts of sunlight (just keep in mind that it wasnt the brightest of days but bright enough) Visibility is slightly below to on par with the 920 (the 920 had a matte screen guard so that might have played a factor). Didnt see the 'sunlight legibility' mode kick in but even then it was op par with anyother phone I have used for all I can tell. 

Conclusion: Average. Nothing great, nothing ridiculous. Middle of the road. Matte screen guard may help.

@theterminator: In addtion to the above comments, you can also enable the high contrast mode and make systemwide changes of fontsizes (it goes pretty large) under settings > ease of use for your particular case. There is a zoom feature as well, but couldnt get it to work


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2013)

Google already said it has ”*no plans to build out Windows apps*” and that the company  is “very careful about where we invest and will go *where the users are but they are not on Windows Phone or Windows 8*.”

So, Google users on WP are doomed.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Google already said it has ”*no plans to build out Windows apps*” and that the company  is “very careful about where we invest and will go *where the users are but they are not on Windows Phone or Windows 8*.”
> 
> So, Google users on WP are doomed.



Not really. I am more concerned about a decent FB app/integration than Google. Already moving to Live instead of gmail, no G+, Nokia maps is great but there are a few apps that can use google maps data if the need be. Why else do I need google?
Oh search - there is an app and in any case I am just hoping MS gets it right with Bing. Google can do whatever the hell they want. On the other hand one cant just replace FB with something else


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 8, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Windows Phone 8 GDR2 update spotted for Nokia Lumia 920, 820
> 
> *Nokia Lumia 520 vs. Galaxy S2 and S3 Mini*





* TWO DIFFERENT PLATFORMS WITH DIFFERENT BENCHMARKING SOFTWARES OPTIMISED FOR SPECIFICS.SO WHAT DO WE DERIVE OUT OF THAT OMG REVIEW?=CONFUSION!!!*


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2013)

*www.change.org/petitions/subway-surfers-for-windows-phone-8-we-want-this-app-for-windows-phone

Do  you think "Subway surfers" will come to WP8, if the petition reaches his support count?
As of now, only *54 votes *are needed..


----------



## Vyom (Aug 11, 2013)

So here are some features which would be coming with the final version of Amber update:
Amber Update on the Lumia 920: A First, In-Depth Look - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit Features

*Data Sense*
Ability to keep a track on data usage for both Carrier date and Wifi data saperately.

*Glance and Peek*
To display a live clock along with missed notifications on the screen, and to be able to invoke it by waving over the phone.

*Radio*
FM finally.. Yay...

*Shutter Button Customization*
Ability to assign camera button to Nokia's Camera app

*Display Colour Profiles*
A way to set your own colour temperature and saturation level for the screen.

*SMS and Call Filter*
To block contacts (have to see if wildcards are supported, most probably it wont)

*CardDAV and CalDAV Protocols Support*
To continue syncing your contacts and calendars from Google. And to receive business cards over text messages.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 11, 2013)

Vyom said:


> So here are some features which would be coming with the final version of Amber update:
> Amber Update on the Lumia 920: A First, In-Depth Look - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit Features
> 
> *Data Sense*
> ...



Looks Great.
Will the Update come to 520 Ever?


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 11, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Looks Great.
> Will the Update come to 520 Ever?



It will come in 2 weeks.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 11, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *www.change.org/petitions/subway-surfers-for-windows-phone-8-we-want-this-app-for-windows-phone
> 
> Do  you think "Subway surfers" will come to WP8, if the petition reaches his support count?
> As of now, only *54 votes *are needed..



Petitions are just public sentiments., not an order for the devs or anyone else.


----------



## Flash (Aug 11, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Petitions are just public sentiments., not an order for the devs or anyone else.


Just my opinion. Maybe the devs can consider, if the petition shows there's really a lot of users in a particular OS who needs their app. 



vijju6091 said:


> Looks Great.
> Will the Update come to 520 Ever?


Though it's of minor feature: If Asha 501 can have Glance screen, why not Lumia 520  ?
I don't think it's because of hardware limitation..


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 11, 2013)

Guys i read this post from one user about WP8.If all these all true i am scared of investing in Windows Phone 8.Please tell me if these are all true or not ?



> 35+ Drawbacks or Limitations of windows phone
> 
> 1. Video and audio downloading is natively restricted
> 2. No file manager. You can't see files without a appropriate app. You can't move , rename the files... You Can't delete files that are not supported. Can't move files between SDcard and phone memory. simply you always need a computer for every single file operation.
> ...


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 11, 2013)

i didnt know that there were so many limitations for wp. i myself has been using l620 for quite a while now


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 11, 2013)

WP8


----------



## quagmire (Aug 11, 2013)

@mohit9206 : Plz post source for that post.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 12, 2013)

^It's a comment in GSMArena.


----------



## veddotcom (Aug 12, 2013)

Vyom said:


> So here are some features which would be coming with the final version of Amber update:
> Amber Update on the Lumia 920: A First, In-Depth Look - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit Features
> 
> *Data Sense*
> ...




No Glance Screen for Lumia 520 

Source


Just a Quick Cool Tip which I came to know. To take screenshot Press "Power button + Winddow Key". screenshot will get saved in Albums.


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2013)

> 1. Video and audio downloading is natively restricted - *Yes*
> 2. No file manager. You can't see files without a appropriate app. You can't move , rename the files... You Can't delete files that are not supported. Can't move files between SDcard and phone memory. simply you always need a computer for every single file operation. –* No file manager and no delete option for unsupported files. We can copy the files between SD card and Phone as a whole (mark the files you want to copy, and click ‘…’ at the bottom, it will give you options to copy to phone(image) and copy to phone/SD(audio). You can’t do anything with video. *
> 3. You can't send Prerecorded audio and video files via any social networking apps like WhatsApp, Wechat etc  -* Yes. If it is natively restricted (in point 1), there will be no apps to support it. So, this point is moot.  *
> 4. You Can't save received audio and video files with any social networking apps –* Yes. same as Point 3. *
> ...



Some are valid points and some aren't. 
Remember no OS is perfect in its inception. It will be perfected, as time goes. 

It's the price we've (WP7X/8 users) to pay, to get the fluidic and dynamic mobile OS ever created..



a2mn2002 said:


> WP8


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 12, 2013)

> 1. Video and audio downloading is natively restricted - Yes
> 2. No file manager. You can't see files without a appropriate app. You can't move , rename the files... You Can't delete files that are not supported. Can't move files between SDcard and phone memory. simply you always need a computer for every single file operation. – No file manager and no delete option for unsupported files. We can copy the files between SD card and Phone as a whole (mark the files you want to copy, and click ‘…’ at the bottom, it will give you options to copy to phone(image) and copy to phone/SD(audio). You can’t do anything with video.
> 3. You can't send Prerecorded audio and video files via any social networking apps like WhatsApp, Wechat etc - Yes. If it is natively restricted (in point 1), there will be no apps to support it. So, this point is moot.
> 4. You Can't save received audio and video files with any social networking apps – Yes. same as Point 3.
> ...



Just added a few updates.


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2013)

> 30. No CUT option in text editing. Only COPY option.. - Yes Cut is present. Select word by tapping on it, then press backspace on keypad.


Am not able to cut. 
Selecting a word and hitting backspace, deletes the word..


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 12, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Am not able to cut.
> Selecting a word and hitting backspace, deletes the word..



Yep. I misspoke. Select a word > press copy > backspace
Not CUT directly but even for the massive texting needs of someone like me, I have found it perfectly usable. I copy MUCH more often than I need to cut.


----------



## veddotcom (Aug 12, 2013)

Why not Add the two major Plus side of Windows Phone in comparison with Android

1. No Malware/Virus Present.
2. The lightweight fluid like interface even on 9k Priced phone overloaded with tons of Apps, Games and files. Especially with L520 I was amazed when it was able to play BlueRay 1080p videos flawlessly.


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 12, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Just added a few updates.


Thanks for clearing my doubts.Do you own both WP and Android ? Which do YOU prefer more ?


Gearbox said:


> Am not able to cut.
> Selecting a word and hitting backspace, deletes the word..



Thanks to you too..Do you also own both Android and WP8 ? What is your preference ?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 12, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Thanks for clearing my doubts.Do you own both WP and Android ? Which do YOU prefer more ?
> 
> Thanks to you too..Do you also own both Android and WP8 ? What is your preference ?



If you are asking what people prefer between WP phones and Android, you are in the wrong place buddy. 
1. This is a Lumia 520 thread. You can't avoid some members who would be simply biased.
2. This is highly debatable subject, and a matter of personal preference. And the discussion of which have lead to many digital wars many place over TDF.

So I recommend, either create a separate thread to discuss the same, or either search for some threads (you won't have to dig much).

PS: I own Android primarily, but I also have Lumia 520 which I bought for my dad. And I love both with respect to their features and limitations.


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Thanks to you too..Do you also own both Android and WP8 ? What is your preference ?


Yes. Lumia 520. Haven't owned Android, but had my hands-on friends's androids. 
In terms of Open source, tons of apps, custom roms - Android wins.
In terms of Fluidic, fast and something new, unified social integration (via hub) - WP wins. It's a matter of preference.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 12, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Thanks for clearing my doubts.Do you own both WP and Android ? Which do YOU prefer more ?
> 
> 
> Thanks to you too..Do you also own both Android and WP8 ? What is your preference ?



Before I can comment, I'll make my usage clear. I am NOT a heavy *smartphone* user. I dont intend to game using an attached keyboard mouse combo, nor do I care about Temple Run or subway surfer or the lack of Instagram. I dont download music or videos or torrents either (although you can do that now with WP)

What I am is a heavy *phone* user. Lots of texting (no IM, no FB chat, but I do use Disqus and FB a little bit), a good amount of maps (for walking predominantly) and greatly appreciate good design, a good camera and good battery life and a massive storage (I NEED my 10GB+ collection of music with me all the time). I moved from a Nokia 2760 to an N70 to an Xperia Ray to the 920 to the 520.

As it stands my needs find me most comfortable with WP. I love the keyboard, integrated messaging with the phone intelligently switching to the last used means per person, the unified inbox, the lack of babysitting the battery (just dont keep Angry birds or Maps/Drive ON), the wonderful offline mode on Nokia maps and the sleek design of the OS as a whole. I buy phones for what I see in them WHEN I PURCHASE THEM (I dont give a damn about updates usually, if i dont like a phone now and have to wait for an update to fix things, I dont buy it - that simple). That being said, I have never found anything that I wanted missing in WP. If anything I am glad I took a leap of faith and made the jump. If anything I am only happier with WP on my 9k 520 than I was on my 16k Ray. Due to the nature of my work, I had the option to get a Lava Play for roughly 5k (thats hardware equivalent to the last gen HTC flagship, the One X) and still happily spent twice that amount to get the 520 

In short - I love WP, its the best PHONE OS I have ever used. It may or may not be suitable for you, draw up what you want your phone to do before making a purchase-call. BTW, if FB chat is super important to you DONT buy WP now. Same applies for games, obviously.

PS: I have spent a decent amount of time with every major phone including the S2, S3, Note, Nexus, Nexus 4, S4, One X etc with the exception of the IDevices. That being said I am planning to buy a Nexus 7/Shield and the Nokia phablet thats rumored for a November launch though I will be closely monitoring the Nexus 5 which is also due pretty soon.


----------



## H2O (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't use FB chat a lot. But, I browse through the groups and post comments etc there. So, Will it be an issue?


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 13, 2013)

H2O said:


> I don't use FB chat a lot. But, I browse through the groups and post comments etc there. So, Will it be an issue?



Shouldnt be. Use the FB app for that. I dont do what you wish to do, but I dont think there is any isue with commenting. Only the built in FB chat integration sucks (MSA has clearly stated that this is an issue with FB and I have used it earlier when it worked and it was bloody brilliant when it did work), but you can use the app to chat just fine (I guess), but since its not very user friendly I dont recommend it and will call FB chat broken until the integration issue is fixed.


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 14, 2013)

Will Lumia 520 be getting WP 8.1 as well as WP9 ? Atleast MS should show respect for those who invested in WP by promising them some future updates.


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 14, 2013)

Does anyone else face a problem with Nokia ringtone maker app? When I set the ringtone its just some random noise


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2013)

Using it for few months. No problems faced.



mohit9206 said:


> Will Lumia 520 be getting WP 8.1 as well as WP9 ? Atleast MS should show respect for those who invested in WP by promising them some future updates.


Not sure of WP9, but WP8 will be supported till 2016.
*www.engadget.com/2013/07/11/windows-phone-8-support-lifecycle-doubles/


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 14, 2013)

As far as support goes WP is far better than any android except the nexii. And while the full OS may not come to all the devices, it'll be like how Apple does it - certain features being disabled for the low end devices (Just like no glance screen for the 520, and no 3 medium tiles in a row for non-1080p devices), but receiving the core-update nevertheless.


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2013)

An update for Whatsapp..


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 14, 2013)

No native video downloading restriction means i cannot download videos from the internet from free?


----------



## H2O (Aug 15, 2013)

Any recommendations for the cover case and screen protector for Lumia 520?


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 15, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> No native video downloading restriction means i cannot download videos from the internet from free?



Possibly, although UC browser *may* be able to help. 

I have never tried to download any videos on my phone and so cannot comment.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 15, 2013)

Man I got my hands on 520 for the first time ...my reaction to the responsiveness of the screen was:



Spoiler



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11825&stc=1




But I didn't had the:



Spoiler



*MONEY*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11826&stc=1


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 15, 2013)

Screen feed back improves substantially if you use a matte screen guard. Personally, the smearing caused by the matte screen protectors is a very acceptable compromise for the improved feeling of scrolling (applies to every screen)

@H2O: Had a 250 rupee matte screen guard on my 920, so this one should be roughly the same price. I'd recommend matte over glossy.

A popular showroom here asked for 750 rupees for a flip-cover type protector. Didnt buy it because my previous one (920) had a 200 rupee cover that I loved.


----------



## bippukt (Aug 15, 2013)

I have shortlisted Lumia 520 as my first smartphone. There are just a couple of things left:

1. Wifi and 3G - Nokia Music will take care of my music needs, but is the downloading speed okay when using wifi or 3G? My wifi is free and unlimited but it dies unexpectedly, so I need to be able to use 3G for downloading occasionally.

2. Movies - Android has lots of movies in its Store. How are things with WP? How do you get movies on it? Also, what is the expected download size of a movie when you watch it on relatively low resolution like that of Lumia 520? Movies aren't a priority for me as I will use laptop for that most of the time, but it will still be good to have.


----------



## ShankJ (Aug 15, 2013)

bippukt said:


> I have shortlisted Lumia 520 as my first smartphone. There are just a couple of things left:
> 
> 1. Wifi and 3G - Nokia Music will take care of my music needs, but is the downloading speed okay when using wifi or 3G? My wifi is free and unlimited but it dies unexpectedly, so I need to be able to use 3G for downloading occasionally.
> 
> 2. Movies - Android has lots of movies in its Store. How are things with WP? How do you get movies on it? Also, what is the expected download size of a movie when you watch it on relatively low resolution like that of Lumia 520? Movies aren't a priority for me as I will use laptop for that most of the time, but it will still be good to have.



Downloading over 3G is just as normal as in android..

L520 can play 1080p videos easily, so same would go with movies(havnt tried it though)..


----------



## Flash (Aug 15, 2013)

L520 can play 1080p videos flawlessly.


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 15, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Possibly, although UC browser *may* be able to help.
> 
> I have never tried to download any videos on my phone and so cannot comment.



But why no native video download support ? Even feature phones from 2004 had that feature.What is MS thinking ? Why are they intentionally excluding even the most basic of features ? I like to download videos,clips,movies from various free websites so that is another bummer.LOL MS trolling the people.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 15, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> But why no native video download support ? Even feature phones from 2004 had that feature.What is MS thinking ? Why are they intentionally excluding even the most basic of features ? I like to download videos,clips,movies from various free websites so that is another bummer.LOL MS trolling the people.



People from MS probably dont download what you do 

Agree, some find it a big omission. Some others dont really notice it at all.


----------



## H2O (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks Pranav. Do you have a link or did you buy it locally?

BTW, Any recommendations for the cover case?

Will be getting the Lumia 520 from Snapdeal tonight or tomorrow. Only wanted to know if the service is reliable or not.


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 15, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> People from MS probably dont download what you do
> 
> Agree, some find it a big omission. Some others dont really notice it at all.



Even after so many restrictions i still believe L520 is the best branded smartphone under 10k.It will be my next smartphone after my current phone stops working(wants phone to stop working).


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 15, 2013)

H2O said:


> Thanks Pranav. Do you have a link or did you buy it locally?
> 
> BTW, Any recommendations for the cover case?
> 
> Will be getting the Lumia 520 from Snapdeal tonight or tomorrow. Only wanted to know if the service is reliable or not.



I bought both of them locally. For covers, I like to feel and see them in-person before buying.



mohit9206 said:


> Even after so many restrictions i still believe L520 is the best branded smartphone under 10k.It will be my next smartphone after my current phone stops working(wants phone to stop working).



If you want to buy it, buy it now. Else wait until december for the new series to come around


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 16, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> I bought both of them locally. For covers, I like to feel and see them in-person before buying.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to buy it, buy it now. Else wait until december for the new series to come around


Which new series ? Replacement for the L520 ?


----------



## Flash (Aug 16, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> I bought both of them locally. For covers, I like to feel and see them in-person before buying.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to buy it, buy it now. Else wait until december for the new series to come around


You mean rumoured Lumia 525 with a 4.5" display ?


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 16, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Which new series ? Replacement for the L520 ?



Yes. I'd expect a quadcore+Adreno 305 to replace the 720/820 and possibly a refresh for the 520. At the very least I do expect some new low ender up with GDR3. You may like it or wait for the 520 to drop a further 500 rupee or so


----------



## Ankit_jain (Aug 16, 2013)

good phone with nice features.................


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 16, 2013)

Joined the bandwagon 

Initial impressions :- Its very different from Droid.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 16, 2013)

Welcome 

Next impressions : this is neat > meh > wtf.

Then after a month you pick up a droid again and realise why you love WP in the first place. Atleast thats how it has been for me


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 16, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Welcome
> 
> Next impressions : this is neat > meh > wtf.
> 
> Then after a month you pick up a droid again and realise why you love WP in the first place. Atleast thats how it has been for me



I got a android phone when it was Meh and WTF. I was coming from an Ios device.

I have high hopes from WP8. I hope MS can give good updates for a couple of years.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## bippukt (Aug 17, 2013)

I bought a Nokia Lumia 520 on the 15th, and the phone looks and works great. Of course, it is my first smartphone, so I cannot make any comparison. But it seems to be a good choice until now.

There's just one problem. Isn't Lumia 520 supposed to come with a 1 year subscription to Nokia Music? I am not able to get my subscription registered. I am not sure if it is a problem from my end or some error on Nokia's part. Anyway, I have raised a complaint with Support and they say they will sort it out in 5 days. If only I could buy a 1 week subscription, but even that doesn't seem to be happening for some reason.

The speaker is good. And my first encounter with a smartphone battery is shocking - I will have to charge every day!

BTW, do you guys have any suggestion for a good app that will let me listen to Indian music? I don't have to download as I have a 1GB 3G data pack activated.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 17, 2013)

Search for Gaana app...


----------



## bippukt (Aug 17, 2013)

I just searched and found Gaana, Raaga and Dhingana. Which one is the best? Gaana was updated last in March, btw.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 17, 2013)

Which messenger you guys use?

I need Gtalk and Facebook.


----------



## image (Aug 17, 2013)

Is Lumia 520's 512MB RAM okay for Windows Mobile?

In Android, 512MB RAM phones are too slow.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 17, 2013)

bippukt said:


> I bought a Nokia Lumia 520 on the 15th, and the phone looks and works great. Of course, it is my first smartphone, so I cannot make any comparison. But it seems to be a good choice until now.
> 
> There's just one problem. Isn't Lumia 520 supposed to come with a 1 year subscription to Nokia Music? I am not able to get my subscription registered. I am not sure if it is a problem from my end or some error on Nokia's part. Anyway, I have raised a complaint with Support and they say they will sort it out in 5 days. If only I could buy a 1 week subscription, but even that doesn't seem to be happening for some reason.
> 
> ...



it does comes with free 3 months subscription and update all the apps it will also increase battery backup.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 17, 2013)

xtremevicky said:


> Which messenger you guys use?
> 
> I need Gtalk and Facebook.



Try IM+

FB also works integrated into the messaging hub and when it works, its great. But I have seen it not receiveing messages for some time. Check if it works for you.



bippukt said:


> I bought a Nokia Lumia 520 on the 15th, and the phone looks and works great. Of course, it is my first smartphone, so I cannot make any comparison. But it seems to be a good choice until now.
> 
> There's just one problem. Isn't Lumia 520 supposed to come with a 1 year subscription to Nokia Music? I am not able to get my subscription registered. I am not sure if it is a problem from my end or some error on Nokia's part. Anyway, I have raised a complaint with Support and they say they will sort it out in 5 days. If only I could buy a 1 week subscription, but even that doesn't seem to be happening for some reason.
> 
> ...



Battery life increases visibly over the first week. Keep 3G on only when you need it - its a major battery hog.



image said:


> Is Lumia 520's 512MB RAM okay for Windows Mobile?
> 
> In Android, 512MB RAM phones are too slow.



If you are talking about usability, then there is no need for concern. 512MB is more than plenty for lag free usage. Keep in mind that some heavy games/apps do not run on 512MB devices, but other than that everything's the same. You cannot compare a WP phone with an Android phone on the basis of specifications.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 17, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Try IM+
> 
> FB also works integrated into the messaging hub and when it works, its great. But I have seen it not receiveing messages for some time. Check if it works for you.
> .



Yup trying IM+.

I purchased the pro version in Droid. They should offer loyalty discount


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 17, 2013)

image said:


> Is Lumia 520's 512MB RAM okay for Windows Mobile?
> 
> In Android, 512MB RAM phones are too slow.




Its substantial for a Windows phone considering the quality and quantity of apps they have that will ever utilize it or the hardware on any of their phones,ever!


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 17, 2013)

I dont think its like that. So you mean to say Ios apps are also incapable to exploit the hardware?

As it has been mentioned previously, the OS is better optimized hence 512 MB ram is more than enough. A year later it will not be enough.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 17, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Its substantial for a Windows phone considering the quality and quantity of apps they have that will ever utilize it or the hardware on any of their phones,ever!



Quality of an app has little to do with available RAM. Please read up some more. Neither does 'quantity' hold true in the WP ecosystem. The OS doesnt ask its dearest user to keep killing misbehaving apps or use "Super duper RAM charger Task Killer Pro Advanced Ultra" to keep tabs on the RAM usage just to have your phonebook open before the end of the millenium.

Fart apps on android too don't need a lot of RAM AFAIK, please correct me if I am wrong.

Pretty much every app looks/works better under the metro design. Just take a look at your run-off-the mill banking apps.



xtremevicky said:


> I dont think its like that. So you mean to say Ios apps are also incapable to exploit the hardware?
> 
> As it has been mentioned previously, the OS is better optimized hence 512 MB ram is more than enough. A year later it will not be enough. A year later it MAY not be enough for some more new apps



^ This.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 17, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Quality of an app has little to do with available RAM. Please read up some more. Neither does 'quantity' hold true in the WP ecosystem. The OS doesnt ask its dearest user to keep killing misbehaving apps or use "Super duper RAM charger Task Killer Pro Advanced Ultra" to keep tabs on the RAM usage just to have your phonebook open before the end of the millenium.
> 
> Fart apps on android too don't need a lot of RAM AFAIK, please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> ...




^^ Why get agitated like a share holder of Nokia or WP8, its a fact considering the apps there in Windows App Store 512 MB ram is substantial.Android apps are fart ,iOS apps are fart or not its the worldwide stats that say a different story than what you novice motor mouth do here,which makes you look like a fanboy,once again! Calm down.

35+ Drawbacks or Limitations of windows phone 

1. Video and audio downloading is natively restricted 
2. No file manager. You can't see files without a appropriate app. You can't move , rename the files... You Can't delete files that are not supported. Can't move files between SDcard and phone memory. simply you always need a computer for every single file operation.
3. You can't send Prerecorded audio and video files via any social networking apps like WhatsApp, Wechat etc 
4. You Can't save received audio and video files with any social networking apps 
5. You Can't upload video, audio, document files to any sites. And unable to upload image files to most of the websites. And can't attach with email.
6. No video players for playing popular video formats like .mkv,.avi,.flv etc
( offcourse there is one, yxplayer (Rs235), but Its NOT A STANDALONE APPLICATION... You Need buy another SDCard viwer application (Rs 110) for working with this player. total cost Rs 345... But still it can't give a satisfactory performance coz it can't play files from video hub and take minutes to open a video file, poor quality playback and many features are not present)
7. You can't share videos via Bluetooth except your personal videos taken with this phone.
8. No multiple file sending for files except images 
9. No multiple delete option except audio and image files 
10. No notification center. Always results in delayed notifications.
11. Call recording not possible. Its restricted 
12. No background downloading support ( except app store)
13. Charging phone while its switched off is not possible. It automatically get on while connect to charger
14. No flash plugin support .. So you can't see any flash videos or web content that requires flash support..
15. No zooming while video recording in progress and no pause option for video recording 
16. No way to see files properties. 
17. No separate volume controls for music and ring tones. Can't set custom ring tone for message. 
18. Can't save numbers directly to contacts from call record 
19. Sms delivery reports comes into a separate thread 
20. No looping option in to do list. No proper notification. No way to set alerts for different day intervals
21. No way to close internet explorer immediately 
22. To close apps you need first bring the app into foreground 
23. Page refreshing in browsers and other applications when switching to foreground. Typed content vanishes.
24. No USB tethering. So you can't use it with your desktop computer.
25. No Equalizer for music player 
26. One waste hardware button. dedicated for bing. No one using it. Its really irritating when bing launches by accidently touching it while running other apps or games.
27. Day by day increasing other storage. No way to clean it
28. Duplication of files 
29. No seek bar for music player 
30. No CUT option in text editing. Only COPY option..
31. No rotation lock. Really Annoying while in bed.
32. No auto alignment for text while zooming in documents and web pages... Really annoying while reading web pages 
33. No quick short cuts for WiFi,Bluetooth,battery,network,gps, brightness settings. No Bluetooth auto on while sending files.
34. No task killing, one hanging application leads to entire phone hang and restart.
35. No privacy features. Only way to protect your personal data is screen lock password. 
36. In video and audio hub. There is no way to categorize your files. every thing shows mixed... In video hub there is no way to even sort the files. Everything mixed up. No matter whether its p*rn or movie clip. 
37. While receiving video files via Bluetooth it goes to saved images folder instead of video hub.
38. Vibration alerts are not really helpful. It vibrates only once when getting a call.


*And offcourse Less availability of apps and games,* limited features in available popular apps as compared to other platforms ( eg: 360camara, WhatsApp etc ), unexpected restarting.... And Still counting...

*Have you seen the amount of basic stuff that WP8 cant do??? Fart? Eco System?Quality? Quantity? Ha Ha Ha*

I have high lighted stuffs for you cause you miss a lot.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 17, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> ^^ Why get agitated like a share holder of Nokia or WP8, its a fact considering the apps there in Windows App Store 512 MB ram is substantial.Android apps are fart ,iOS apps are fart or not its the worldwide stats that say a different story than what you novice motor mouth does here,which makes you look like a fanboy,once again! Calm down.



I get agitated because you come here regularly to troll and your comment didnt really help the OP. Not only that, your statements are factually inaccurate wrt the 'quality' of an app being proportional to the RAM it consumes or the 'quantity' of apps being detrimental to the usage of a phone. Neither of that is valid *probably* outside your beloved Android ecosystem. So, stop spreading FUD.

A good program is one that uses the least amount of resources that it can make do with, not 'exploit' all available resources leaving nothing for others.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 17, 2013)

xtremevicky said:


> I dont think its like that. So you mean to say Ios apps are also incapable to exploit the hardware?
> 
> As it has been mentioned previously, the OS is better optimized hence 512 MB ram is more than enough. A year later it will not be enough.



TBH its only Games that exploit your hardware optimally and 1080p movies on H/W acceleration [WP8 dont have a Video player to do that too],other than that nothing really taxes your hardware. WP8 has very few choices or no choices in that regard.



pranav0091 said:


> I get agitated because you come here regularly to troll and your comment didnt really help the OP. Not only that, your statements are factually inaccurate wrt the 'quality' of an app being proportional to the RAM it consumes or the 'quantity' of apps being detrimental to the usage of a phone. Neither of that is valid *probably* outside your beloved Android ecosystem. So, stop spreading FUD.
> 
> A good program is one that uses the least amount of resources that it can make do with, not 'exploit' all available resources leaving nothing for others.



 I show the truth and as fanboy you dont like it!

A good programs uses less amount of RAM and all programs aint good. So when you have so less of "programs" on Windows OS 512 is substantial,you will see how substantial that is after a year if Redmond ever gets serious about their MIDs


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 17, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> TBH its only Games that exploit your hardware optimally and 1080p movies on H/W acceleration [WP8 dont have a Video player to do that too],other than that nothing really taxes your hardware. WP8 has very few choices or no choices in that regard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The default media player IS hardware-accelerated. 

There is nothing that says only games can exploit hardware optimally. If your point was that games can consume all the resources *available* to it, then please point me to a Non PC, Non Console game that does that (Android or otherwise). The ones that come closest to it are the Tegra zone games that are pretty well optimised for the Tegra chips, but then again that wasnt your point.


If a program isn't coded well, its the dev's fault, not the user's fpr having a less resourced device. Though this is a highly skewed comparison, how much RAM did the Xbox 360 have ?


Also, please reiterate the 'truth' that you showed, because I for one seem to have completely missed that one. Must have flown right over my head



The Incinerator said:


> Its substantial for a Windows phone considering the quality and quantity of apps they have that will ever utilize it or the hardware on any of their phones,ever!



I re-read that comment, still cant find your great 'truth'. Am I dumb or what ?
Also please describe your time-travel skills as concerning the 'ever' part of that statement.



> 1. Video and audio downloading is natively restricted - Yes
> 2. No file manager. You can't see files without a appropriate app. You can't move , rename the files... You Can't delete files that are not supported. Can't move files between SDcard and phone memory. simply you always need a computer for every single file operation. – No file manager and no delete option for unsupported files. We can copy the files between SD card and Phone as a whole (mark the files you want to copy, and click ‘…’ at the bottom, it will give you options to copy to phone(image) and copy to phone/SD(audio). You can’t do anything with video.
> 3. You can't send Prerecorded audio and video files via any social networking apps like WhatsApp, Wechat etc - Yes. If it is natively restricted (in point 1), there will be no apps to support it. So, this point is moot.
> 4. You Can't save received audio and video files with any social networking apps – Yes. same as Point 3.
> ...



Great job posting only the questions, when there was this post not much below it.


----------



## Flash (Aug 17, 2013)

Microsoft said:
			
		

> *blogs.windows.com/cfs-file.ashx/__key/communityserver-blogs-components-weblogfiles/00-00-00-53-84-metablogapi/clip_5F00_image006_5F00_thumb_5F00_36265451.png
> 
> Windows Phone is growing every day and we’re working hard to make it even easier for developers of all types and skill levels to get started. Windows Phone offers you the canvas and platform to design and develop apps that provide a unique and personalized experience that other platforms don’t offer.



@Incinerator: The above should answer your query reg the rise of WP8 across the world 
Making it easier to get started with Windows Phone App Studio beta, simplified phone registration, support options & more payout markets


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 17, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen, we have a troll in our midst.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 17, 2013)

Fresh paint now available for 512MB phones.
Fresh Paint shares its brushes with 512MB Windows Phone 8 devices in latest update | Windows Phone Central


----------



## $park (Aug 17, 2013)

Nokia Lumia 520 Is 27% Of Windows Phone 8 Devices Worldwide | Ubergizmo


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 18, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> @Incinerator: The above should answer your query reg the rise of WP8 across the world
> Making it easier to get started with Windows Phone App Studio beta, simplified phone registration, support options & more payout markets




Nokia Store marks 2 billion app downloads in India for S40 and Asha phones - Mobile Phone | News | ThinkDigit

Does that prove that Nokia Asha and S40 with 2 Billion downloads is on par with WP phone...anyways....!


*...Android Graph.....till 2012*

*img845.imageshack.us/img845/2393/4qky.jpg

*In 2013 it stands at ? Over 50 Billion !!!Google Play crosses 50 billion downloads; 1.5 mn Android activations daily | InfoSyte *



Kl@w-24 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, we have a troll in our midst.



Ladies and Gentlemen we have a  FANBOY  in our midst.

@pranav ,The answers to the Question were mostly an YES or in agreement. Turn over boy.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 18, 2013)

^
You are a typical android fanboy. Pity you. Moar this, Moar that. Measure everything in numbers. Keep doing that. Until one day when you get enlightened about the futility of your approach. You know whats the next big thing ? Power efficiency. It wont be long before you will be talking in terms of milliwatts and milliamperes, and tbh that'd make a little more sense than talking about the number of app installs or the number of cores or the core-clock frequency.

If numbers were everything, Beiber should be one of the greatest singers ever to grace the planet, all religions inferior to christianity and stuff like that. Get the drift ?

Do you even know what part of those are cheap handsets that take ages to even open the dialer ? I dont know the numbers precisely, but I am willing to bet that its a very large percentage. On the other hand, even the lowly 520 offers a perfectly usable WP experience as the high-end 920. 

Keep hating bro. There's nothing like realising one day how stupid you were earlier. Keep hating 

OT: I sincerely hope you are a kid. It'd be tragedy to have a inflexible, closed minded adult like you that doesnt even go by reason or accept that people can choose and its perfectly fine to have different ideas about things. For your loved ones, if not for yourself.


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2013)

Asha OS is not a competition to WP8, but iOS/Android/BB. 
Moreover, as i said earlier you can't compare a 3-year old OS with 6-year old OS when it comes to app downloads.

Maybe, you can compare the first 3-yrs of Android with WP8 as it stands today when it comes to years like below.
*You see that first 3-years? 

**upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ae/World-Wide-Smartphone-Market-Share.png

You see how it (Android) was dormant till 2010? (ie., the first 3 years). What you're doing is early prediction as people said about Android in 2008..
Only years can answer whether WP will fail or not, not you and not even me..

Am tired of these fights


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 18, 2013)

WP wont fail ,thats a given but they should act more seriously and really address some bare basic issues.Im not saying Android is perfect,but WP at the moment is far from what a good and properly USABLE device should be compared to the competition. Android became huge when hardware makers adopted it because of simplicity ,problem with Windows is the Licensing fees and minimum requirement criteria and what not, typical Microsoft,who cares.Apple did the same but it was the first one to do so and it won in that space only Android with Larry Page's clever marketing got it going against apple, which Bill Gates/Microsoft lack and theres been proof many a time from Zune to Surface to WP to Xbox [I dare say that].


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 18, 2013)

Agree that WP lacks a lot of basics, and MS should get their act together but also got to agree that it got a lot of basics right, better than anybody else. 

Its not Larry or Sergey's great skills that made android succeed, its because its FREE and IOS wasnt up for sale. You cant cherry pick devices and services to show failures and claim marketing is a dud for MS - one doesnt become the world's richest man by accident. The point here is that MS releases far too many unfinished products onto the market hoping the will stick - WP7 being a prime example. WP8 on the other hand is a different story with Nokia backing it up. Nokia isnt a dud all by itself.

In fact despite its lackings in certain areas, despite all of that a lot of people, including me chose to spend on the L920. Do you seriously think we are all idiots that didnt understand what we are doing ?
Fact is I am waiting on the next set of WP hardware to upgrade - thats after having a taste of both WP and Android. See something ? Some people, a lot of people value a fuss free phone. The reason android sells in large amounts today is not because of any perceived superiority over IOS or WP, its just word of mouth from enthusiasts like you. I bet half the people buying ANdroid dont even have a reason of their own to choose Android over anything else except for price. Point is, people didnt have a choice until now. Now they do. 

Android adoption is not because or simplicity or brilliance or whatever, its all down to the one fact that there is no licensing fee. Hell, Android had nothing to offer against the superiority of Apple's ecosystem and continues to lag in developer attention even now due to monetary implications. The reason why Android sold in its early days against Apple is precisely why WP is selling today against Android - acceptable performance at lower price points. Where once ANdroid set the bar due to the ABSENCE od low-cost Iphones, now WP is doing the same with the 520/620. Dont let your affiliations blind you from this obvious fact - End of the day a larger portion of people just want a good, no fuss phone than a phone with more features that they are likely to never use.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Can the back cover of lumia 520 be easily removed? Nokia forum is flooding with broken screen of their 520 due to this design flow.   
Also is the build quality of this phone good? Some said a drop from 3 feet height caused screen to be broken. And the screen change will atleast cost rs3500.  
Can anybody help me? I may purchase one soon.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 18, 2013)

WP sales against Android is laughable! Dont say that. In Android I can get  "entry level" smartphone experience without being an Elite and again get the best experience of Android being an Elite,Thats why Android is what it is! Have you seen Apple share's price or they are retailing at ? They wanted to remain Elite and they are dying. And WP is confused at the moment! Simple.



rijinpk1 said:


> Can the back cover of lumia 520 be easily removed? Nokia forum is flooding with broken screen of their 520 due to this design flow.
> Also is the build quality of this phone good? Some said a drop from 3 feet height caused screen to be broken. And the screen change will atleast cost rs3500.
> Can anybody help me? I may purchase one soon.



Any phone with 4 inch screen dropped from 3 feet will or might shatter it has nothing to do with the L520s build quality which is very good,for the price


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 18, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> Can the back cover of lumia 520 be easily removed? Nokia forum is flooding with broken screen of their 520 due to this design flow.
> Also is the build quality of this phone good? Some said a drop from 3 feet height caused screen to be broken. And the screen change will atleast cost rs3500.
> Can anybody help me? I may purchase one soon.



Yes, Very easily removed. I cant see how one ends up breaking a screen in the process. I guess they are doing it without even reading the instruction manual. Mine comes off neatly with a gentle but firm push to the camera with the thumb and a peeling action on the top edges using the index and ring fingers.

Build quality is just fine for the price. Looks and feels premium, but the left edge of the phone makes a squeaky sound if pressed hard - the cover doesnt sit flush on the body from the inside. The keys are not as responsive as the 920 but otherwise just fine. The front capacitive keys lack backlighting (that irks me really) and has a very narrow region of activation but nothing deal-breaking.

 But that screen complaint is a given for any large-screened phone. its highly dependent on the manner of the fall and luck.


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2013)

@*rijinpk1* 
This is how u've to do it.. 

*i.imgur.com/1yDg5th.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 18, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen we have a  FANBOY  in our midst.



That would also be you. Take a look at your posts and say it ain't so.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks all. I was about  to choose one from galaxy young , xperia e, l520. L520 is above my budget, but i was trying hard to increase my budget. Just one drop and the screen gets cracked,then i would be in big trouble.i have seen my friend's galaxy ace falling down and surviving. Now i am little hesistant to take l520.   Fully confused. Any solution?


----------



## H2O (Aug 18, 2013)

Damn. 

Can't decide between which colour to go for between yellow and black.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 18, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> WP sales against Android is laughable! Dont say that. In Android I can get  "entry level" smartphone experience without being an Elite and again get the best experience of Android being an Elite,Thats why Android is what it is! Have you seen Apple share's price or they are retailing at ? They wanted to remain Elite and they are dying. And WP is confused at the moment! Simple.



I somehow dont agree to this.

Android suffers from lack of updates and it will continue like that. I had a strict budget of 10K and I got a phone which will be better supported in next two years then any Android smartphone.I love android and its better than WP at this moment. But I have always believed that more options is better for user. Users like us. 

I have S3 and it is not running the latest android version. I quite sure 820 wont have to say this. 



H2O said:


> Damn.
> 
> Can't decide between which colour to go for between yellow and black.



Get yellow  . You can always change to Black. 

New panels cost 450 bucks and it will come down


----------



## Shah (Aug 18, 2013)

H2O said:


> Damn.
> 
> Can't decide between which colour to go for between yellow and black.



Go for black and an additional yellow colour. As simple as that. 



xtremevicky said:


> Get yellow  . You can always change to Black.
> 
> New panels cost 450 bucks and it will come down



Black isn't for sale separately.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 18, 2013)

Shah said:


> Black isn't for sale separately.



Ohhh. Did not knew that.


----------



## H2O (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah. Getting the black one now. Can always get a red or yellow cover later.

Anyway, I have placed the order. Getting it from Snap Deal on CoD for Rs 8820/-


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 18, 2013)

^ Good choice. I had my doubts regarding WP8 but I went ahead and bought the Lumia 820. No complaints.


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2013)

L520's backpanel is slippery. So, put a case for some grip.


----------



## srkmish (Aug 18, 2013)

I love these kinda fanboy vs fanboy threads. Please keep fighting guys. It adds to my daily amusement.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 18, 2013)

i will be getting one by the next weekend. Black L520.
Android (lagdroid) (No offence) Sucked me even With Dual Core procy and More RAM. I am Tired Of those. So coming back to Lumia.


----------



## kaudey (Aug 18, 2013)

Amber update!!! humaara number kab aayega


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2013)

L520 will be getting the update by the end of September..


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 18, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/EOYSeH4.jpg


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 18, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> Thanks all. I was about  to choose one from galaxy young , xperia e, l520. L520 is above my budget, but i was trying hard to increase my budget. Just one drop and the screen gets cracked,then i would be in big trouble.i have seen my friend's galaxy ace falling down and surviving. Now i am little hesistant to take l520.   Fully confused. Any solution?



I can assure you that the L520 is in no way inferior in build to the galaxy ace. The 520 has a slightly larger glass surface than the ace and therefore will always be a little more prone to cracking than the ace but not something I'd let my choice of phone rest on.

If you still arent sure, go with the ace. I dont want somebody blaming me later


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 19, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> *i.imgur.com/EOYSeH4.jpg



September end BC


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2013)

Green light for Lumia Amber – Nokia Conversations : the official Nokia blog



> Nokia Glance screen will be available for all WP8 Lumia devices except the Nokia Lumia 520 and *Lumia 625, which have a smaller display memory.*


What do they mean by "Smaller display memory"?
That's a bit contradicting right.. L625's screen is same as L720's (except for the low ppi and clearback display) right?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 19, 2013)

@xtremevicky

Android dosnt lack of udates,in fact there is a .2 .1 update all the time.Maybe specific manufacturers dont comply and deem necessary for all updates for a specific device,but that dosnt square up to lack of updates from Android. But how effective these Android updates are in actuals is anybodys guess! IMO I sometime feel they are just for the sake of it!


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 19, 2013)

^ Thats the point right? 
If the manufacturers arent going to support their devices, then whats the point of having Google update the code ? Ofcourse you could always root and stuff, but thats defeating the whole purpose of buying a phone with manufacturer warranty. In the end, if the manufacturers decline to update, the device is left with essentially with no updates - minor or major.



Gearbox said:


> Green light for Lumia Amber – Nokia Conversations : the official Nokia blog
> 
> 
> What do they mean by "Smaller display memory"?
> That's a bit contradicting right.. L625's screen is same as L720's (except for the low ppi and clearback display) right?



Yes. They are. Display memory is different from display resolution. But even then this is a feeble argument. It boggles the mind to think that any device has a larger display memory than absolutely needed considering both the 620 and the 520 run on identical CPU and GPU. I am very skeptical of the statement because it'd mean that the display code-base of the 520 differs from that of the 620, which quite frankly is pretty absurd as its only going to add to testing overhead when the hardware is identical but running different firmware. 
I believe this is a trick to just differentiate the products, to keep the 520 from cannibalising the 620 sales. I guess Nokia is already ruing its decision to omit the FM receiver from the 620.

EDIT: It'd make sense that the puremotion screen has twice the display stack size of a non-puremotion screen. But the 620 screen is not puremotion, is it ? And there are a couple of other reasons why I feel this is intentional more than technical.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 19, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> @xtremevicky
> 
> Android dosnt lack of udates,in fact there is a .2 .1 update all the time.Maybe specific manufacturers dont comply and deem necessary for all updates for a specific device,but that dosnt square up to lack of updates from Android. But how effective these Android updates are in actuals is anybodys guess! IMO I sometime feel they are just for the sake of it!



Tell me one phone except the Nexus series where the phone got two updates. Official updates. 

And what makes you say that they are for the sake of it? If they are for the sake of it then why do they exist in the first place?


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Yes. They are. Display memory is different from display resolution. But even then this is a feeble argument. It boggles the mind to think that any device has a larger display memory than absolutely needed considering both the 620 and the 520 run on identical CPU and GPU. I am very skeptical of the statement because it'd mean that the display code-base of the 520 differs from that of the 620, which quite frankly is pretty absurd as its only going to add to testing overhead when the hardware is identical but running different firmware.
> I believe this is a trick to just differentiate the products, to keep the 520 from cannibalising the 620 sales. I guess Nokia is already ruing its decision to omit the FM receiver from the 620.
> 
> EDIT: It'd make sense that the puremotion screen has twice the display stack size of a non-puremotion screen. But the 620 screen is not puremotion, is it ? And there are a couple of other reasons why I feel this is intentional more than technical.


Yes. That's what my doubt too. 

If Asha 501 can get a glance screen (for its "Display memory"), i don't see why L520/L625 can't get it!!
 But, i also question why Nokia differentiate its products for this trivial feature..


----------



## sumit05 (Aug 19, 2013)

kaudey said:


> Amber update!!! humaara number kab aayega



Aayega beta aayega.


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2013)

Sometimes when i restart my phone, i get these types of tiled-screens everywhere..
*i.imgur.com/zBUooIo.jpg

I've to restart one more time, to get it function normal.
Anybody having this problem?


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 19, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Yes. That's what my doubt too.
> 
> If Asha 501 can get a glance screen (for its "Display memory"), i don't see why L520/L625 can't get it!!
> But, i also question why Nokia differentiate its products for this trivial feature..



You cannot compare the display memory directly between the 501 and the 520 either. It largely depends on how the display stack is oranised. SOme phones may have a buffer that enforces a 30fps limit whereas another might have a fush to screen as available type of buffer. Of course, this is pure speculation from my part, but I beleieve that to be the between the 520 and the 501.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 19, 2013)

Have Lumia 920 users in India started receiving the amber update??


----------



## KDroid (Aug 19, 2013)

Phone crashes and restarts couple of times a day...


----------



## Piyush (Aug 19, 2013)

My 520 will be delivered by thursday. Can someone mention all the must have apps this phone?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 19, 2013)

xtremevicky said:


> Tell me one phone except the Nexus series where the phone got two updates. Official updates.
> 
> And what makes you say that they are for the sake of it? If they are for the sake of it then why do they exist in the first place?



I had received updates on my Xperia Arc may be one or two from Sony. It dosnt matter whether official or no but an android update never the less.

And tell me what greatness does these updates actually bring to the phone. Jellybeans battery issue is still not solved even on devices with 4.2.... 4.1 had the issue so does 4.2. So I feel they are namesake.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 19, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Sometimes when i restart my phone, i get these types of tiled-screens everywhere..
> *i.imgur.com/zBUooIo.jpg
> 
> I've to restart one more time, to get it function normal.
> Anybody having this problem?



Nope. never seen it.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 19, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> I had received updates on my Xperia Arc may be one or two from Sony. It dosnt matter whether official or no but an android update never the less.
> 
> And tell me what greatness does these updates actually bring to the phone. Jellybeans battery issue is still not solved even on devices with 4.2.... 4.1 had the issue so does 4.2. So I feel they are namesake.



So why do you even have updates altogether if they are just for namesake? I dont have any battery issue and that may be the case with your phone. 

Typical fanboy who cant accept the biggest limitation of Droid. Anyways, please take your android praise somewhere else. This is a lumia thread and if you everytime want to come here and tell the 35 limitation than why dont you do a google search for Droid's performance.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 19, 2013)

xtremevicky said:


> So why do you even have updates altogether if they are just for namesake? I dont have any battery issue and that may be the case with your phone.
> 
> Typical fanboy who cant accept the biggest limitation of Droid. Anyways, please take your android praise somewhere else. This is a lumia thread and if you everytime want to come here and tell the 35 limitation than why dont you do a google search for Droid's performance.





Are you mad or not civil enough to have a conversation with. Have you read hat I have written. Anyways you gave a good reason to have a laughat you. Or is it that you are not good at english? LoL. 

I have bashed android's updates and you are calling me a Fanboy,ha ha ha you must be a little out of place on Top!!! Why dont you go else where and save us the Horror!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 19, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> I can assure you that the L520 is in no way inferior in build to the galaxy ace. The 520 has a slightly larger glass surface than the ace and therefore will always be a little more prone to cracking than the ace but not something I'd let my choice of phone rest on.
> 
> If you still arent sure, go with the ace. I dont want somebody blaming me later



hey thanks. I may purchase lumia from snapdeal with cod this Thursday. local prices here are sky high. let me know the seller named 'Zephyr' has good response or not.



H2O said:


> Yeah. Getting the black one now. Can always get a red or yellow cover later.
> 
> Anyway, I have placed the order. Getting it from Snap Deal on CoD for Rs 8820/-



congrats.please inform me after getting your phone. I just want to know how good the seller is.


----------



## LegendKiller (Aug 19, 2013)

i am looking to purchase this phone for my mom, i went over to FK just now and some people are complaining about build issues.....pls help

also, which online site most trust able.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 19, 2013)

LegendKiller said:


> i am looking to purchase this phone for my mom, i went over to FK just now and some people are complaining about build issues.....pls help
> 
> also, which online site most trust able.



Trustable: Flipkart, Infibeam

Cheapest : ebay (generally)

But be careful when buying from Ebay, check seller reputation.



pranav0091 said:


> I can assure you that the L520 is in no way inferior in build to the galaxy ace. The 520 has a slightly larger glass surface than the ace and therefore will always be a little more prone to cracking than the ace but not something I'd let my choice of phone rest on.
> 
> If you still arent sure, go with the ace. I dont want somebody blaming me later



There you go.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 19, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Are you mad or not civil enough to have a conversation with. Have you read hat I have written. Anyways you gave a good reason to have a laughat you. Or is it that you are not good at english? LoL.
> 
> I have bashed android's updates and you are calling me a Fanboy,ha ha ha you must be a little out of place on Top!!! Why dont you go else where and save us the Horror!



Ha ha ha ha  .

Looking at your posts in this thread and having an odesity to laugh at others. So are a pinnacle of ignorance. Anyways, dont want to paste my time with people like you who have nothing to do in this thread.


----------



## srkmish (Aug 19, 2013)

xtremevicky said:


> Ha ha ha ha  .
> 
> Looking at your posts in this thread and having an odesity to laugh at others. So are a pinnacle of
> ignorance. Anyways, dont want to paste my time with people like you who have nothing to do in this thread.



ur autocorrect is hilarious. anyways, I think you.were so eager to bash incinerator that u dint even realize that he wad criticizing android updates.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 19, 2013)

srkmish said:


> ur autocorrect is hilarious. anyways, I think you.were so eager to bash incinerator that u dint even realize that he wad criticizing android updates.



Yea right .


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 19, 2013)

Is there any way to have shortcuts / toggles for WiFi , data etc like in android?


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 19, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> Is there any way to have shortcuts / toggles for WiFi , data etc like in android?



get the App Insider.


----------



## veddotcom (Aug 19, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> Is there any way to have shortcuts / toggles for WiFi , data etc like in android?



Get the App "QuickSetting"


----------



## Vyom (Aug 20, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> Is there any way to have shortcuts / toggles for WiFi , data etc like in android?



Are you kidding me. 
It's built-in with the launcher. Launcher is "Windows Themes" equivalent in Android.
You will get the shortcuts for wifi, data toggle, volume, GPS toggle etc.. right from the notification bar. Just pull down the bar from top. You can customize the options from settings.

And yes, "Quick Settings" is a nice app for handy shortcuts to some settings which aren't in notification bar.

PS: Didn't notice it was Lumia thread.  Sorry for off topic answer, to an offtopic question. :]


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 20, 2013)

I am currently using Quick settings since it has wifi/data sate visible on the mini live tile itself. Gonna check out Insider, looks pretty heavily built . Thanks extremevicky


----------



## H2O (Aug 20, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> hey thanks. I may purchase lumia from snapdeal with cod this Thursday. local prices here are sky high. let me know the seller named 'Zephyr' has good response or not.
> 
> congrats.please inform me after getting your phone. I just want to know how good the seller is.



Thanks. I will.

Even I wanted to buy it locally or from Flipkart but the cost was around 9.5K.


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 20, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Are you kidding me.
> It's built-in with the launcher. Launcher is "Windows Themes" equivalent in Android.
> You will get the shortcuts for wifi, data toggle, volume, GPS toggle etc.. right from the notification bar. Just pull down the bar from top. You can customize the options from settings.
> 
> ...



When I try to pull down the notifications bar, it shows icons and disappear after some time, am I doing something wrong? I'm new to windows phone.




veddotcom said:


> Get the App "QuickSetting"





xtremevicky said:


> get the App Insider.



Thanks, will try that.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 20, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> When I try to pull down the notifications bar, it shows icons and disappear after some time, am I doing something wrong? I'm new to windows phone.



What Notifications bar?
WP has no notifications bar. You pin the apps you want to see the notifications from into your homescreen and let the live tiles update. You can also set 6 apps to display some info directly into the lockscreen from settings. When you swipe from the top you will only see the status icons like Signal strength, GPRS, VIbrate mode, time etc


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 20, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> What Notifications bar?
> WP has no notifications bar. You pin the apps you want to see the notifications from into your homescreen and let the live tiles update. You can also set 6 apps to display some info directly into the lockscreen from settings. When you swipe from the top you will only see the status icons like Signal strength, GPRS, VIbrate mode, time etc



That's what I meant.


----------



## kaudey (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah!! I do miss the notification area of android  . Its a bit painful to toggle wifi/bluetooth/GPS on WP. But then, I can turn them on and forget (which was a battery killer on my POP).


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 21, 2013)

kaudey said:


> Yeah!! I do miss the notification area of android  . Its a bit painful to toggle wifi/bluetooth/GPS on WP. But then, I can turn them on and forget (which was a battery killer on my POP).



You can use Quick settings app and pinned the Wifi, Bluetooth, location, data tiles to the homescreen, if you havent already. Not perfect, but definitely usable IMO.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Finally placed an order for lumia 520 for rs 8799 on homeshop18. It will take 6 days to get it on my hands.
edit: does lumia 520 come with a built in screen card or do i need to buy one?


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks to Wise Old Owl I bought a Lumia 520 red for my wife. Its an excellent phone. 

*img836.imageshack.us/img836/9738/9gpn.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Got it for 8800/- It is a good price ? Or should be cheaper?

How to turn off that touch vibration?


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 21, 2013)

Congrats 

No way to disable haptic feedback, unfortunately.

8.8k is a good deal, no worries 

PS: Who's this Owl?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 22, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> Finally placed an order for lumia 520 for rs 8799 on homeshop18. It will take 6 days to get it on my hands.
> edit: does lumia 520 come with a built in screen card or do i need to buy one?



You meant screen guard right?  I think you'll have to buy it seprately


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 22, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> You meant screen guard right?  I think you'll have to buy it seprately



isn't it atleast one screen guard comes with the phone itself?


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 22, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> isn't it atleast one screen guard comes with the phone itself?



Nope.


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 22, 2013)

Do I need to press power button everytime to wake up the screen from idle? This is very annoying.

Is there a app for swipe to unlock for Lumia?


----------



## Flash (Aug 22, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> Do I need to press power button everytime to wake up the screen from idle? This is very annoying.
> 
> Is there a app for swipe to unlock for Lumia?



"Double tap to unlock" update on Windows Amber is on its way..


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 22, 2013)

With GDR2 update you will get double tap to wake up the phone. any 920/820 users can confirm as they have already got their update


----------



## Flash (Aug 22, 2013)

Klaw-24 got the update on his L820.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 22, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Nope.



thanks. 
can anybody suggest good flip cover+screen guard from online websites preferably under rs350?


----------



## Flash (Aug 22, 2013)

*winsupersite.com/site-files/winsupersite.com/files/imagecache/large_img/uploads/2013/08/adduplex-aug.jpg


*Windows Phone Device Stats: August 2013*

*Lumia 520. *As noted last month, Nokia’s strategy of shipping high-quality but inexpensive new low-end Windows Phone 8 handsets is really paying off. The Lumia 520 is still the number one handset overall and its extended its lead this month to 18 percent of all Windows Phones in use, up from 13 percent a month ago. But if you look at just Windows Phone 8 handsets—leaving out 7.x models—the 520 is fully 30 percent of all Windows Phone usage. That is amazing. (In the US, the nearly identical Lumia 521 has 8 percent of the market, good for 4th place.)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 23, 2013)

reniarahim1 said:


> With GDR2 update you will get double tap to wake up the phone. any 920/820 users can confirm as they have already got their update



Yes, there is a 'double-tap to wake device' feature in the update for L820.


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yup do recommend some good case/cover and screen guard for L520 please.Also does anyone have any idea how much each color shell for L520 costs officially ? Also is Cyan color L520 available from any retailer or only from Nokia Priority Stores ? Also i am seeing black/white L520 going for cheaper while other colors especially Cyan selling for more money.Is there shortage of Cyan or something coz i want Cyan L520 only.


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Also does anyone have any idea how much each color shell for L520 costs officially ?


450/-


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 23, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Klaw-24 got the update on his L820.



Mine doesn't show any update, just keeps on checking


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 23, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> Mine doesn't show any update, just keeps on checking



Got it, downloading as we speak 14% through


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 23, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> Got it, downloading as we speak 14% through



Whenever I'm trying to download via 3G any big apps (80 MB +), the phone requests me to use wifi because of large file size. I have 3G. Downlowding big files is not a problem. How can I force Lumia to use mobile data use when WIFI is not available?


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> Got it, downloading as we speak 14% through


Which Lumia model you own?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 23, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> Got it, downloading as we speak 14% through



how much is the total download size?


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 23, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> Whenever I'm trying to download via 3G any big apps (80 MB +), the phone requests me to use wifi because of large file size. I have 3G. Downlowding big files is not a problem. How can I force Lumia to use mobile data use when WIFI is not available?




I downloaded via WiFi, I guess you need WiFi for it. 




Gearbox said:


> Which Lumia model you own?



I don't own any, they're my parents
520 and 820, got amber update on 820, but no glance screen option in display+touch




rijinpk1 said:


> how much is the total download size?



They didn't mention the size but it downloaded in less than 1 hr on my 1mbps connection


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 23, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> They didn't mention the size but it downloaded in less than 1 hr on my 1mbps connection



that counts around 450mb to 500mb data.


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 23, 2013)

I found a very useful feature in Lumia :

How to Find a Lost Nokia Lumia 520

Losing a phone is sort of a matter of life and death these days especially if you have confidential files on it. If you misplaced your phone or someone has stolen it, then keep calm and follow the steps below so you can locate your phone and lock or delete all data on it remotely. All you need to have is a Microsoft account on your phone.

1. On your computer, laptop or tablet, go to The Smartphone Reinvented Around You | Windows Phone (United States)

2. Then sign in using the same Microsoft account as on your phone.

3. Choose find my phone. From there you can:

> locate your phone on a map
> make your phone ring even if its in silent mode
> lock your phone and set it to show a message so it can be returned to you
> delete all data from your phone remotely


But does it work if there is no sim card or if the sim card is changed?


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 23, 2013)

Does that work?

It never worked on my late 920. Not once, not even when I actually lost it


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2013)

> > locate your phone on a map


This option is not available in India.


----------



## ShankJ (Aug 24, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> Whenever I'm trying to download via 3G any big apps (80 MB +), the phone requests me to use wifi because of large file size. I have 3G. Downlowding big files is not a problem. How can I force Lumia to use mobile data use when WIFI is not available?



then you are in a problem.. you need to have WIFI to download files above certain size limit..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 24, 2013)

^how lame is that?


----------



## H2O (Aug 24, 2013)

FFS!

It will take 2-3 more days to get delivered. There is some issue with the customs and that is why it has been delayed.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 24, 2013)

I got my lumia 520 today afternoon for rs 8800. Excellent service and support by HOMESHOP18.



H2O said:


> FFS!
> 
> It will take 2-3 more days to get delivered. There is some issue with the customs and that is why it has been delayed.



that's sad.


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 24, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Does that work?
> 
> It never worked on my late 920. Not once, not even when I actually lost it



Yes It does work in India, I mistakenly rang my phone via Windows Phone when my wife was calling someone, the call was interrupted by a loud sound and her ears were hurt ! 

You should try now to lock down your phone.



rijinpk1 said:


> I got my lumia 520 today afternoon for rs 8800. Excellent service and support by HOMESHOP18.
> 
> 
> 
> that's sad.




Which colour ? I'm using this flip case : Costs 280/- from local store feels premium and covers phone perfectly. Here are some pics *taken with Lumia 520*

*imageshack.us/a/img801/5555/wd3c.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img15/6681/8rl2.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img850/9823/wj8a.jpg


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 24, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> Which colour ? I'm using this flip case : Costs 280/- from local store feels premium and covers phone perfectly. Here are some pics *taken with Lumia 520*
> 
> *imageshack.us/a/img801/5555/wd3c.jpg
> 
> ...



black phone. cover costed me rs 300+ rs 100 for screen guard. excellent pics man.I am waiting to get my phone fully charged.



rdx_halo said:


> Yes It does work in India, I mistakenly rang my phone via Windows Phone when my wife was calling someone, the call was interrupted by a loud sound and her ears were hurt !
> 
> You should try now to lock down your phone.


that's good. good work from MS. sorry to here your wife's ears were hurt


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 24, 2013)

@rdx_halo: I'll try again.

I was asked 750 rupees for that case from a upmarket mobile store here. Flatly told them on their face that I'd rather buy a new back cover than that for that price. Hunting for a screen guard over the weekend. But no case for the 520


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 24, 2013)

Have you bought the Memory card? Which class should we buy? I have noticed that the HD video bit rate is 8000 kbps.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 24, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> Have you bought the Memory card? Which class should we buy? I have noticed that the HD video bit rate is 8000 kbps.


no. if possible get class 10 without any second thought.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> no. if possible get class 10 without any second thought.



Class 6 is plenty. But it doesnt hurt to have a future proof card. That being said, AFAIK, UHS isnt supported - the card will work just fine, but dont expect any improved performance, overall.

EDIT: No Double Tap to wake coming for the 520


----------



## H2O (Aug 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> I got my lumia 520 today afternoon for rs 8800. Excellent service and support by HOMESHOP18.
> 
> that's sad.



Yeah. 

Anyway, Congrats Bro. Did you get it in CoD?


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 24, 2013)

EDIT: No Double Tap to wake coming for the 520  

How do you know ? This is outrageous.

Here is the status of Lumia 520 Amber update in India, Scroll through the page> *www.nokia.com/global/support/software-update/wp8-software-update/wp8-availability-in-asia-pacific/


----------



## Flash (Aug 24, 2013)

If you have a Nokia Lumia 52x, 620 or 720, do not expect the update to bring the Double Tap to Unlock feature.
*NOT FAIR NOKIA!!*

Nokia Amber&rsquo;s Double-tap to wake not coming to the Lumia 520, 521, 620 or 720 | WMPoweruser


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 24, 2013)

I am planning to buy this phone for my sister. She won't be playing much games ( a few like temple run,  subway surfer etc etc- Btw are these games on Windows  ) and may click some pics but she'll be browsing net a lot on wifi.  So will  this a good choice for her?
How's it's battery life?


----------



## Flash (Aug 24, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> I am planning to buy this phone for my sister. She won't be playing much games ( a few like temple run,  subway surfer etc etc- Btw are these games on Windows  ) and may click some pics but she'll be browsing net a lot on wifi.  So will  this a good choice for her?
> How's it's battery life?


Temple run - Available.
Subway surfers - Not Available.
Battery - Enough for a day.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 24, 2013)

That lack of double tap tp wake up, although differentiation, is pretty lousy. That is going a bit too deep. 

Really, what are the L620 users getting out of the Amber update anyways?


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 24, 2013)

Yeah its true internet experience is very good on this phone. IE is very fluid. Go for Lumia 520.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 24, 2013)

How is the build quality?  How does it actually feel in hands?


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 24, 2013)

hey gearbox,
                     just read this comment from your link .



> J. Patrick Hefner
> • an hour ago
> 
> This is false. I just bought the Lumia 520, for at&t, it has Amber already installed and has double tap to wake. Not sure this Nokia community manager knows what they are talking about.






> How is the build quality? How does it actually feel in hands?


It surely feels premium and very well built the back cover is satin like smooth.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 24, 2013)

What does amber means?


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 24, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> I am planning to buy this phone for my sister. She won't be playing much games ( a few like temple run,  subway surfer etc etc- Btw are these games on Windows  ) and may click some pics but she'll be browsing net a lot on wifi.  So will  this a good choice for her?
> How's it's battery life?



Remeber that unlike Android, pages are known to be un-loaded from the browser if the memory needs are too high - i.e, the next time you visit that page, the page has to laod again (in ANdroid you'll have the page at the same astateas when you last left it).
Secondly you are limited to a maximum of 6 tabs irrespective of the browser you use. 
Thirdly, no flash support.
Some people are complaining about downloading, I am not sure what the issue is...

If browsing is high on the list of priorities, WP isnt really your best choice, 520 or 920.



deepanshuchg said:


> How is the build quality?  How does it actually feel in hands?



The best feel south of 15k. Not sure how those lenovo models stack up though. Nothing else comes close.



deepanshuchg said:


> What does amber means?



Its an aupdate provided by Nokia. It encompasses the GDR2 update from MS and some of Nokia's in-house improvements.


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 24, 2013)

Merde!! You are correct :

View attachment 11926


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 24, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Remeber that unlike Android, pages are known to be un-loaded from the browser if the memory needs are too high - i.e, the next time you visit that page, the page has to laod again (in ANdroid you'll have the page at the same astateas when you last left it).
> Secondly you are limited to a maximum of 6 tabs irrespective of the browser you use.
> Thirdly, no flash support.
> Some people are complaining about downloading, I am not sure what the issue is...
> ...


The page will load again would not be a problem as there are very few sites which she will open very frequently.  Everytime she would be reading she'll open a new site. 
Again 6 tabs would be enough for her at one moment. Flash won't be problem again because YouTube has its application. Will see what's this downloading issue is. 
Btw does windows has quora application?


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 24, 2013)

It seems that Lumia 720 is the flagship of Nokia.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 24, 2013)

^ You mean the 920, right ?


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 24, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> ^ You mean the 920, right ?



No actually I meant that 720 is getting all the benefits of Lumia update, it has almost all the high-end features (except some premium camera features), so this is the baby of Nokia. 
The pricing strategy is very good.

*Tips for Lumia users*

*Add new ringtones from your PC to your phone*

Connect your phone to your PC with a USB cable, and use the file manager of your PC to move the song you want to the ringtone folder in your phone.

To set the song as your ringtone, in the ringtones+sounds view, tap Ringtone , and under Custom , tap the song.

You can use a song as your ringtone if it is not protected with digital rights management (DRM), and it’s smaller than 30 MB.

Your PC must have Windows Vista, Windows 7, or Windows 8.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 24, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Remeber that unlike Android, pages are known to be un-loaded from the browser if the memory needs are too high - i.e, the next time you visit that page, the page has to laod again (in ANdroid you'll have the page at the same astateas when you last left it).
> Secondly you are limited to a maximum of 6 tabs irrespective of the browser you use.



Shortcomings like these force the user not to opt for WP.

Reloading web page again and again after each minimise defeats the purpose of a so called "smart" phone.

And 6 tabs may not be a problem for a normal person, but as the world is experiencing richer web experience day by day, with presence multiplied every other moment, this is sad. And for techies, I better don't say anything.

I'd also like to say one more thing. If you try to counter every trivial issue/shortcoming of WP, as it has been happening, that doesn't defies from the fact that all these trivial issues, which are actually not of much importance if seen individually apart from some, combine to make an individual seriously disappointed, and eventually ditch ! And this is the bottom line !!

If any finds offensive, please I'd be pleased. You know what, at a point of time, even I was very impressed by WP that I actually thought of buying it and recommended to some people to buy it. But slowly and slowly I am starting to feel that I'd have regretted if I'd bought it.

Sometimes companies compromise small small features which make the end users sad, and WP is fully following that.

It appears like one has to sacrifice too much just for the sake of fluidity. Making devoid of freedom by, hmm castration? (I don't know better word to term it)


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 24, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> No actually I meant that 720 is getting all the benefits of Lumia update, it has almost all the high-end features (except some premium camera features), so this is the baby of Nokia.
> The pricing strategy is very good.
> 
> *Tips for Lumia users*
> ...



I kind of disagree. IMO, 720 is the most overpriced of the first lot. Its a 512MB device just like the 520 which costs only half as much and the 820 was breathing down its neck being only some 5-6k costlier but having the full deal of the 1GB RAM. 720 nearly had nothing going for it except the larger battery and the better lowlight camera, but it still lacked the OIS. But then again, the 920 too looked like it was in no-man's land at the 35+k range, but a lot of people bought it anyways. Thats why I'd consider it Nokia's favourite child.



dashing.sujay said:


> Shortcomings like these force the user not to opt for WP.
> 
> Reloading web page again and again after each minimise defeats the purpose of a so called "smart" phone.
> 
> ...



Your opinion is perfectly valid and if you think I am just a blind fanboy, then you are mistaken 

I had a Xperia ray, something I paid 15k for, and I liked it. But not as much as the 520 I have now. I guess it all boils down to the needs of the user. The things that bug me are the restriction at 6 tabs (although I am ok with the page reloading). I am not sure now, but I am pretty sure that my 920 didt face the page reloading issue. There are issues that annoy me - two presses till I reach the dialer, slow resuming apps like maps, lack of a file-explorer (or the ability to have your file open with the app irrespective of its location), the broken fb app and messaging and stuff like that. Maybe I am an exception, but I still find calls and messaging the most important aspect of a phone and I have been happier in that department with WP (oddly enough, I dont use whatsapp and so I am probably a bad sample to judge the needs of the 'regular' user). I was seriously eyeing the N4 before purchasing the 920 but I have been hard pressed to find one phone that satisfied my needs as well as the 920, and now the 520 (I was looking a for a cheap, good phone after my 920 was stolen). To each his own. 

And regarding 'countering each trivial issue', if you are referring to me, then I am not quite sure what you are pointing at. I remain pretty objective I believe, except when I see someone trolling/trying to pass off opinion as the truth. If anything, in the very comment which you replied to, I was the only one here asking OP to NOT get a WP. I guess thats saying something?


----------



## ShankJ (Aug 25, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^how lame is that?



It sure is..



rdx_halo said:


> Yes It does work in India, I mistakenly rang my phone via Windows Phone when my wife was calling someone, the call was interrupted by a loud sound and her ears were hurt !
> 
> You should try now to lock down your phone.
> 
> ...



That flip cover costed ne ₹130 at Nehru Place.. Been using it for 2 months now..



pranav0091 said:


> @rdx_halo: I'll try again.
> 
> I was asked 750 rupees for that case from a upmarket mobile store here. Flatly told them on their face that I'd rather buy a new back cover than that for that price. Hunting for a screen guard over the weekend. But no case for the 520



Thats outrageous, how can someone ask for ₹750 wen the back cover is itself for just ₹450!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 25, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Your opinion is perfectly valid and *if you think I am just a blind fanboy*, then you are mistaken



When did I say that ? I never meant that buddy .



pranav0091 said:


> I guess it all boils down to the needs of the user.



But smart phones are supposed to re-define a phone's capability. Then comes the users' needs. What if you don't msg, then the company should remove that feature ? Really ? It doesn't matters if you don't use a certain feature or not, but a "smart" phone *must* have some features. Same applies to all other features.



pranav0091 said:


> The things that bug me are the restriction at 6 tabs (although I am ok with the page reloading). I am not sure now, but I am pretty sure that my 920 didt face the page reloading issue. There are issues that annoy me - two presses till I reach the dialer, slow resuming apps like maps, lack of a file-explorer (or the ability to have your file open with the app irrespective of its location), the broken fb app and messaging and stuff like that. Maybe I am an exception, but I still find calls and messaging the most important aspect of a phone and I have been happier in that department with WP (oddly enough, I dont use whatsapp and so I am probably a bad sample to judge the needs of the 'regular' user). I was seriously eyeing the N4 before purchasing the 920 but I have been hard pressed to find one phone that satisfied my needs as well as the 920, and now the 520 (I was looking a for a cheap, good phone after my 920 was stolen). To each his own.



Your uses are too limited to retrieve the full juice of a smartphone (no offence bro  ), or you're too much compromising, nothing wrong with that, and the reason why you're so adaptable to WP.



pranav0091 said:


> And regarding 'countering each trivial issue', if you are referring to me, then I am not quite sure what you are pointing at. I remain pretty objective I believe, except when I see someone trolling/trying to pass off opinion as the truth. If anything, in the very comment which you replied to, I was the only one here asking OP to NOT get a WP. I guess thats saying something?



I'm not at all referring to you mate or any other person in involved in this thread or even forum. It was to every X & Y, who just countered negatives of WP _without accepting it as a negative_. If anybody doesn't need that, fine, ignoring that doesn't make WP any better.

Lastly I would like to say that MS has obviously initiated it in a good direction, but taking a bad turn. If they wan't to become next iPhone, God help them and Good Luck.

PS: If WP fails, I don't care about MS or even about healthy competition, but I will surely feel sad for Nokia. Long live Nokia!


----------



## srkmish (Aug 25, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> PS: If WP fails, I don't care about MS or even about healthy competition, but I will surely feel sad for Nokia. Long live Nokia!



I can see you have installed windows on your sony vaio. Then why would you say "I don't care about MS". Its very strange that the company which has given us the best gaming platform and which you would have certainly enjoyed from childhood till now, you are indifferent to it.

Long live Microsoft  and hope they can sort out the issues with WP8 in future updates.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, I always knew I dont represent everybody, or even the general mass. But it kind of strikes me as odd, that despite all the power of modern smartphones, the only thing a lot of us use is calls and messaging (whatsapp and the ilk contributes to a lot of this), some browsing, some photos, some basic gaming and some forum stuff. And thats when I realised that all I really wanted was a phone that just worked fine with minimum fuss. Not implying that WP8 is the only one which does that (it isnt), but beign a bit of a design freak couldnt help but fall for the 920.  Funny times indeed. 

And yeah, its true that I am pretty adaptible and a fringe user - thats why I take extra care to be objective over here, when suggesting phones or stuff to people. Despite liking WP a lot, I am currently looking to buy a Nexus 7 or maybe the Shield. I tried my hands a little at IOS but came away disappointed on more accounts than one (the OS looks-design was a bummer, but the mini couldnt play Real Racing 3 as well as my friend's gen 1 Nexus 7). To put an end to my ranting, my next phone looks likely to be another Nokia WP8, possibly that rumored phablet, but I will be watching all the others as well, especially if the One phablet can ditch that ultrapixel camera. If I think something else suits my taste and (small) needs better, I will switch. But ATM I am pretty cosy with my L520 despite disappointed that the double tap to wake will not make it to this handset. 

I share the same sentiments too about Nokia. I have had a few phones from them over time, they have worked like a charm and even with WP8 the support has been first-rate. The build only makes it easier to decide - my 920 took a pretty heart-wrenching fall from my table to the floor (luckily it was carpeted, but the phone fell face down) and came out as if nothing had happened. And then it looks and feels like it was built to satisfy an emperor. 

PS: I dont think MS is going to fail this time. They may not challenge the dominance of android, but I guess they will just stick around with some 15-25% share. Competetion is good for everyone, I'll find a phone I like and you'll find one that catches your fancy


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 25, 2013)

srkmish said:


> I can see you have installed windows on your sony vaio. Then why would you say "I don't care about MS". Its very strange that the company which has given us the best gaming platform and which you would have certainly enjoyed from childhood till now, you are indifferent to it.
> 
> Long live Microsoft  and hope they can sort out the issues with WP8 in future updates.



Half baked cake ?

First of all, I have even installed Ubuntu in my "sony vaio". Secondly, I do care about MS. Point which I wanted to project in my previous post was that since MS has been screwing WP (and eventually Nokia), I don't care MS regarding this aspect, if WP fails. Otherwise, I do care about MS. I'm no indifferent to it.



pranav0091 said:


> Well, I always knew I dont represent everybody, or even the general mass. But it kind of strikes me as odd, that despite all the power of modern smartphones, the only thing a lot of us use is calls and messaging (whatsapp and the ilk contributes to a lot of this), some browsing, some photos, some basic gaming and some forum stuff. And thats when I realised that all I really wanted was a phone that just worked fine with minimum fuss. Not implying that WP8 is the only one which does that (it isnt), but beign a bit of a design freak couldnt help but fall for the 920.  Funny times indeed.
> 
> And yeah, its true that I am pretty adaptible and a fringe user - thats why I take extra care to be objective over here, when suggesting phones or stuff to people. Despite liking WP a lot, I am currently looking to buy a Nexus 7 or maybe the Shield. I tried my hands a little at IOS but came away disappointed on more accounts than one (the OS looks-design was a bummer, but the mini couldnt play Real Racing 3 as well as my friend's gen 1 Nexus 7). To put an end to my ranting, my next phone looks likely to be another Nokia WP8, possibly that rumored phablet, but I will be watching all the others as well, especially if the One phablet can ditch that ultrapixel camera. If I think something else suits my taste and (small) needs better, I will switch. But ATM I am pretty cosy with my L520 despite disappointed that the double tap to wake will not make it to this handset.
> 
> ...



15-25% is too too difficult for WP to achieve, at least with how MS is screwing things up. I also encourage good and healthy competition, as it's us, the end customers which gain the most. I'm also in support of WP if MS corrects very basic things it has been lacking. Otherwise, I withdraw my hands.

PS: This is a healthy discussion, not a rant in any manner.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 25, 2013)

H2O said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Anyway, Congrats Bro. Did you get it in CoD?



yes bro. I collected the phone from courier office though, as i couldn't waste no more time to get it on my hands.



Gearbox said:


> If you have a Nokia Lumia 52x, 620 or 720, do not expect the update to bring the Double Tap to Unlock feature.
> *NOT FAIR NOKIA!!*
> 
> Nokia Amber’s Double-tap to wake not coming to the Lumia 520, 521, 620 or 720 | WMPoweruser



too bad do something nokia

hey someone help me. I can not use my "cut" sim card on my lumia, it is not just accepting it. can anybody upload a photo so that i can see how you put your sim. i tried many ways but in vain. my sim may be damaged. can someone upload a pic please, i will try that way.


----------



## ShankJ (Aug 25, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> yes bro. I collected the phone from courier office though, as i couldn't waste no more time to get it on my hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you get it cut properly..?? I damaged my Voda SIM and had to get a new SIM..


----------



## Flash (Aug 25, 2013)

Just go to any mobile shop, and ask them to cut 'micro-sim' from your normal sim.
They've a micro/nano sim card cutter, which cuts a sim into the desired in a jiffy.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Just go to any mobile shop, and ask them to cut 'micro-sim' from your normal sim.
> They've a micro/nano sim card cutter, which cuts a sim into the desired in a jiffy.



this is what i have done. the shop keeper cut it.



ShankJ said:


> Did you get it cut properly..?? I damaged my Voda SIM and had to get a new SIM..



shopkeeper did it.


----------



## Flash (Aug 25, 2013)

Did he cut it on scissors? Maybe he's not trained to cut it..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Did he cut it on scissors? Maybe he's not trained to cut it..



dont know. can you upload a photo of your "cut" sim card?


----------



## Flash (Aug 25, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> dont know. can you upload a photo of your "cut" sim card?


*i.imgur.com/KEs5zxO.jpg


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *i.imgur.com/KEs5zxO.jpg



finally lumia accepted my sim card. thanks a ton for you buddy.


----------



## Flash (Aug 25, 2013)

*www.gracecentered.com/christian_forums/Smileys/default/hug_smiley.gif


----------



## Vyom (Aug 25, 2013)

^^ OMG. That reminded of my semi-scary experience.

I had just bought a new and shiny Lumia 520 as a gift for my dad on father's day. And he seemed happy while unpacking the phone. It was *then* that I came to know that the phone will only except micro SIM. (I guess I didn't research enough before).

It was late at night. I read on Internet, that we can cut the SIM ourself with a blade by accurately measuring the sides. But I didn't have the courage to screw up. So I finally went outside to look for a mobile shop frantically. On the shop I told the shopkeeper him to cut the SIM. He took it, and with a single attempt cut the SIM with a cutter with what seemed like a very cruel way to do it.

When I received the SIM, I noticed that a bit of golden part was also cut along with it. So I raised the concern. Suddenly the face of shopkeeper turned exclamatory. He said, "Oo..Oooo, looks like the SIM was old".  

I thought there would be no way the SIM will work now. But to our amazement, the SIM worked, and we took a big sigh of relief!


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 25, 2013)

Vyom said:


> ^^ OMG. That reminded of my semi-scary experience.
> 
> I had just bought a new and shiny Lumia 520 as a gift for my dad on father's day. And he seemed happy while unpacking the phone. It was *then* that I came to know that the phone will only except micro SIM. (I guess I didn't research enough before).
> 
> ...




I also spent 30 mins searching through internet about microsim cutting and they finally did some surgery over old rejected sim cards, then did the final operation on my Reliance sim > Yes , it was a success. 
Now about memory cards. I have not yet decided on which memory card to choose. Which are you using? I think I will go for class 10 microsdhc card because transferring 8-9 GB of mp3 will take less time in faster cards.


----------



## image (Aug 25, 2013)

Guys, Micro sim cutter costs just 125-150. I think there should be one in everyone's home because most of new mobiles will be coming in micro-sim format. 

micro sim cutter | eBay

I have a micro-sim and that can be used in normal sim phone also, you just need to keep the left-over after cutting the sim with this micro sim cutter.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 25, 2013)

^ The link you gave, have cutters in the range of just 80! Damn, the shopkeeper charges Rs 100 for one cut. Big time profit.
Anyway, if I knew that we can use the micro sim like normal sim, I would have kept the outer shell.


----------



## image (Aug 25, 2013)

And this Rs.80/- + shipping cutter works well, have cut at least 4-5 sim of friends/family. Not even a single problem.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Vyom said:


> ^ The link you gave, have cutters in the range of just 80! Damn, the shopkeeper charges Rs 100 for one cut. Big time profit.
> Anyway, if I knew that we can use the micro sim like normal sim, I would have kept the outer shell.



100 rs for cutting sim card. Thats a complete rip off.
I have cut my sim in one of the local shops for Rs 10.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 26, 2013)

reniarahim1 said:


> 100 rs for cutting sim card. Thats a complete rip off.
> I have cut my sim in one of the local shops for Rs 10.



I was asked 100 per sim at ezone after buying a 20k phone from the same shop just 5 minutes prior. I told him that I'll never buy from there again. 
Then cut it myself with a 80 rupee ebay cutter a friend had.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 26, 2013)

earlier it used to be downloading apps and songs to the memory cards. i guess they have cheated many people telling this. they will download 1/2 gb of crap apps/songs and charge some amount and many people used to fall in this.

now they have found another way of making money i guess


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 26, 2013)

reniarahim1 said:


> earlier it used to be downloading apps and songs to the memory cards. i guess they have cheated many people telling this. they will download 1/2 gb of crap apps/songs and charge some amount and many people used to fall in this.
> 
> now they have found another way of making money i guess




Lumia 625 vs 720 which one is better Value for money?


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 26, 2013)

Depends on needs - large screen -> 625, else the 720 for sure especially since its cheaper right now and has the best battery life of all these phones.



rdx_halo said:


> Lumia 625 vs 720 which one is better Value for money?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 26, 2013)

if you are okie with 4.3 inch screen, then definitely 720 should be the phone of your choice..


----------



## ShankJ (Aug 26, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> I was asked 100 per sim at ezone after buying a 20k phone from the same shop just 5 minutes prior. I told him that I'll never buy from there again.
> Then cut it myself with a 80 rupee ebay cutter a friend had.



got it done for ₹20 but tge downside is that he used a blade and now the sim cannot be used in other cell phones..


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 26, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> got it done for ₹20 but tge downside is that he used a blade and now the sim cannot be used in other cell phones..



Thats bad. A friend of mine got it done for 20 rupees too, but it was using the machine and so no hassles if he ever has the need to use it in older phones..


----------



## H2O (Aug 26, 2013)

Still waiting for the phone to arrive. Those Aramex guys aren't able to give me an estimated time. I called those Snapdeal guys and told them to cancel that order as it has taken way too long. Told them I will be getting from another seller in their site. Snapdeal have given me a Rs. 400/- discount on all mobiles above Rs. 7000/-. Will be using that and getting the L520 for 8.6 K. This time the seller would be Gabbar Deals. Any reviews on them?

Scrap that. It has reached Bhubaneswar. Will collect it tomorrow.


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 26, 2013)

Does anyone bothers about the meaning of *Lumia* ?
Lumia name is derived from the partitive plural form of the word Lumi, which means snow in the Finnish language.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Vyom said:


> ^ The link you gave, have cutters in the range of just 80! Damn, the shopkeeper charges Rs 100 for one cut. Big time profit.
> Anyway, if I knew that we can use the micro sim like normal sim, I would have kept the outer shell.





reniarahim1 said:


> 100 rs for cutting sim card. Thats a complete rip off.
> I have cut my sim in one of the local shops for Rs 10.





pranav0091 said:


> I was asked 100 per sim at ezone after buying a 20k phone from the same shop just 5 minutes prior. I told him that I'll never buy from there again.
> Then cut it myself with a 80 rupee ebay cutter a friend had.


 it was free for meI may be lucky as i bought a screen card at the same shop.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 26, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> Does anyone bothers about the meaning of *Lumia* ?
> Lumia name is derived from the partitive plural form of the word Lumi, which means snow in the Finnish language.



Nice to know. Always thought it was from the latin Lumos meaning light


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 26, 2013)

guys one help. I was not able to set up proxy setting on wifi. only server/url and port is active and i can change these 2. but i cant change subnet mask,gateway, proxy etc on this phone. any workarounds for this? i needed that badly



rdx_halo said:


> Does anyone bothers about the meaning of *Lumia* ?
> Lumia name is derived from the partitive plural form of the word Lumi, which means snow in the Finnish language.


I didn't know that. thanks



H2O said:


> Still waiting for the phone to arrive. Those Aramex guys aren't able to give me an estimated time. I called those Snapdeal guys and told them to cancel that order as it has taken way too long. Told them I will be getting from another seller in their site. Snapdeal have given me a Rs. 400/- discount on all mobiles above Rs. 7000/-. Will be using that and getting the L520 for 8.6 K. This time the seller would be Gabbar Deals. Any reviews on them?
> 
> Scrap that. It has reached Bhubaneswar. Will collect it tomorrow.



good luck. i will order one more lumia 520 for my friend from homeshop18 (if the coupon is still valid.)


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 26, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> guys one help. I was not able to set up proxy setting on wifi. only server/url and port is active and i can change these 2. but i cant change subnet mask,gateway, proxy etc on this phone. any workarounds for this? i needed that badly



I guess the answer is no.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 26, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> I guess the answer is no.



too badi cant connect to college wifi.


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2013)

Guys, look at the poll..
So many in tdf are using L520..


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 26, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> too badi cant connect to college wifi.



No chance of getting the IP allocated automatically? Have you tried?


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 26, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> too badi cant connect to college wifi.



Wait for GDR2 update for your phone.Then you will be able to change it..


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 26, 2013)

Gauravs90 said:


> Wait for GDR2 update for your phone.Then you will be able to change it..



Are you sure?

I have never heard of this as coming as a part of GDR2...


----------



## H2O (Aug 27, 2013)

And, Its HOME!


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 27, 2013)

H2O said:


> And, Its HOME!



Congrats


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2013)

H2O said:


> And, Its HOME!



For a second, i thought Amber arrived to 520!! 
Congrats..


----------



## Piyush (Aug 27, 2013)

Is there any other torrent client for WP?
 I know 1, namely WPtorrent, but in that u8tility, there isnt any function which lets you save files directly to ext SD card.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Amber update not bringing double tap to wake to Lumia 520, 521, 620 and 720


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2013)

Double tap to wake??
Few days before, we heard its not there..

Nokia Amber’s Double-tap to wake not coming to the Lumia 520, 521, 620 or 720 | WMPoweruser

Whom to believe??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 27, 2013)

Any good place in Delhi to buy a good flip cover for 520 ? I need to buy a girly one 

Or should I go to Palika ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 27, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> No chance of getting the IP allocated automatically? Have you tried?



only server/url and port can be changed. nothing like sumnet mask,gateway,dns proxy etc cant be changed. So i can not activate wifi on my collegeI think I have to make hotspot using laptop to access college wifi.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Double tap to wake??
> Few days before, we heard its not there..
> 
> Nokia Amber’s Double-tap to wake not coming to the Lumia 520, 521, 620 or 720 | WMPoweruser
> ...



may be wait for few more weeks and see..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Gauravs90 said:


> Wait for GDR2 update for your phone.Then you will be able to change it..



any proof for this? I needed that badly. I will be in the college for 1 more year only.



H2O said:


> And, Its HOME!



congrats

guys problem again  problems after the other is really irritating me.
I can not use any memory card in the phone. I tried 2gb,4gb and 8 gb and same resulst- sd card not detected. Searching internet shows mixed views and many people have already experienced that. I quick formatted the memory card(2gb) in fat32 format. that did not help. Searching internet gives to try a full format. I tried that also(just now it finished formatting) and that again did not help. it still shows no sd card. some people tell to hard reset. will that really solve the problem?. any help please


----------



## H2O (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2013)

@: rijinpk1
Try your SD card in other mobiles and check whether it's detected or not.. If yes, format the card in that phone and then put the card in your Lumia.
Wait for sometime (sometimes a bit long) .. It will get detected..

Nokia-amber-update-missing-features-lumia-smartphones-affected-need-know.htm


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 28, 2013)

I have an old class 2 Transcend 2 GB card which is getting detected, what card are you using?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 28, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> @: rijinpk1
> Try your SD card in other mobiles and check whether it's detected or not.. If yes, format the card in that phone and then put the card in your Lumia.
> Wait for sometime (sometimes a bit long) .. It will get detected..



memory card works well with my 7210 supernova. I formatted the memory card just now from my 7210, but still, it is not detectedI put memory card for 12 hours without any luck. Is it the hardware problem? I may have to visit the service center tomorrow.



rdx_halo said:


> I have an old class 2 Transcend 2 GB card which is getting detected, what card are you using?



dont know. But the memory card works with every other phone. Also when I insert a memory card, I do not get a clicking sound (which ensures the memory card is seated well) on my lumia. All other phones have this clicking sound when inserting a memory card. I think it is common with all lumias.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 28, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> memory card works well with my 7210 supernova. I formatted the memory card just now from my 7210, but still, it is not detectedI put memory card for 12 hours without any luck. Is it the hardware problem? I may have to visit the service center tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> dont know. But the memory card works with every other phone. Also when I insert a memory card, I do not get a clicking sound (which ensures the memory card is seated well) on my lumia. All other phones have this clicking sound when inserting a memory card. I think it is common with all lumias.



I just got a class 10 UHS 32GB card and it works just fine. Also, there was no clicking sound to mark the insertion. 

Hardware problem?
You have formatted it on a PC right?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 28, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> I just got a class 10 UHS 32GB card and it works just fine. Also, there was no clicking sound to mark the insertion.
> 
> Hardware problem?
> You have formatted it on a PC right?


formatted both on pc(quick as well as full format) and mobile, but no luck. every memory card i inserted is not detected.


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> formatted both on pc(quick as well as full format) and mobile, but no luck. every memory card i inserted is not detected.


Try a *SOFT RESET*.


----------



## srkmish (Aug 28, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if 3rd party media players are there now which can play mkvs?


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Can anyone tell me if 3rd party media players are there now which can play mkvs?


Yes. But it costs.
Yxplayer WP8 | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 28, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> I just got a class 10 UHS 32GB card and it works just fine. Also, there was no clicking sound to mark the insertion.
> 
> Hardware problem?
> You have formatted it on a PC right?



How much did you pay for your card ?


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 28, 2013)

1.8k. There were 1.4k cards, but I went with a UHS casrd for future-proofing myself.

Now I understand why Nokia and HTC refuse to put card slots in their flagships. The music player has become visibly slower on my 520 with the songs moved to the card. :/



rijinpk1 said:


> formatted both on pc(quick as well as full format) and mobile, but no luck. every memory card i inserted is not detected.



Try soft rest. But sounds like a hardware problem to me...


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2013)

I've noticed this thing recently.

When i have more songs in 16GB SD, battery will drain like 3.5~4% / hour. 
Using 2GB SD as the 16GB is corrupted and have to format, now drain is like 2.5~3%/hour.. 

I guess, SD card eats up some power w.r.t to size and content.. 
Maybe..


----------



## ShankJ (Aug 28, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Any good place in Delhi to buy a good flip cover for 520 ? I need to buy a girly one
> 
> Or should I go to Palika ?



Never go to pallika for anything, got the worst quality stuff in Delhi..

Did you try Nehru Place?? My one stop place for anething related to mobiles and laptop..



Gearbox said:


> I've noticed this thing recently.
> 
> When i have more songs in 16GB SD, battery will drain like 3.5~4% / hour.
> Using 2GB SD as the 16GB is corrupted and have to format, now drain is like 2.5~3%/hour..
> ...



my battery drainage never comes below 4, about ~5 most of the time!!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 28, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> Never go to pallika for anything, got the worst quality stuff in Delhi..
> 
> Did you try Nehru Place?? My one stop place for anething related to mobiles and laptop..



Will try, was trying to avoid going too far just for one cover.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 28, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> only server/url and port can be changed. nothing like sumnet mask,gateway,dns proxy etc cant be changed. So i can not activate wifi on my collegeI think I have to make hotspot using laptop to access college wifi.



Yeah, it's also not possible in GDR2. You have to wait until GDR3 I think.. Very bad of microsoft not including this basic feature but on the other way college wifi's are very simple to configure like my college I only have to provide them my MAC address.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 28, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Try a *SOFT RESET*.





pranav0091 said:


> Try soft rest. But sounds like a hardware problem to me...



doesn't delete all the data? will that still fix problem? let me go to the service centre tomorrow and see what nokia guys tell.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 28, 2013)

^ Nope. Soft reset doesnt delete data.

On the other hand if you go to the service centre, ou are guaranteed all data deletion.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 28, 2013)

Gauravs90 said:


> Yeah, it's also not possible in GDR2. You have to wait until GDR3 I think.. Very bad of microsoft not including this basic feature but on the other way college wifi's are very simple to configure like my college I only have to provide them my MAC address.


too bad will try making hotspot from a laptop and I hope that will solve the wifi problem



pranav0091 said:


> ^ Nope. Soft reset doesnt delete data.
> 
> On the other hand if you go to the service centre, ou are guaranteed all data deletion.


what does soft reset do? what informations will be kept and what informations will be deleted?


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> what does soft reset do? what informations will be kept and what informations will be deleted?


How to reset your Nokia Lumia 520 running Windows Phone 8 | NokNok.tv


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 28, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> I just got a class 10 UHS 32GB card and it works just fine. Also, there was no clicking sound to mark the insertion.



Which brand of SD card ? Sandisk ?


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 28, 2013)

Sony. Sandisk is known to have issues on Samsung phones. So steered away from it, just in case.


----------



## H2O (Aug 29, 2013)

Any good apps for football scores etc?

Also any apps similar to swype?


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 29, 2013)

H2O said:


> Any good apps for football scores etc?
> 
> Also any apps similar to swype?



Cannot change keyboard. (Although on a personal note, this is the BEST keyboard I have used and I have used swype and a couple of others)

I'll let you know about the football apps. I forgot their names for now


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 29, 2013)

H2O said:


> Any good apps for football scores etc?
> 
> Also any apps similar to swype?



Check the must-have apps thread. It's here somewhere.


----------



## H2O (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah. I checked that. Found a couple of apps. Was wondering if there are more good apps.

And, Thanks Pranav!


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 29, 2013)

espn soccernet -> very nice app..u can try this out..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 29, 2013)

H2O said:


> Yeah. I checked that. Found a couple of apps. Was wondering if there are more good apps.
> 
> And, Thanks Pranav!



ESPNFC. It's in the Apps from Nokia section on the Store.


----------



## H2O (Aug 29, 2013)

Cheers. Looks good.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 29, 2013)

@ pranav0091- Have you been able to update your 920 with the latest amber update?


----------



## H2O (Aug 29, 2013)

Any good racing games that will work in L520?


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2013)

H2O said:


> Any good racing games that will work in L520?


There's a section named 'Racing' under Games in store.. Check it.. 
Asphalt is good, but it costs..


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> @ pranav0091- Have you been able to update your 920 with the latest amber update?



No. I lost it. 

I will remove it from the signature...


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2013)

Why not update to 520?


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 29, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Why not update to 520?



Done 
Dont feel like removing that 920 from the siggy


----------



## H2O (Aug 29, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> There's a section named 'Racing' under Games in store.. Check it..
> Asphalt is good, but it costs..



Cheers, mate.

It works in L520, right?

I saw those games but wanted to know if they worked in L520 or not.


----------



## image (Aug 29, 2013)

Any media player for 520 which can browse the files from NAS ?


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 29, 2013)

H2O said:


> Cheers, mate.
> 
> It works in L520, right?
> 
> I saw those games but wanted to know if they worked in L520 or not.



Any game that you can see and download on the phone works on it 

But there arent all that many games AFAIK. A lot of em are crap


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 29, 2013)

finally memory card problem resolved by a hard reset cheers


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 29, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> finally memory card problem resolved by a hard reset cheers



Weird. I wouldnt be like 'cheers' if I were you.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 29, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Weird. I wouldnt be like 'cheers' if I were you.



it was just a week old. so hard reset was not a problem and it is not my memory card. when i purchase a memory card after 3-4 months and phone requires a reset to accept it, then I am screwed.


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey guys how do you quit/exit IE from L520? If I hit the back button then the previous page starts load ...... bizarre problem...


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 29, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> Hey guys how do you quit/exit IE from L520? If I hit the back button then the previous page starts load ...... bizarre problem...



The ideal case is you dont EXIT from IE. Not just IE, but ANY app. Just press the windown button and return to the startscreen. Thats how it was designed to be used.

On the other hand if you really want to exit IE, then do the following quick fix.

Under IE > settings set the button next to the address bar to see the tabs. Now when you want to exit, just press this 'tab' button and close the tabs by pressing on the X mark on them. Once you close all tabs, pressing back gets you to homescreen or the last used app.

Even though it might seem odd, I really urge you to use the 'press windows key to get back to homescreen and forget about the app' approach. Thats how the OS was designed to be used - with minimum app-maintenance. I have switched to this style and really like it now


----------



## srkmish (Aug 29, 2013)

Can any audiophile or music lover comment on the sound quality in 520. As compared to say a rockboxed Sansa clip plus , how would you describe the music quality in percentage when used with a good earphone say - Creative Ep630


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks  Owl , I really appreciate your help.



srkmish said:


> Can any audiophile or music lover comment on the sound quality in 520. As compared to say a rockboxed Sansa clip plus , how would you describe the music quality in percentage when used with a good earphone say - Creative Ep630


When using with a very good headphone, the sound is clear, natural. But don't expect heavy bass. The soundstage is fairly good. If you are not being over-conscious about the sound quality, it won't be a problem. Don't compare it with Sansa/Ipod because they are dedicated Music payer. 
I have a old Sony Ericson W 395 which has better sound quality than Lumia 520. But again Lumia is not bad either. Its good for all types of music.

Today I got a update about some sound enhancement (1MB file) downloaded but did not notice any difference. The Audio Enhancement tab under the settings menu is still empty. But I know that MS will put some eq there in near future.


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> Today I got a update about some sound enhancement (1MB file) downloaded but did not notice any difference. The Audio Enhancement tab under the settings menu is still empty. But I know that MS will put some eq there in near future.



I guess, it will show something when you connect "Purity" headphones..


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm using MEE Electronics M9 which is far better than stock earphones.


----------



## H2O (Aug 30, 2013)

Thinking of getting a 16GB Memory Card. These are the two options:-

SanDisk SDSDQUA-016G-U46A 16 GB Memory Card - SanDisk: Flipkart.com

AND

SanDisk Memory Card MicroSDHC 16GB - SanDisk: Flipkart.com

Which one would be better?


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 30, 2013)

This one would be better as its a class 10 card [ offers much more speed]. : SanDisk SDSDQUA-016G-U46A 16 GB Memory Card - SanDisk: Flipkart.com 

The other one is a class 4 card. IF you are on a budget constraint, go for class 4 ( rs. 625 ). but, imo, the class 10 is more vfm. 

Do check whether Lumia 520 is compatible with class 10 cards ( usually, most newer phones are compatible though )


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 31, 2013)

How much battery life can we get in this situation from L520?
1.continuos web browsing on 3G/WiFi
2.continuos gaming/video watching.
Can it sustain a day of moderate usage(some gaming,surfing,videos,apps etc)


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 31, 2013)

Nokia Lumia 520 goes through our extended battery testing regime, see how it managed - GSMArena Blog

Thats not a hard and fast number, just compare it with some other phone values. It can last more than a day easily for me - almost tow days, but lately my usage has gotten really light.


----------



## Flash (Aug 31, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> How much battery life can we get in this situation from L520?
> 1.continuos web browsing on 3G/WiFi
> 2.continuos gaming/video watching.
> Can it sustain a day of moderate usage(some gaming,surfing,videos,apps etc)


Gaming eats up a battery life easily.


----------



## motorazor143 (Aug 31, 2013)

Bought a yellow Nokia lumia 520 from HS 18 for 8.9k. i have been using it for a week now and initial impressions are good. I was using a samsung galaxy pro prior to buying the lumia. the thing i love the most about the new lumia is lag free usage. Android was very slow and laggy in my old Mobile. Music quality through headphone is good.

can somebody give me some tips to improve battery life. I can't seem to get more than 13 - 14 hrs of battery life. brightness settings is set to " medium" & wifi is used for around 2 - 3 hours. i hardly game. Battery is draining out badly during music playback also. on an average when i'm browsing through wifi battery drains @ 15% as per battery app.


----------



## H2O (Aug 31, 2013)

Use this app called insider. It might help you.



ashs1 said:


> This one would be better as its a class 10 card [ offers much more speed]. : SanDisk SDSDQUA-016G-U46A 16 GB Memory Card - SanDisk: Flipkart.com
> 
> The other one is a class 4 card. IF you are on a budget constraint, go for class 4 ( rs. 625 ). but, imo, the class 10 is more vfm.
> 
> Do check whether Lumia 520 is compatible with class 10 cards ( usually, most newer phones are compatible though )



Thanks, Bro.

So, I guess class 10 card it is.


----------



## Flash (Aug 31, 2013)

motorazor143 said:


> Bought a yellow Nokia lumia 520 from HS 18 for 8.9k. i have been using it for a week now and initial impressions are good. I was using a samsung galaxy pro prior to buying the lumia. the thing i love the most about the new lumia is lag free usage. Android was very slow and laggy in my old Mobile. Music quality through headphone is good.
> 
> can somebody give me some tips to improve battery life. I can't seem to get more than 13 - 14 hrs of battery life. brightness settings is set to " medium" & wifi is used for around 2 - 3 hours. i hardly game. Battery is draining out badly during music playback also. on an average when i'm browsing through wifi battery drains @ 15% as per battery app.


Try this tips..
Battery Advisor Booster Saver Doctor | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (United States)


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 31, 2013)

motorazor143 said:


> Bought a yellow Nokia lumia 520 from HS 18 for 8.9k. i have been using it for a week now and initial impressions are good. I was using a samsung galaxy pro prior to buying the lumia. the thing i love the most about the new lumia is lag free usage. Android was very slow and laggy in my old Mobile. Music quality through headphone is good.
> 
> can somebody give me some tips to improve battery life. I can't seem to get more than 13 - 14 hrs of battery life. brightness settings is set to " medium" & wifi is used for around 2 - 3 hours. i hardly game. Battery is draining out badly during music playback also. on an average when i'm browsing through wifi battery drains @ 15% as per battery app.



Dont worry, the battery life improves.

By wifi I suppose only light browsing, because I have Wifi ON 24x7 (for email sync/chat, not browsing) and I get nearly 1.5 days of battery life on average...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 1, 2013)

can we send an app from l520 to another l520 using bluetooth or any other app?

can we send an app from l520 to another l520 using bluetooth or any other app?


----------



## rdx_halo (Sep 1, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> can we send an app from l520 to another l520 using bluetooth or any other app?
> 
> can we send an app from l520 to another l520 using bluetooth or any other app?



Probably no !

Does android gives this facility ?


----------



## rdx_halo (Sep 1, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> can we send an app from l520 to another l520 using bluetooth or any other app?
> 
> can we send an app from l520 to another l520 using bluetooth or any other app?



Probably no !

Does android gives this facility ?


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 1, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> can we send an app from l520 to another l520 using bluetooth or any other app?
> 
> can we send an app from l520 to another l520 using bluetooth or any other app?



No.

I see what you are trying to do there


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 1, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> can we send an app from l520 to another l520 using bluetooth or any other app?
> 
> can we send an app from l520 to another l520 using bluetooth or any other app?



No.

I see what you are trying to do there


----------



## noob (Sep 1, 2013)

Can anyone confirm if class 10 SD cards are compatible with Lumia 520 ?


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 1, 2013)

noob said:


> Can anyone confirm if class 10 SD cards are compatible with Lumia 520 ?



Yes. But moving music to the card has made my 520 significantly, visibly slower when accessing music hub under "artists".
If you dont have any particular reason, why not buy class 6 and see ?


----------



## noob (Sep 2, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Yes. But moving music to the card has made my 520 significantly, visibly slower when accessing music hub under "artists".
> If you dont have any particular reason, why not buy class 6 and see ?



Are you sure ? Isn't class 10 faster than class 6 ?

Second question, any file manager app to view folders on SD cards ? I need it to manually play few educational videos manually located in various folders. In Videos app on WP, i see all my videos but they are not in the order i want. All i want is, navigate to folder, tap on file to play it.


----------



## Flash (Sep 2, 2013)

noob said:


> Second question, any file manager app to view folders on SD cards ? I need it to manually play few educational videos manually located in various folders. In Videos app on WP, i see all my videos but they are not in the order i want. All i want is, navigate to folder, tap on file to play it.



Kirik SD File Viewer Lite | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)

For this to use, you've to place your videos outside the "Videos" folder (in a separate folder or maybe).


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 2, 2013)

noob said:


> Are you sure ? Isn't class 10 faster than class 6 ?
> 
> Second question, any file manager app to view folders on SD cards ? I need it to manually play few educational videos manually located in various folders. In Videos app on WP, i see all my videos but they are not in the order i want. All i want is, navigate to folder, tap on file to play it.



yes, but only on natively supprted devices..


----------



## noob (Sep 2, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> yes, but only on natively supprted devices..



Like ? which WP devices ? Card reader in Lumia 520 does not support native class 10 SD card reading ?


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 2, 2013)

noob said:


> Like ? which WP devices ? Card reader in Lumia 520 does not support native class 10 SD card reading ?



Not like that. I meant that AFAIK, there are devices that natively support high speed reads and then there are devices that dont. Looks to me like there is hardly any phone that supports the UHS standard but all natively support the class 6 standard. If not natively supported, then the class 10 will underperform to work only at class 6 levels (like what happens when you plug in a x16 PCIE card to a x4 slot or a USB 3 device to a USB 2 port)

I may be wrong on this, so better research up some more.

What I can say for sure is that accessing files from the Card (Mine is a 32G class 10 UHS1 Sony) is MASSIVELY slower under the music player as opposed to having the same files on the phone on the L520. I dont know if thats the same case with all phones, WP or Android (If yes I'm doubly glad that HTC and Nokia have 32G versions of their flagships and makes a lot of sense why they seem so hesitant to include SD card slots)


----------



## noob (Sep 2, 2013)

Have you tried with some other brands like Samsung/Transcend/ScanDisk ? I think this might be the problem specific to SONY cards.....


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 2, 2013)

noob said:


> Have you tried with some other brands like Samsung/Transcend/ScanDisk ? I think this might be the problem specific to SONY cards.....



Possible, but highly unlikely. I'll try out with some other card though... The problem is that for any fair comparison I need a 32GB card and none of my firends have one.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 2, 2013)

DO anyone here plays *Uno & Friends*?
My phone gets heated quickly while playing that game.


----------



## LegendKiller (Sep 2, 2013)

bought this phone 2 days back for my mom and this phone at this price just blows you away....... .Amazing fluidity of the os.....no lag....no stutter......it has all the app like whatsapp/fb/twitter etc and the screen is awesome too.

real a great product at a great price.


----------



## rdx_halo (Sep 3, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Not like that. I meant that AFAIK, there are devices that natively support high speed reads and then there are devices that dont. Looks to me like there is hardly any phone that supports the UHS standard but all natively support the class 6 standard. If not natively supported, then the class 10 will underperform to work only at class 6 levels (like what happens when you plug in a x16 PCIE card to a x4 slot or a USB 3 device to a USB 2 port)
> 
> I may be wrong on this, so better research up some more.
> 
> What I can say for sure is that accessing files from the Card (Mine is a 32G class 10 UHS1 Sony) is MASSIVELY slower under the music player as opposed to having the same files on the phone on the L520. I dont know if thats the same case with all phones, WP or Android (If yes I'm doubly glad that HTC and Nokia have 32G versions of their flagships and makes a lot of sense why they seem so hesitant to include SD card slots)



I think you are right. Can you please tell me how to details of image (metadata) in albums. Also I can not see dates of pic on which it has been taken. I don't understand why MS has missed out so may basic features....

guys how to the screen sensitivity adjustment in Lumia?


----------



## NL520 (Sep 3, 2013)

Microsoft buying Nokia!!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 3, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> Does android gives this facility ?



yes. I dont know whether through wifi or bluetooh. If you dont have any apps on your mobile, you can just send from another phone saving downloading time. Of course you may need apk files for that.


pranav0091 said:


> No.
> 
> I see what you are trying to do there



I didn't get you? can you please little more specific


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 3, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> yes. I dont know whether through wifi or bluetooh. If you dont have any apps on your mobile, you can just send from another phone saving downloading time. Of course you may need apk files for that.
> 
> 
> I didn't get you? can you please little more specific



You just answered your own question 
Sending .apks is called piracy, especially when the actual app is not free.



rdx_halo said:


> I think you are right. Can you please tell me how to details of image (metadata) in albums. Also I can not see dates of pic on which it has been taken. I don't understand why MS has missed out so may basic features....
> 
> guys how to the screen sensitivity adjustment in Lumia?



There is no native way to view metadata. 

The camera360 app sorts pics on the basis of date I believe. Its a beautiful app.

Go to settings > display+touch. Thats what you wanted?


----------



## Flash (Sep 3, 2013)

Windows Phone brings global competition to iOS and Android | Mobile - CNET News


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 4, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> You just answered your own question
> Sending .apks is called piracy, especially when the actual app is not free.



not everyone send pirated app to the their own phone. If you bought a new phone and do not want to download stuffs again, it is great idea to send the app form some other phone.it saves bandwidth and time. I didn't even thought about piracy there

Also i think video files cant be sent to any other mobile from l520 using bluetooth?


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 4, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> not everyone send pirated app to the their own phone. If you bought a new phone and do not want to download stuffs again, it is great idea to send the app form some other phone.it saves bandwidth and time. I didn't even thought about piracy there
> 
> Also i think video files cant be sent to any other mobile from l520 using bluetooth?



Hehe 

I am not calling you a willing pirate, but just pointed that 'technically' thats what it is. When the apps are free I am not sure what to classify as. 

Nope 



pranav0091 said:


> You just answered your own question
> Sending .apks is called piracy, especially when the actual app is not free.
> 
> 
> ...



Sorting by date is available. I was wrong. 

Go to the Photo hub > albums > scroll right to 'date'


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 4, 2013)

properties window is really missing.also  Bluetooth can only be activated by going to the settings.no option to turn it on while sending files.



pranav0091 said:


> Hehe
> 
> I am not calling you a willing pirate, but just pointed that 'technically' thats what it is. When the apps are free I am not sure what to classify as.
> 
> Nope


no problem


----------



## rdx_halo (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeah we can see the pictures arranged by date , BUT dates are not displayed ! Only months ..... Suppose under August I can see the pics I have taken in Aug, but on which dates ? No MS won't let you know that.... I think too many cooks has spoilt the broth for Microsoft and whats more NOKIA IS SOLD TO MS.........

hey guys how to tether Lumia 520 with laptop?


----------



## motorazor143 (Sep 6, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> Yeah we can see the pictures arranged by date , BUT dates are not displayed ! Only months ..... Suppose under August I can see the pics I have taken in Aug, but on which dates ? No MS won't let you know that.... I think too many cooks has spoilt the broth for Microsoft and whats more NOKIA IS SOLD TO MS.........
> 
> hey guys how to tether Lumia 520 with laptop?


.     go to settings and select internet sharing and turn it on for tetgering


----------



## H2O (Sep 6, 2013)

Can't decided whether to buy Class-4 MicroSD Card or Class-10 MicroSD Card!


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 6, 2013)

H2O said:


> Can't decided whether to buy Class-4 MicroSD Card or Class-10 MicroSD Card!




Simple : If read/write speed is important for you, get a class 10 card.
If you don't care about speed & just need the extra space, get a class 4 card.


----------



## rdx_halo (Sep 7, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> Simple : If read/write speed is important for you, get a class 10 card.
> If you don't care about speed & just need the extra space, get a class 4 card.



But does Lumia 520 use class 10 speed or it just downgrades it to class 6 or 4 ? I think one user has written that it downgrades.


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 7, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> But does Lumia 520 use class 10 speed or it just downgrades it to class 6 or 4 ? I think one user has written that it downgrades.



AFAIK, Class 10 or UHS is not automatically supported (It works without any issues, but may not run at the class 10 speeds). If it were I believe Nokia would have noted as much.

I repeat again - unless one has a SPECIFIC NEED to buy a class 10 card (no, using it in you L520 doesnt count as one) you are better off with a class 6/4 card.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 8, 2013)

is amber update for l520 released?

check here *www.nokia.com/in-en/windows-phone-...7143&uid=3011113741&campid=12589&Idate=130904


----------



## sandynator (Sep 8, 2013)

Few hrs back my friend got a demo piece of Lumia 520 at 7k [with 11 mnths co. warranty & in new condition].
We are new to WP so can anyone of you recommend me some good & must required apps/games for lumia 520.

Any other thing which we should take care off??

Thanks in Advance.
*
EDIT: Just saw the Must Have Apps thread by gearbox.
Thanks.*


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 8, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Few hrs back my friend got a demo piece of Lumia 520 at 7k [with 11 mnths co. warranty & in new condition].
> We are new to WP so can anyone of you recommend me some good & must required apps/games for lumia 520.
> 
> Any other thing which we should take care off??
> ...



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/173439-must-have-apps-games-windows-phone.html

Also, turn off automatic photo upload to Skydrive under settings.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 8, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/173439-must-have-apps-games-windows-phone.html
> 
> Also, turn off automatic photo upload to Skydrive under settings.



thanks bro.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 9, 2013)

Pls clear some of my doubts
1. will amber update add up any functionality to it?
2. which games are supported both free and paid? 
3. What are the payment mode to purchase game and app?
4. Is there wifi hotspot ?
5. Do we get gps and all sensors?
6. 512 mb ram will suffice or not unlike android which lags after few days and moderate apps.
7. Lack of file mgr in wp, will this hamper in any way?
8. Is resale value better? May sell it off in 6 mnths if do not like wp ecosystem.
9. Pls shed some light on nokia music.

Thanks in advance


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 9, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Pls clear some of my doubts
> 1. will amber update add up any functionality to it?
> *Yes. FM radio and 'fix' for 'others' storage bug.   *
> 2. which games are supported both free and paid?
> ...


.......


----------



## sandynator (Sep 10, 2013)

thanks a lot pranav.
By games I meant the popular games from other platforms like temple run series, subway surfer(I read somewhere its coming on wp), nfs series and asphalt (saw an youtube video of asphalt heat gameplay on lumia 520 but could not find it on indian market )  

Please confirm if I can access  the music files downloaded from nokia music after 3 mnths even if I decide not subscribe for it? Will I be able to transfer that music files to other devices?


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 10, 2013)

sandynator said:


> thanks a lot pranav.
> By games I meant the popular games from other platforms like temple run series, subway surfer(I read somewhere its coming on wp), nfs series and asphalt (saw an youtube video of asphalt heat gameplay on lumia 520 but could not find it on indian market )
> 
> Please confirm if I can access  the music files downloaded from nokia music after 3 mnths even if I decide not subscribe for it? Will I be able to transfer that music files to other devices?



Some versions of Temple Run are available, no subway surfer, Asphalt 7 is also available.

Yes the downloaded music is DRM free and so you can keep them or copy them to other devices even after 3 months.


----------



## kaudey (Sep 11, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Please confirm if I can access  the music files downloaded from nokia music after 3 mnths even if I decide not subscribe for it? Will I be able to transfer that music files to other devices?



Please be aware that music downloaded from nokia music on your phone will be of lower bit rate than downloaded on PC. I dont know if we can set the bit rate higher for phone downloads.


----------



## ShankJ (Sep 11, 2013)

sandynator said:


> thanks a lot pranav.
> By games I meant the popular games from other platforms like temple run series, subway surfer(I read somewhere its coming on wp), nfs series and asphalt (saw an youtube video of asphalt heat gameplay on lumia 520 but could not find it on indian market )
> 
> Please confirm if I can access  the music files downloaded from nokia music after 3 mnths even if I decide not subscribe for it? Will I be able to transfer that music files to other devices?



Temple run 1 is presently available and so is Asphalt 7 in the store but the later is paid..


----------



## sandynator (Sep 11, 2013)

Just confused with Huawei W1 & Lumia 520!!!

Guys do you think *Huawei Ascend W1* will better than *lumia 520*??
Read somewhere that it will be priced around 10k but has 4gb internal memory only, no info on WIFI hotspot, W1 has led flash, front camera & better battery 1950mAH.

Microsoft has also commented that they will be reducing the prices of lumia series by $30.
Should I wait? or just get lumia 520. [btw will be getting it for 7k with 11 mnths warranty]


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 11, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Just confused with Huawei W1 & Lumia 520!!!
> 
> Guys do you think *Huawei Ascend W1* will better than *lumia 520*??
> Read somewhere that it will be priced around 10k but has 4gb internal memory only, no info on WIFI hotspot, W1 has led flash, front camera & better battery 1950mAH.
> ...



Anything with less than 8G of internal memory is an immediate FAIL from my side until the others folder stops taking up space (which is never, since MS claims that it has fixed it in GDR2 and it still takes up ~2G it seems)


----------



## NitalJoshi (Sep 11, 2013)

ohh at last i got lumia 520


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes. Other storage is a nightware for all WP8 users.
Adding to that, some games like Asphalt 7 will eat up 1GB of 4GB easily.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 14, 2013)

Guys please help me to download apps on my lumia 520.
I'm getting some error code while logging into my MS account [outlook] even after creating new nokia account.
0x80048264
&
8004889d

please help!
what i'm doing wrong here?


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 14, 2013)

Nokia account is not needed for downloading apps.

Are you seeing this error in the app marketplace?
If yes, dont worry, just try after a couple of hours. If not, where exactly are you seeing this error?


----------



## sandynator (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes, it was in app market as well as while using adding an account option.

I still remember before setting up any account I could download some 150mb size map of Maharashtra & Goa region.

Should I reset the phone? Will my contacts & photos will get deleted? 
What pointer should I remember while resetting the phone?

Also tell me from where to select 3g & 2g data?


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 14, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Yes, it was in app market as well as while using adding an account option.
> 
> I still remember before setting up any account I could download some 150mb size map of Maharashtra & Goa region.
> 
> ...



You couldnt possibly have setup your phone without getting an MS account. So everything in the phone (like contacts, photos - only if you choose, and apps and settings) gets uploaded to the cloud under the default account..

No need to do anything. MS store hits these errors once in a while, just wait for a few hours and it goes away.

Just to be sure, do the following.

Settings > backup > set app list + settings and messages to use backup and manually back them up.

3G vs 2G"
Settings > mobile network


----------



## sandynator (Sep 15, 2013)

thanks lot pranav.
Everything seems ok except other memory after an reset just had to redo all stuff.

So for selecting 3g and 2g data  mobile network under setting is only option. Speed in 2g seems to be slow compared to my sony ericsson cedar j108i.

Microsoft needs to address these minor issues asap especially the major other memory issue. 
Initially had thought 8gb memory would suffice me but would have to get at-least 8gb card.

Wp8 is refreshing change. Ms needs to address the issues asap then they definitely have a future.


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 15, 2013)

I hope you didn't have to reset the phone now?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 15, 2013)

So when is Amber update being launched for Lumia 520?
Today my dad asked that the phone have no FM? I wanted the phone to get FM before he asked.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 15, 2013)

Ok 1 problem
In my apps menu screen, there is this alphabets showing up according to apps installed, like "a" will have all the apps starting with letter "a" and so on. How to disable this feature?


----------



## Flash (Sep 15, 2013)

^ You can't.
Once the apps reach certain limit, it will be sorted alphabetically by the letters.


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 15, 2013)

BTW you can tap on the alphabets to quickly jump to other alphabets, if you havent noticed...


----------



## sandynator (Sep 15, 2013)

Guys let me know how do you protect your phone?
Which screen guard is best suited for outdoors especially in sunlight?

I got one Capdase softjacket case which had screen guard free in it but its not smooth at all, my fingers feels like sticking on it  after long usage.  

Can we get some quality flip case like *NILLIKIN's* for Lumia 520 here in India?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 15, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ You can't.
> Once the apps reach certain limit, it will be sorted alphabetically by the letters.



it was in alphabetical order previously too, so why did this happen now?


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 15, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Guys let me know how do you protect your phone?
> Which screen guard is best suited for outdoors especially in sunlight?
> 
> I got one Capdase softjacket case which had screen guard free in it but its not smooth at all, my fingers feels like sticking on it  after long usage.
> ...



I use no case, just Molife's matte screen guard. Its got great touch-feel but does blur the screen a bit, has mild rainbowing and isnt the greatest when it comes to outdoor visibility. Outdoor visibility is best with no screen guard of any sort. I can vouch for that much.



Piyush said:


> it was in alphabetical order previously too, so why did this happen now?



When the list becomes too long, it needs multiple scrools to gt to the bottom, say an appname sarting with 'Y'. This is a feature to ease it up. Basically you swipe to the right, tap on the alphabet 'A' and then it opens up a alphabet grid. Then you tap on 'Y' to get to youtube. 

Its the same in the default music player too, and it works brilliantly. Its one of those little things that I have now come to love.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 15, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> When the list becomes too long, it needs multiple scrools to gt to the bottom, say an appname sarting with 'Y'. This is a feature to ease it up. Basically you swipe to the right, tap on the alphabet 'A' and then it opens up a alphabet grid. Then you tap on 'Y' to get to youtube.
> 
> Its the same in the default music player too, and it works brilliantly. Its one of those little things that I have now come to love.



Hmm may be I'm kinda not happy with that because my list isnt that too big, think of it like having 1-2 apps under each letter, leaving some exceptions like letter n, s, etc.


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Hmm may be I'm kinda not happy with that because my list isnt that too big, think of it like having 1-2 apps under each letter, leaving some exceptions like letter n, s, etc.



It adds only one row per alphabet...

In any case, recent leaks show that sorting by most used is coming up in GDR3, if I remember correctly.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 15, 2013)

Is there a way of installing .XAP file without sd card??

BTW will class 10 cards be beneficial for lumia 520?


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 15, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Is there a way of installing .XAP file without sd card??
> 
> BTW will class 10 cards be beneficial for lumia 520?



Not unless you have a dev account.

Not really, but if you look far ahead into the future you may buy a class 10. Else a class 6 is sufficient.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 15, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Not unless you have a dev account.
> 
> Not really, but if you look far ahead into the future you may buy a class 10. Else a class 6 is sufficient.



thanks a ton bro.
So you mean to say with sd card installing .XAP apps & games is possible & I do not require dev account?? Just clarifying...

Is app transfer to sd card possible in windows phone 8 especially in lumia 520??


----------



## Vyom (Sep 15, 2013)

Vyom said:


> So when is Amber update being launched for Lumia 520?
> Today my dad asked that the phone have no FM? I wanted the phone to get FM before he asked.



Only two things can happen. Either everyone got the update except me, or no one cares about Amber update anymore.


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 15, 2013)

sandynator said:


> thanks a ton bro.
> So you mean to say with sd card installing .XAP apps & games is possible & I do not require dev account?? Just clarifying...
> 
> Is app transfer to sd card possible in windows phone 8 especially in lumia 520??



Yes, but you do need internet connectivity for the fact that the xap will be cross checked with the marketplace data to check for the app version number. Thats what I know, I havent tried this myself.

Not possible. Although, I read somewhere that the Nokia maps data can be transfereed to the SD card.



Vyom said:


> Only two things can happen. Either everyone got the update except me, or no one cares about Amber update anymore.



A little more patience


----------



## sandynator (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks again. Will try it soon after getting a card. 
I was trying to download asphalt 7 trial through wifi but it failed many times [may be some thing to do with the other storage] so this route may help me.

I do have wifi access but no 3g data.


----------



## Flash (Sep 15, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Not possible. Although, I read somewhere that the Nokia maps data can be transfereed to the SD card.


Yes, we can. Using it..
Only downside is, maps will be a bit slower.



sandynator said:


> I was trying to download asphalt 7 trial through wifi but it failed many times [may be some thing to do with the other storage] so this route may help me.


Asphalt 7 is some 520MB i guess. Downloading that much via wifi on mobile, is a bit lame. Download in PC, and then install it manually.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 15, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Only two things can happen. Either everyone got the update except me, or no one cares about Amber update anymore.



A nokia store guy told me that new stocks of lumia 520 are coming up with update but OTA update is not out, may come by end of sept.



Gearbox said:


> Yes, we can. Using it..
> Only downside is, maps will be a bit slower.
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!! app transfer to SD card possible, what a relief.. 
thanks a lot.

Yepp!! very foolish of me to try download 512 mb app.


----------



## Flash (Sep 15, 2013)

sandynator said:


> WOW!! app transfer to SD card possible, what a relief..
> thanks a lot.


Man, it's not the app transfer. You can transfer the downloaded maps to SD card.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 16, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Man, it's not the app transfer. You can transfer the downloaded maps to SD card.



oopsie....

Found one glitch.....
Alarm don't work when phone switched off .

Its with all windows phone I guess, hope its solved in next update.


----------



## Flash (Sep 16, 2013)

I found one more... 

We can't rename the Mobile name to some other, in Bluetooth.


----------



## Flash (Sep 17, 2013)

Nokia Lumia Bittersweet Shimmer update spotted online


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 21, 2013)

I am experiencing some problems with the phone. Random reboots and hanging. I have to remove the battery when it is hanged. I dont know what exactly went wrong. Did you guys have similar problems? Just noticed it a day ago that phone  seems to hanging too often. Will look for a week.

hanging happens mainly when i open maps. it is highly irritating me


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 21, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> I am experiencing some problems with the phone. Random reboots and hanging. I have to remove the battery when it is hanged. I dont know what exactly went wrong. Did you guys have similar problems? Just noticed it a day ago that phone  seems to hanging too often. Will look for a week.
> 
> hanging happens mainly when i open maps. it is highly irritating me



Does the phone not repond to even the start button ?


Not sure. I have had one random reboot so far from mine.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 21, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Does the phone not repond to even the start button ?
> 
> 
> Not sure. I have had one random reboot so far from mine.



even pressing the power button for long does not do anything.no keys work at all. it rebooted 3-4 times today alone.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Sep 21, 2013)

press and hold power button and then press and hold volume down button for 10 sec. This will reboot your device without removing the battery.


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 21, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> even pressing the power button for long does not do anything.no keys work at all. it rebooted 3-4 times today alone.



What new apps did you install recently ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 22, 2013)

Gauravs90 said:


> press and hold power button and then press and hold volume down button for 10 sec. This will reboot your device without removing the battery.


did not help me



pranav0091 said:


> What new apps did you install recently ?


many apps where installed, but nothing recently. I will look in to the issue for a week and will decide later what to do.


----------



## sksundram (Sep 22, 2013)

So my elder brother, a Nokia 520 user, told me many a times that the fonts on his phone got unusually bigger at times like when he was surfing internet once or when he unlocked it after taking it out of his jeans pocket. it happens randomly. what could be the reason? is it a software glitch?


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 22, 2013)

sksundram said:


> So my elder brother, a Nokia 520 user, told me many a times that the fonts on his phone got unusually bigger at times like when he was surfing internet once or when he unlocked it after taking it out of his jeans pocket. it happens randomly. what could be the reason? is it a software glitch?



Settings > Ease of access : turn off magnifier.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2013)

Can anyone try installing and play Uno. My phone gets heated up during this game. I wanna confirm this issue.


----------



## Flash (Sep 23, 2013)

Lumia 520s in some other countries got Amber update.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 23, 2013)

Guys,
Which is the best app for G Mail which can notify me after every new mail?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Can anyone try installing and play Uno. My phone gets heated up during this game. I wanna confirm this issue.



bump #1


----------



## Flash (Sep 23, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Can anyone try installing and play Uno. My phone gets heated up during this game. I wanna confirm this issue.


Haven't played Uno. But, if you play games for a prolonged period, it will be hot around the top part of the mobile . If the game is heavy, it will get heat rapidly.


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 23, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Guys,
> Which is the best app for G Mail which can notify me after every new mail?



Not sure, but there was a third party Gmail app by the same name.

PS: Why not set gmail to forward to the hotmail/live account and get the mail via push (instantly)? Thats the fastest way.


----------



## Flash (Sep 23, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Guys,
> Which is the best app for G Mail which can notify me after every new mail?



We're doomed when it comes to Google products. 
However, you can set the sync settings to "As items arrive" in your linked gmail settings.


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 23, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> We're doomed when it comes to Google products.
> However, you can set the sync settings to "As items arrive" in your linked gmail settings.



That option is not available now. My L920 had it, but not the L520. Google recently removed support for it AFAIK.


----------



## Flash (Sep 23, 2013)

Actually, it's working for me still..


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes. It works on older phones, not on new ones.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Haven't played Uno. But, if you play games for a prolonged period, it will be hot around the top part of the mobile . If the game is heavy, it will get heat rapidly.



it gets heated up within 5 mins. And the game has no heavy visual effects. Its a plain old simple card game. Lemme know if you try it once.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Lumia amber update for 520 is now available OTA


----------



## motorazor143 (Sep 24, 2013)

Just updated to amber. Phone is more faster than before.. Update took hardly 30 mins through wifi


----------



## sandynator (Sep 24, 2013)

What Precautions to be taken while updating the phone through OTA?
I've backed up the data. 
The free space on the phone is 1.8 Gb should I delete few app & make more space?


----------



## Flash (Sep 24, 2013)

Woah, finally. I will yet by eve only. What're the features that came to L520?



sandynator said:


> What Precautions to be taken while updating the phone through OTA?
> I've backed up the data.
> The free space on the phone is 1.8 Gb should I delete few app & make more space?


No backup is needed, as the updates won't reset the phone.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 24, 2013)

sandynator said:


> What Precautions to be taken while updating the phone through OTA?
> I've backed up the data.
> The free space on the phone is 1.8 Gb should I delete few app & make more space?



Nothing much. If you have around 500 mb free space u can go ahead and update. All the data will be preserved.


----------



## sksundram (Sep 24, 2013)

Is OTA the only way to update or it can be done by downloading update files onto your PC and then transferring it to phone? how much space does amber update consume btw?


----------



## sandynator (Sep 24, 2013)

reniarahim1 said:


> Nothing much. If you have around 500 mb free space u can go ahead and update. All the data will be preserved.



thanks
Would like to know any good updates? Has Other storage issue been resolved in this update?


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 24, 2013)

sandynator said:


> thanks
> Would like to know any good updates? Has Other storage issue been resolved in this update?



Supposedly. It'll now hover at around the 2GB limit at max. Dont know whether its effective or not. Brings FM radio and minor camera fixes too apparently.

Thanks reniarahim


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 24, 2013)

sksundram said:


> Is OTA the only way to update or it can be done by downloading update files onto your PC and then transferring it to phone? how much space does amber update consume btw?



U can install the update through NSU software. But this will wipe out the data completely (more or less like hard reset). I dont see any increase in the memory used after amber update.



sandynator said:


> thanks
> Would like to know any good updates? Has Other storage issue been resolved in this update?



glance screen, data sense and fm radio are the major changes. looks like other storage issue is also resolved.


----------



## Flash (Sep 24, 2013)

reniarahim1 said:


> U can install the update through NSU software. But this will wipe out the data completely (more or less like hard reset). I dont see any increase in the memory used after amber update.
> 
> 
> 
> *glance screen*, data sense and fm radio are the major changes. looks like other storage issue is also resolved.


Are you sure, you got a glance screen?
Heard Glance screen won't be there for L520 coz of "Software limitations". Nokia changed their mind, after acquired by MSFT?


----------



## Flash (Sep 24, 2013)

Double tap and glance screen are forbidden for 520.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Are you sure, you got a glance screen?
> Heard Glance screen won't be there for L520 coz of "Software limitations". Nokia changed their mind, after acquired by MSFT?



Oops not sure abt Glance screen in L520. Did my update on L720. Double tap is not tere in L720 also.


----------



## Flash (Sep 24, 2013)

*allaboutwindowsphone.com/images/flow/misc/1ambergrid.png

620 is the one with least updates a.k.a disaster struck phone.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 24, 2013)

how much is the download size?


----------



## Flash (Sep 24, 2013)

Just now downloaded the update. 
Its installing now....


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 24, 2013)

I think its around 225mb over OTA. that's what the datasense is showing,


----------



## Flash (Sep 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> how much is the download size?


With my 512kbps, the download hardly completed in 10-15 mins. The installation process is time consuming!


----------



## Piyush (Sep 25, 2013)

my app store doesnt show this update notification .How to proceed?


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 25, 2013)

Settings>phone update


----------



## RiGOD (Sep 25, 2013)

Make sure to get important updates (like extras+info) from store right after the Amber update.


----------



## Flash (Sep 25, 2013)

Guys, what your extras + info, software release show?

Seems i didn't get the Amber update yesterday. Just some firmware updates..
My firmware still starts with *1XXX*.XXXX.XXXX.XXXX..

As per wpcentral, GDR2+Amber update starts with *3XXX*..


----------



## rdx_halo (Sep 25, 2013)

Got my amber update yesterday ..................................

Flip to silence and radio is working perfectly. I will post some screen shots in evening.

now waiting for *GDR 3* which is being tested in India, should release by December.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 25, 2013)

If you are updated to Amber, Software release in extra+info will show as Lumia Amber.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 25, 2013)

RiGOD said:


> Make sure to get important updates (like extras+info) from store right after the Amber update.



could you please point out the imp. updates?


BTW I updated my phone to Amber, took almost 2 hrs 10 mins on 752 kbps speed. Noticed slight increase in the memory, earlier it was 1.86GB & after update 1.92 GB free.

Still Few cons for me...
1.No Alarm when Switched off the phone.
2. No Equalizer setting for music player.
3. Cannot directly close any background app by long pressing Back key.


Can anyone suggest some good music player with Equalizer Settings?


----------



## Flash (Sep 25, 2013)

Seems, am yet to get the update.. 


Anybody in chennai got the amber for 520?


----------



## sandynator (Sep 25, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Seems, am yet to get the update..
> View attachment 12259
> Anybody in chennai got the amber for 520?



You need to to redo it


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 25, 2013)

sandynator said:


> could you please point out the imp. updates?
> 
> 
> BTW I updated my phone to Amber, took almost 2 hrs 10 mins on 752 kbps speed. Noticed slight increase in the memory, earlier it was 1.86GB & after update 1.92 GB free.
> ...






Those were never meant to come in this update. And 3 is a design change, rumored to come as "double tap to exit app" in the blue update due late february and close from the multitasking menu in the GDR3 (Bittersweet Shimmer).

And probably the music equalizer will never come to the l520, being limited to the L620 and higher models.


Just updated my phone. Datasense, color profiles, call/sms blocker, flip to silence and hopefully the others fix (got back some 200mb by the looks of it). Pretty decent update for me considering the L520 is the lowermost tier phone


----------



## Flash (Sep 25, 2013)

Seems i've to wait for Amber.
Coz the settings > phone update says "Your phone is up to date"


----------



## sandynator (Sep 25, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Those were never meant to come in this update. And 3 is a design change, rumored to come as "double tap to exit app" in the blue update due late february and close from the multitasking menu in the GDR3 (Bittersweet Shimmer).
> 
> And probably the music equalizer will never come to the l520, being limited to the L620 and higher models.
> 
> ...




No Doubts, its very decent update.
MS has to work on minor probs. like alarm when switched off, directly closing any background app etc.

Finally we need some very good third party Music app something like poweramp in Android.


----------



## amitava82 (Sep 27, 2013)

I thought 520 does not have FM Radio but this chart says otherwise
*allaboutwindowsphone.com/images/flow/misc/1ambergrid.png

Also, is it going to get next windows phone 8.1 update? I'm considering buying it. I really don't need high end phone and I like the look of 520 than 720.

Another quick question, will I be able to sync my gmail and google contacts with WP like Android? I did check official Q&A and it says I can but I read on this thread that I have to setup forward rule in gmail to outlook


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2013)

^ Yes correct. FM is not in L520 by default. You've to update to "Lumia Amber update" to get the FM radio and other features listed in the table you shared. 
In current gen lumias, only L620 & L928 lack the FM radio coz of the absence of FM transmitter in them.


----------



## LegendKiller (Sep 27, 2013)

can anybody tell me how to connect l520 to pc? i own a android and never had any problems connecting to the pc. but neither the windows phone app nor the ovi suite detect l520.

Also is there any way i could update to amber via pc?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Just need to connect the phone through USB, the phone and sd memory will be detected in mass storage mode and will be showing up in my computer.

For updating to amber via pc you need to download Nokia NSU software.


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 27, 2013)

LegendKiller said:


> can anybody tell me how to connect l520 to pc? i own a android and never had any problems connecting to the pc. but neither the windows phone app nor the ovi suite detect l520.
> 
> Also is there any way i could update to amber via pc?


Remove both of those apps and then try. USB devices like the L520 dont need apps to be detected.

Also, do you have a net connection ?
If yes, leave the option to download drivers from the net ON. Not sure where is that setting on the PC though.


----------



## amitava82 (Sep 27, 2013)

OK ordered one for 8k from Tradus.


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2013)

LegendKiller said:


> can anybody tell me how to connect l520 to pc? i own a android and never had any problems connecting to the pc. but neither the windows phone app nor the ovi suite detect l520.
> 
> Also is there any way i could update to amber via pc?



Nokia Ovi suit won't detect Lumia's and its for low-end Nokias.
Which OS you're using? If you're using XP, L520 won't get detected as 'Camera' i guess, but it won't be of no use. 
Win7 and Win8 will automatically detect and show it as a mass storage. If it's not showing, then there's error with your MTP USB device driver in your OS. The only solution is to reinstall the OS..

Are you getting any error message?



amitava82 said:


> OK ordered one for 8k from Tradus.


Welcome to the Club. 

I still didn't get the *Lumia Amber *update. 
Anybody in Chennai got update for their L520?


----------



## sandynator (Sep 27, 2013)

amitava82 said:


> OK ordered one for 8k from Tradus.





That's a gr8 pricing.

welcome to club Lumia 520. 
Being hardcore android fan I never considered this option untill I saw one in action & experienced.
Below 10k its the best smartphone if you are not into gaming.


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2013)

For those, who complaint about gaming - Just try this 20MB game "*Group Play Drag Racing*".
I was amazed to see the 3D gameplay.


----------



## LegendKiller (Sep 27, 2013)

ok, thanks for the help. it worked well on my laptop and i used NSU to download and install that pre-amber update which was a whopping 1.25gb download.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 27, 2013)

LegendKiller said:


> can anybody tell me how to connect l520 to pc? i own a android and never had any problems connecting to the pc. but neither the windows phone app nor the ovi suite detect l520.
> 
> Also is there any way i could update to amber via pc?



did you have a lock screen password set?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 28, 2013)

updated to amber...thing is i am not able to figure out this flip to silence thing..can anyone help..where is the setting for that?


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 28, 2013)

Settings > Audio


----------



## kaudey (Sep 28, 2013)

Almost 24 hours now and still no update  . I am from Bangalore on Airtel has anybody else waiting for the update? And the people who have got it, where are you from, guys?


----------



## sksundram (Sep 28, 2013)

Patna...Airtel... No Amber Update till now


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 28, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Settings > Audio



Thank you


----------



## Flash (Sep 28, 2013)

Actually, only few of the L520 users got Amber update. 

*BTW,*

*www.inferse.com/8776/nokia-lumia-520-cannibalizes-market-share-big-brothers/

*www.inferse.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/wp-8-devices-world-620x370.jpg


----------



## noob (Sep 28, 2013)

Installed Nokia Pro cam on Lumia 520 ..cool app. 

Finally ordered Sandisk Class 10 32GB micro sd card for 1500/-


----------



## rdx_halo (Sep 28, 2013)

how to buy games from windows apps store ? I can't use my Debit card. getting error message saying invalid or expired card !


----------



## noob (Sep 28, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> how to buy games from windows apps store ? I can't use my Debit card. getting error message saying invalid or expired card !



Get a credit card ..is that hard if you already have a debit card?


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 28, 2013)

My friend Just got a L520.
Any suggestions on some nice free apps/games ??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 29, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> My friend Just got a L520.
> Any suggestions on some nice free apps/games ??



Here you go:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/173439-must-have-apps-games-windows-phone.html


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 29, 2013)

thanks a lot !!! thats a gr8 list !!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 30, 2013)

this memory card Samsung MB-MSAGA MicroSD 16 GB Memory Card Class 6 - Samsung: Flipkart.com or this one *www.flipkart.com/sandisk-sdsdqua-0...PJPT&ref=3c0c3196-6806-4979-87ca-0804f3830c4d . kindly advice

can anyone find cheaper of those anywhere


----------



## sunil.001 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi All,

Bought Lumia 520 last week and to my surprise, its with Amber update (September import).
Thnx Pranav and other users....


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 30, 2013)

sunil.001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Bought Lumia 520 last week and to my surprise, its with Amber update (September import).
> Thnx Pranav and other users....



Congrats buddy 



rijinpk1 said:


> this memory card Samsung MB-MSAGA MicroSD 16 GB Memory Card Class 6 - Samsung: Flipkart.com or this one *www.flipkart.com/sandisk-sdsdqua-0...PJPT&ref=3c0c3196-6806-4979-87ca-0804f3830c4d . kindly advice
> 
> can anyone find cheaper of those anywhere



Get the samsung one.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 30, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Get the samsung one.



any specific reason one being class 6 and other being class 10 and with a price difference of just rs 35.



sunil.001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Bought Lumia 520 last week and to my surprise, its with Amber update (September import).
> Thnx Pranav and other users....



congrats.


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 30, 2013)

Ordered L520 For One of my friend from flipkart for 8.7K


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 30, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> any specific reason one being class 6 and other being class 10 and with a price difference of just rs 35.
> 
> 
> 
> congrats.



The few top reviews seem to indicate that the Sandisk is not running at the rated speeds. Why pay extra ? Class 10 is just for futureproofing. If thats the case, get a Samsung class 10.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 30, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> The few top reviews seem to indicate that the Sandisk is not running at the rated speeds. Why pay extra ? Class 10 is just for futureproofing. If thats the case, get a Samsung class 10.



can you post link please. i was planning to buy that class 10. samaung class 10 is way costlier.


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 30, 2013)

SanDisk SDSDQUA-016G-U46A 16 GB Memory Card Review by Mahesh R | Flipkart.com


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 30, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> SanDisk SDSDQUA-016G-U46A 16 GB Memory Card Review by Mahesh R | Flipkart.com



thanks. WTH did the flipkart guys do? I had put that sandisk card on my cart around today after noon ,the price was rs 791, now the price is rs 875. it seems samsung is the way to go but not from flipkart. let me see what do they do next.


----------



## H2O (Sep 30, 2013)

Been almost fifty odd days since I bought the phone and I have got to say, I love it. 

Yet to install the Amber update but will be doing it now.


----------



## rdx_halo (Sep 30, 2013)

H2O said:


> Been almost fifty odd days since I bought the phone and I have got to say, I love it.
> 
> Yet to install the Amber update but will be doing it now.



I have also ordered A Samsung 16 GB class 6 MicroSD card @ 706/- Yet to receive it. 

Does amber update fixed the duplicate files problems?


----------



## noob (Oct 1, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> I have also ordered A Samsung 16 GB class 6 MicroSD card @ 706/- Yet to receive it.
> 
> Does amber update fixed the duplicate files problems?



Yes................................


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 1, 2013)

rdx_halo said:


> I have also ordered A Samsung 16 GB class 6 MicroSD card @ 706/- Yet to receive it.
> 
> Does amber update fixed the duplicate files problems?



me too. a samsung 16gb class 6 from snapdeal at rs 700


----------



## Flash (Oct 2, 2013)

Very much disappointed with the Amber update.
October is started, and yet most 520 users din't receive the update..


----------



## sumit05 (Oct 2, 2013)

^^ Yup first it was to come in july then changed to august,sept.,now its oct.


----------



## H2O (Oct 2, 2013)

RiGOD said:


> Make sure to get important updates (like extras+info) from store right after the Amber update.



Didn't get this.

Extras+info is already there, right?


----------



## Flash (Oct 3, 2013)

Nokia Lumia 525 Incoming: Successor to the affordable Lumia 520

*www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-hug004.gif


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 4, 2013)

i am facing a weird update with my Lumia 520...the music seems to be coming only on the left earphone...i thought this is a headset problem but after using 6 different headsets and earphones(2 of them new) the music seems to be coming only on the left..even radio on the left earphone..what should i do..can anyone help me pls?


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 4, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> i am facing a weird update with my Lumia 520...the music seems to be coming only on the left earphone...i thought this is a headset problem but after using 6 different headsets and earphones(2 of them new) the music seems to be coming only on the left..even radio on the left earphone..what should i do..can anyone help me pls?



Tried a regular earphone? one with no mics..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 4, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Tried a regular earphone? one with no mics..


Yeah i did...still the same problem..its happening right after i did the amber update


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 4, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Yeah i did...still the same problem..its happening right after i did the amber update



DO a soft reset with the power button and the volume down held down for about 20 seconds...


----------



## sandynator (Oct 5, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> i am facing a weird update with my Lumia 520...the music seems to be coming only on the left earphone...i thought this is a headset problem but after using 6 different headsets and earphones(2 of them new) the music seems to be coming only on the left..even radio on the left earphone..what should i do..can anyone help me pls?


have you  checked if the 3.5 mm jack is inserted properly? Are you using any back case cover which may obstruct...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 5, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> DO a soft reset with the power button and the volume down held down for about 20 seconds...



Do i have to backup data before that?



sandynator said:


> have you  checked if the 3.5 mm jack is inserted properly? Are you using any back case cover which may obstruct...



i thought of that initially...i have a case..even after removing it, i am getting the same problem...


----------



## Flash (Oct 5, 2013)

Usually it happens when the headphones is inserted half way into the slot. Push it hard, and try it once for last time.


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 6, 2013)

I was going to buy Lumia 520 this week but now it seems there will be a new Lumia 525 model unvieled on Oct 22.Is it worth waiting ?


----------



## Flash (Oct 6, 2013)

Just wait. But i don't think it will have major improvements over 520 apart from increase in ppi, maybe a front cam, maybe a better SoC, maybe with Clearblack, maybe a better battery with maybe a compass. 
*These are my guesses.. *


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Just wait. *But i don't think it will have major improvements over 520* apart from *increase in ppi, maybe a front cam, maybe a better SoC, maybe with Clearblack, maybe a better battery with maybe a compas*s.
> *These are my guesses.. *



those are major improvements


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 6, 2013)

I am betting incremental improvements. Front cam, compass and maybe a different screen size at the same resolution.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 6, 2013)

the soft reset worked finally...its working normally again..Thank you guys for helping


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 6, 2013)

^LOL those are major improvements.I hope the price is not more than 10k.But seriously i cannot wait any longer i have to buy L520 ASAP!! But i also dont want to regret not waiting. decisions decisions ....


----------



## Flash (Oct 6, 2013)

At present, you can get 520 around 8-8.5K, so no problem in buying soon. You can wait till Oct 22.


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 6, 2013)

^ No am not waiting it will be unveiled on oct 22 then go on preorder in india in early november and be available to buy on online sites by mid november and be available in local stores by november end so thats like waiting 2 months.Also i dont need front cam,bigger display,music features,etc so lumia 520 is fine for me also 525 will cost atleast 10k at launch.


----------



## ShankJ (Oct 8, 2013)

My WhatsApp has suddenly stopped sending images, tried reinstalling it but it had no effect.
Anyone else facing the same problem??


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2013)

Stopped sending means ? - Not able to attach the images or is it 'uploading the image' forever?


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 8, 2013)

Got my phone yesterday. It came with Amber preinstalled.

Any good app for gtalk?


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 8, 2013)

Got Amber update on the 520.

Did a reset after the update and its gone . Now the update wont show up.


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2013)

Am still waiting for the update..


----------



## sksundram (Oct 8, 2013)

So met this friend yesterday and he showed me his lumia 520 which was lagging like sarkari babus. My brother has a lumia and it never lagged. He told me and showed me as well how when a call comes, the screen goes blank for 4–5 seconds, and when he try to repeatedly open and close default camera app, the visuals on screen resemble those on TV when the antenna moved from its rightful place.. Even after soft as well as hard resetting the phone, the problem continues.. So what could be the problem and its solution.. Also he has whatsapp and Nokia apps installed.. So i don't think this is coz of any of them..


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 8, 2013)

Hard reset would help. Something must be broken as I have never experienced such a lag.

 Another observation :- L520 signal reception is quite average. I have Airtel in both Lumia and S3. I was getting network in S3 and not in L520 during my last trip.

But the battery in this phone is just so good.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 8, 2013)

xtremevicky said:


> Got Amber update on the 520.
> 
> Did a reset after the update and its gone . Now the update wont show up.



why did you reset after updating?



xtremevicky said:


> Another observation :- L520 signal reception is quite average. I have Airtel in both Lumia and S3. I was getting network in S3 and not in L520 during my last trip.
> 
> But the battery in this phone is just so good.



it is just opposite for me. i have nokia 7210 supernova and nokia 6080. signal reception of lumia 520 is much much better than these two.


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 8, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> why did you reset after updating?
> 
> 
> 
> it is just opposite for me. i have nokia 7210 supernova and nokia 6080. signal reception of lumia 520 is much much better than these two.



The phone was being used by a friend. I wanted a fresh start. I think if they are updating it the update should remain right?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 8, 2013)

xtremevicky said:


> The phone was being used by a friend. I wanted a fresh start. I think if they are updating it the update should remain right?



hard reset will reset the phone to factory settings. since you purchased this phone without amber, after hard reset ,it will revert back to settings without amber. but since new phones are released with amber, they may not face an issue.


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 8, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> hard reset will reset the phone to factory settings. since you purchased this phone without amber, after hard reset ,it will revert back to settings without amber. but since new phones are released with amber, they may not face an issue.



I guess you are right but then again I expected the update to remain.

Edit : I guess If I update using Nokia software it would remain.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 8, 2013)

xtremevicky said:


> I guess you are right but then again I expected the update to remain.
> 
> Edit : I guess If I update using Nokia software it would remain.



i dont think so, but i really dont know.


----------



## ShankJ (Oct 8, 2013)

The ambar update for L520 is out??


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 8, 2013)

For a few devices.


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2013)

xtremevicky said:


> Edit : I guess If I update using Nokia software it would remain.


Maybe. But, that's same as updating the ROM right..



ShankJ said:


> The ambar update for L520 is out??


for some regions..


----------



## reniarahim1 (Oct 9, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> hard reset will reset the phone to factory settings. since you purchased this phone without amber, after hard reset ,it will revert back to settings without amber. but since new phones are released with amber, they may not face an issue.



If hard reset is done after amber install, amber will remain. No need to update again.

Need to update again if hard reset after amber?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 9, 2013)

reniarahim1 said:


> If hard reset is done after amber install, amber will remain. No need to update again.
> 
> Need to update again if hard reset after amber?


thanks for correcting  
but then what happened to  xtremevicky's  phone?


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 11, 2013)

I had the Amber update and I am sure its gone now.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Oct 11, 2013)

what software version no its showing after the reset?


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 11, 2013)

My bad. The update is present.


----------



## raj_in (Oct 12, 2013)

whatsapp working?


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 12, 2013)

raj_in said:


> whatsapp working?



I am not using it man.


----------



## ranjitsd (Oct 13, 2013)

Anybody having problem with Facebook app


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 13, 2013)

ranjitsd said:


> Anybody having problem with Facebook app



it is too slow and laggy on my phone. i stopped using it. Browsing facebook on browser is also very slow on 2g network


----------



## ranjitsd (Oct 13, 2013)

Fb crashes on my l620


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Oct 13, 2013)

Can i add songs in lumia downloaded from songs.pk, torrent etc to its memory card or its internal memory???


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 13, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> Can i add songs in lumia downloaded from songs.pk, torrent etc to its memory card or its internal memory???



put songs in "songs" folder ,videos in "videos" folder.also pics in "pictures" folder. if the files are not put on the respective folder,wp8 wont recognize and it does not have a file manager. you may have to use a computer.


----------



## sksundram (Oct 13, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> Can i add songs in lumia downloaded from songs.pk, torrent etc to its memory card or its internal memory???



Yes.. Y you were in a doubt at the first place


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Oct 14, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> put songs in "songs" folder ,videos in "videos" folder.also pics in "pictures" folder. if the files are not put on the respective folder,wp8 wont recognize and it does not have a file manager. you may have to use a computer.



thanks for the info



sksundram said:


> Yes.. Y you were in a doubt at the first place



i was asking because it has a closed ecosystem and some person at flipkart had written a review that it was not possible.

thank you guys

Sorry for troubling again but the three buttons under the screen i.e. Back, search and windows.... are they backlit???

and what about videos, music, photos downloaded from the internet on the device itself will i be able to view and listen those on the device itself???


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 14, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> Sorry for troubling again *but the three buttons under the screen i.e. Back, search and windows.... are they backlit???*
> 
> and what about videos, music, photos downloaded from the internet on the device itself will i be able to view and listen those on the device itself???



no. music and photos can be used. for video , i have not downloaded any videos, hence i dont know. quite likely,you will be able to use videos.


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 17, 2013)

Anyone knows where to find the Cyan case online?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 18, 2013)

^ eBay is your best bet.


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 18, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ eBay is your best bet.



I hate Ebay. 

Looked around in FK, HS18 and Snapdeal. 

I guess will have to check in stores.


----------



## Flash (Oct 19, 2013)

Cyan case is very rare. Even if you find online, it will be priced higher than red/whilte/yellow.

Finally got the Amber update for L520. [IMGG]*www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-dance013.gif[/IMGG]

*I guess, Nokia incidentally disabled the 'Double tap to wake' feature in L520 as likes in L620/5/720.

*When i opened the 'Touch' setting, the 'Douple tap to wake' just flashes for a second while loading, and show only the 'Sensitivity' option as below.. 

*i.imgur.com/vjbQTZ8.png

By setting the state to OFF, even before showing the feature, thereby making it inaccessible to the user..

*Anybody experienced this in your L520,620,625,720?*


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 20, 2013)

Yes. this is a known complaint. Also what I think - ntentionally disabled.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Oct 21, 2013)

xtremevicky said:


> Anyone knows where to find the Cyan case online?



i went to nokia priority yesterday and got 1 black panel for 300 bucks red,white,yellow was also available i guess cyan was also available
btw i got the cyan one already thats why havent looked for it 
just wondering... why the online store are selling those for 450 ?
in outlets they are selling for 300 

i found facebook app for windows phone is so poor as comparison to other OS :/


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 21, 2013)

ujjwal007 said:


> i went to nokia priority yesterday and got 1 black panel for 300 bucks red,white,yellow was also available i guess cyan was also available
> btw i got the cyan one already thats why havent looked for it
> just wondering... why the online store are selling those for 450 ?
> in outlets they are selling for 300
> ...



Yep. FB is subpar. Keeps giving me belated notifications and sometimes toast notifications that constantly pop up even if I dismiss them. I just use the Me hub now.


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 21, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Yep. FB is subpar. Keeps giving me belated notifications and sometimes toast notifications that constantly pop up even if I dismiss them. I just use the Me hub now.


Apps like facebook and dropbox are actually not made by respective companies. Microsoft themselves made these apps.
Facebook didnt made app for windows phone bec they thought its not worth it to make a app for a os with very low install base.
Developer support is very very poor for windows phone.Most good apps and games wont be available for windows phone.
Thats y you should think 10 times before buying a windows phone.


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 22, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> Apps like facebook and dropbox are actually not made by respective companies. Microsoft themselves made these apps.
> Facebook didnt made app for windows phone bec they thought its not worth it to make a app for a os with very low install base.
> Developer support is very very poor for windows phone.Most good apps and games wont be available for windows phone.
> Thats y you should think 10 times before buying a windows phone.



Yes, if you an app junkie, then WP is not for you. Doesnt help that Google is jealous either. I am in a slow process of phasing out all my google connections. If only Bing in India was upto scratch and Nokia maps had more detail.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 22, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> *Yes, if you an app junkie, then WP is not for you. Doesnt help that Google is jealous either. *I am in a slow process of phasing out all my google connections. If only Bing in India was upto scratch and Nokia maps had more detail.



Exactly. If you get your kicks by trying out dozens of apps, look elsewhere. Having said that, there are many high quality apps for WP8. My phone is loaded with more apps than I actually use in a week. Also, be on the lookout for some swell deals in MyApp Free and Store Deals apps.

I'm also looking to move away from the Google ecosystem. I guess I took the YouTube fiasco as a personal insult.


----------



## Flash (Oct 22, 2013)

Ah. Still people are complaining about WP ecosystem. Its far better than, what it looked like an year before. 
Lots of apps (somewhat) and games are now in store, for WPers ease/


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 22, 2013)

The beauty of WP is that its so *usable* without having to install a single app. Messaging/FB and the brilliant keyboard, Nokia's auto backlighting tricks and that damn glance screen (tested it on a friend's 720 - made me nearly depressed that I have only a 520)  coming to mind instantly.

Also, IMHO, WP is by far the prettiest mobile OS out there by a long shot. Not just the OS, but also the design guidelines for apps in general too. No, the Android I-can-make-it-look-like-anything argument doesnt count. That experience is just too inconsistent/jarring and nothing has so far fixed the stuttery scrolling.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 22, 2013)

the keyboard is excellent. the best i have ever used.


----------



## raj_in (Oct 23, 2013)

hey guys finally after months of waiting ordered myself a 520
will be arriving by thursday i guess....

whats the 1st things i should do with the mobile?
the screen is scratch resistant so go i need a screen guard?
& help me find a good cover please

also please suggest a memory card...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 23, 2013)

raj_in said:


> hey guys finally after months of waiting ordered myself a 520
> will be arriving by thursday i guess....
> 
> whats the 1st things i should do with the mobile?
> ...



Get a scratch guard for your peace of mind. 
You can find lots of covers in local shops or on eBay.
By the time you get your phone, you should have your Microsoft account created and set up. Sign up for one on Outlook.com and link all your FaceBook, Twitter and Gmail accounts to it. This will fetch your contacts and calendars into your new Outlook.com account. Once that is done, you should ideally link every contact in Gmail to his/her corresponding Twitter and Facebook profile. Usually Outlook will recognize same profiles on different services and offer suggestions, but you should go through the list to ensure the correct links are created. You can manually link other profiles that Outlook might have missed.

This might seem like a chore but you'll see why I'm suggesting this task once you have your Outlook.com account added on your phone and you're browsing through your contacts in the People hub.


----------



## raj_in (Oct 23, 2013)

my main email a/c is at hotmail.com
do i still need to make & outlook a/c or can i use the hotmail a/c only??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 23, 2013)

^ Not sure but it should work. Outlook.com is just better, hence I suggested creating an account there.


----------



## Flash (Oct 23, 2013)

raj_in said:


> my main email a/c is at hotmail.com
> do i still need to make & outlook a/c or can i use the hotmail a/c only??


It will work.

*windows.microsoft.com/en-in/windows/outlook/auto-upgrade-outlook-faq


----------



## raj_in (Oct 23, 2013)

ya works with hotmail
basically hotmail is now outlook

so linked all a/cs thanks Kl@w-24 & gearbox

suggest me a memory card class 10 16gb
which brand should i go for?

i will temporarily be using a 8gb class 4
will I face any problems using a class4 card will watching 1080p videos or recording at 720p?


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 23, 2013)

raj_in said:


> ya works with hotmail
> basically hotmail is now outlook
> 
> so linked all a/cs thanks Kl@w-24 & gearbox
> ...



No class 4 is fine. If you plan to someday update your phone then it makes sense to go glass 6 or even class 10.


----------



## raj_in (Oct 24, 2013)

shipment delayed
will get it on friday


----------



## Flash (Oct 24, 2013)

raj_in said:


> shipment delayed
> will get it on friday



Welcome to the club.


----------



## raj_in (Oct 24, 2013)

about the screen guard 
which one should i go for?
matte or normal
some suggest matte some normal
whats the difference?

& which brand


----------



## Flash (Oct 25, 2013)

L520's screen itself a scratch-resistant one, so it will prevent most scratches. 
For your peace of mind, i would suggest Matte because it reduces glare, makes it easier to read and avoid finger prints.


----------



## raj_in (Oct 25, 2013)

any anti virus app needed?


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 25, 2013)

raj_in said:


> any anti virus app needed?



NO. 

Thats blasphemy :> 

Neither does your PC need one. If you NEED one, then you know who you are and what you do with your PC :>


----------



## Flash (Oct 25, 2013)

raj_in said:


> any anti virus app needed?



WP is so secure that system files can't be accessed by any apps. 
Even the apps from store operates in a limited sandbox and can't access system areas.

There are some bogus apps available in WP, claiming as an antivirus. Don't download.
(The apps apart from store, won't even install in your WP - unless you got a dev account associated with your Microsoft account)


----------



## raj_in (Oct 25, 2013)

@ pranav0091 
did you mean in a PC we dont antivirus/internet security?
if so I disagree on internet security

as always thanks gearbox for a detailed explanation

i read somewhere we dont need on WP
but still wanted to confirm

anyway
just fired up my 520

heard from friend battery life is a big problem 
his is drain @ 6% odd on 3g 

Bumper got a hard camera button
now have to get that fixed 

my fault...
was too excited
didnt get the back cover on properly....


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 25, 2013)

^ 
Been using PC for quite a few years now. Never had an AV, not likely putting one on in the near future. My PCs have been infected a couple of times due to friends trying stuff and the XP's weakness of "autoplay". Disinfected it myself using nothing more than Hijack this, Ava Find, Process Explorer, Google and some registry edits here and there. A linux disk is handy too.

I know what I do and I am confident without an AV  

BTW, I disinfected it much faster than a full PC scan (took me some 30 min each time including the mandatory couple of reboots). So much for AV 

If its the back cover thats causing the shutter button trouble, just open and put it on again.


----------



## raj_in (Oct 25, 2013)

cant install apps from SD card because of sucky docomo connection 

Uptade :
now everything working fine
i was just wondering
i download an app from the windows store using my mobile connection
is there any way to delete that .xap file?
because its a waste of space after installation right?


----------



## raj_in (Oct 27, 2013)

downloaded a ppt from a mail...
but when i tired to open it could not find it/?
where did it go?


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 27, 2013)

raj_in said:


> cant install apps from SD card because of sucky docomo connection
> 
> Uptade :
> now everything working fine
> ...



That is one of the components of the "others" bug. AFAIK, GDR2 or later phones will take care of the stuff themselves.



raj_in said:


> downloaded a ppt from a mail...
> but when i tired to open it could not find it/?
> where did it go?



Open the Office app to see the downloaded ppt.


----------



## raj_in (Oct 28, 2013)

its a pptx file
thats why i think its not displaying


----------



## Flash (Oct 28, 2013)

raj_in said:


> downloaded a ppt from a mail...
> but when i tired to open it could not find it/?
> where did it go?



1. *Office *> *email *(opened attachments) or
2. *Office *> _swife left _*Recent*


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 28, 2013)

app locking is  not possible, right (except kids corner)?


----------



## Shibaprasad (Oct 28, 2013)

Does this phone support Bengali language(viewing Bengali sms/mail/Facebook status; sending bengali sms)?
is there any app that show google map and store offline google maps


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 28, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> app locking is  not possible, right (except kids corner)?



Nope.



Shibaprasad said:


> is there any app that show google map and store offline google maps



None that I know of.


----------



## raj_in (Oct 28, 2013)

how to copy an entire paragraph....?
anyway to do that?


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 28, 2013)

raj_in said:


> how to copy an entire paragraph....?
> anyway to do that?



Tap on a word to get it selected. Now move the cursors at the beginneind and end of the word that you just selcted by dragging them to wherever in the text box you want. Tap the small small copy icon that appears in the text-prediction area.


----------



## sksundram (Oct 28, 2013)

got the amber update. btw the OS is boring after 2 days of use. needs a lot to catch up


----------



## raj_in (Oct 29, 2013)

thanks pranav0091 got it...


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 29, 2013)

Ordered Lumia 520 Cyan from Flipkart for 8.7k.


----------



## H2O (Oct 29, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Ordered Lumia 520 Cyan from Flipkart for 8.7k.



Congrats.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 29, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Ordered Lumia 520 Cyan from Flipkart for 8.7k.



congrats  welcome to the family


----------



## raj_in (Oct 30, 2013)

can someone help me with the calendar...
i find the calendar extremely sucky...

i want my friends birthdays to show no my phone's calender
cant find a way to...

my hotmail/outlook a/c is updated with friends birthdays
but even after sync its not showing on my phone


----------



## Flash (Oct 30, 2013)

raj_in said:


> can someone help me with the calendar...
> i find the calendar extremely sucky...
> 
> i want my friends birthdays to show no my phone's calender
> ...


Tried this?
How to see your Google events in the Calendar app - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## raj_in (Oct 30, 2013)

dont know what happened overnight
but looks to have synced overnight 

i still say the calender is sucky

though its a past event
its not showing my friends birthday that passed on 28th oct

that means i have to goto oct 2014 to see whose birthday's fall on oct


----------



## Flash (Oct 30, 2013)

raj_in said:


> its not showing my friends birthday that passed on 28th oct
> 
> that means i have to goto oct 2014 to see whose birthday's fall on oct


That's how it should work, right!!
Why do you expect the calendar to show past events?


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 30, 2013)

Got my Lumia 520 today.Been playing with it for a while now and am very impressed so far.Came with Amber preinstalled.Can anyone recommended a good case and screen guard


----------



## Piyush (Oct 30, 2013)

If anyomme reads/download manga.. an app please


----------



## raj_in (Oct 30, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> That's how it should work, right!!
> Why do you expect the calendar to show past events?



maybe for you
but i like to see all the events in one month
be it past/present/future
there should have been an option atleast

congrats
mohit9206 on your purchase..
welcome to the family

my suggestion
get a matte screen guard should cost abt rs150 in local shop
& a flip cover from the roadside for abt rs150 more (for the time being)

yet to find a good cover online from reputed brands


----------



## sandynator (Oct 31, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Got my Lumia 520 today.Been playing with it for a while now and am very impressed so far.Came with Amber preinstalled.Can anyone recommended a good case and screen guard






congrats & welcome to the family. 
For screen guard get some antiglare,antifigerprint matt finish screen guard. I guess veegee is available in most online sites ₹ 300-350 for pack of 3.

If you prefer flipcase then Nillkin case is best option but you need to get it from china thru aliexpress.com OR dhgate.com.

Its personal preference , after investing ₹550/- on capdase case I realised its not for me.


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 31, 2013)

The usb cable provided is very short.Why does Nokia always provide such short usb cables ? 
Also i bought some cheap SGP back case and cheap screen protector.


----------



## noob (Oct 31, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> WP is so secure that system files can't be accessed by any apps.
> Even the apps from store operates in a limited sandbox and can't access system areas.



Hackers can steal Windows Phone passwords using Wi-Fi vulnerability - The Hacker News


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 31, 2013)

Guys, how are you doing amber update ?


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 31, 2013)

noob said:


> Hackers can steal Windows Phone passwords using Wi-Fi vulnerability - The Hacker News



Sounds more of a protocol bug than a security lapse on WP. But vulnerability nevertheless.


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 31, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Guys, how are you doing amber update ?



Mine came pre-installed with the phone.Its better to do it over the air if possible otherwise through pc but you must first backup your data.


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 31, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Guys, how are you doing amber update ?



OTA prompt.


----------



## Amithansda (Nov 1, 2013)

Shibaprasad said:


> Does this phone support Bengali language(viewing Bengali sms/mail/Facebook status; sending bengali sms)?



There is an app called Type Bengali, I use it for typing ...but it does not work without active net connection.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 1, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Mine came pre-installed with the phone.Its better to do it over the air if possible otherwise through pc but you must first backup your data.



Through Nokia software updater ? Nokia suite is not detecting the 520.



pranav0091 said:


> OTA prompt.



I guess ota update is available only to selected users.


----------



## Flash (Nov 1, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Through Nokia software updater ? Nokia suite is not detecting the 520.
> I guess ota update is available only to selected users.


Whether it's detecting as a mass storage first? If not, there might be a driver issue problem. 
I got my Amber update late by mid of November, just hit the 'Software update' under settings once in a day or two. 

I didn't get any notification for Amber update, i manually checked and update.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 1, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Whether it's detecting as a mass storage first? If not, there might be a driver issue problem.
> I got my Amber update late by mid of November, just hit the 'Software update' under settings once in a day or two.
> 
> I didn't get any notification for Amber update, i manually checked and update.



First I'm confused that is Amber = 8.1 ?

Phone is not showing any update,I checked.

And yeah of course mass storage is being detected. There's no need for any driver for that.

Also, I've read somewhere that Nokia suite isn't made compatible with lumia phones intentionally. There was a update, Nokia suite v5.0 which purportedly supported lumias, was taken down later.


----------



## Flash (Nov 1, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> First I'm confused that is Amber = 8.1 ?
> 
> Phone is not showing any update,I checked.
> 
> ...



Amber is not 8.1. MTP USB driver needs to be there in your OS, in order to show the mass storage devices. Since Windows takes care of installing the driver by themselves, it appears like that.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 1, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Through Nokia software updater ? Nokia suite is not detecting the 520.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess ota update is available only to selected users.



I did what gearbox said. Btw what is this Nokia suite ? I am aware of only the retail updater for Nokia, but that one clean-flashes your phone.

Edit: Read your second post as well. No, Lumia phones dont use the Ovi/Nokia suite of old anymore. I had once read about a trick where you can force the phone to give you the OTA prompt, but dont remember it now. I think it involved repeatedly checking if there is an update :>


----------



## sandynator (Nov 1, 2013)

Just few minutes back my Lumia 520 hanged after making an call. I could not use any buttons. Even soft reset did not worked for me. I received calls but could not accept it. Touch screen was totally non responsive. It started only after removing the battery.

Anyone faced such issue?

Btw the phone is updated to amber.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 1, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Just few minutes back my Lumia 520 hanged after making an call. I could not use any buttons. Even soft reset did not worked for me. I received calls but could not accept it. Touch screen was totally non responsive. It started only after removing the battery.
> 
> Anyone faced such issue?
> 
> Btw the phone is updated to amber.




faced more than ten times. especially while using maps and drive. removing the battery was the only solution


----------



## Flash (Nov 1, 2013)

Me too face the same problem once in a while.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 1, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> I did what gearbox said. Btw what is this Nokia suite ? I am aware of only the retail updater for Nokia, but that one clean-flashes your phone.
> 
> Edit: Read your second post as well. No, Lumia phones dont use the Ovi/Nokia suite of old anymore. I had once read about a trick where you can force the phone to give you the OTA prompt, but dont remember it now. I think it involved repeatedly checking if there is an update :>



Hmm nevermind I left it to Nokia/MS, whenever they. 
Nokia Suite = Newer version of Ovi.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Flash (Nov 1, 2013)

Windows Phone 8.0 smartphones may not be upgradeable to 8.1 - Computerworld


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 2, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Just few minutes back my Lumia 520 hanged after making an call. I could not use any buttons. Even soft reset did not worked for me. I received calls but could not accept it. Touch screen was totally non responsive. It started only after removing the battery.
> 
> Anyone faced such issue?
> 
> Btw the phone is updated to amber.



Yes, I have seen this happen. I gues some 5-6 times so far. Never tried soft reset, just removed the battery everytime.



Gearbox said:


> Windows Phone 8.0 smartphones may not be upgradeable to 8.1 - Computerworld



Was it 18 or 36 months of support that was promised ?

In any case, the number matters little, the value addition does. For example if the L520 is not updateable to 8.1 but will carry similar features, then I guess its a fair bet. Something which Nokia did with WP 7.8. But the same will not be acceptable on higher devices like the L920.

In any case, with Nokia being bought over by MS, I am biding my time for a new phone to settle into. N5 tops the list atm. But the screen from L1520 is drool worthy with the very neat assertive display tech.


----------



## raj_in (Nov 2, 2013)

battery questionnaire...
1.how much battery life do you get ? (relative to one's use so might skip answering this one)
2.what apps do you run in the background ?
3.how much battery do they consume(if any idea)
4.when is the correct time to recharge (read somewhere never let battery go below 5%)
your views on this
5.read somewhere we should not full charge but charge to 80% to maximize battery lifecycle(read as no. of discharge) 
like in case of laptops
6. if battery saver is on can background apps allowed still run ?
7. is battery saver of any use

Answers for me:
1. I am able to squeeze in just about 1 day ... with normal use
calls 30 mins-1hr
20-30 mins gaming
2g running all the time (expect night time)
whatsapp constantly running in background apps (expect night time)
30 browser/other apps (i guess dont actually count it )

2. whatsapp & recently added battery app (today only)
3. whatsapp consumes about ~3% (near abt 2.5%) per hour as per my limited observations
4. i charge it around 10% but if i know i am about to leave my house & battery is ~50 i charge it up
5. i full charge most times if time permits
6. i have allowed whatsapp * battery saver on
it didnt run so my answer NO
7. i really ddnt find it much useful...i just switch it on when i go to sleep

Sorry guys for this long post
i am very excited about the phone (just 1 week in)
just wanted to share my experiences with battery life & want to know yours


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 2, 2013)

raj_in said:


> battery questionnaire...
> 1.how much battery life do you get ? (relative to one's use so might skip answering this one) - *2-3 days with minimal usage.if you  browse using 2g/3g continuously , then expect less than 1 day battery life *
> 2.what apps do you run in the background ? *whatsapp,insider pro. i keep battery saver on whenever i dont want to sync  *
> 3.how much battery do they consume(if any idea)* -nope*
> ...




battery life will improve over time.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 2, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> battery life will improve over time.



I second this.


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 2, 2013)

Is this a good earphone for the budget price for my Lumia 520 ? 
Philips In Ear SHE3590 Blue - Buy Online @ Rs.515/- | Snapdeal


----------



## Flash (Nov 2, 2013)

Anybody using Nimbuzz here?


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 2, 2013)

I frequently get that 2 second memory error video while surfing UC browser.Anyone know what that is ?


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 3, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> I frequently get that 2 second memory error video while surfing UC browser.Anyone know what that is ?



Apps are restriced to using 150 mb of RAM. So when UC browser has so many tabs open that the cumulative memory consumption of the app goes above this limit, you get this error. To conteract this IE dynamically unloads pages as you navigate to another tab. This whole situation is a bit messy - but also one of the reason why WP is so fluid even on lower hardware. Bit of a catch-22 really 



mohit9206 said:


> Is this a good earphone for the budget price for my Lumia 520 ?
> Philips In Ear SHE3590 Blue - Buy Online @ Rs.515/- | Snapdeal



Yes, but if you can get this instead - 
Panasonic HJE 120

Nearly the exact same sound, but much more comfortable.


----------



## stonecaper (Nov 3, 2013)

recently the battery app showing 5 percent/hour battery usage at all times
even the battery saver wont bring it down.
any idea whats causing this?
i have blocked all apps except viether and battery


----------



## Flash (Nov 3, 2013)

Sometimes, apps really won't close even when you close with 'back' button. Are you on Amber or GDR3?

Install *Insider*. It got some nice tips on saving battery..


----------



## ShankJ (Nov 3, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Guys, how are you doing amber update ?



Did it

Recently got my L520 updated to Amber. Vissible changes-
1. SMS+Call Blocker
2. Data Sense
3. Better Apps(Nokia Smart Cam, Video Cutter)

What are the other new feature??



raj_in said:


> ya works with hotmail
> basically hotmail is now outlook
> 
> so linked all a/cs thanks Kl@w-24 & gearbox
> ...



No point buying a class 10 card for L520.. I'm using a class 4 8GB San-disk one for the last 5 months and everything works smooth..


----------



## Flash (Nov 3, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> Did it
> 
> Recently got my L520 updated to Amber. Vissible changes-
> 1. SMS+Call Blocker
> ...


4. FM radio
5. Lumia Color profile
6. Improved Phone storage and SD card storage details.
7. Flip to silence

You can install Nokia Pro Cam (Now Nokia Camera) now with a proxy + region hack.


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 3, 2013)

I find it odd that there is no auto fit/page reflow option in either IE or UC browser which makes browsing difficult as i have to scroll horizontally.Is there a way to fit the pages so i don't have to scroll web pages horizontally ?


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 3, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> I find it odd that there is no auto fit/page reflow option in either IE or UC browser which makes browsing difficult as i have to scroll horizontally.Is there a way to fit the pages so i don't have to scroll web pages horizontally ?



I'm afraid not. Have tried using the mobile version of these sites you visit ?


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 3, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> I'm afraid not. Have tried using the mobile version of these sites you visit ?



Yes mobile sites fit properly but then the mobile versions of full sites do not give a complete experience.In Opera Mini on Android i could open full desktop sites quickly and it also auto fitted it perfectly.I hope Opera comes to Wndows Phone soon.I loved Opera browser for data compression and auto-fit.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 3, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> I frequently get that 2 second memory error video while surfing UC browser.Anyone know what that is ?



i was getting it earlier quite frequently. but now i dont face such problems. have you updated to latest uc browser?


----------



## ShankJ (Nov 4, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> 4. FM radio
> 5. Lumia Color profile
> 6. Improved Phone storage and SD card storage details.
> 7. Flip to silence
> ...



1. Wheres the radio option available??
2. Flip to silence??

I have tried the other two features.. liked the storage check option(though was using it from  way before the update)..


----------



## Flash (Nov 4, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> 1. Wheres the radio option available??* Music+videos > Radio*
> 2. Flip to silence?? *Settings > Audio *(You can mute a phone call ring, just by flipping over the phone down)
> 
> I have tried the other two features.. liked the storage check option(though was using it from  way before the update)..


.....


----------



## raj_in (Nov 4, 2013)

is this available on your phone?
i can't do it
Browsing for news | Windows Phone How-to (भारत)


----------



## kaudey (Nov 4, 2013)

I am facing this very annoying issue with my 520 which has become very frequent now. In between a call, the proximity sensor stops working and the call gets disconnected or goes to on hold due to your ear or cheek touching one of those buttons. The phone stays this way till you reboot it. Usually u can see a dim red led glowing near ur earpiece when you are making a call, which, my guess is the proximity sensor. I cant see it glowing when the issue happens, but it gets corrected when I reboot it.
Any workarounds??


----------



## ShankJ (Nov 4, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> .....



Thanks..

I recently bought a 16GB memory card for my L520 but i was facing this problem of multiple video names in my previous memory card.. any wayi can prevent the duplicate names in this memory card.. Do i format and store everything again??



raj_in said:


> is this available on your phone?
> i can't do it
> Browsing for news | Windows Phone How-to (भारत)



Not happening!!


----------



## raj_in (Nov 4, 2013)

what app are you guys using ??
i am using the following
1. whatsapp
2. battery  (but found out about the *Insider* today so will be using either that or this)
3. HERE maps & Drive
4. FreeSMS ( problem works sometimes so no way to know when its not working ) 
5. Wikipedia
6. Lockscreen Texter Lite (very useful sometime as i am lazy & forgetful constantly reminds me to study)
7. Sticky Notes (but didnt like it that much i like build in *ONE NOTE* better)
8. Advanced English Dictionary Free (haven't used it but great reviews)
9. UC Browser (hate it when sliding through text in zoom mode it goes back to previous page)
10. THE Football App (great app  will try few more but i doubt any other will be better)
11. ESPN Hub (great app  will try few more but i doubt any other will be better)
12. moneycontrol (for markets)
13. NDTV (for news)
14. Social media (Facebook Twitter)


----------



## ShankJ (Nov 4, 2013)

raj_in said:


> what app are you guys using ??
> i am using the following
> 1. whatsapp
> 2. battery  (but found out about the *Insider* today so will be using either that or this)
> ...



1 AccuWeather
2. Artha
3.BigFlix
4.Camera 360
5. Delhi Metro
6.GeekWire
7. Getthemall
8.gMaps
9. Here maps & drive
10. Lock screen changer
11.meme generator
12.masicXmatch
13. Nokia Creative Studio(In love with this App)
14. Nokia Panorama, Smart Cam & Video Editor
15. One Note
16.Shazam
17. The Times Of India app
18. Train Status
19. True Caller
20. UC
21. Viber
22.Whatsapp
23. Zapi Battery
24. Zomato

I havnt mentioned the pre-installed apps(office, adobe) and a fewer smaller ones(Amazing facts, Altitude, Wisdom Quotes, Nokia Lockscreen etc etc)..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Lumia 520 in snapdeal for rs 6421 with coupon RUN20 . ordered one for a friend. this is the best time to try it guys. This is a really nice offer.


----------



## sksundram (Nov 4, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> Lumia 520 in snapdeal for rs 6421 with coupon RUN20 . ordered one for a friend. this is the best time to try it guys. This is a really nice offer.



It's working on other phones also, tried on xolo q800 and xolo q700.. Prices reduced..


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 5, 2013)

Another thing i noticed is that the earphones which came with my L520 are exactly the same one as dupplied with the Nokia 108 which is a 2k phone.This is being cheap by Nokia.How can you provide the same earphone that comes with a feature phone ?
Also another thing is when i plug in my earphone the sound does not come right away.I have to fiddle with the pin a bit to get sound so there seems to be some connection issue between the 3.5mm jack and earphone.I tried  this with 2 earphones and same result with both.The headphone jack seems to be faulty.Has anyone faced this issue?



rijinpk1 said:


> Lumia 520 in snapdeal for rs 6421 with coupon RUN20 . ordered one for a friend. this is the best time to try it guys. This is a really nice offer.



Wow i guess i should have waited as i just recently bought L520 Cyan for 8.7k


----------



## ShankJ (Nov 5, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Another thing i noticed is that the earphones which came with my L520 are exactly the same one as dupplied with the Nokia 108 which is a 2k phone.This is being cheap by Nokia.How can you provide the same earphone that comes with a feature phone ?
> Also another thing is when i plug in my earphone the sound does not come right away.I have to fiddle with the pin a bit to get sound so there seems to be some connection issue between the 3.5mm jack and earphone.I tried  this with 2 earphones and same result with both.The headphone jack seems to be faulty.Has anyone faced this issue?
> 
> 
> ...



The cheaper earphones are bundled in for the cost cutting.. They give average quality sound..


----------



## raj_in (Nov 5, 2013)

facing a problem guys...
while playing temple run its automatically crashing
lets say once in every 20times 
anybody faced this problem?
id so any explanation/solution why its happening?


----------



## Flash (Nov 5, 2013)

Temple run crashed once for me. But it was rectified with the latest version. 
You still facing?


----------



## raj_in (Nov 5, 2013)

yes happended once 2 nights ago
& once today morning


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 5, 2013)

raj_in said:


> yes happended once 2 nights ago
> & once today morning



i am facing force exiting once in every 10-20 games. i think i have the latest version. will check later.


----------



## Flash (Nov 5, 2013)

^ Try GDR3.. You can close apps/games with a tap..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ Try GDR3.. You can close apps/games with a tap..



released for lumia 520 ? how to update? any links. i have not even updated to gdr2 due to the non-availability of wifi


----------



## Flash (Nov 5, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> released for lumia 520 ? how to update? any links. i have not even updated to gdr2 due to the non-availability of wifi



Oh. I guess, GDR2 is must for updating to GDR3.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Oh. I guess, GDR2 is must for updating to GDR3.



have you got gdr3? if yes how?


----------



## Flash (Nov 5, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> have you got gdr3? if yes how?


How to install Windows Phone 8 Update 3


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> How to install Windows Phone 8 Update 3



thank you.
has anybody tried installing it? since it is a preview , i think it will be risky and void warranty.
@those who installed gdr3/gdr2 :
in wifi settings, can you change all the settings like proxy,password,subnetmask,ip etc. or only 2 of them are active like in gdr1. can anybody confirm this please


----------



## ShankJ (Nov 5, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> Thanks..
> 
> I recently bought a 16GB memory card for my L520 but i was facing this problem of multiple video names in my previous memory card.. any wayi can prevent the duplicate names in this memory card.. Do i format and store everything again??
> 
> ...



Memory card solution??


----------



## Flash (Nov 5, 2013)

Formatting is the only option. Format via phone, and put a song and open it in music+videos.
If it still shows duplicate entries, format again.


----------



## zacfx05 (Nov 5, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> How to install Windows Phone 8 Update 3



Thanks for that link mate , have you installed it....?



rijinpk1 said:


> thank you.
> has anybody tried installing it? since it is a preview , i think it will be risky and void warranty.
> @those who installed gdr3/gdr2 :
> in wifi settings, can you change all the settings like proxy,password,subnetmask,ip etc. or only 2 of them are active like in gdr1. can anybody confirm this please



Mine is gdr2 i dont see any of the setting option you mentioned

Friends i have not read the whole thread but is there any app to measure the battery usage like in android battery info.


----------



## Flash (Nov 5, 2013)

zacfx05 said:


> Thanks for that link mate , have you installed it....?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is gdr2 i dont see any of the setting option you mentioned


Yes. Am on GDR3. There are certain news that updating to earlier updates will void warranty, but who cares as long as i get what i need. 
Have you tried Wifi>Advanced ?

You can try 
Battery | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)

Insider | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)

Purported Nokia Lumia 525 Pictures Leaked | Ubergizmo

Welcome, bro, 525..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Yes. Am on GDR3. There are certain news that updating to earlier updates will void warranty, but who cares as long as i get what i need.
> Have you tried Wifi>Advanced ?
> 
> :


while editing wifi settings for a specific provider, only 2 options can be changed.i cant. change subnet mak,dns server etc. can it be changed in gdr3??



zacfx05 said:


> Thanks for that link mate , have you installed it....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so gdr2 didnt fix that


----------



## ShankJ (Nov 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Yes. Am on GDR3. There are certain news that updating to earlier updates will void warranty, but who cares as long as i get what i need.
> Have you tried Wifi>Advanced ?
> 
> You can try
> ...



Has the exact look as the L520 but 1 GB RAM!!! That cant be below 10K for sure..


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> Has the exact look as the L520 but 1 GB RAM!!! That cant be below 10K for sure..


But the price should fall between 520-620 right?


----------



## ShankJ (Nov 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> But the price should fall between 520-620 right?



The price will be around that of L620 coz L525 is just missing the flash and front camera but has a bigger screen size and double the RAM.. so at the max 1K less than the price of L620..
Any more info on the hardware of L525??


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2013)

Any particular video player app you using guys?


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Any particular video player app you using guys?




There's no video players for WP, apart from Yxplayer, i guess.. But that's premium and it claims to play .mkv files too.. Sadly there's no try'n'buy option for this app..


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> The price will be around that of L620 coz L525 is just missing the flash and front camera but has a bigger screen size and double the RAM.. so at the max 1K less than the price of L620..
> Any more info on the hardware of L525??



Apart from the increase in RAM and slightly bigger size, nothing is leaked as of now.. 

But heard its coming with Nokia guru Bluetooth stereo headset..


----------



## raj_in (Nov 7, 2013)

i am using the default video player

& 525 
i doubt will have 1gb ram
since the 625 didnt get the 1gb ram


----------



## zacfx05 (Nov 8, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Yes. Am on GDR3. There are certain news that updating to earlier updates will void warranty, but who cares as long as i get what i need.
> Have you tried Wifi>Advanced ?
> 
> You can try
> ...



Thanks mate


----------



## Piyush (Nov 8, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> There's no video players for WP, apart from Yxplayer, i guess.. But that's premium and it claims to play .mkv files too.. Sadly there's no try'n'buy option for this app..



What if I buy Yxplayer /  VLC media player? Is it like yearly subscription or something?


----------



## ShankJ (Nov 8, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Apart from the increase in RAM and slightly bigger size, nothing is leaked as of now..
> 
> But heard its coming with Nokia guru Bluetooth stereo headset..



Well then price of L525 = price of L620.. Market of L620 is going to take a major hit..


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2013)

Piyush said:


> What if I buy Yxplayer / VLC media player? Is it like yearly subscription or something?



Not sure of Yxplayer, but this VLC media player is just a streaming player from PC. 



> This is a companion app for the famous VLC Media PLayer. With this app you can stream video from your VLC Media Player to your Windows Phone.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 8, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Not sure of Yxplayer, but this VLC media player is just a streaming player from PC.



kya yar....
I came across a free player. SD video player. Do check it once if possible

SD card player iirc


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 8, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> while editing wifi settings for a specific provider, only 2 options can be changed.i cant change subnet mask,dns server , etc. can it be changed in gdr3??
> 
> 
> 
> so gdr2 didnt fix that



can anybody on gdr3 confirm this please??


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 9, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> can anybody on gdr3 confirm this please??



Nope. still the same.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 9, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Nope. still the same.



too bad  a "smart phone" should never be like that


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 16, 2013)

finally updated to amber from nokia service centre. lost all  the apps but install via sd card later.


----------



## veddotcom (Nov 17, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> There's no video players for WP, apart from Yxplayer, i guess.. But that's premium and it claims to play .mkv files too.. Sadly there's no try'n'buy option for this app..



Recently another video player has been developed, It claims it plays almost all the formats and it supports subtitles too. Plus it has Trial option. 

MoliPlayer Pro | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store


----------



## Vyom (Nov 22, 2013)

So what should be the minimum Class of memory card for Lumia 520?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Vyom said:


> So what should be the minimum Class of memory card for Lumia 520?



get atleast class 6 or get class 10 if budget permits.


----------



## rdx_halo (Nov 23, 2013)

I have a strange problem ...
I have been using Lumia 520 for 3 months but I'm continuously facing a problem in Songs app.
1. I open the music library to play a song. From the mp3 songs list I choose a track, for example I'm playing track which starts with Alphabet "R" (Ray of Light for example)
2. Then if I want to en-queue a song which start with "A" (Affirmation) and add it to now playing playlist, nothing happens. When The song with alphabet "R" ends, the music player does not play "Affirmation mp3" but starts to play the Next song which comes after Ray of Light alphabetically.
3. When I play music, the next tracks are always alphabetically listed below the music player app.

Is there a solution?


----------



## Flash (Nov 24, 2013)

How to load "Subtitles" in Moliplayer? I put a .mkv and its .srt(with the same name).. 
MKV file plays , but its subtitle is not loading!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> How to load "Subtitles" in Moliplayer? I put a .mkv and its .srt(with the same name)..
> MKV file plays , but its subtitle is not loading!



no problem for me. I just copied both movie and srt to "videos" folder and moliplayer played it all. 
When will the trial of moliplayer expire


----------



## Flash (Nov 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> no problem for me. I just copied both movie and srt to "videos" folder and moliplayer played it all.
> When will the trial of moliplayer expire


The developer is active in wpcentral, you can ask him directly..
I was surprised to see .mkv playing in WP..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> The developer is active in wpcentral, you can ask him directly..
> I was surprised to see .mkv playing in WP..



i am not a member of wpcentral. will make an account surely.it is been a week or so with this player and it plays everything. only problem is , screen should be active while playing music.


----------



## Flash (Nov 24, 2013)

Found the solution: 

1. Go to Moliplayer Pro/Settings/Subtitles text encoding, 
2. Change "English (United State)" to "English."

Now, it will load!!  [IMGG]*www.sherv.net/cm/emo/dancing/smiley.gif[/IMGG]


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Found the solution:
> 
> 1. Go to Moliplayer Pro/Settings/Subtitles text encoding,
> 2. Change "English (United State)" to "English."
> ...



wonderful smiley


----------



## raj_in (Nov 26, 2013)

i am thinking about buying an headphone for rs1k 
for the lumia 520 since the inbox headphones sucks

which one do you suggest
soundmagic PL11 or Sennheiser CX 180 or any other ?


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 27, 2013)

IE browser on L520 is really annoying me.It crashes often,the back button does not always take me to the previous page instead it exits the browser if single tab is open or closes the active tab  if multiple tabs are open,it also cannot handle heavy websites like neogaf OT's,ign,etc.UC browser isn't any better.I am guessing this is due to the 512mb of ram.


----------



## sunil.001 (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm using UC browser and quite satisfied with it (not a heavy user).


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

sunil.001 said:


> I'm using UC browser and quite satisfied with it (not a heavy user).



me too on the same league


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 27, 2013)

sunil.001 said:


> I'm using UC browser and quite satisfied with it (not a heavy user).



Same here. I just opened multiple pages from ign on mine under different tabs.. played around a bit.. no crashes, though navigating away from a tab unloads a tab immediately.

TBH, I have never ever seen IE crash on mine, but then again I am not a heavy user for sure.

I have seen UC browser crash plenty of times though.

And pressing back actually goes back in history for me, not sure why you are facing a problem. Are you switching between application between these "back" presses ?


----------



## sunil.001 (Nov 29, 2013)

VLC for Windows Phone and Windows 8 gets closer to release as VideoLan gets Audio working in Metro | WMPoweruser

eagerly waiting for this


----------



## Flash (Nov 30, 2013)

VLC says there's a limitation imposed by the guidelines of WP, in releasing the player. If Moliplayer can create an app for videos, why can't VLC?


----------



## sunil.001 (Dec 2, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> VLC says there's a limitation imposed by the guidelines of WP, in releasing the player. If Moliplayer can create an app for videos, why can't VLC?


 I've tried Moliplayer (trail version).... I had some problem with audio (out of sync audio) while playing 720p MKV movie files but they are continuously improving (kudos to the developer). Maybe vlc is trying to get all things right before launching


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2013)

File Manager coming to Windows Phone : My Nokia Blog


----------



## srkmish (Dec 4, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> File Manager coming to Windows Phone : My Nokia Blog



Interesting. So how will the windows fanboys defend this decision as they previously used to say Windows phone is more secure due to lack of file manager and file manager is outdated concept


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 4, 2013)

File manager is a useful concept, but not essential. Btw, you must read the update too. It was reverted withing hours.

The issue with WP is not the lack of a file manager, its apps not being allowed rudimentary access to files, even user files at times.
That being said, AFAIK, the filesystem you see on a WP phone is fake in the sense that even though it appears just like another folder on your PC, it isnt. It seems to use a series of complex symlinks to 'allocate' space - space that appears to be regular directories, but arent. Maybe thats the reason why apps cnnot be allowed to access all files. Just speculating.


----------



## raj_in (Dec 6, 2013)

guys have a little problem
my phone fell from about 2-3ft 
after that the last two days i have had 6-7 restarts/auto offs

any solutions?

should i do a soft reset?
will all the data & apps be lost via a soft rest...?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 6, 2013)

raj_in said:


> guys have a little problem
> my phone fell from about 2-3ft
> after that the last two days i have had 6-7 restarts/auto offs
> 
> ...



soft reset will not delete your data or apps


----------



## Shah (Dec 8, 2013)

Bought a Lumia 520 yesterday.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Shah said:


> Bought a Lumia 520 yesterday.



congrats


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 8, 2013)

Shah said:


> Bought a Lumia 520 yesterday.



Congo


----------



## Flash (Dec 8, 2013)

Welcome to the family!


----------



## bikramjitkar (Dec 8, 2013)

Thinking of getting a new phone for my dad. His only needs are a good screen, call quality and reliability. Is the 520 a good choice?


----------



## Flash (Dec 8, 2013)

Behold, bretherens!! Whatsapp heard our plea.. 

WhatsApp for Windows Phone 8 to get video saving and video attaching features | WinBeta


----------



## sandynator (Dec 8, 2013)

bikramjitkar said:


> Thinking of getting a new phone for my dad. His only needs are a good screen, call quality and reliability. Is the 520 a good choice?






Its very best option around 7.5k.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2013)

bikramjitkar said:


> Thinking of getting a new phone for my dad. His only needs are a good screen, call quality and reliability. Is the 520 a good choice?



Yep. surely 



Gearbox said:


> Behold, bretherens!! Whatsapp heard our plea..
> 
> WhatsApp for Windows Phone 8 to get video saving and video attaching features | WinBeta



that's a good news.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 12, 2013)

And finally, after sticking to only basic Nokia mobiles, 1100 and then 1280 (very recently), I jumped into the bandwagon of Smartphonists, ordering a Nokia Lumia 520 black for Rs.7049 from amazon.in. It is already in transit and I wouldn't be surprised if I get it delivered tomorrow. (amazon-fulfilled has always been fast)

Alongwith I also ordered a Sandisk Ultra microSDXC UHS-I 64GB for Rs.2699 that is also in transit.

Well, I think once I receive the phone, I should visit BSNL Customer Care Center and get a USIM 256k, in-lieu of the present miniSim. I see this BSNL Revised 256K SIM Card Charges for New Activation and Replacement | BSNL TeleServices on the net.

Any ideas on how to go about with the 520 in hand?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 13, 2013)

Ponmayilal said:


> And finally, after sticking to only basic Nokia mobiles, 1100 and then 1280 (very recently), I jumped into the bandwagon of Smartphonists, ordering a Nokia Lumia 520 black for Rs.7049 from amazon.in. It is already in transit and I wouldn't be surprised if I get it delivered tomorrow. (amazon-fulfilled has always been fast)
> 
> Alongwith I also ordered a Sandisk Ultra microSDXC UHS-I 64GB for Rs.2699 that is also in transit.
> 
> ...



congrats. that's is a good price for that phone.


----------



## Shah (Dec 15, 2013)

Updated my Lumia 520 to Amber. But, don't know how to update to GDR3. Need help.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 15, 2013)

Shah said:


> Updated my Lumia 520 to Amber. But, don't know how to update to GDR3. Need help.



*betanews.com/2013/10/15/how-to-install-windows-phone-8-update-3/


----------



## Shah (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Shah (Dec 15, 2013)

BTW, How big is the GDR3 update? I'm a bit low in bandwidth. Amber update already took 212 MB.


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 15, 2013)

Shah said:


> BTW, How big is the GDR3 update? I'm a bit low in bandwidth. Amber update already took 212 MB.



400MBish I think. I remember thinking it back when I upgraded, cant quite be sure now though.


----------



## Shah (Dec 15, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> 400MBish I think. I remember thinking it back when I upgraded, cant quite be sure now though.








Then, I'll have to renew my internet pack before updating. Thanks, Anyway.



Any client for Blogger blogs?


EDIT: GDR3 is a little less than 40 MB. Installing it now.


----------



## KDroid (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey guys! Been out of sync for quite some time now... 

What's new for 520? I see that you can get GDR3. Is the new update worth the extra effort or should I wait for the official update? When's the official update expected? To those who have updated to GDR3, you guys facing any problems?


----------



## Shah (Dec 16, 2013)

KDroid said:


> Hey guys! Been out of sync for quite some time now...
> 
> What's new for 520? I see that you can get GDR3. Is the new update worth the extra effort or should I wait for the official update? When's the official update expected? To those who have updated to GDR3, you guys facing any problems?






I just updated to GDR3. Will post my opinion after a few days.


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 16, 2013)

KDroid said:


> Hey guys! Been out of sync for quite some time now...
> 
> What's new for 520? I see that you can get GDR3. Is the new update worth the extra effort or should I wait for the official update? When's the official update expected? To those who have updated to GDR3, you guys facing any problems?



Nope, no problems faced yet.


----------



## Shah (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm getting only 7 hours or less battery backup with data on and no background tasks. Is it normal?


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 16, 2013)

Shah said:


> I'm getting only 7 hours or less battery backup with data on and no background tasks. Is it normal?



No. Without data on I get about 1.5 days (with moderately heavy SMS usage)
Use data sense to see if anything is consuming data extensively ?

Nokia camera now available for all Lumias
*www.wpcentral.com/camera-beta-app-released-all-lumia-windows-phones


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 16, 2013)

Guys, my sis has 520, and it hangs sometimes. Not usually, but yeah. Most of the time, that occurs during picking up a call. And the only solution is restart.

My question is, has smoothness improved in GDR3 update ?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Dec 16, 2013)

Lost my Nexus 4 and got a Lumia 520 (budget reasons) - 7.3K from Flipkart. 
The transition is awkward still, seems multi tasking is not Win Mob's forte.
I like the new UI (something different now) - smooth, sound is better. Will explore more and update.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 17, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Guys, my sis has 520, and it hangs sometimes. Not usually, but yeah. Most of that occurs during picking up a call. And the only solution is restart.
> 
> My question is, has smoothness improved in GDR3 update ?



Another update just came out a few days ago, for those on GDR3 preview. That one improves the responsiveness a bit more, if people are to be believed.


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 17, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Another update just came out a few days ago, for those on GDR3 preview. That one improves the responsiveness a bit more, if people are to be believed.



Just got that yesterday. Cant comment since i havent had any issues on GDR3 yet.



dashing.sujay said:


> Guys, my sis has 520, and it hangs sometimes. Not usually, but yeah. Most of that occurs during picking up a call. And the only solution is restart.
> 
> My question is, has smoothness improved in GDR3 update ?



I dont know if its prevalent - I remember seeing some 4-5 hangs (I guess) but it was a long time ago now Mostly it was on GDR2 i think. Never had any major issues since, except the rare occasion when opening the toast notification for SMS brings me back to the homescreen after trying unsuccessfully to open the message for 3-4 seconds. I guess thats because of the huge number  of mesages I have in my SMS threads (6k+ possibly)


----------



## sunil.001 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yesterday, I've updated my phone to GDR3 preview (Only 40 MB file). Using App switcher and screen lock feature now. 
Extras+Info still show Lumia Amber 



Kl@w-24 said:


> Another update just came out a few days ago, for those on GDR3 preview. That one improves the responsiveness a bit more, if people are to be believed.



Yes, I've also observed the same. Maybe battery consumption has decreased (its Day 1 observation).


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 17, 2013)

sunil.001 said:


> Yesterday, I've updated my phone to GDR3 preview (Only 40 MB file). Using App switcher and screen lock feature now.
> Extras+Info still show Lumia Amber
> 
> 
> ...



GDR series from from MS and is the OS part alone.
Amber refers to the firmware edition which comes from Nokia. Thats why you see it being still Amber.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 17, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Another update just came out a few days ago, for those on GDR3 preview. That one improves the responsiveness a bit more, if people are to be believed.



OK buddy. Will update, thanks. 



pranav0091 said:


> I dont know if its prevalent - I remember seeing some 4-5 hangs (I guess) but it was a long time ago now Mostly it was on GDR2 i think. Never had any major issues since, except the rare occasion when opening the toast notification for SMS brings me back to the homescreen after trying unsuccessfully to open the message for 3-4 seconds. I guess thats because of the huge number  of mesages I have in my SMS threads (6k+ possibly)



OK, thanks for the info. 

btw, isn't GDR2 update OTA ?


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 17, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> OK buddy. Will update, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, GDR2 is OTA as Lumia Amber.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Dec 17, 2013)

Any update process is painfully slow


----------



## Shah (Dec 18, 2013)

7% battery drain in 8 hours with no data, no screen ontime, no background tasks. Seriously, It's something I have to worry about.


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 18, 2013)

Shah said:


> 7% battery drain in 8 hours with no data, no screen ontime, no background tasks. Seriously, It's something I have to worry about.




You mean 70% ?

Either a misbehaving app (Do you have Angry birds ?) or the weird battery bug - restart the phone once. That should help.


----------



## batman (Dec 18, 2013)

Have a query regarding Nokia Mix Radio service. Is it only available in devices purchased from India?. My L520 is purchased from outside India and i am not able to use the service even though i registered with my microsoft id..


----------



## Shah (Dec 18, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> You mean 70% ?
> 
> Either a misbehaving app (Do you have Angry birds ?) or the weird battery bug - restart the phone once. That should help.






It's just 7%. But, It was during night time. I just wonder if it's normal to lose nearly a percent of battery per hour in stand by.

I don't have angry birds installed.


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 18, 2013)

Shah said:


> It's just 7%. But, It was during night time. I just wonder if it's normal to lose nearly a percent of battery per hour in stand by.
> 
> I don't have angry birds installed.



Yes, its perfectly normal. Why do you think its not ? 
I never heed to the manufacturer standby ratings - I suppose you have connected your phone to gmail/fb accounts on mail/My hub. That explains the battery drain (in part becuase gmail doesnt have push email on WP )


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 20, 2013)

Guys, vote for Lumia 520 against Nexus 4 in Gsmarena smartphone Champions. Its going neck on neck with Nexus 4

Smartphone Champions League, Matchday 2 - GSMArena Blog


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 20, 2013)

reniarahim1 said:


> Guys, vote for Lumia 520 against Nexus 4 in Gsmarena smartphone Champions. Its going neck on neck with Nexus 4
> 
> Smartphone Champions League, Matchday 2 - GSMArena Blog



I would've but that whole concept is dead stupid. I cant even see an ounce of logic in the pairings


----------



## Shah (Dec 20, 2013)

525 Announced!


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 20, 2013)

Shah said:


> 525 Announced!



What will be the price for 525? I am planning to buy cheap WP, will it be price matched to 520?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 20, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> What will be the price for 525? I am planning to buy cheap WP, will it be price matched to 520?



at start 10-12k mostly


----------



## Shah (Dec 20, 2013)

I wonder what will happen to 520 after 525.


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 21, 2013)

Can someone help me i can't understand how to stream my mobile data connection to PC wifi router via wifi ? I know there is an internet sharing option i have to enable it but what data do i have to input ? I cannot setup internet sharing.I use Reliance 3G if that matters.


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 21, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Can someone help me i can't understand how to stream my mobile data connection to PC wifi router via wifi ? I know there is an internet sharing option i have to enable it but what data do i have to input ? I cannot setup internet sharing.I use Reliance 3G if that matters.



I dont think you can connect your router to it. When in sharing mode, your phone acts as the router, IIRC, you can only connect a feeder device to it, not another router (but I have little knowledge of these things, so I could be wrong)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 21, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> What will be the price for 525? I am planning to buy cheap WP, will it be price matched to 520?



not below 13k if my calculations are correct.


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 21, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> I dont think you can connect your router to it. When in sharing mode, your phone acts as the router, IIRC, you can only connect a feeder device to it, not another router (but I have little knowledge of these things, so I could be wrong)



So how can i share my 3G mobile data with my PC ?


----------



## Shah (Dec 21, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> So how can i share my 3G mobile data with my PC ?






Buy a WiFi adapter for your Desktop.


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 21, 2013)

Shah said:


> Buy a WiFi adapter for your Desktop.



Can you recommend any decent one for under 500rs ?



Shah said:


> Buy a WiFi adapter for your Desktop.



Can you recommend any decent one for under 500rs ?
*www.flipkart.com/tp-link-150-mbps-tl-wn721n-wireless-n/p/itmd8rrpdjyrtcwn?pid=USBD8RRP4ZEZVS98
Will this serve my needs ?


----------



## srkmish (Dec 21, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Can you recommend any decent one for under 500rs ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This will do just fine. Actually the difference in these adapters as far as i know pertains to the strength of picking up wifi signals. Since you will be using your phone as hotspot (which will be close to your desktop) any wireless adapter will work fine since it will have almost full signal strength due to proximity. I am using an el cheapo one- Edup mini wireless which i got for 300 bucks from ebay. Good at picking up signals when router is 1 room away. 2 Rooms away and it frequently disconnects.


----------



## KDroid (Dec 21, 2013)

reniarahim1 said:


> Guys, vote for Lumia 520 against Nexus 4 in Gsmarena smartphone Champions. Its going neck on neck with Nexus 4
> 
> Smartphone Champions League, Matchday 2 - GSMArena Blog



Voted for Nexus 4.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 21, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Can someone help me i can't understand how to stream my mobile data connection to PC wifi router via wifi ? I know there is an internet sharing option i have to enable it but what data do i have to input ? I cannot setup internet sharing.I use Reliance 3G if that matters.



What exact problem are you facing ?



pranav0091 said:


> I dont think you can connect your router to it. When in sharing mode, your phone acts as the router, IIRC, *you can only connect a feeder device to it, not another router (*but I have little knowledge of these things, so I could be wrong)



I have a feeling that what you said is wrong, but haven't tried so can't say. Still, I feel it can be done.


----------



## Flash (Dec 22, 2013)

Temple run 2 for 512 MB is on its way! 

*i.imgur.com/VvGN9Zr.png


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 22, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Temple run 2 for 512 MB is on its way!
> 
> *i.imgur.com/VvGN9Zr.png



let it not exit like temple run 1 did which ruins the gaming experience.


----------



## Shah (Dec 22, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> let it not exit like temple run 1 did which ruins the gaming experience.








I'm not facing any such problems with Temple Run 1.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 22, 2013)

Shah said:


> I'm not facing any such problems with Temple Run 1.



how much average score you get from temple run 1 in one play? isn't exiting ,say, after 5-10 continuous game play??


----------



## Flash (Dec 22, 2013)

Temple run 1 will often crash, when it first came. 
Later, they've fixed that with an update.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 22, 2013)

so you guys are not having any crashes in temple run 1 while playing 5-10 times continuously?? then what is wrong with my phone? i updated to amber recently and installed latest temple run thereafter.


----------



## Shah (Dec 22, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> how much average score you get from temple run 1 in one play? isn't exiting ,say, after 5-10 continuous game play??








I'm not a hardcore player. My highscore is around 150k. I have played it continuously for half an hour with no random exits.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 22, 2013)

Shah said:


> I'm not a hardcore player. My highscore is around 150k. I have played it continuously for half an hour with no random exits.



i usually get in to 15lakhs mostly  (35lakhs being highest ). so temple run will just crash when i play 5-10 games. it is really irritating when breaking a record.


----------



## Shah (Dec 22, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> i usually get in to 15lackhs mostly  (35lackhs being highest ). so temple run will just crash when i play 5-10 games. it is really irritating when breaking a record.








*lakhs*


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shah said:


> *lakhs*



yup


----------



## KDroid (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes, Temple Run crashes sometime. I had once completed 4 objectives during a run and it crashed.


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank you guys for helping me.I bought a wireless usb adapter(TP-Link TL-WN721N) and now i can share my L520 3G data connection with my PC through internet sharing option wirelessly.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

KDroid said:


> Yes, Temple Run crashes sometime. I had once completed 4 objectives during a run and it crashed.



let it not happen with temple run 2 



mohit9206 said:


> Thank you guys for helping me.I bought a wireless usb adapter(TP-Link TL-WN721N) and now i can share my L520 3G data connection with my PC through internet sharing option wirelessly.



congrats on your purchase


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 24, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Thank you guys for helping me.I bought a wireless usb adapter(TP-Link TL-WN721N) and now i can share my L520 3G data connection with my PC through internet sharing option wirelessly.



Congrats


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 24, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Congrats



Hey do you think that since my PC does not have wifi,i can use the wireless usb adapter that i bought to wirelessly connect a wireless xbox 360 controller for windows to play wirelessly ?


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 28, 2013)

has anyone tried asphalt 8 on lumia 520 ??? does it lag ??

My friend plans on downloading it next week..


----------



## Flash (Jan 1, 2014)

Still 520 tops the WP8 devices, all over the world. 
Victory for Nokia, after a very long time.. 

*winsupersite.com/site-files/winsupersite.com/files/imagecache/large_img/uploads/2013/12/wp-usage-dec13.jpg

*winsupersite.com/windows-phone/windows-phone-device-stats-december-2013


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

Flash said:


> Still 520 tops the WP8 devices, all over the world.
> Victory for Nokia, after a very long time..
> 
> *www.nps.gov/cure/historyculture/images/278_deterioration.jpg
> ...



is that engine comes with L520


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 1, 2014)

^ Am I missing something here ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> ^ Am I missing something here ?



LOL that image have changed now


----------



## Flash (Jan 1, 2014)

I've changed it instantly. You've quoted me in that split second.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 1, 2014)

hahha that was funny
And I thought 2nd guy changed the pic on purpose


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

Flash said:


> I've changed it instantly. You've quoted me in that split second.



You are really in a Flash....



Piyush said:


> And I thought 2nd guy changed the pic on purpose


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Flash said:


> Still 520 tops the WP8 devices, all over the world.
> Victory for Nokia, after a very long time..
> 
> *winsupersite.com/site-files/winsupersite.com/files/imagecache/large_img/uploads/2013/12/wp-usage-dec13.jpg
> ...



520 is gonna give its chance to 525 soon


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 2, 2014)

Flash said:


> Still 520 tops the WP8 devices, all over the world.
> Victory for Nokia, after a very long time..
> 
> *winsupersite.com/site-files/winsupersite.com/files/imagecache/large_img/uploads/2013/12/wp-usage-dec13.jpg
> ...



You might want to rephrase as victory for Lumia 520 in the world of Win8 phones  as other manufacturers hardly have couple of win8 mobiles.


----------



## Flash (Jan 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]UmuuuLywH20[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amir.php (Jan 18, 2014)

Never Buy Lumia 520 or any phone....
Taking it...u will find yourself 10 year back....
its crap os with all restrictions.
Even a low end JAVA mob is better than wp8.


----------



## Flash (Jan 18, 2014)

^ WP hater. 
What? Java is better than WP8 out there?

No one's gonna hold same phone for 10 years!!


----------



## Amir.php (Jan 18, 2014)

Flash said:


> ^ WP hater.
> What? Java is better than WP8 out there?
> 
> No one's gonna hold same phone for 10 years!!


actually i am not a hater....i am a user of lumia 520 from last 4 month....
Though i have cooperated with it...and using it in anyway....but...in reality...
I find it Total crap for a person Who expect his most of work via a smart phone....
actually wp8 could be better....But fall down due to sux policies of ms and nokia...its fact.
i too purchased this phone....thought something differ....But came to reality that i cant depend on this phone...
every time i need a lappy to work around with wp8 phone....
ashamed and closed API via MS...
Come across to point of wp8 phones:
 * No file manager.
* no much app and games...most need 1 gb ram.
* poor ie browser...cant download or upload.
* no front can.
* poor Ms office...cant insert an image with file...
* cant save on sd direct.
* cant move app to sd.
* no power in inbuilt player to play flv or mkv etc.
* most apps are paid.
* cant install outer than store.
* no opera, Mozilla or valuable apps available.
* Most apps available in store with real name but fake.
* API are closed....u cant root or sideload apps.
* U need to purchase developer account to sideload app...if u dont have .edu mail.
* Not much support for 512 MB ram users ...my develpers.
* for a tiny work or task u everytime need to connect with pC.
* No USB Modem or Tethering support.
* U cant use Net on PC if there is no wifi support.
* u cant edit, copy, paste, Rename, etc basic work on this OS.
* No OTG support.
-----------
Only one Pros is Good Tuch response IPS display...lol...
peoples purchased wp8 phones....Because actually they dont aware of full reality of wp OS...
when they came to know the reality...that was too late and waste of money...Like me.
Recommend to Not buy any windows phone ever....


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 18, 2014)

Amir.php said:


> actually i am not a hater....i am a user of lumia 520 from last 4 month....
> Though i have cooperated with it...and using it in anyway....but...in reality...
> I find it Total crap for a person Who expect his most of work via a smart phone....
> actually wp8 could be better....But fall down due to sux policies of ms and nokia...its fact.
> ...



quoted answers. it seems you dont own a 520 lol.
i have one more question. care to answer?
*give me the name of a phone which is at the same range of lumia 520(rs 7500 currently) with the availability of all the features specified by you with lag free experience and ofcourse a branded one?*


----------



## Amir.php (Jan 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> quoted answers. it seems you dont own a 520 lol.
> i have one more question. care to answer?
> *give me the name of a phone which is at the same range of lumia 520(rs 7500 currently) with the availability of all the features specified by you with lag free experience and ofcourse a branded one?*


U r wrong here....
I am actually using it....and written my experience...
And Dont Need To be a fake review....
pls Your Word.
------------
When i purchased...i got it at 9800/- and was very exited....But got the reality soon....
using it from last 4 month...
its belong to nokia and a branded phone...ofcourse ...thats why i purchased it...after selling my mmx a110...
But WP8 OS made this phone totally waste....


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 18, 2014)

Amir.php said:


> U r wrong here....
> I am actually using it....and written my experience...
> And Dont Need To be a fake review....
> pls Your Word.
> ...



only one thing to tell. before buying anything , read as many as reviews as you can.watch as many as videos as you can. because it is your money you are spending, and if you dont find a use of of it, then you are wasting your your money.. if you needed all those features, 520 was definitely not for you.. but for the price, it is just better than any chinese craps.


----------



## Amir.php (Jan 18, 2014)

> *there are many apps available. you have to search and fine. store  will not always brings good apps to the front.not all games are  available. but still, it serves the purpose as many quality games are  available for 520.again you have to search and find.*


Not much....Most apps are useless...and crap...
Good apps are paid....and Most good games are for 1 GB ram...
And 1 Gb games increasing for wp8....not much options... 



> *try Moliplayer. it can do everything you want. purchase it if you really find a use of it.support the developers*


Moliplayer is trial for 15 days....Need to purchase again....as i told earlier...
One is phantom player free....but not too much good...just basic.



> *why do you want to root . it is not android with several versions  like 2.3 ,4.0,4.1,4.2,4.3 etc. it is just one os. you can install apps  from memory card *


if we purchase a smart phone...we expect eveything and customization with OS....why Not?
Closed API...makes OS too much limited for developers.



> *well you cant cry it to play very demanding games/apps, right?if it  is able to play , then how can nokia sell their top end phones? dont  they need profit? you should have got 1gb lumia if you really wanted  one. shouldnt you?*


well Not every High end Game....But user expect those games atleast which are fairly running on android with 512 RAm support....
Its one more OS limitation....its allow very les memory for games on 512 MB RAM on Wp8 OS



> *no usb modem support. but no tethering? check setting now itself*


u still confused here bro...i am Talking about USB tethering...Not about wifi thethering...ok. 



> *if its an image /video ,then you cant rename. what do you want to  edit? you can copy, paste texts and there are image editors too. try  fantasia painter. one of the best i have seen*


U still did not got....u cant manage your files...because no actual File explorer and manager....
And its a tiny work every day with every user to cut, copy pasted rename , delete their files from one folder to another....
But u cant do it in wp8.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 18, 2014)

Amir.php said:


> Not much....Most apps are useless...and crap...
> Good apps are paid....and Most good games are for 1 GB ram...
> And 1 Gb games increasing for wp8....not much options...


Which specific apps you feel you are missing? of course 1gb games will be increasing.  even 720 has 512 mb. i dont think nokia will avoid us


> Moliplayer is trial for 15 days....Need to purchase again....as i told earlier...
> One is phantom player free....but not too much good...just basic.



Moliplayer is one of the best player out there. if you really like/want it, then purchase. support the developers. it is a well made apps considering the restrictions set up by MS


> if we purchase a smart phone...we expect eveything and customization with OS....why Not?
> Closed API...makes OS too much limited for developers.



which version you want to root? windows is not like android and it does not have many versions like android has. you still receive latest updates even on you low end lumia unlike android. have you received any such considerable updates on your a110?


> well Not every High end Game....But user expect those games atleast which are fairly running on android with 512 RAm support....
> Its one more OS limitation....its allow very les memory for games on 512 MB RAM on Wp8 OS


which games you miss so much?



> u still confused here bro...i am Talking about USB tethering...Not about wifi thethering...ok.


ok 


> U still did not got....u cant manage your files...because no actual File explorer and manager....
> And its a tiny work every day with every user to cut, copy pasted rename , delete their files from one folder to another....
> But u cant do it in wp8.



file manager is likely to come with WP 8.1. not sure though.


----------



## Flash (Jan 18, 2014)

WP8 is growing. It's not a well established OS like Android/OS. You/we've to wait for few, to enjoy some features. 
Even the early users of Android/iOS could've blamed the OS at first.

At this price point in WP, L520 is a WFM for the every penny you spend. You should've done a bit of research before buying. 
Buying the product first and blaming it after few days, is not good.



Amir.php said:


> Moliplayer is trial for 15 days....Need to purchase again....as i told earlier...
> One is phantom player free....but not too much good...just basic.


After the trial period of 15 days, uninstall and reinstall it. You will get another 15 days.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 18, 2014)

Amir.php said:


> pls Your Word.


sorry if i was harsh...


----------



## Amir.php (Jan 18, 2014)

@*rijinpk1* and *Flash* 
Thanks for both of u answering and Replying...
But Using wp8 OS currently is not a good choice according to me....
in future wp8.1 comming....but its still not certain it have open API or File managers...
Currently only rumors are available...
But hopping for a good Up gradation.
--------------
And @*Flash*....about installing/reinstalling Moli player...its a again a new burden for the user...again and again download....Not a good way....
actually there is another trick...Just change your mob date to back....and use moli player without re installing....
* But actually its not expected with a smart OS...
That why i feel OLd nokia symbian or java mobs are far more better than current Wp8 OS.


----------



## Shah (Jan 18, 2014)

Anyway to use my 520 as a webcam for desktop?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 18, 2014)

Amir.php said:


> But Using wp8 OS currently is not a good choice according to me....



It does everything a phone is supposed to do and more. The 520 doesn't even cost a bomb and is an excellent value-for-money purchase for someone looking for a smartphone on a budget.
Plus, you have Skydrive storage, social networks unification under the people hub, a fluid UI, frequent updates from Nokia, freedom to develop your own custom apps (without learning to code) using App Studio, a decent camera, unified messaging (FB + SMS), XBox games and so on.



Amir.php said:


> in future wp8.1 comming....but its still not certain it have open API or File managers...



The lack of a file manager and how you can make do without one, has been dealt with in detail previously.



Amir.php said:


> about installing/reinstalling Moli player...its a again a new burden for the user...again and again download....Not a good way....
> actually there is another trick...Just change your mob date to back....and use moli player without re installing....
> * But actually its not expected with a smart OS...



If you like it so much, buy it. It costs just 160 bucks, which is a pittance compared to the ~10K you spent on buying the phone in the first place.



Amir.php said:


> That why i feel OLd nokia symbian or java mobs are far more better than current Wp8 OS.



Uh... No. Just no.


----------



## Amir.php (Jan 18, 2014)

Kl@w-24 said:


> It does everything a phone is supposed to do and more. The 520 doesn't even cost a bomb and is an excellent value-for-money purchase for someone looking for a smartphone on a budget.
> Plus, you have Skydrive storage, social networks unification under the people hub, a fluid UI, frequent updates from Nokia, freedom to develop your own custom apps (without learning to code) using App Studio, a decent camera, unified messaging (FB + SMS), XBox games and so on.
> 
> 
> ...


U r far away to Get the mentality of normal indian user....
I can purchase ....but not all....
Also Dont going to upload download with such a tiny work for skydrive....its costly for paid net user...
U cant get the point....
Keep happy with such crap wp8...huh....
No More Reply next....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 18, 2014)

Amir.php said:


> U r far away to Get the mentality of normal indian user....
> I can purchase ....but not all....
> Also Dont going to upload download with such a tiny work for skydrive....its costly for paid net user...
> U cant get the point....
> ...



If the mentality of the "normal Indian user" is to milk a cow until it runs dry, without ever bothering to feed it or take care of it... 
Not ALL apps need to be purchased. If you know you can't survive without a particular program, go ahead and buy it. It's well within an average guy's budget.
No one wants to spend money, but sometimes a program is so good it deserves your money.
90% of the apps on my phone are free, but the remaining 10% are worth every penny I spent on them.

And yes, I'm pretty happy with my phone (L820). I also got three of my friends into WP (two L520s and an L625).They're pretty happy as well.
And only a few days ago my wife got herself an HTC 8X. She's also happy with her phone. 

You should have done your research before spending ~10K on a phone that you cannot stand now.


----------



## ranjitsd (Jan 18, 2014)

Amir.php said:


> actually i am not a hater....i am a user of lumia 520 from last 4 month....
> Though i have cooperated with it...and using it in anyway....but...in reality...
> I find it Total crap for a person Who expect his most of work via a smart phone....
> actually wp8 could be better....But fall down due to sux policies of ms and nokia...its fact.
> ...






which 1gb ram game u want to play most games which are free are optimised for 512mb ram
Problem about fake apps android as more fake apps then wp8
And for rest which android mobile give that features more 520 under 10k  need to sell my Lumia and buy one feature rich android mobile


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey Amir.php, you made a mistake to buy a L520 in the first place for your needs, no research before purchase huh? Now THATS Indian mentality right there. 



Kl@w-24 said:


> If the mentality of the "normal Indian user" is to milk a cow until it runs dry, without ever bothering to feed it or take care of it...
> Not ALL apps need to be purchased. If you know you can't survive without a particular program, go ahead and buy it. It's well within an average guy's budget.
> No one wants to spend money, but sometimes a program is so good it deserves your money.
> 90% of the apps on my phone are free, but the remaining 10% are worth every penny I spent on them.
> ...



+1. Amen.


----------



## H2O (Jan 20, 2014)

I love it.

I'm no app maniac and the basic purpose I use my phone is for calls and browsing etc. And, It does both quite well. There are a couple of good addictive games like Naargh and Wordament which are more than good enough timepass.


----------



## Flash (Jan 20, 2014)

Anybody in TDF got L525?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jan 20, 2014)

Just to clarify from the L520 users here, there's no FB Messenger for WP, is there? I don't think there is.

*sigh* I wished it had the Messenger app like Droid or iOS: less data consumption, faster chatting, happy me. :/


----------



## Shah (Jan 20, 2014)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Just to clarify from the L520 users here, there's no FB Messenger for WP, is there? I don't think there is.
> 
> *sigh* I wished it had the Messenger app like Droid or iOS: less data consumption, faster chatting, happy me. :/








You can integrate Facebook chat with Messaging.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jan 20, 2014)

Shah said:


> You can integrate Facebook chat with Messaging.



Yea I looked all of it up. Still, a standalone app would be good. Note that I don't have it.. yet. Thinking of getting it......

Also, *Lumia 525 @INR 10,199 - Flipkart (As on 20th Jan, 2014)*. Buy it now, all you mad gamers.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 20, 2014)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Just to clarify from the L520 users here, there's no FB Messenger for WP, is there? I don't think there is.
> 
> *sigh* I wished it had the Messenger app like Droid or iOS: less data consumption, faster chatting, happy me. :/



I havent used the messenger (neither do I really use FB chat integration), but what are the advantages of a standalone app ?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jan 21, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> I havent used the messenger (neither do I really use FB chat integration), but what are the advantages of a standalone app ?



Advantages? Like I said, lesser data consumption. Messenger is a very stylized FB Chat app, developed by Facebook Inc. and currently only available for Droid and iOS. Very snappy.


----------



## fz8975 (Jan 21, 2014)

One of my friend wants to buy Lumia 525, is it worth to buy ??
or should he buy 520 ?


----------



## Flash (Jan 21, 2014)

^ Does he plays mobile games often? 
If not, 520 @ 7-7.5 k
If yes, save 3.5k, and buy 525 @10k.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 21, 2014)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Advantages? Like I said, lesser data consumption. Messenger is a very stylized FB Chat app, developed by Facebook Inc. and currently only available for Droid and iOS. Very snappy.








I wonder if the chat in WP consume more data than an app.. Chat in WP is also snappy, but obviously if you want a separate app you won't be pleased..


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 21, 2014)

fz8975 said:


> One of my friend wants to buy Lumia 525, is it worth to buy ??
> or should he buy 520 ?






525. The price difference is small enough to go for the l525.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 21, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> Hey Amir.php, you made a mistake to buy a L520 in the first place for your needs, no research before purchase huh? Now THATS Indian mentality right there.
> 
> 
> 
> +1. Amen.



even +1 from me too my friend bought it from flipkart 6 months ago in excitement though from outside phone looks awesome people admire it but if you use it you will find nothing great inside no apps,all good games like temple run lags he is not happy with his phone
He just uses for little bit browsing and calling only.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 21, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> even +1 from me too my friend bought it from flipkart 6 months ago in excitement though from outside phone looks awesome people admire it but if you use it you will find nothing great inside no apps,all good games like temple run lags he is not happy with his phone
> He just uses for little bit browsing and calling only.



I think you completely misread my post buddy 
Been a L520 user coming from L920 and Xperia ray with plenty of exposure to S3, S4, N4, One X and personally I have found a phone I like in the L520 - messaging, maps, and battery life and very little of FB. I did my research before purchase and I wont be upgrading from the L520 for quite some time (unless something unfortunate happens ) thats how pleased I am with this phone for the price I had to pay. 

If one knows why one is buying a phone, then there is nothing to be really deal breaking about the L520. Of course if you dont do your research, YMMV.


----------



## Flash (Jan 26, 2014)

*Lumia 525 @ 8.2K*

*img819.imageshack.us/img819/9089/b5i3.pngHomeshop18.com Superdeals - HomeShop18 Superdeals


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Flash said:


> *Lumia 525 @ 8.2K*
> 
> *img819.imageshack.us/img819/9089/b5i3.pngHomeshop18.com Superdeals - HomeShop18 Superdeals



wow....  great. those who need, grab them as early as possible guys. TFS


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 26, 2014)

That's a great deal for the 525! Is Homeshop18 reliable? Can anyone who has shopped from there confirm asap?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 26, 2014)

bikramjitkar said:


> That's a great deal for the 525! Is Homeshop18 reliable? Can anyone who has shopped from there confirm asap?



i got my 520 from there  they are reliable.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 26, 2014)

aaand it's out of stock.


----------



## Flash (Jan 26, 2014)

bikramjitkar said:


> aaand it's out of stock.


It expires by tomorrow only. So, let's wait and check the site often.


----------



## Amir.php (Jan 26, 2014)

Not a good idea to buy lumia 520 or 525 currently...

wait for some days...price will decrease too much..

And Nokia will again launch lumia 530 + adding front can for video calling....and rate will be 10500.

Then after too much advt and fooling innocent peoples..they will decrease price to 7500...

And Again launch lumia 535 with flash in 10500.
...and again start fooling innocent peoples....lol

JUST WAIT FOR SOME DAYS AND SEE THEIR GAME....


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Amir.php said:


> Not a good idea to buy lumia 520 or 525 currently...
> 
> wait for some days...price will decrease too much..
> 
> ...



gets your facts right. 525 is selling for 10.3k currently. it is available for 8.3k on homeshop18 superdeals only. nokia has not decreased the price yet.  and for the upcoming phones, why bother now? 525 is just released..


----------



## KDroid (Jan 26, 2014)

Lock button of my phone has gone kaput. I am in middle of nowhere right now. So, no service center nearby. 
I am using the camera button to unlock the phone. But. I don't know what I'll do if the phone shuts down. Any alternate way to turn it on other than the lock button?

and is GDR3 officially out yet?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 26, 2014)

KDroid said:


> Lock button of my phone has gone kaput. I am in middle of nowhere right now. So, no service center nearby.
> I am using the camera button to unlock the phone. But. I don't know what I'll do if the phone shuts down. Any alternate way to turn it on other than the lock button?
> 
> and is GDR3 officially out yet?



are you sure the inside button gone? or is it the fault of back cover? try another back cover just to make sure.


----------



## veddotcom (Jan 26, 2014)

KDroid said:


> Lock button of my phone has gone kaput. I am in middle of nowhere right now. So, no service center nearby.
> I am using the camera button to unlock the phone. But. I don't know what I'll do if the phone shuts down. Any alternate way to turn it on other than the lock button?
> 
> and is GDR3 officially out yet?




Same with me...This is what I do

If phone shuts down :- Plug the phone is Charging, It will boot up instantly OR remove the battery and put it in again and Press on Camera button for few seconds, It works sometimes for me.

btw, Removing the battery and putting it back within second will also restart your phone.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 27, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> are you sure the inside button gone? or is it the fault of back cover? try another back cover just to make sure.



This is true, the cover is known to interfere with the camera button for sure, possible with the power button too I guess...


----------



## KDroid (Jan 28, 2014)

No, the lock button does not work even with the back cover off.



veddotcom said:


> Same with me...This is what I do
> 
> If phone shuts down :- Plug the phone is Charging, It will boot up instantly OR remove the battery and put it in again and Press on Camera button for few seconds, It works sometimes for me.
> 
> btw, Removing the battery and putting it back within second will also restart your phone.



Thanks!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 28, 2014)

phone will turn on automatically if it is plugged to the wall even if it is switched off.


----------



## batman (Jan 29, 2014)

Black update availble for L 520 in india..

Availability in Asia Pacific - Nokia

Anyone here updated?


----------



## Flash (Jan 29, 2014)

batman said:


> Black update availble for L 520 in india..
> 
> Availability in Asia Pacific - Nokia
> 
> Anyone here updated?



Got the update. Will do it tonight.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 29, 2014)

batman said:


> Black update availble for L 520 in india..
> 
> Availability in Asia Pacific - Nokia
> 
> Anyone here updated?



Yep. Double tap to wake phone is also present.


----------



## Flash (Jan 29, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> Yep. Double tap to wake phone is also present.




No Glance screen?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 29, 2014)

Flash said:


> No Glance screen?



No glance screen. AFAIK its not coming (Only ATT managed to wrangle it in theirs, the L521  )


----------



## veddotcom (Jan 29, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> Yep. Double tap to wake phone is also present.



"Screen Rotation Lock" and "Driving Mode" is also added...

EDIT :  Ability to close App from App switcher Menu is also integrated.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 30, 2014)

veddotcom said:


> "Screen Rotation Lock" and "Driving Mode" is also added...
> 
> EDIT :  Ability to close App from App switcher Menu is also integrated.



I was running GDR3 already so I missed that they are new for the other L520s


----------



## srkmish (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi Guys, asking this qs again as i dint get favourable answers last time.

Is there a way to access Shared folders in PC and stream movie files. I use ES File explorer + MX player to play all content on my android phone/tab. I need to confirm if there is such an app to access and play movies on WP8.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 30, 2014)

Flash said:


> Got the update. Will do it tonight.



What is the size of the update? Can GD3 be applied to vanilla WP8 skipping previous updates?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 30, 2014)

sam said:


> What is the size of the update? Can GD3 be applied to vanilla WP8 skipping previous updates?



I read somewhere that it was ~150MB.

Regarding the second part - AFAIK, no.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 30, 2014)

Somebody help Srkmish too guys.... I am using 520 but not a hardcore user, so cant help him but you can


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 30, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Hi Guys, asking this qs again as i dint get favourable answers last time.
> 
> Is there a way to access Shared folders in PC and stream movie files. I use ES File explorer + MX player to play all content on my android phone/tab. I need to confirm if there is such an app to access and play movies on WP8.



......



Piyush said:


> Somebody help Srkmish too guys.... I am using 520 but not a hardcore user, so cant help him but you can



If I knew about this, I would have already :>


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Hi Guys, asking this qs again as i dint get favourable answers last time.
> 
> Is there a way to access Shared folders in PC and stream movie files. I use ES File explorer + MX player to play all content on my android phone/tab. I need to confirm if there is such an app to access and play movies on WP8.



Not sure, but try these:
File Explorer | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)
Video Player for VLC | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)


----------



## Piyush (Jan 30, 2014)

Just doing a lil bit of eSamaaj Seva


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 30, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> I read somewhere that it was ~150MB.
> 
> Regarding the second part - AFAIK, no.



thanks. will update it OTA then.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jan 30, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Hi Guys, asking this qs again as i dint get favourable answers last time.
> 
> Is there a way to access Shared folders in PC and stream movie files. I use ES File explorer + MX player to play all content on my android phone/tab. I need to confirm if there is such an app to access and play movies on WP8.


Get moliplayer for Rs. 160. It can stream from DLNA devices


----------



## Amir.php (Jan 30, 2014)

At last... got the task close option in Lumia black


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 2, 2014)

still waiting for the update


----------



## batman (Feb 3, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> still waiting for the update



Did you buy the phone from outside India?.. My 520 is bought from the middle east and i think that is the reason i have not received the update yet


----------



## Flash (Feb 3, 2014)

Finally Updated.
Since i tried GDR3 already, am not surprised with Black.. :/

Double-tap-to-wake is a serious battery sucker.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 3, 2014)

Flash said:


> Finally Updated.
> Since i tried GDR3 already, am not surprised with Black.. :/
> 
> Double-tap-to-wake is a serious battery sucker.



I was worried about this, but I havent noticed any appreciable degradation on battery life. Ill get to know in the next couple of days as I return to my regular work lifestlye...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 3, 2014)

batman said:


> Did you buy the phone from outside India?.. My 520 is bought from the middle east and i think that is the reason i have not received the update yet



nope. but it is a made in china phone.


----------



## rdx_halo (Feb 3, 2014)

Yahooooooooooooooooooo, got the Black update on my Lumia 520 ! So this will be the last update to rejoice for Lumia 520 owners. No MS 8.1 for us.
But who knows ... Windows Phone 8.0 is upgradeable, Microsoft says - Computerworld


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 3, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Yahooooooooooooooooooo, got the Black update on my Lumia 520 ! So this will be the last update to rejoice for Lumia 520 owners. *No MS 8.1 for us.*



any proof for the same?


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 3, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Yahooooooooooooooooooo, got the Black update on my Lumia 520 ! So this will be the last update to rejoice for Lumia 520 owners. No MS 8.1 for us.
> But who knows ... Windows Phone 8.0 is upgradeable, Microsoft says - Computerworld



Everything I have read points in the opposite direction atm.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 4, 2014)

Woooooo!!! Finally my L520 has arrived!!! 

From Snapdeal @7900bucks, plus freebie Airtel 500MB 3G Data.

*fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1560505_622436737828015_108761635_n.jpg

*fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/1723560_622436677828021_1887428513_n.jpg


----------



## Flash (Feb 4, 2014)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Woooooo!!! Finally my L520 has arrived!!!
> From Snapdeal @7900bucks, plus freebie Airtel 500MB 3G Data.
> *fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/1723560_622436677828021_1887428513_n.jpg


Congrats mate!! Why you chose over 525? Any reasons? 
Btw, 500MB 3G :/


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 4, 2014)

Flash said:


> Congrats mate!! Why you chose over 525? Any reasons?
> Btw, 500MB 3G :/



I won't play games.


----------



## Flash (Feb 4, 2014)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> I won't play games.


Welcome to the jungle!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Woooooo!!! Finally my L520 has arrived!!!
> 
> From Snapdeal @7900bucks, plus freebie Airtel 500MB 3G Data.
> 
> ...



congrats


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 4, 2014)

@Gaurav: Congrats. Though I really think that the 525 was a better choice considering the obvious preference itsgoing to get over the 520 in most matters, like updates. And the price difference is barely 2k...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 4, 2014)

finally got the black update


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 5, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> congrats



thnx. ^^



pranav0091 said:


> @Gaurav: Congrats. Though I really think that the 525 was a better choice considering the obvious preference itsgoing to get over the 520 in most matters, like updates. And the price difference is barely 2k...



thnx. ^^

1. Needed a phone 'coz my old one (C2-02) was approaching EOL.

2. Very tight budget. Last month, dad n younger bro got new phones 'coz their old ones went kaput.

3. Bought this phone out of necessity and not luxury.


----------



## rdx_halo (Feb 7, 2014)

Now slowly 520 will be phased out.  No more updates and no windows 8.1


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 7, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Now slowly 520 will be phased out.  No more updates and no windows 8.1



This is annoying me a bit. Where did you get the "no windows 8.1" part from? I have asked you this a couple of time already. If its just your thoughts, then it'd be helpful to put a phrase like "I think" or "possibly" instead. Everything I have read so far points in the opposite direction, although this being MS one can never be sure.

Not hating, I genuinely want to know so that I can make a better call when advicing someone else.


----------



## H2O (Feb 8, 2014)

Congrats Gaurav.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2014)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> From Snapdeal @7900bucks, plus freebie Airtel 500MB 3G Data.



congrats. received the 500MB confirmation SMS? using airtel sim since day 1 but no sms from airtel.



rdx_halo said:


> Now slowly 520 will be phased out.  No more updates and no windows 8.1



WP8.1 will be here but because of ram limitation, we may get reduced feature set.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 8, 2014)

H2O said:


> Congrats Gaurav.



thnx.



sam said:


> congrats. received the 500MB confirmation SMS? using airtel sim since day 1 but no sms from airtel.



thnx, got code via email. you need to check yours. i dont have airtel sim though... what to do?? :/


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2014)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> thnx, got code via email. you need to check yours. i dont have airtel sim though... what to do?? :/



through email? how airtel came to know about your email id? what you did? signup in nokia account?
you can always pass the code to me


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 9, 2014)

sam said:


> through email? how airtel came to know about your email id? what you did? signup in nokia account?
> you can always pass the code to me



arey, the email which is associated with my snapdeal account. the one used for registering... airtel didnt send the code. snapdeal did.

I'll pass the code to you only if i can use it to get the lumia black and gdr3 update.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2014)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> arey, the email which is associated with my snapdeal account. the one used for registering... airtel didnt send the code. snapdeal did.
> 
> I'll pass the code to you only if i can use it to get the lumia black and gdr3 update.



strange. flipkart didn't send me any code.

updated to GDR3 a few days ago OTA. smoothly done.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*

Bit off topic.
Can anyone mention the exact difference between 525 & 520 except ram?

Suppose if I'm able to sell my 520 for 6.5k -7k will Lumia 525 be an good update.
I'm not into gaming but 1gb ram & future updates 8.1 quite luring me.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*



sandynator said:


> Bit off topic.
> Can anyone mention the exact difference between 525 & 520 except ram?
> 
> Suppose if I'm able to sell my 520 for 6.5k -7k will Lumia 525 be an good update.
> I'm not into gaming but 1gb ram & future updates 8.1 quite luring me.



RAM is the only difference.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2014)

Where is the $ sign when I chat in whatsapp?!?!?!


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 10, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Where is the $ sign when I chat in whatsapp?!?!?!



Long press the Rupee sign to see the $ sign popup.

Or just set the keyboard to US English from settings, and remove any other keyboard like Hindi - sets the rupee sign to be $ instead and also frees up a key to switch languages at the lower left corner of the keyboard.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2014)

^^thanks
You wont believe me but i was typing dollars each time


----------



## Flash (Feb 11, 2014)

Piyush said:


> ^^thanks
> You wont believe me but i was typing dollars each time


As a general rule, long press every key on the keyboard to reveal more signs.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 11, 2014)

Updated mine to Black finally..What are the new features in it??Didn't see a whole lot of difference..How does the double tap work?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Ronnie11 said:


> Updated mine to Black finally..What are the new features in it??Didn't see a whole lot of difference..How does the double tap work?



major features are:-
1. Double tap to wake
2. Bluetooth LE v4
3. Close applications from Multitasking window
4. Notifications on Glance Screen (Not applicable for L520)
5. Driving mode

You need to enable double tap to wake up under settings-> system -> touch
then just double tap screen when its locked. no need to use lock/unlock button


----------



## jacob_901 (Feb 11, 2014)

I love lumia but unable to buy it until I sold out my new phone. I have seen many best deals over paydeals. I will buy lumia as soon as possible.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 11, 2014)

jacob_901 said:


> I love lumia but unable to buy it until I sold out my new phone. I have seen many best deals over paydeals. I will buy lumia as soon as possible.



Research properly before you buy a Lumia, know what you are getting and what you arent.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 12, 2014)

reniarahim1 said:


> major features are:-
> 1. Double tap to wake
> 2. Bluetooth LE v4
> 3. Close applications from Multitasking window
> ...


Thanks a lot..Appreciated.


----------



## Flash (Feb 12, 2014)

Ronnie11 said:


> Thanks a lot..Appreciated.


The whole list..
List of GDR3 features for Windows Phone 8 unveiled | Windows Phone Magazine


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2014)

hehe, my friend got this phone for Rs. 7300 during Amazon Diwali sale.

Amazon had 10% cashback with Axis bank cards. He purchased via my card.

So the phone has now cost him Rs. 6500. Sweet deal he got.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 12, 2014)

So all the geeks who own Lumia 520... answer this.

Is there some possibility to connect Lumia 520 with a monitor which say an HDMI cable or to USB post directly so that I can watch the videos stored on Lumia directly on the TV? 

My dad has to copy the content onto a Pen drive and then view them on PC.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 12, 2014)

I dont think its possible
The one way is to ue wifi and stream video files from mobile to your PC and watch it


----------



## Flash (Feb 12, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Is there some possibility to connect Lumia 520 with a monitor which say an HDMI cable or to USB post directly so that I can watch the videos stored on Lumia directly on the TV?


That's set for WP8.1. Just wait for it.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 12, 2014)

Vyom said:


> So all the geeks who own Lumia 520... answer this.
> 
> Is there some possibility to connect Lumia 520 with a monitor which say an HDMI cable or to USB post directly so that I can watch the videos stored on Lumia directly on the TV?
> 
> My dad has to copy the content onto a Pen drive and then view them on PC.



Google DLNA, if you have a compatible TV. Not sure how it works myself though...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 14, 2014)

how to stop whatsapp from auto saving photos to whatsapp folder?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 14, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> how to stop whatsapp from auto saving photos to whatsapp folder?



as of now no options. they have that feature enabled in private beta now. wait for some days/weeks so that its available for all.


----------



## Flash (Feb 14, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> how to stop whatsapp from auto saving photos to whatsapp folder?


Now you can't.. This feature is yet to come..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 14, 2014)

i think,this feature was available in one of the previous versions i had. but later removed in the newer version. it is using huge data for that reason


----------



## Flash (Feb 14, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i think,this feature was available in one of the previous versions i had. but later removed in the newer version. it is using huge data for that reason


WhatsApp set to receive Media Autodownload settings with save-audio in future update | Windows Phone Central


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 21, 2014)

Awesome problem. After two days of perfect 3G, it's gone. Poof. Called up Aircel CS, they tried to help, told me to go to *settings--> mobile data--> network selection--> WCDMA*... I was like, dude, GSM/WCDMA options don't exist. Instead there is the option for 2G and 3G in Highest Connection Speed. I told them I had flawless 3G for two days so it shouldn't be coverage issue. I guess I'll have to go to the local Aircel office and see wht happens. 

Funny thing is, I had to manually send *"START 3G" to 121* to get the 3G signal on the 19th, which was the date of data pack auto-activation in my postpaid plan. Guess there lies the problem. Automatic **** doesn't work in Lumia 520 I guess. Any insight on this guys?? I tried rebooting the phone. Even removed SIM and turned it on. Put in back in and the phone boots with a message *"Your phone is now in GSM mode"*. Which isn't good.* GSM = 2G*. 

I don't even have another micro-SIM with active internet around, so I can't even troubleshoot properly.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 21, 2014)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Awesome problem. After two days of perfect 3G, it's gone. Poof. Called up Aircel CS, they tried to help, told me to go to *settings--> mobile data--> network selection--> WCDMA*... I was like, dude, GSM/WCDMA options don't exist. Instead there is the option for 2G and 3G in Highest Connection Speed. I told them I had flawless 3G for two days so it shouldn't be coverage issue. I guess I'll have to go to the local Aircel office and see wht happens.
> 
> Funny thing is, I had to manually send *"START 3G" to 121* to get the 3G signal on the 19th, which was the date of data pack auto-activation in my postpaid plan. Guess there lies the problem. Automatic **** doesn't work in Lumia 520 I guess. Any insight on this guys?? I tried rebooting the phone. Even removed SIM and turned it on. Put in back in and the phone boots with a message *"Your phone is now in GSM mode"*. Which isn't good.* GSM = 2G*.
> 
> I don't even have another micro-SIM with active internet around, so I can't even troubleshoot properly.



I had 3G for a while when on my previous phone, L920 and as far I remember, I didnt have to download any settings at all - the ones that I downloaded didnt work either due to some kind of message format issue. All I remember was setting the option - like you mentioned - inside the "Highest connection speed" option.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 21, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> I had 3G for a while when on my previous phone, L920 and as far I remember, I didnt have to download any settings at all - the ones that I downloaded didnt work either due to some kind of message format issue. All I remember was setting the option - like you mentioned - inside the "Highest connection speed" option.



That's all good but I'm really stuck. It shouldn't be a phone issue since 3G _was_ working. *sigh*


----------



## Flash (Feb 21, 2014)

One year later, the Nokia Lumia 520 owns the Windows Phone market | Windows Phone Central


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Flash said:


> One year later, the Nokia Lumia 520 owns the Windows Phone market | Windows Phone Central



good to be an owner of the phone


----------



## GayleShier (Feb 24, 2014)

i am too going good with the phone for a while and without any issue yet .. Nokia Rocks !


----------



## ashusood331 (Feb 26, 2014)

Although I am not a user of Nokia Lumia 520 but it has always been reviewed as a competent smartphone from Nokia, it has no front facing camera and this could be disappointing for users as they would miss the fun of video calling.


----------



## Flash (Feb 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]UKxRcOrauhE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 16, 2014)

My grandfather will be buying Lumia 520 by month end. 
He wants to know if the phone supports Hindi, Marathi and Gujrathi languages? 
Basically he needs them to type out messages in those languages. So does the phone support them?

Thanks!


----------



## Flash (Mar 17, 2014)

Terabyte said:


> My grandfather will be buying Lumia 520 by month end.
> He wants to know if the phone supports Hindi, Marathi and Gujrathi languages?
> Basically he needs them to type out messages in those languages. So does the phone support them?
> 
> Thanks!


Hindi - yes. 
Can't comment on others..


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 17, 2014)

^Okay thanks buddy!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 19, 2014)

subway surfers is now available for 512mb ram devices


----------



## sandynator (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*

One of my frnd wants this fone any good offers at present?


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*



sandynator said:


> One of my frnd wants this fone any good offers at present?



Now is a bad time to buy this phone. Better go for L525 or even better wait atleast a month to see if WP8.1 announcement also leads the way to some other equivalent phone.


----------



## Flash (Mar 25, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> subway surfers is now available for 512mb ram devices


That's somewhat a relief. But it lags. :/


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 26, 2014)

Flash said:


> That's somewhat a relief. But it lags. :/



is it still showing in the store?? i am unable to find it now through searching. it might be withdrawn,i guess.
anyway  i have it on my phone now


----------



## Flash (Mar 26, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> is it still showing in the store?? i am unable to find it now through searching. it might be withdrawn,i guess.
> anyway  i have it on my phone now


Yes. Withdrawn. Thanks to you, i've it too.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*

Me too got it..


----------



## KDroid (Apr 3, 2014)

Any recent updates?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 4, 2014)

KDroid said:


> Any recent updates?






Lumia 520 is getting the latest Windows Phone 8.1 update and it is confirmed.


----------



## KDroid (Apr 4, 2014)

Great! ETA?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*

Developer preview starts from April 10th


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*

It's April 14th.


----------



## soumeetra (Apr 4, 2014)

Nokia lumia is a anterious device with great features. I personally like it. but sometimes it creates problem in apps. it has limited apps to use. for small things like set up a ringtone from file manager it require an app. due to which it creates problems for the customers. obviously its a windows based phone. it should better. otherwise according to loook, performance its fantastic.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 4, 2014)

soumeetra said:


> Nokia lumia is a anterious device with great features. I personally like it. but sometimes it creates problem in apps. it has limited apps to use. for small things like set up a ringtone from file manager it require an app. due to which it creates problems for the customers. obviously its a windows based phone. it should better. otherwise according to loook, performance its fantastic.



?????


----------



## Flash (Apr 4, 2014)

soumeetra said:


> Nokia lumia is a anterious device with great features. I personally like it. but sometimes it creates problem in apps. it has limited apps to use. for small things like set up a ringtone from file manager it require an app. due to which it creates problems for the customers. obviously its a windows based phone. it should better. otherwise according to loook, performance its fantastic.


Nice roundup.


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2014)

8 Exciting New Features Introduced In Windows Phone 8.1 (list)

- - - Updated - - -

*www.digitalversus.com/nokia-cyan-brings-windows-phone-8-1-all-wp8-lumia-handsets-n33882.html

FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shah (Apr 10, 2014)

Flash said:


> 8 Exciting New Features Introduced In Windows Phone 8.1 (list)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## Flash (Apr 11, 2014)

Windows Phone 8.1 preview is not coming this week, check back later | Windows Phone Central



Y U DO DIS MYKROSFT?


----------



## rdx_halo (Apr 13, 2014)

Flash said:


> Windows Phone 8.1 preview is not coming this week, check back later | Windows Phone Central
> 
> 
> 
> Y U DO DIS MYKROSFT?



Anyway, I just want to confirm if they have fixed the duplicate photos and music files problem in Windows 8.1
This problem has rendered my phone almost useless.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 13, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Anyway, I just want to confirm if they have fixed the duplicate photos and music files problem in Windows 8.1
> This problem has rendered my phone almost useless.



haven't you got black update for you lumia?? that problem has been solved long ago.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 13, 2014)

Flash said:


> Windows Phone 8.1 preview is not coming this week, check back later | Windows Phone Central
> 
> 
> 
> Y U DO DIS MYKROSFT?



*It is coming on April 14th.* That tweet just dispelled the rumors of the Dev Preview being released as early as April 10th. So, chill.


----------



## rdx_halo (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes definitely I got the Black update but the problem still persists. I searched on the forum a lot of people with black update running having the same prob.


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Yes definitely I got the Black update but the problem still persists. I searched on the forum a lot of people with black update running having the same prob.


Backup your data and do a complete reset.


----------



## Flash (Apr 23, 2014)

520, still at the top... 

*www.wpcentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/styles/large/public/field/image/2014/04/WinPhone_World_April_2014.JPG


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*

Disappointing flagship sales..


----------



## Flash (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes, coz WP is so stable even on low-end models. 
They've scaled WP from low end to high end.


----------



## H2O (Apr 25, 2014)

Any idea when QuizUp is coming to WP?


----------



## Flash (Apr 25, 2014)

^ No idea. But try Quizbowl. It got limited topics, but good to go.

*www.windowsphone.com/en-in/store/app/quiz-bowl/6e923805-77de-4922-a887-3069db9e247d


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2014)

Lumia 520 to the rescue.. 

*www.wpcentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/styles/large/public/field/image/2014/05/Lumia_520_Brazil_Police.jpg?itok=6vFfuUha


[h=1]Police officer avoids bullet thanks to the Windows Phone in his pocket[/h]


----------



## Vyom (May 2, 2014)

Isn't any phone with Gorilla Glass can prevent a low intensity bullet?


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Isn't any phone with Gorilla Glass can prevent a low intensity bullet?


^ L520 doesn't have Gorilla glass screen, it's just scratch-resistant.


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2014)

So anyone of you got the WP8.1 developer update...how is it ...it that update is successful I would again think of returning back to WP


----------



## himanshu_game (May 2, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> So anyone of you got the WP8.1 developer update...how is it ...it that update is successful I would again think of returning back to WP



I am using WP 8.1 on 928 and 520 since April 14th. No issues what so ever.


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2014)

hows the new feel...how is the action center...and what else have been updated


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2014)

^ Follow wpcentral. They've done a brief review. 
Dev preview features are common for all Lumias..

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> hows the new feel...how is the action center...and what else have been updated



[YOUTUBE]2p6zmZQRTzE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 2, 2014)

action center could have been improved since at a time only 4 options can be selected which we cant scroll left or right.


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2014)

^ The sad part is - It's not having a toggle tile for data connection..


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 2, 2014)

Flash said:


> ^ The sad part is - It's not having a toggle tile for data connection..



i hope the final version would bring it including more quick setting options which we can scroll to select form different options.


----------



## himanshu_game (May 2, 2014)

Flash said:


> ^ The sad part is - It's not having a toggle tile for data connection..


They are considering the toggle for data in near future according to   AMA@ Joe Belfiore.


----------



## Shah (May 3, 2014)

himanshu_game said:


> They are considering the toggle for data in near future according to AMA@[URL="*www.reddit.com/user/joebelfiore"]Joe Belfiore[/URL].



Wish they consider a toggle tile for Battery Saver, too.


----------



## elafanto (May 5, 2014)

Getting A Lumia 520 for 5K 6 month old, should I go for it. Condition is OK


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 5, 2014)

elafanto said:


> Getting A Lumia 520 for 5K 6 month old, should I go for it. Condition is OK



with 6 months warranty left, it is a good deal.


----------



## tomwilling (May 7, 2014)

Hello friends, Nokia Lumia lunched first Windows phone and getting interesting features.


----------



## Flash (May 7, 2014)

tomwilling said:


> Hello friends, Nokia Lumia lunched first Windows phone and getting interesting features.


*0-media-cdn.foolz.us/ffuuka/board/a/image/1383/67/1383679373360.png


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 8, 2014)

Is it me or are the speakers of this phone pretty good? It's actually better sounding than G2, SGS2 and some others. I'm quite surprised. 

I usually play music out loud (yea, guess it).


----------



## Flash (May 8, 2014)

^ With or without head/earphones?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 10, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*

^Without.


----------



## Flash (May 15, 2014)

Temple run 2 is out for 512MB devices - Enjoy fellow lifeforms!


----------



## Pasapa (May 15, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*

^i thought this would never happen..


----------



## Shah (May 16, 2014)

Flash said:


> Temple run 2 is out for 512MB devices - Enjoy fellow lifeforms!


Trying it out.


----------



## tomwilling (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for the thread. Nokia Lumia 520 provide awesome specification which is eye catching.


----------



## Flash (May 20, 2014)

tomwilling said:


> Thanks for the thread. Nokia Lumia 520 provide awesome specification which is eye catching.


Welcome to the club. 

- - - Updated - - -

So, ppl trying dev preview on their L520 - are you experiencing battery drain? It appears to me like it drain a lot.


----------



## Shah (May 20, 2014)

Flash said:


> So, ppl trying dev preview on their L520 - are you experiencing battery drain? It appears to me like it drain a lot.



Just watched a 2 hour long movie and the battery dropped from 75% to 64%. So, No.


----------



## Flash (May 20, 2014)

Shah said:


> Just watched a 2 hour long movie and the battery dropped from 75% to 64%. So, No.


Oh. That's somewhat ok. 
You have any apps enabled on background?


----------



## Shah (May 20, 2014)

Flash said:


> Oh. That's somewhat ok.
> You have any apps enabled on background?



Yes. WhatsApp, Facebook Messenger, Nextgen Reader. But, I turned off WiFi before playing the movie.


----------



## rdx_halo (May 20, 2014)

Shah said:


> Yes. WhatsApp, Facebook Messenger, Nextgen Reader. But, I turned off WiFi before playing the movie.



Battery drains quickly if you play graphics intensive games like asphalt 8, it drains 20% per hour. Otherwise Lumia runs 2 days without charge if I play temple run only 1 hr a day.


----------



## Shah (May 21, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Battery drains quickly if you play graphics intensive games like asphalt 8, it drains 20% per hour. Otherwise Lumia runs 2 days without charge if I play temple run only 1 hr a day.



I don't play games on my 520. But, My mom does. It lasts one day for me.


----------



## sandynator (May 21, 2014)

I'm facing a bit weird problem with my Lumia 520. The clock remains behind by 1-2 minutes always.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 21, 2014)

sandynator said:


> I'm facing a bit weird problem with my Lumia 520. The clock remains behind by 1-2 minutes always.



System clock or some app ?
If app, then nothing you can do except enable it under battery saver.


If system clock, have you enabled auto-update of time via the netwrk ?


----------



## sandynator (May 21, 2014)

Its the system clock even after manual setting its remains behind after a while. BTW Auto update is on & I prefer 24 hrs clock


----------



## Flash (May 21, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Its the system clock even after manual setting its remains behind after a while. BTW Auto update is on & I prefer 24 hrs clock


How do you say, it's few minutes behind?


----------



## sandynator (May 21, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*

I'm comparing  it to my Sony Ericsson phone. I set the clock on Sunday evening as per gmt time & by Tuesday it lagged behind by around 1.5 mins


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 21, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*



sandynator said:


> I'm comparing  it to my Sony Ericsson phone. I set the clock on Sunday evening as per gmt time & by Tuesday it lagged behind by around 1.5 mins



or was the other phone faster ?  bring a third one and compare again.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 21, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Its the system clock even after manual setting its remains behind after a while. BTW Auto update is on & I prefer 24 hrs clock



Disable auto update. Thats why its "SLOW"


----------



## Flash (May 23, 2014)

> *In February, 66% of all Windows Phone app downloads came from low memory devices*



That's something we've to rejoice about;

*www.wpcentral.com/may-2014-windows-phone-store-and-windows-store-trends


----------



## .jRay. (May 24, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*

My mom has a lumia 520 and it is not able to update to windows black. 
The update is downloaded and shows this message after rebooting the phone 

View attachment 14411


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*



.jRay. said:


> My mom has a lumia 520 and it is not able to update to windows black.
> The update is downloaded and shows this message after rebooting the phone
> 
> View attachment 14411




do you have enough space left on the phone to install the update??


----------



## .jRay. (May 24, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> do you have enough space left on the phone to install the update??



Yes. A lot of memory  is free. 

View attachment 14412


----------



## Shah (May 24, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*



.jRay. said:


> Yes. A lot of memory  is free.
> 
> View attachment 14412



Clear everything in the other storage and download the update again.


----------



## .jRay. (May 24, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*



Shah said:


> Clear everything in the other storage and download the update again.



Phone storage or sd?


----------



## Flash (May 24, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*



.jRay. said:


> My mom has a lumia 520 and it is not able to update to windows black.
> The update is downloaded and shows this message after rebooting the phone
> 
> View attachment 14411


*discussions.nokia.com/t5/Software-...-Lumia-Black-update-on-Lumia-521/td-p/2523452

- - - Updated - - -

*forums.wpcentral.com/nokia-lumia-720/262294-black-update-problem-error-8018830f.html


----------



## .jRay. (May 25, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*



Flash said:


> *discussions.nokia.com/t5/Software-...-Lumia-Black-update-on-Lumia-521/td-p/2523452
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *forums.wpcentral.com/nokia-lumia-720/262294-black-update-problem-error-8018830f.html



Thanks. I tried changing the location to us but didn't help. Getting the same error again.


----------



## natashasharma (May 28, 2014)

Lumia 520 is awesome cell...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 21, 2014)

anybody able to click on 'find my phone' option under settings?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 22, 2014)

anybody on windows phone 8.1(update 3) experiencing battery drain problem? my battery is draining too  fast


----------



## Flash (Jun 22, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> anybody on windows phone 8.1(update 3) experiencing battery drain problem? my battery is draining too  fast


I'm on WP8.1 and game a lot, so the battery drain problem is same as previous.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Flash said:


> I'm on WP8.1 and game a lot, so the battery drain problem is same as previous.



After the third update to the WP8.1, I was facing battery drain issue. I am not too sure whether my battery is the culprit or not. I will have to check. 30% battery gone from 11.30 pm to 8.30 am


----------



## Flash (Jun 22, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> After the third update to the WP8.1, I was facing battery drain issue. I am not too sure whether my battery is the culprit or not. I will have to check. 30% battery gone from 11.30 pm to 8.30 am


Check the battery saver for the background tasks, and disable some.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Flash said:


> Check the battery saver for the background tasks, and disable some.



Nothing suspicious there.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 26, 2014)

Anyone especially from MUMBAI interested in sharing *VEEGEE Anti-Finger Print Anti Glare Matte Screen Protector Scratch Guard For Nokia Lumia 520*

Pack of 5 for just Rs.500/- from Amazon
Buy VEEGEE 5X Anti-Finger Print Anti Glare Matte Screen Protector Scratch Guard For Nokia lumia 520 (Pack of 5) Online at Low Price in India | VEEGEE 5X Anti-Finger Print Anti Glare Matte Screen Protector Scratch Guard For Nokia lumia 520 (Pack of 5)

BTW I'm from Mumbai


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 26, 2014)

Guys,I am unable to Update to Win 8.1 on my Lumia 520. It says it is up to date...
Any help.??Tried resetting,but it was of no use


----------



## sandynator (Jun 26, 2014)

swiftshashi said:


> Guys,I am unable to Update to Win 8.1 on my Lumia 520. It says it is up to date...
> Any help.??Tried resetting,but it was of no use



official update is not yet available. Its developer preview which the other members trying...


----------



## Flash (Jun 26, 2014)

sandynator said:


> official update is not yet available. Its developer preview which the other members trying...


Lumia Cyan is out, but for L925 in Argentina. We have to wait more.
Lumia Cyan update rolling out for select Lumia 925 owners in Finland and Argentina | WinBeta


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 26, 2014)

sandynator said:


> official update is not yet available. Its developer preview which the other members trying...



Thanks...


----------



## tomwilling (Jun 30, 2014)

Nokia provide new windows phone 8 which is eye catching.


----------



## Flash (Jul 1, 2014)

tomwilling said:


> Nokia provide new windows phone 8 which is eye catching.




Yay!


----------



## sandynator (Jul 1, 2014)

+1 to that.
For me the size & shape of lumia 625 is perfect so wanna something similar but with better proccy 1.5 or 1.7 dual core krait, camera flash, slightly better battery & 1gb ram with Win 8.1.

For time being seriously thinking of Moto E for battery backup &  can expect better resale price.


----------



## Flash (Jul 1, 2014)

L520 is draining a lot, after WP8.1 dev preview update. 
Not sure whether this is because of me playing games or the problem in my phone.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 2, 2014)

Mine 520 drains a lot when in 3G not in standby but while surfing. In your case I guess Games are the culprit.....

Now tapatalk is not working for TDF since last 3 updates of tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Jul 2, 2014)

There was a post on WPCentral, where a L520 user installed 2450mAh battery instead of inbuilt 1430mAh and using it. 
Can I use a higher capacity battery in Lumia 520 - Windows Phone Central Forums

In stores, i only find BL-5J Battery with 1430mAh, and nothing more.


----------



## MOLOI THAMAHANE (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi,

I have a new iphone and want to know how can I transfer my contacts from nokia lumia 625?


----------



## sandynator (Jul 3, 2014)

Now the phone gets hot when on 3g battery draining faster. Is the battery culprit or I need to show the phone to Nokia care?
Offlate I'm charging the phone with my nexus 7 charger may be that have impacted the phones battery...


----------



## Flash (Jul 4, 2014)

MOLOI THAMAHANE said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a new iphone and want to know how can I transfer my contacts from nokia lumia 625?


Connect both via Bluetooth, and use 'Transfer my data' option from WP.

- - - Updated - - -



sandynator said:


> Now the phone gets hot when on 3g battery draining faster. Is the battery culprit or I need to show the phone to Nokia care?
> Offlate I'm charging the phone with my nexus 7 charger may be that have impacted the phones battery...


Mine drains fast too, but i game a lot. So, i convince myself that it's because of gaming. 
With 1.5 hrs of gaming + music, L520 drained and switched off once


----------



## Flash (Jul 10, 2014)

At last, Subway surfer is out for 512MB devices. 

REJOICE AND SURF FOREVER!


----------



## Flash (Jul 15, 2014)

Microsoft: Over 12 million activations for Lumia 520 | Windows Phone Central


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 15, 2014)

Are you guys able to play Asphalt8 on local wifi mode ?? I tried it on my friend's 520 & the touch became unresponsive ( works fine in normal career mode though  )..
He tried factory reset as well, but it was of no use..


----------



## H2O (Jul 17, 2014)

Earlier my battery was showing up to 24 hours. Now its around 17 hours. Leaving INSIDER app, I have no apps running on the background. Any idea what happened?


----------



## Flash (Jul 17, 2014)

H2O said:


> Earlier my battery was showing up to 24 hours. Now its around 17 hours. Leaving INSIDER app, I have no apps running on the background. Any idea what happened?


Are you on dev preview? If yes, battery drain is a common issue.


----------



## Flash (Jul 19, 2014)

*static.knowyourmobile.com/sites/knowyourmobilecom/files/styles/insert_main_wide_image/public/5/89/boytiiuiaaapxju2.jpg


Nokia Lumia 530 Confirmed By Nokia On YouTube | Know Your Mobile


----------



## animes_d (Jul 20, 2014)

I want to buy Nokia Lumia 520 but I'm confused with 525, as the only difference is better RAM in 525 (1gb) but the price difference is 1700 as per flipkart. So is it worth paying 1700 more. I'm going to use it for next 2-3 years and I will use it for regular use, nothing fancy.


----------



## Flash (Jul 20, 2014)

animes_d said:


> I want to buy Nokia Lumia 520 but I'm confused with 525, as the only difference is better RAM in 525 (1gb) but the price difference is 1700 as per flipkart. So is it worth paying 1700 more. I'm going to use it for next 2-3 years and I will use it for regular use, nothing fancy.


Go for 525 as 1GB RAM is a future proof.


----------



## animes_d (Jul 20, 2014)

Flash said:


> Go for 525 as 1GB RAM is a future proof.



Thank u.


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 21, 2014)

Its almost been a year since i posted on this forum, so here i go-

Any idea on when the official 8.1 update will be out for L520(not the preview)??
And i'm planning to get the developers preview for my L520 but once i get it, will i get the official update notification??
Any specific problems the present user of 8.1 on L520 encountering??
And i forgot my microsoft account details, how do i get it back??


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2014)

ShankJ said:


> Its almost been a year since i posted on this forum, so here i go-
> 
> Any idea on when the official 8.1 update will be out for L520(not the preview)??
> *Availability in Asia Pacific - Nokia*
> ...



.....


----------



## KDroid (Aug 1, 2014)

8.1 update out yet for India?


----------



## Shah (Aug 1, 2014)

KDroid said:


> 8.1 update out yet for India?



Not for 520, yet.


----------



## ShankJ (Aug 1, 2014)

KDroid said:


> 8.1 update out yet for India?



The 'Update' is not out for any model but is available as stock OS in L630..


----------



## Flash (Aug 1, 2014)

KDroid said:


> 8.1 update out yet for India?





ShankJ said:


> The 'Update' is not out for any model but is available as stock OS in L630..




*India*


*Product**Description**Latest version**Lumia Amber**Lumia Black**Lumia Cyan*Lumia 520Country variant3056.40000.1349.2001AvailableAvailableUnder testingLumia 525Country variant3055.40000.1347.1001Not applicableAvailableUnder testingLumia 620Country variant3056.40000.1404.0001AvailableAvailableUnder testingLumia 625Country variant3058.50000.1424.0002AvailableAvailableAvailableLumia 720Country variant3056.40000.1349.2002AvailableAvailableUnder testingLumia 820Country variant3051.40000.1347.1001AvailableAvailableUnder testingLumia 920Country variant3051.40000.1349.0009AvailableAvailableUnder testingLumia 925Country variant3051.50009.1424.0002AvailableAvailableAvailableLumia 1020Country variant3051.40000.1345.1002AvailableAvailableUnder testingLumia 1320Country variant3058.50000.1424.0002Not applicableAvailableAvailableLumia 1520Country variant02061.00066.14253.40002Not applicableAvailableAvailable


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 1, 2014)

How Lumia 520 camera quality compares to Moto G ? Which one has better camera ?


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 1, 2014)

i'd go with the L520 for better camera performance.


----------



## ShankJ (Aug 15, 2014)

8.1 8.1 8.1!!! Finally!!!!


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 15, 2014)

Updating   

Please suggest where can I find back cover (stylish but decent)...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 15, 2014)

any one not getting cyan? some of my friends did not get it yet!


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 15, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> any one not getting cyan? some of my friends did not get it yet!



i got it on my 720 and my friends 520
if they are running a Dev Preview , they wont receive the update until they downgrade to 8.0 using nokia software recovery tool


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 15, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> i got it on my 720 and my friends 520
> if they are running a Dev Preview , they wont receive the update until they downgrade to 8.0 using nokia software recovery tool



not on developer preview. 8.0 black! can you file size that nokia software downloaded? it may take several hours on my 512kbps connection.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 15, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> not on developer preview. 8.0 black! can you file size that nokia software downloaded? it may take several hours on my 512kbps connection.



ohh thats strange! wait for a day or two,you will get it soon
file size for cyan is between 550-700mb(approx)
even with my 25mbps connection,it was still slow,im guessing their server itself may be overloaded with so many people updating
cyan update is worth it though


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 15, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> ohh thats strange! wait for a day or two,you will get it soon
> file size for cyan is between 550-700mb(approx)
> even with my 25mbps connection,it was still slow,im guessing their server itself may be overloaded with so many people updating
> cyan update is worth it though



then it may take more than 1 day with my 512kbps connection  it is almost a month since the problem with bitlocker has spotted, and MS hasn't released a fix yet


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 15, 2014)

ShankJ said:


> 8.1 8.1 8.1!!! Finally!!!!



Dev preview ? Which model do you own ?


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 15, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Dev preview ? Which model do you own ?



must be 520 ,720 or 1320 these are the most popular WPs in India
i have a 720(8.1-cyan) and 820(8.0-black)


----------



## ShankJ (Aug 15, 2014)

Got the Cyan on my Lumia 520.. Changed the region and language setting to USA and now i even have Cortana!! 

- - - Updated - - -



rdx_halo said:


> Dev preview ? Which model do you own ?





kkn13 said:


> must be 520 ,720 or 1320 these are the most popular WPs in India
> i have a 720(8.1-cyan) and 820(8.0-black)



Lumia 520.. The update 8.1 Cyan is out for 520 and 720.


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 16, 2014)

ShankJ said:


> Got the Cyan on my Lumia 520.. Changed the region and language setting to USA and now i even have Cortana!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Did you Changed the region and language setting to USA *Before update* ?


----------



## RiGOD (Aug 16, 2014)

Updated my Lumia 520 to WP 8.1 yesterday and here's a brief overview of the new features:

(Read as *Feature : Where to find*)

*Cortana** : App list
*Background picture* : Settings > start+theme
*Battery saver* : App list
*Data sense* : App list
*Improved camera interface* : Camera
*Notification center* : Swipe down on start screen
*Project my screen* : Settings
*Storage sense* : App list
*Show more tiles* : Settings > start+theme
*Quick access to sound settings* : Press volume button
*Quiet hours* : Settings

* Change the location to United States and language to English US (make it as first preference if you have other languages on the list)

In addition to the ones mentioned above the music player, video player, app store etc. have a new interface. I was actually thinking of upgrading to an Android but after this update I've decided to keep the phone till the juice of this update runs out (which I'm sure, won't happen  in the next six months).


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 17, 2014)

Is it Possible to transfer whatsapp chat history from Android to Windows phone?


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 17, 2014)

_*Updated Lumia 520 to Cyan 8.1* ! 
_

I did not like the new media player. Can you please suggest good app for music play ?


----------



## sandynator (Aug 17, 2014)

I need to confirm if the free space of 1gb sufficient for updating or do I need to format the phone?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*

What should one do to backup what's app chat history if one wants to reset/format the phone?
I didn't do anything thinking WhatsApp must have taken backup on sdcard like it do on Android, but I effed up. And all the history was lost.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm too stuck up with whats app chat history. How to back it up? do not have sd card also.


----------



## Flash (Aug 17, 2014)

Recent version of Whatsapp build has an option to backup messages.


----------



## srkmish (Aug 17, 2014)

No offense to anyone, but i am curious why u guys are so attached to watsapp previous logs. I couldnt care less if my whole watsapp history is wiped out. Is it same scenario like where guys wont delete a single text from their gf's.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 17, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Did you Changed the region and language setting to USA *Before update* ?



no you can change it anytime

- - - Updated - - -



srkmish said:


> No offense to anyone, but i am curious why u guys are so attached to watsapp previous logs. I couldnt care less if my whole watsapp history is wiped out. Is it same scenario like where guys wont delete a single text from their gf's.



same here
whatsapp gets slower with time in fact because of older stuff
rather delete and get a faster whatsapp experience

- - - Updated - - -



sandynator said:


> I'm too stuck up with whats app chat history. How to back it up? do not have sd card also.



it saves the backup to phone memory as well if you like

- - - Updated - - -



sandynator said:


> I need to confirm if the free space of 1gb sufficient for updating or do I need to format the phone?



formatting is best if you can do it otherwise try it with 1gb for the time being if you want

- - - Updated - - -



rdx_halo said:


> _*Updated Lumia 520 to Cyan 8.1* !
> _
> 
> I did not like the new media player. Can you please suggest good app for music play ?



this is the best ive used-
*www.windowsphone.com/en-in/store/app/tiqi-music-player/4c050dfd-3a8b-4402-a126-0bf52a4106f8
only issue is pop-up ads
otherwise change region to USA and update the music player app,you get a much better player
otherwise theres an app which brings back the old music player which is still hidden within WP8.1

- - - Updated - - -



RiGOD said:


> Updated my Lumia 520 to WP 8.1 yesterday and here's a brief overview of the new features:
> 
> (Read as *Feature : Where to find*)
> 
> ...



^^
in addition to your points
its faster and better optimised than black update
especially camera etc
you can now move apps to sd card and its smoother than o android(works better than app2sd on android with zero lag etc)
new extension for apps- .appx(universal apps across the entire windows platform)

- - - Updated - - -



ShankJ said:


> Got the Cyan on my Lumia 520.. Changed the region and language setting to USA and now i even have Cortana!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



even 1320 and 625 got it before the rest
only 525,820 and 1-2 more phones are still pending


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 17, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> this is the best ive used-
> Your request appears to be from an automated process
> only issue is pop-up ads
> otherwise change region to USA and update the music player app,you get a much better player
> ...



Changed the region but how to update the media player ? please help.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 17, 2014)

is the charging time slow on cyan? i experience this problem. not sure of others.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*

To those who are concerned about keeping chat history of WhatsApp,  no offence but not everyone talks only to their GFs on WhatsApp. And for those every chat message is important.
So no solution?


----------



## sandynator (Aug 17, 2014)

I too would not have cared for whatsapp chat history but most ppl in my list share work related stuffs/messages through this so I must have a back up of it. Its pretty tiring going through each & every msg. 

In fact there was no need for me to have whatsapp client on my phone but these type of ppl forced me to...  


*Guys please let me know if its advisable to reset the phone after win 8.1 update?*


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 18, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Changed the region but how to update the media player ? please help.



it should happen automatically
in my case , its xbox music when its in india region and just music when its in USA/UK region
not sure how the whole thing works

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> is the charging time slow on cyan? i experience this problem. not sure of others.



same charging time for me
try a battery cycle(fully charge to extreme zero then charge again),should help recalibrate

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> To those who are concerned about keeping chat history of WhatsApp,  no offence but not everyone talks only to their GFs on WhatsApp. And for those every chat message is important.
> So no solution?



there is a backup option in whatsapps settings

- - - Updated - - -



sandynator said:


> I too would not have cared for whatsapp chat history but most ppl in my list share work related stuffs/messages through this so I must have a back up of it. Its pretty tiring going through each & every msg.
> 
> In fact there was no need for me to have whatsapp client on my phone but these type of ppl forced me to...
> 
> ...



its not a necessity
you can update without reset and see how it works for you and reset later on if you feel it is slow or something

- - - Updated - - -

for those wanting to save imp messages on whatsapp, try the backup facility in whatsapps settings or just take screenshots just in case(tiring and time consuming i know but better to be safe i guess)
whatsapp feels very half baked on every platform


----------



## Piyush (Aug 18, 2014)

Upgraded my 520 to Cyan today. What should I be aware about? Anything important?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 18, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> same charging time for me
> try a battery cycle(fully charge to extreme zero then charge again),should help recalibrate



will try.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*

Anyone tried file/app transfer to SD card after official update?


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*



sandynator said:


> Anyone tried file/app transfer to SD card after official update?



yep totally safe and no lag etc,slight delay for heavy games and apps on loading screens but its only 5 secs extra
tried with a sandisk 32gb class 4 on my lumia 720
no issues at all,have been using 8.1 since the first dev preview in april


----------



## Flash (Aug 20, 2014)

*An update is out for people who're on dev preview..*


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 20, 2014)

Flash said:


> *An update is out for people who're on dev preview..*



yeah im still skeptical about updating yet,battery life is poor on DP,so i downgraded back to cyan
live folders and cortana alpha india are yummy on DP though


----------



## Flash (Aug 20, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> yeah im still skeptical about updating yet,battery life is poor on DP,so i downgraded back to cyan
> live folders and cortana alpha india are yummy on DP though


Nothing to worry about, as this is a dev-preview update and you've already downgraded to Cyan.
Am still on DP, and waiting for MS to fix the Bitlocker issue to update directly. 

I don't want to undergo the cumbersome process of resetting and reinstalling all those apps/games again. :/


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 20, 2014)

Flash said:


> Nothing to worry about, as this is a dev-preview update and you've already downgraded to Cyan.
> Am still on DP, and waiting for MS to fix the Bitlocker issue to update directly.
> 
> I don't want to undergo the cumbersome process of resetting and reinstalling all those apps/games again. :/



yeah i know,been there done that


----------



## Flash (Aug 20, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> yeah i know,been there done that


Am not worrying that am on DP, as i've already tasted what Cyan is about.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 21, 2014)

I want to know whether *class 10 micro SD card* will be useful if I start transferring all applications & heavy games to sd card ?

- - - Updated - - -

Is CORTANA available for official Win 8.1 users in India.
If yes help me to activate her.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 21, 2014)

sandynator said:


> I want to know whether *class 10 micro SD card* will be useful if I start transferring all applications & heavy games to sd card ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



class 10 is better if you can get it but even class 4 is fast enough,given a choice and enough budget class 10 as pc transfers will be much faster
cortana india is only on Dev preview for now,you can even use the US region cortana on Cyan though 
US version works better for now


----------



## sandynator (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*

Pc transfer speed is not important as I do not intend to use music or videos
Mainly the apps / games & its data would be transferred to card....


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 21, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Is CORTANA available for official Win 8.1 users in India.
> If yes help me to activate her.



change the region to US and you are good to go.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*

I did that today morning but still it showed me the same speech functionality that we get for indian region...


----------



## sandynator (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*

& not like cortana us demo videos on you tube.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*



sandynator said:


> I did that today morning but still it showed me the same speech functionality that we get for indian region...



so are you able to get cortana activated?


----------



## sandynator (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*

Yes I got it now after moving English us language up. Thanks


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 21, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> change the region to US and you are good to go.



the DP users also get cortana alpha but its lacking in features compared to the US version at the moment


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 21, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> the DP users also get cortana alpha but its lacking in features compared to the US version at the moment



we can atleast change the region and enjoy the US cortana. that is really good


----------



## Flash (Aug 21, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> we can atleast change the region and enjoy the US cortana. that is really good


Cortona is available in dev preview, as alpha .


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Flash said:


> Cortona is available in dev preview, as alpha .



i know, i had been onto update 1 before downgrading.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 22, 2014)

Bit off topic
Need advice on class 10 Memory cards for Lumia 520. I'll be transferring all apps & games to SD card so it should be fast enough.  
Which one should I go for out of following ?

1. transcend
Amazon.in: Buy Transcend microSDHC10 Premium 16GB Class 10 Memory Card Online at Low Prices in India | Transcend Reviews & Ratings

2. Strontium
Amazon.in: Buy Strontium Nitro 16Gb Class 10 MicroSDHC UHS-1 Online at Low Prices in India | Strontium Reviews & Ratings

3. Sandisk
Amazon.in: Buy Sandisk Ultra microSDHC UHS-I 16GB Class 10 Memory Card with Adapter Online at Low Prices in India | SanDisk Reviews & Ratings


----------



## ShankJ (Aug 28, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Did you Changed the region and language setting to USA *Before update* ?



After the update.. Change the region, speech and keypad to English (USA)

- - - Updated - - -

The downside of 8.1 Cyan-
1. Apps are taking a notch greater time to start (you feel the delay of about 1/2 a second on tapping an app tile and the actual opening of the app, the screen just freezes for that duration)
2. Battery life when on Mobile Network has gone down greatly.. Earlier i could get 19-20 hours with the mobile network and litlle bit of Whatsapp, viber and chaton but now its about 10-11 hours..


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2014)

^ I experience the same in 8.1 DP


----------



## Flash (Sep 1, 2014)

*winsupersite.com/windows-phone/windows-phone-device-stats-august-2014


----------



## Piyush (Sep 2, 2014)

Any tips to have a better battery life after recent update?


----------



## sandynator (Sep 18, 2014)

Is there a way to back up messages from lumia 520 to android fone or PC??
Urgent!!


----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Is there a way to back up messages from lumia 520 to android fone or PC??
> Urgent!!


"Transfer my data"?


----------



## sandynator (Sep 18, 2014)

Are you sure? Is it possible to transfer on PC?

Btw I forwarded imp. msgs to other phone & formatted the lumia which is now with new buyer...


----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2014)

^ It's for transfer b/w Bluetooth supported mobiles. Maybe, if you have Bluetooth dongle in your PC, you can check for yourself.


----------



## rdx_halo (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*

What's new in denim update ?


----------



## Flash (Sep 25, 2014)

All those who are in DP, Lumia Cyan update is out for us.


----------



## Shah (Sep 25, 2014)

Flash said:


> All those who are in DP, Lumia Cyan update is out for us.



 That's cool.

But, I'm not gonna jump and download it.  Will wait for other users' opinion.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 25, 2014)

loved the update..but the battery life has gone down a bit. The OS is still quite smooth.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 25, 2014)

^Battery life has stayed the same for me.


----------



## Flash (Sep 26, 2014)

Updated it finally. I game a lot, so my battery drains as usual regardless of the update


----------



## Vyom (Dec 6, 2014)

This thread haven't been updated lately. So no improvement happened lately in Lumia 520? Or is it just the lack of 520 users in general?

Anyway, so I updated my dad's Lumia 520 with Win 8.1 update. The new features include a Notification Center, which resembles much like Android's own notification center but about 3 generation older. Also now number of tiles per column can be increased to four. Can use a single image as a background for the tiles. And new settings have been added like to cast your screen to a PC (but not wirelessly in case of 520) and option to limit bandwidth usage.

What I am not able to find is "Cortona". The help page told it's available in select countries. So does Indian users can't use Cortona?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 6, 2014)

You can get Cortana Alpha by changing region and language settings to US


Also if you are on Win8.1 PFD you may get new updates such as cellular data toggle in the notification center.


----------



## Flash (Dec 6, 2014)

If you're on PFD, no need to change anything - Cortana will appear in the menu.


----------



## Flash (Dec 23, 2014)

*www.windowscentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/styles/large/public/field/image/2014/12/trends3.jpg

Still 520 tops WP.


Microsoft has confirmed that the vast majority of apps (71%) downloaded from the Windows Phone Storeare installed on low memory devices. These phones have 512MB of RAM or less and are running Windows Phone 8 or Windows Phone 8.1.

The numbers are part of Microsoft's monthly app update for both the Windows Phone Store and Windows Store. It adds that Windows Phone low-memory devices account for the top five devices for app downloads, with the Lumia 520, not surprisingly, the top device. Seven of the top 10 Windows Phones for app downloads are low memory devices. 



			
				Microsoft said:
			
		

> "With 71% of downloads now coming from low-memory devices, you can more than double your potential market by optimizing your app to run on low memory devices. If that's not possible, consider creating a version with lower memory requirements to offer alongside your primary apps."




*www.windowscentral.com/microsoft-71-percent-windows-phone-app-downloads-go-low-memory-devices


----------



## rdx_halo (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*

Decided to sell lumia 520


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 25, 2015)

^^ any specific reason? are you upgrading?


----------



## rdx_halo (Jan 26, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> ^^ any specific reason? are you upgrading?



Shifting to Android. Vehemently disappointed with Windows. First, wasted countless hours and days breaking my head with duplicate pics and mp3 issue a year back. Later although solved through updates, made life already hell with this bug. 
Second, I need to record calls for my work sometimes. Windows haven't yet figured out even in 2015 how to implement that !!
Third, Default Music player app is a nightmare or any other music apps which all share same functionality and complexities of playlist. Not able to edit playlist easily or queue up/ add to option songs on the go. No folder view in music player.
Fourth: App store has improved but still miles away from play store esp. most of the popular free apps of play store are paid in windows. 
Fifth: Notification centre is a joke. Its better to use windows apps for settings shortcut on homescreen. Like Quick Settings. Quick Settings | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (India)
Sixth: File manager is not upto the mark.

Windows has great potential no doubt, but I think for microsoft too many cooks are spoiling the broth (OS). Here Maps are great, camera is superb, music quality hardware, ram, built quality all are better than android. 
I will wait for a more matured windows version to come back...... till then its An droid for me.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 28, 2015)

1.you bought a phone with a completely new OS,there were bound to be bugs initially and the simple fix for that issue was to sync using windows media player or windows phone app
2.Its a geniune concern,i get that 
3.Despite all its bugs,its not like other operating systems have any bug free solution
4.thats no longer fully true,most games have started going free now also all necessary apps are free in Windows Phone,in android,you either get a massively locked down demo style version or a pirated copy off the internet
5.notification centre a joke? android Lollipop notification centre is far far worse in terms of design and usability
windows phone notif centre is clean and simple with no unnecessary add-ons
6.Im not sure i agree,I dont see whats missing,it works perfect

I respect you for giving windows a shot but dont mix your opinion with others and please elaborate further for certain points


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2015)

So any way to get the call recording to work on Lumia 520? Any app?
It's highly important right now.


----------



## rdx_halo (May 6, 2015)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*

He he vyom, still stuck with windows ?!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 7, 2015)

1320 for 10K did you get that??? amazon.. good deal??


----------



## Vyom (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*



rdx_halo said:


> He he vyom, still stuck with windows ?!


Yeah.. I think I will have to replace my dad's Lumia 520 with a sub 10k Android. It's just that WP seemed to be hassle free phone for him.


----------



## $hadow (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*



Vyom said:


> Yeah.. I think I will have to replace my dad's Lumia 520 with a sub 10k Android. It's just that WP seemed to be hassle free phone for him.



Getting lumia 640 would be a lot better.


----------



## Vyom (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*



$hadow said:


> Getting lumia 640 would be a lot better.



How exactly? I think it's the app support which is failing here. If there were an app to record calls then I could also install it on 520.


----------



## $hadow (May 8, 2015)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*



Vyom said:


> How exactly? I think it's the app support which is failing here. If there were an app to record calls then I could also install it on 520.



You can't have that. They actually disabled that feature for 3rd party software 
*windowsphone.uservoice.com/forums/...recording-facility-should-be-there-in-lumia-5


----------



## Vyom (May 8, 2015)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*



$hadow said:


> You can't have that. They actually disabled that feature for 3rd party software
> *windowsphone.uservoice.com/forums/...recording-facility-should-be-there-in-lumia-5



Yea. They just 'want' users to move to its competitor. Sad.


----------



## Shah (May 9, 2015)

[MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] Public API for call recording, call logs and so on are not there because Windows Phone puts user's privacy first. Microsoft should release it's own app for call recording instead of releasing a public API. Support for public API will become a concern for privacy as 3rd party apps may access it without our knowledge.


----------



## Flash (May 9, 2015)

^ That's why Microsoft didn't allow Truecaller to work with WP OS first. After a deal, they found a way to work together as it is now.


----------



## $hadow (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*



Vyom said:


> Yea. They just 'want' users to move to its competitor. Sad.



Atleast they could make it available, let the user decide if they want it or not. Some people do prioritize it.


----------



## rajuwaste (May 18, 2015)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*



Vyom said:


> Yea. They just 'want' users to move to its competitor. Sad.



Actually you spoke my mind  at the time of lumia 520 launch it made several stones unturned.I created this thread and within few days I bought the phone as I expected over the time period they managed to bring several important applications.Eventhough I like the look and fell and commitment for giving updates for atleast three years, I hate their attitude in promoting bing search and there is no option to assign the dedicated search button to some other well polished search engine like google and not providing call recording for long time.Microsoft managed to kill competition (Netscape …) when the ball is in their ground (windows os).But google act smartly they provide all its services free (because Microsoft managed to kill netscape by providing internet explorer free) improved search engine, maps,youtube,gmail … to untouchable level, adapting  to new things quickly than competitors, innovating many new things and finally established their own battlefield (android).

At the launch time fo  lumia 520 nokia priced it correctly at the same time Samsung behave arrogant,greedy and priced their handset high without giving any major improvements especially around Rs.10000 price band and windows devices also act slowly in bringing  appreciable improvements in hardware deapartment  (chinese phone manufacurers utilised this they bring hundreads of phones under 10,000 , giving noticeable improvements (ram,resolution,processor,battery,camera,design,4g … and established their strong base in  Rs.5000 to 10,000 price band). Software department also google adapted some of the advantage of  windows phone by  launching plain android os based devices.

In my opinion mobile phones are limited usability and durability device but have the potential for mass adoption.So middle level segment phones should be priced around Rs.5000 and high end devices priced around Rs.10,000. After few years market will reach saturation stage in  that situation chinese manufacturers should fix their price around Rs.5000 and all other established brands like Samsung,Microsoft,sony,lg  … should fix their price below Rs.10000 to survive.If apple adamant in selling their product at high price over the time they will vanished from market.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 21, 2015)

Broke my L520 couple of weeks back.. Finally time to let go i guess.. Was one of the first few on this thread to have the L520, so came back after almost an year to post.. Had a good run with the L520..


----------



## mohit9206 (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*

I had a L520 from oct13 to oct14.Had a fun one year with it. Would give it an 8/10. Then i purchased Moto E and been using it for almost 9 months and its just as good if not better than L520.Only the camera is worse although i do miss L520 sometimes because of my love for Nokia rather than Windows Phone itself. 
Windows OS was fine but I do like the freedom of Android more. Hopefully Windows 10 will be good and make me consider Windows phone again.


----------



## Flash (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*



Vyom said:


> Yea. They just 'want' users to move to its competitor. Sad.


Call recording is one step closer in Windows 10 Mobile build 10149 | Windows Central


----------



## Vyom (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Lumia 52X : Discussion thread*



Flash said:


> Call recording is one step closer in Windows 10 Mobile build 10149 | Windows Central



With Microsoft acknowledging that they might be loosing the mobile race, lets see if features like this serves as a saving grace for 'Microsoft Mobile'.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 28, 2015)

Well they will give the user an option as in many countries it is illegal to record a call without other party knowing about it.


----------



## Flash (Jun 28, 2015)

As far as i read, they've intentionally disabled this feature in WP - not sure whether it's for privacy or lack of WP coders at that time.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 29, 2015)

Flash said:


> As far as i read, they've intentionally disabled this feature in WP - not sure whether it's for privacy or lack of WP coders at that time.



That's for privacy.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 8, 2015)

So, can Whatsapp be backed up offline or on cloud now?

I need to swap sdcard from Lumia 520, but last time I tried it I lost the history and my dad was mad about it for days.


----------



## Flash (Sep 8, 2015)

Vyom said:


> So, can Whatsapp be backed up offline or on cloud now?
> 
> I need to swap sdcard from Lumia 520, but last time I tried it I lost the history and my dad was mad about it for days.


As far as i can tell, it is getting stored in SD card alone as messages.db in the below path.

1.*i.imgur.com/Di6RFaU.jpg
2.*i.imgur.com/aRwxqyW.jpg

Take a backup from L520, paste it in the same path in another Lumia and check whether it's recognizing or not.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 8, 2015)

Right, like I have multiple Lumias to play with. Somebody please take a risk, and try it.


----------



## Shah (Sep 9, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Right, like I have multiple Lumias to play with. Somebody please take a risk, and try it.



It does work. I had once reset my phone and after installing and logging into whatsapp, it automatically restored all my messages from SD card.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 9, 2015)

Shah said:


> It does work. I had once reset my phone and after installing and logging into whatsapp, it automatically restored all my messages from SD card.


That's not how I would do things though. In your case, you didn't swap your memory card. In case of Lumia, apparently security is too high, so even if I make exact replica of data in another card, Lumia will fall to load files and apps from it.


----------



## Flash (Oct 5, 2015)

Windows 10 Phone app will include Call Recorder feature | Windows Central


----------

